# 

## VIP Jacek

Muszę na dniach kupić te ustrojstwa i chciałbym się poradzić, czy urządzenia tej firmy są dobre i godne polecenia?
www.tapworks.pl
Może ktoś jest użytkownikiem tych filtrów i coś doradzi.

----------


## VIP Jacek

nikt nie użytkuje takich urządzeń i innych podobnych?    :Wink2:  
Wszyscy mają cudowną i czystą wodę.    :big grin:

----------


## johny27

jezeli moge cos doradzic to nie kupuj zmiekczacza kompaktowego - tylko i wylacznie z osobnymzbiornikiem na solanke. Ja mam odzelaziacz ze zbiornmikiem na KMNO4 z mechaniczną głowicą - 3900zł i zmiekczacz 3000zł.
Do zmiekczacza spokojnie wchodza 2 worki soli 25kg

----------


## VIP Jacek

jakiej firmy masz te urządzenia?
Możesz podać jakieś namiary, stronkę?

----------


## dawwwid

Zadzwoń do firmy EPURO i zaproponują coś konkretnego.
Stacje EPURO sprzedawane są także po logo Bimsa i Viessmanna

----------


## free_shop

*johny27*,
dlaczego nie kompaktowy zmiękczacz? Sprzedaję filtry i chciałbym się dowiedzieć, co klienci mają przeciw kompaktom.
Małe zmiękczacze, moim zdaniem, lepsze są kompaktowe, czyli w jednej obudowie. Osobne zbiorniki stosuje się w 'przemysłówce", ew. przy dużej twardości.
Ale może się mylę, chętnie poznam opinię Użytkownika.
Co do odżelaziacza, kosztuje ok. 3000 zł (butla 10 x 54 cale, wystarcząca na domek jednorodzinny, z głowicą elektroniczną - więcej możliwości ustawień).
3900, to lekka przesada, chyba, że jest to duży filtr, bo złoże jest drogie).

*VIP Jacek*Te urządzenia są dobre!
Pod warunkiem, że serwis jest równie dobry.
Mając analizę wody wyśli zapytania do kilku firm  w Twojej okolicy.

Zwróć uwagę na ścieki, jeżeli masz mało manganu możesz kupić filtr, z którego popłuczyny z płukania można odprowadzać bezpośrednio do ogródka.
Zmiękczacz musi być z tzw. "zaworem mieszającym", woda uzdatniona nie może być zmiękczona całkowicie! Nie daj się wrobić! Woda zmiękczona calkowicie (do zera stopni niemieckich) jest jak deszczówka, mydło ciężko się zmywa, instalacja szybko koroduje.
To oczywiście uproszczenie, ale można detale "wyguglować".

Każde urządzenie jest dobre, pod warunkiem, że serwis jes blisko!

----------


## hes

*"Woda zmiękczona calkowicie (do zera stopni niemieckich) jest jak deszczówka, mydło ciężko się zmywa, instalacja szybko koroduje."* 

W deszczówce akurat mydło zmywa się łatwiej, to w wodzie twardej
nie chce sie pienić.

----------


## VIP Jacek

To w sumie te wszystkie kompaktowe odżelaziacze i zmiękczacze niczym się od siebie nie różnią. Zasada działania jest taka sama.
Ale chyba zdecyduję się na  www.tapworks.pl

Ale opinie użytkowników mile widziane.    :big grin:

----------


## darowoda

Tapworks to fajne elektroniczne urządzenie-Nalezy jednak zwrócić uwagę ,że nie ma tam normalizowanych gwintów na zbiornikach i głowicach,jak cos sie zepsuje to pozosatje tylko serwis ten i nie inny.Kupić odżelazaicz i zmiękczacz ale z komponentów ,które wszedzie możan zamienić-w każdej firmir uzdatniającej wodę.Ceny możan osiągnąć niższe niż 4000 i 3000 zł.

----------


## myciek

A tak z ciekawości: po co Ci zmiękczacz (zwłaszcza kompaktowy). Jaką masz twardość wody?

----------


## VIP Jacek

Moje badania wody:
żelazo ogólne - 1,60 mgl Fe
twardość ogólna - 328,0 mg/ CaCO3
mangan - 0,27 mg/l Mn
odczyn - 7,33 pH
Jeszcze się ostatecznie nie zdecydowałem, że kupię z tej firmy.
Dalej czekam na opinie.

----------


## myciek

> Moje badania wody:
> żelazo ogólne - 1,60 mgl Fe
> twardość ogólna - 328,0 mg/ CaCO3
> ...


Żelaza faktycznie sporo.
Pytałem o zmiękczanie, bo od 3 lat używam wody studziennej 306 mg CaCO3. Bez żadnego zmiękczacza i bez specjalnych problemów. Moja twarda woda jest smaczna i "pożywna". Dodam, że jestem generalnie krytyczny w stosunku do nadmiernej fascynacji przerabianiem wody na wodę. No ale oczywiście nie mam recepty na nieomylność...

----------


## VIP Jacek

*myciek*, to co radzisz, aby nie zakładać odkamieniacza w moim przypadku?

----------


## myciek

Zamiast radzić wolałbym pokazać Ci dla porównania moją sytuację. Radzenie jest trudne, bo nie znam potrzeb. obyczajów itd.
Jak pisałem u mnie woda podobnie twarda ale ze zdecydowanie mniejszą ilością żelaza i manganu. W związku z tym jedyny filtr to mechaniczny zabezpieczający armaturę przed piaskiem. Jeśli chodzi o twardość to do celów spożywczych jest ona na pewno dobra. Co więcej byłoby dziwne gdybym odwapniał wodę do picia po czym w sklepie kupował np. Muszyniankę do picia bo smaczna i z dużą ilością "niezbędnego do życia wapnia". Minus jest taki, że w herbacie jest delikatny osad - wytrącanie kamienia (ale jakoś nam to nie przeszkadza). Co ciekawe jest to taki rodzaj kamienia, który w czajniku się tworzy i bardzo łatwo odpada, więc czajnik nigdy nie jest zarośnięty kamieniem. Przy okazji: są różne rodzaje twardości i efekty z nią związane też mogą być różne.
Jeśli chodzi o sprawy użytkowe to:
- mam zasobnik wody przygotowany na wodę twardą - zbiornik ma taki kształt, że lekko rusza się wraz ze zmianami ciśnienia i "otrząsa" tworzący się kamień.
- szklane drzwi prysznica wycieram po kąpieli (2 ruchy taką gumową ściągaczką do wody) - w przeciwnym wypadku tworzys się brzydki osad.
- nie zauważyłem, żebym musiał używać więcej mydła/żelu do kąpieli w porównaniu z miejscami gdzie wiem, że woda jest miękka.
- pralka i zmywarka - uwzględniam twardość odpowiednią chemią. 

Może warto zastanowić się nad selektywnym zmiękczaniem: np. filtr przed pralką/zmywarką ale już zmiękczanie wody do kibla to chyba lekka przesada. W dużym stopniu to kwestia kosztów. C

Jeszcze kwestia zdrowotna: ktoś tam pisał o zbiorniku na solankę przy zmiękczaczu. Czyli wymieniacz pracuje w cyklu sodowym dodając dodatkową porcję sodu do wody. Jak to się ma do zalecenia dietetyków ograniczania spożycia sodu?

----------


## free_shop

*VIP Jacek*, możesz nie zakładać filtrów filtrów. Nie otrujesz się od takiej wody. Wapń i magnez (czyli najprościej mówiąc twardość) są pożądane przez człowieka, żelazo występujące w wodzie jest nieprzyswajalne. Jeżeli chodzi o magnez, to w szklance herbaty jest go więcej niż w 3 litrach Twojej wody.
Więcej o szkodliwości różnych substancji w wodzie:
http://www.who.int/water_sanitation_...n/index.html#M
Kup filtry jeżeli masz kłopoty z rudymi zaciekami i kamieniem na ciepłej wodzie.
Taka ilość żelaza i manganu na pewno zostawia ślady. Twardość jest dość wysoka i może sprawiać problemy. Obejżyj główkę prysznica, dno czajnika (tam najlepiej widać kamień kotłowy), rozbierz pralkę i wyjmij z niej grzałkę.
Kamień kotłowy pokrywa od wewnątrz instalację i zabezpiecza ją przed korozją, jednocześnie jest złym przewodnikiem ciepła i koszty podgrzania wody są wyższe.
Żelazo i mangan jest przyczyną powstawania rudych plam i zacieków. Usuwaniem w/w zajmuje się żona jednocześnie zaniedbując inne obowiązki (np. obiad  :smile: ). I na tym plega szkodliwość metali przejściowych.

Załóż *odżelaziacz i zmiękczacz*. Jeżeli masz dużo amoniaku przydałby się aspirator (tzw. napowietrzacz). Urządzenia w praktyce różnią się głowicami filtrów. Najbardziej znani producenci to: Fleck, Autotrol, Clack.
Jeżeli chcesz samemu wykonywać prace serwisowe, polecam firmę Clack. Prost budowa, można samemu rozkręcić głowicę na części pierwsze praktycznie ręką.
Przy zakupie filtrów spytaj o koszy eksploatacyjne. W twojm przypadku (tak z grubego palca to może być do 1 zł za metr sześcienny wody uzdatnionej).

----------


## darowoda

Dopiero teraz widzę,że wyniki wody t.j. zawartość żelaza i manganu jest tak wysoka,że musisz najpierw zainwestować w odżelaziacz.Dlaczego?Żywica jonowymienna w zmiękczaczu traci swoją żywotność ,gdy w wodzie jest żelazo.Ponadto może nie usunąc manganu.
Zawsze w pierwszym rzędzie zakłada się odżelaziacz.Jeżeli jest hydrofor przelotowy to można zastsoswać odżelaziacz z aspiratorem przed hydroforem.Jeżli jest hydrofor przeponowy to pozostaje odżelaziacz regnerowany nadmanganianem potasu.

----------


## VIP Jacek

*free_shop*, narazie to nie używam wody do celów użytkowych, jedynie do podlewania ogrodu i budowy.
Szukam dobrych i sprawdzonych przez użytkowników filtrów, ale Ty chyba jesteś przedstawicielem tej firmy Clack?
W każdym razie wysłałem zapytanie odnośnie filtrów i moje badanie wody.   :big grin:

----------


## free_shop

Jestem przedstawicielem firmy "Krzak", sprzedaję tzw. "składanki" czyli, wybieram najlepsze elementy z dostepnych na rynku (staram się unikać napraw gwarancyjnych).
Zajmuję się też serwisem filtrów i szlag mnie trafia jeżeli do rozkrecenia czegokolwiek potrzebuję pięciu śrubokrętów, kompletu kluczy nasadowych, pomocnika itd.
Z praktyki, kilka rad (do wykorzystania lub nie):
- wszystkie zbiorniki filtracyjne są dobre (amerykańskie, włoskie, chińskie..., niektóre wyglądają lepiej, niektóre gorzej)
- głowice filtracyjne lepsze są z wyświetlaczem elektronicznym (większa możliwość ustawień, a co za tym idzie mniejsza ilość ścieków, po dłuższym okresie eksploatacji koszty inwestycyjne się zwracają)
- urządzenia należy kupić w firmie, która ma serwis, jest blisko i dysponuje częściami zamiennymi
- wszystkie urządzenia należy zamontować tak, aby była możliwość ich odcięcia (w przypadku awarii) i puszczenia tymczasowo wody nieuzdatnionej

A tak z obserwacji, większość Klientów jest zadowolonych z urządzeń (jakiejby nie były firmy). Większość kłopotów wynika ze złego ich doboru.
Dlatego proponuję zadać pytanie w kilku firmach. Zapytać się: jaka będzie woda uzdatniona? co mi "zdejmą" filtry? co mi to da? jakie są koszty eksploatacyjne (chemikalia do regeneracji filtrów, ilość ścieków)?
Później spokojnie dokonać wyboru.

P.S. za sprzedane urządzenia firmy Clack nie dostałem od dystrybutora nawet otwieracza do piwa   :cry:

----------


## wbrat

> Jeżli jest hydrofor przeponowy to pozostaje odżelaziacz regnerowany nadmanganianem potasu.


Mam u siebie coś takiego. Czy to bardzo złe rozwiązanie?   :Confused:

----------


## inwestor

Jestem użytkownikiem stacji uzdatniania wody odżelazianie + zmiękczanie + sterylizacja UV. 
Zgadzam się z *free_shop* że kazdy bedzie zadowolony jak stacja bedzie prawidłowo działać. Chcę zwrócić jeszcze uwagę że zmiękczanie wody jest bardzo fajna sprawą ale trzeba zrwócić uwagę aby nie przesadzić. Proces zmiękczania powszechnie stosowany polega na zastąpieniu jonów węglanowych jonami sodu. O ile jony weglanowe są kożystne dla zdrowia i poprawiają smak wody to jony sodu juz takie dobre nie są. Jony sodu są obojetne do ilości 200mg/l. Powyżej tej wartości będziemy mieli wodę słoną. Z tego względu po uruchomieniu zmiekczacza zalecam wykonanie sprawdzenia zawartosci jonów sodu. Jeśli jonów będzie wiecej niz 200mg/l to niestety poziom zmiekczania nalezy zmniejszyć i uzytkować wodę bardziej twardą.
U mnie wyglada to tak że z ujecia pobieram wodę b. twardą t.j. ok 30...33 st. d (niemieckie) aby nie przekroczyć ilości jonów sodu 200mg/l nie moge bardziej zmiekczyć wody niż do ok. 7 st. d . Przy takiej twardości zawartośc jonów sodu z poczatkowej wielkości w wodzie surowej 22mg/l rosnie do 190mg/l. Akurat tak się składa że woda o twardości 7 st. d jest bardzo dobrej jakości więc w moim przypadku jest ok. Ale gdyby woda surowa pobierana z ujecia miała wyzszą twardość to twardośc uzdatnionej wody by musiała byc odpowiednio wyzsza.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## johny27

dlaczego jak ktos wyzej napisal nie mozna zmiekczyc wody do "0"?

----------


## myciek

Można. Technicznie możliwe i prawo nie zabrania  :wink: 
Tylko pozbawione sensu (jeśli chodzi o wodę pitną).
Zacytuj wypowiedź tego "kogoś wyżej" a w drugiej części zdania pewnie znajdziesz odpowiedź na swoje pytanie.

----------


## johny27

ja mam twardosc 0 i nie mam slonej wody  :smile:

----------


## VIP Jacek

Wytłumaczcie mi jak to jest z tym odżelaziaczami kompaktowymi, bo już nic nie rozumiem.
Mam pompę głębinową i zbiornik hydroforowy wiszący ok. 50 litrów z poduszką powietrzną w środku.
Jedna firma oferuje mi kompletny zestaw z odżelaziaczem i zmiękczaczem kompaktowym oraz zbiornikiem na sól i nadmanganian potasu. I twierdzi, że wszystko będzie ok, a druga zaleca postawić taki duży zbiornik o poj. ok. 200 litrów i w ten sposób napowietrzać wodę. Acha jeszcze pompa głębinowa musi mieć wydajność ok. 5 m3 na godzinę do płukania tego złoża.
Myślałem, że posiadając taki jak ja zbiornik hydroforowy i odżelaziacz kompaktowy pozbędę się żelaza.
Jak to w końcu jest. Może ktoś napisze jakie urządzenia trzeba posiadać, aby uzdatnić wodę?

----------


## myciek

> Jedna firma oferuje mi kompletny zestaw z odżelaziaczem i zmiękczaczem kompaktowym oraz zbiornikiem na sól i nadmanganian potasu. I twierdzi, że wszystko będzie ok, a druga zaleca postawić taki duży zbiornik o poj. ok. 200 litrów i w ten sposób napowietrzać wodę. Acha jeszcze pompa głębinowa musi mieć wydajność ok. 5 m3 na godzinę do płukania tego złoża.
> Myślałem, że posiadając taki jak ja zbiornik hydroforowy i odżelaziacz kompaktowy pozbędę się żelaza.
> Jak to w końcu jest. Może ktoś napisze jakie urządzenia trzeba posiadać, aby uzdatnić wodę?


Odpowiedzi są już podane powyżej. Przynajmniej na większość pytań. 
Są różne systemy odżelaziania. Domyślam się, że ci od hydrofora 200 l proponują system z napowietrzaniem. To dobry system i tani w eksploatacji ale odpowiedź na pytanie "Co lepsze?" przekracza moje kompetencje. Są różne parametry do oceny i to niestety Twoje zadanie wybrać lepszy. Np. zajmowana powierzchnia: jakbym miał u siebie w pomieszczeniu gospodarczym wydzielić kolejne 1,5 m2 na odżelazianie przez napowietrzanie to bym się mocno drapał w głowę... itd.
Natomiast ta uwaga o konieczności płukania 5 m3/godz. mnie zastanawia. Po co tak intensywnie? Na pewno w eksploatowanym przeze mnie odżelaziaczu ze złożem kwarcowo-dolomitowym nie potrzeba aż tak intensywnego strumienia.

----------


## VIP Jacek

*myciek*, czyli odżelaziacz kompaktowy będzie także dobrym rozwiązaniem i poradzi sobie z żelazem? Nie muszę więc zmieniać zbiornika hydroforowego na ten 200 litrowy. U siebie tez masz zestaw kompaktowy?
Możesz dać namiary na firmę u której kupowałeś swoje filtry?

----------


## myciek

> *myciek*, czyli odżelaziacz kompaktowy będzie także dobrym rozwiązaniem i poradzi sobie z żelazem? Nie muszę więc zmieniać zbiornika hydroforowego na ten 200 litrowy. U siebie tez masz zestaw kompaktowy?
> Możesz dać namiary na firmę u której kupowałeś swoje filtry?


To nie tak. U mnie w domu (a raczej w mojej studni) jest bardzo mało żelaza więc oczywiście nie mam odżelaziacza. Odżelaziacz napowietrzający (napowietrzanie, filtracja przez złoże kwarcowo-dolomitowe + zbiornik 300 l ) stosuję w pracy (choć nie do uzdatniania wody pitnej) i sprawuje się dobrze (aqvasystem.com.pl).
O skuteczności konkretnego odżelaziacza kompaktowego niestety nic nie mogę powiedzieć z powodu braku doświadczenia. Może jednak ktoś z forumowiczów takiego używa? W Twoim przypadku to będzie dziesięciokrotne zmniejszenie zawartości żelaza.

----------


## VIP Jacek

Co to jest aspirator inżektorowy i jak on działa?
Czy stosuje się go przy odżelaziaczu kompaktowym regenerowanym KMnO4 ?
Niektóre firmy zalecają jego montaż przed hydroforem.

----------


## free_shop

VIP Jacek,
aspirator (inaczej napowietrzacz), to urządzenie, które zasysa powietrze. Działa na zasadzie zwężki Venturi'ego. Stosuje się przeważnie przed zbirnikami hydroforowymi bezprzeponowymi (starego typu).
W twiom przypadku (masz zbiornik przeponowy) polecam rozwiązanie:
- odzelaziacz ze złożem regenerowanym nadmanganianem potasu (np. złoże "greensand")
- zmiękczacz (proponowałbym zmiękczenie wody do ok 1/3, czyli z 18 do np. 6 stopni niemieckich)
Te dwa urządzenia powinny zdjąć żelazo i mangan oraz zmniejszyć twardość wody. Koszt urządzeń to ok. 6000 zł.
Niestety z obydwu filtrów ścieki powinno odprowadzać się do szamba i musisz liczyć się z tym, że przy normalnym użytkowaniu wody będziesz miał ich 1 -2 m3 / miesiąc.
Policz sam, czy opłaca Ci się wymieniać zbiornik hydroforowy na zwykły ocynkowany (np. 300 l, koszt ok. 600 zł), do tego aspirator (ok. 250 zł) i zastosować odżelaziacz ze złożem, które nie wymaga regeneracji nadmanganianem. Ścieki będziesz mógł "wyrzucać" na ogródek lub do osobnej studzienki odpływowej ( dochodzi koszt jej wykonania, wystarczą dwa wkopane kręgi).
Oszczędzisz 0,5 - 1 m3 ścieków.

Poniżej strony z przykładowymi obrazkami.
aspirator:
http://www.mazzei.net/Photos/injecto..._group_big.jpg
odżelaziacz (nie ma czegoś takiego jak odżelaziacz kompaktowy):
http://www.samorzad.com/img/odzelaziacze.jpg
zmiękczacz (kompaktowy):
www.muratordom.pl/images/stare/odzelaziacz1.jpg

----------


## wbrat

> - odzelaziacz ze złożem regenerowanym nadmanganianem potasu (np. złoże "greensand")


Ja mam coś takiego, ale narazie zbyt krótko, żeby coś więcej napisać o skuteczności. Na pewno mogę zauważyć, że:

zalety:
- dzięki temu, że nie potrzebny ogromny zbiornik, zajmuje niewiele miejsca (u mnie to była główna przyczyna zastosowania)

wady:
- płukanie nadmanganianem - jest głośne, trwa ok. godzinę i ścieki trzeba wrzucać do szamba, bo inaczej roślinki w ogródku wyginą...

Cenowo porównywalny z rozwiązaniem "tradycyjnym", mimo zastosowania głowicy sterowanej elektronicznie.

----------


## VIP Jacek

*free_shop dzięki za poradę* 

Zdecydowałem, że wybiorę filtr ze złożem naturalnym,  kwarcowo-dolomitowym tej firmy, które nie wymaga regeneracji nadmanganianem potasu.
Zaproponowano mi filtr odżelaziający o symbolu GA.011.

Dzisiaj dzwoniłem do nich i dowiedziałem się, że jeśli posiadam zbiornik przeponowy o pojemności min. 80 litrów (mam 100 litrów), to filtr ten wraz z napowietrzaczem będzie z powodzeniem chodził.
Z tego co widać na stronie to firma posiada spore referencje i wie co robi.
Filtr jest na złożu naturalnym, bez chemii i można popłuczyny wylewać do ogródka.
Co o tym sądzisz?

----------


## free_shop

Widziałem takie filtry.
Dzięki za pytanie (teraz sobie pojadę po konkurencji  :big grin:  )
w cudzysłowiu cytaty z www
Opis na stronie internetowej jest jakby chcieli sprzedawać filtry ludziom z branży. "Złoże filtracyjne to naturalna, 4-warstwowa kompozycja kwarcowo-dolomitowa"  :ohmy: ,  to poprostu 3 warstwy piasku o różnej granulacji oraz warstwa dolomitu. Dolomit to naturalny minerał, który składa się ze związków wapnia i magnezu. Rozpuszczając się podwyższa pH wody, dzięki czemu mangan jest łatwiej usuwany przez filtr.

Jest jedno ale:
"Złoża nie wymienia się", to prawda, ale ponieważ dolomit się rozpuszcza, należy go uzupełniać (średnio raz w roku).
Drugie ale:
Dolomit rozpuszcza się przy niskich pH wody (najlepiej poniżej 7, u Ciebie jest 7,33), oraz podwyższa twardość.
Trzecie ale:
Dolomit rozpuszczając się podwyższa twardoś, ktora u Ciebie jest już i tak wysoka, obawiam się, że to może nie zadziałać (może się mylę).

Filtry GA są płukane ręcznie, musisz poświęcić te "srednio raz w miesiącu 10 minut". Niestety niektóre zawory kulowe (patrz zdjęcie na www) są umieszczone na wysokości łydek. NIe wiem, czy to brak dobrej woli przy montażu, czy poprostu nieznajomość ergonomii.

A teraz plusy.
Ponieważ płukanie wykonuje się ręcznie, a ścieki z filtra odprowadzane są przeważnie wężem ogrodowym, nawet w zimie możesz otworzyć okno na 10 minut i wyrzucać wodę na ogródek.
Nie wiem jak i dlaczego, ale takie filtry działają u wielu klientów, którzy są zadowoleni.

Moja rada:
Jeżeli cena filtra jest do przyjęcia - to bierz.
Przed zakupem daj pełną analizę wody (nie wystarczy tylko żelazo, mangan i pH, jezeli coś będzie nie tak, każda firma się wymiga - ja mogę zwalić winę np. na amoniak na utlenialność...). Poproś aby technologię tzn. filtry, dobrali do jakości wody.
Ja działam w ten sposób: Klientowi mówię, że dobrą wodę będzie miał za 5000 zł, za 2000 zł mogę poprawić jakość o 50%, usunę to i to, a z tym i tym zostaną problemy. Jeżeli gwarancję usunięcia danych substancji będziesz miał na piśmie to zawsze możesz powołać się na gwarancję i wzywać serwis.
Ja parę razy byłem zmuszony do wymiany filtrów u Klientów, bo coś nie działało.
Straciłem trochę forsy   :cry:   ale nabyłem doświadczenia  :big grin:  .

----------


## myciek

> Widziałem takie filtry.
> Dzięki za pytanie (teraz sobie pojadę po konkurencji  )
> ...
> Nie wiem jak i dlaczego, ale takie filtry działają u wielu klientów, którzy są zadowoleni.


... ale co sobie pojechałem po konkurencji to moje  :wink:

----------


## free_shop

*myciek*,
muszę się jakoś odstresować po pracy  :smile:

----------


## myciek

> *myciek*,
> muszę się jakoś odstresować po pracy


No przecież ja też!   :big grin:  
(choć w innej branży, oczywiście)

----------


## VIP Jacek

Panowie ja z branży nie jestem, dopiero poznaję tajniki filtracji wody.   :smile:  
Od was jako specjalistów oczekuję szczerej porady i myślę, że taką otrzymuję. Szukam dla siebie jak najodpowiedniejszego filtra.   :big grin:   Niemniej dzięki za wszystkie sugestie.

*free_shop napisał:*


> "Złoża nie wymienia się", to prawda, ale ponieważ dolomit się rozpuszcza, należy go uzupełniać (średnio raz w roku).


czy jest to jakiś problem i dużo z tym roboty?



> Dolomit rozpuszcza się przy niskich pH wody (najlepiej poniżej 7, u Ciebie jest 7,33), oraz podwyższa twardość.


to będę miał jeszcze bardziej twardą wodę? Czyli co jeszcze  zmiękczacz?



> Dolomit rozpuszczając się podwyższa twardoś, ktora u Ciebie jest już i tak wysoka, obawiam się, że to może nie zadziałać (może się mylę).


ale co może nie zadziałać? Nie bardzo rozumiem?   :sad:  

Cena filtra jest do przełknięcia.
Analizę wody oczywiście wysłałem i sądzę, że filtr dobrano w oparciu o moje wyniki wody. Także mając badania wody dobrali mi odpowiedni filtr ze wszystkimi tego skutkami. Jeszcze zadzwonię do nich i porozmawiam o tym i tych wszystkich minusach co piszesz.

----------


## Dudniczenko

VIP Jacek czy zdecydowałeś się na odżelaziacz GA
też o nim poważnie myślę i chętnie poznam Twoją opinię nt tego urządzenia
pozdrawiam

----------


## VIP Jacek

jeszcze nie kupiłem, ale się zdecydowałem. To tylko kwestia czasu.    :big grin:

----------


## Paweł297

Witam 

Od roku używam Tapworks NSC 25 ED wraz z filtrem wstępnym, mechanicznym...
Sprawuję się bardzo dobrze, serwisant zagwarantował mi usunięcie żelaza i manganu z jednoczesnym zmiękczeniem wody i tak się stało, podobnie jak u kilku sąsiadów (ten sam instalator) tam też to pracuje od prawie dwóch lat z doskonałym efektem   :big grin:

----------


## Dudniczenko

> Witam 
> 
> Od roku używam Tapworks NSC 25 ED wraz z filtrem wstępnym, mechanicznym...
> Sprawuję się bardzo dobrze,


ile miałeś żelaza i manganu przed uzdatnianiem?
ja zrobiłem badania i norma jest 20 krotnie przekroczona
żelazo - 4,4 mg/dm3
mangan 1 mg
odczyn 7,0

reszta w normie

czy ma sens uzdatnianie takiej wody?
wstępne ofery to układy dwustoponiowe odżelaziacz + odmanganiacz
koszt ok 6.000 zł

----------


## VIP Jacek

*Dudniczenko*, z tego co wiem, to filtr GA z www.aqvasystem.com.pl działa do 8 mg/L zawartości żelaza w wodzie, także układ dwustopniowy może nie będzie potrzebny?

----------


## Dudniczenko

> *Dudniczenko*, z tego co wiem, to filtr GA z www.aqvasystem.com.pl działa do 8 mg/L zawartości żelaza w wodzie, także układ dwustopniowy może nie będzie potrzebny?


poniżej ich oferta na moje parametry wody (może komuś przybliży temat)

Po otrzymaniu i przeanalizowaniu wyników badania wody proponuję następujące rozwiązanie: zamontowanie filtra GA.011 z dolomitem prażonym dla podniesienia odczynu pH wody, ponieważ dla usunięcia manganu z wody odczyn wody musi wynosić pH>7,5. Ze względu na dużą zawartość manganu, który jest najtrudniejszym pierwiastkiem do usunięcia, jako drugi stopień uzdatniania proponuje zainstalowanie filtra GA SD 1354 R z naturalnymi rudami manganu.

Filtr GA.011 do odżelaziania i odmanganiania wody zamontowany przed hydroforem o wydajności 1,8 m3/h (30 l/min) na złożach naturalnych:
►trzech warstwach dolomitu - każda z nich o innej granulacji,
►jednej warstwie piasku kwarcowego.
Ze względu na znaczne ilości związków manganu w wodzie należy do filtra dodać warstwę naturalnych rud manganu oraz w przypadku niskiego odczynu wody warstwę dolomitu prażonego, gdyż uzdatnienie wody ze związków manganu wymaga pH >7,5. 
Filtr GA.011 jest kompletnie uzbrojony, posiada również mosiężną dyszę do napowietrzania wody z regulacją ilości powietrza.
Jeżeli złoże filtracyjne jest w porę płukane - nie ma potrzeby jego wymiany - brak więc kosztów eksploatacji filtra. 
Filtr jest urządzeniem prostym. Obsługa filtra jest możliwa dla każdego. Polega jedynie na przestawieniu zaworów przelotowych. Płukanie odbywa się odwrotnym strumieniem wody i trwa ok. 10 minut. 
Filtr należy wypłukać, jeżeli różnica między jego manometrami wyniesie 0,5 atn. - wskaźnik częstotliwości płukania złoża (oporu).
Ilość wód popłucznych z filtra wyniesie ok. 220 l wody  przy regularnym jego płukaniu. Wodę z płukania można odprowadzić wężem w dowolne miejsce.
Oszczędność wód popłucznych jest dużą zaletą filtra GA.011 w stosunku do innych rozwiązań filtracyjnych.
Filtr GA.011 można wykorzystywać do podlewania ogrodu, mycia samochodów, gdyż złoże w nim nie zużywa się.

Filtr  GA.SD1354R - o wydajności 1,5m&sup3;/h, montowany za hydroforem. Wykonany jest jako zbiornik cylindryczny z żywicy kompozytowej, wyposażony w otwór 2 1/2" do umocowania zewnętrznego osprzętu filtra. Filtr pracuje w dwóch podstawowych cyklach:
-filtracja
-płukanie (regeneracja) złoża.
Obsługa filtra GA.SD1354R jest prosta i możliwa dla każdego. Pracą sterują kulowe zawory przelotowe.
Płukanie odbywa się w odwrotnym kierunku jak filtrowanie.

Ceny netto kształtują się następująco
Filtr GA.011 kompletnie uzbrojony + dysza do napowietrzania wody + złoże kwarcowo-dolomitowe	-  3900,00 zł 
Dolomit prażony	-    200,00 zł
Filtr SD1354R                -  2400,00 zł 
Naturalne rudy manganu	-  470,00 zł
Transport        -   koszt zależy od tego, jaką firmą kurierską zostaną wysłane filtry.	
Do podanych cen netto, należy doliczyć podatek VAT.

----------


## VIP Jacek

skontaktuj się jeszcze z nimi:  www.otago.com.pl

----------


## wicekK

Właśnie jestem w przededniu zakupu pompy i zbiornika na wodę .
Mam do wyboru przeponowy i tradycyjny - ocynkowany .
Niestety badania wody jeszcze nie robiłem .
Jednak od sąsiadów wiem , że woda w naszej okolicy jest zażelaziona i zamanganiona . Należy więc ją uzdatniać .
Po przeczytaniu tego wątku doszedłem do wniosku , że tańsze uzdatnaianie jest z tzw mapowietrzaniem , a do tego wskazany jest duży 200-300 l zbiornik ocynkowany .
Na taki chyba powinienem się zdecydować - czy dobrze myślę ??
No i jeszcze jedno pytanie : gdzie i jak przewidzieć podłączenie złoża filtracyjnego ( chwilowo , ze względów finansowych nie będę uzdatniał ) tak , abym w przyszłości nie musiał przerabiać instalacji wodnej ?

----------


## daga75

Może mi coś poradzicie?
Wodociąg ok.100m od działki a woda w studni (14m):
żelazo-16mg/l, amoniak-2,4mg/l, mangan-3,1mg/l, twardość, ph, azotyny, azotany w normie.

----------


## VIP Jacek

*wicekK napisał:*


> Właśnie jestem w przededniu zakupu pompy i zbiornika na wodę . 
> Mam do wyboru przeponowy i tradycyjny - ocynkowany . 
> Niestety badania wody jeszcze nie robiłem . 
> Jednak od sąsiadów wiem , że woda w naszej okolicy jest zażelaziona i zamanganiona . Należy więc ją uzdatniać . 
> Po przeczytaniu tego wątku doszedłem do wniosku , że tańsze uzdatnaianie jest z tzw mapowietrzaniem , a do tego wskazany jest duży 200-300 l zbiornik ocynkowany . 
> Na taki chyba powinienem się zdecydować - czy dobrze myślę ?? 
> No i jeszcze jedno pytanie : gdzie i jak przewidzieć podłączenie złoża filtracyjnego ( chwilowo , ze względów finansowych nie będę uzdatniał ) tak , abym w przyszłości nie musiał przerabiać instalacji wodnej ?


dobrze myślisz o tym zbiorniku - hydroforze ocynkowanym.
Musi taki być, bo na przeponowym nie pójdzie.
Filtr kupiłem stąd:  www.otago.com.pl

*daga75*, bardzo dużo masz tego żelaza.    :ohmy:  
Skontaktuj się z tymi firmami co piszę w tym wątku, to Ci może coś doradzą.

Ja u siebie na dniach będę to wszystko podpinał.

----------


## daga75

Dzięki, spróbuję.

----------


## wicekK

Właśnie myślałem o nich , ewentualnie o http://www.aqvasystem.com.pl/firma.html .
Muszę tylko z nimi porozmawiać o sposobie przygotowania podejść - tak , aby potem nic nie przerabiać .

----------


## VIP Jacek

tak, tylko pani G. właścicielka firmy Aqvasystem wali straszne ceny za swoje filtry. Marżę to ma kilkaset procent. Na moje liczne rozmowy telefoniczne i pytania min. dlaczego jest tak wysoka cena w porównaniu np. z firmą Otago, nie dała jasnej, logicznej i merytorycznej odpowiedzi.
Takie same filtry posiada firma Otago i kilku moich znajomych użytkuje je i są zadowoleni.
W tych filtrach nie ma żadnej filozofii. Porostu do zbiornika stalowego wsypujemy po kolei odpowiedniej granulacji kruszywa i piaski co tworzy odpowiednie złoże i trzeba tylko pamiętać o okresowym płukanu tego złoża.
Złoże jego skład i granulacja dobierane jest w oparciu o wyniki badania wody, a przede wszystkim zawartości żelaza i manganu.

----------


## wicekK

Czyli jak zwykle - nie zawsze cena musi odzwierciedlać jakość .
Dzięki za sugestie - filtry z Otago z pewnością będę brał pod uwagę .

----------


## tadzel

Ja mam taka sytuacje. woda , zelazo, mangan. Pompa głebinowa zbiornik ocynkowany 300l. Ale podłączona jest instalacja do podlewania ogrodu. I chyba nie ma idei oczyszczanie tej wody.A wiec filtr musiałby być za zbiornikiem. Czy tak może być.j

----------


## wigo

> Zadzwoń do firmy EPURO i zaproponują coś konkretnego.
> Stacje EPURO sprzedawane są także po logo Bimsa i Viessmanna


ja kupilem zmiekczacz w WIGO Katowice.
profesjonalnie doradzili co bedzie dla mnie najlepsze. wystarczylo, ze wyslalem do nich badania wody. www.tapworks.eu lub http://sklep.osmoza.pl

----------


## VIP Jacek

*wigo napisał:*


> ja kupilem zmiekczacz w WIGO Katowice. 
> profesjonalnie doradzili co bedzie dla mnie najlepsze. wystarczylo, ze wyslalem do nich badania wody. www.tapworks.eu lub http://sklep.osmoza.pl


wszystkie te odżelaziacze są kompaktowe działają na zasadzie dosypywania chemii w postaci nadmanganianu potasu do wody.
Na początku nie znając tematu też chciałem je kupić i zastosować u siebie.
Ale doszedłem do wniosku, że chemii do własnej wody nie będę stosował.
Wybrałem i kupiłem odżelaziacz oparty na złożu naturalnym. 
I polecam tylko taki.
Ale każdy ma swój rozum i wybierze taki jaki uzna za stosowny.

A poza tym żaden filtr kompaktowy nie zbije tak wysokiej ilości żelaza co niektórzy posiadają.

----------


## wicekK

Byłem w Otago , porozmawiałem , pooglądałem , nabyłem napowietrzacz ( nawet już jest przykręcony do zbiornika 300 l) , przygotowałem podejścia .
Filtr w późniejszym terminie .
Dzięki VIP Jacek za sugestie .
A nadmanganianu potasu to se za darmo mogę co jakiś czas szczyptę do studni nasypać - tylko po co .Też stawiam na złoże naturalne .

----------


## Dudniczenko

> Ja u siebie na dniach będę to wszystko podpinał.


na co ostatecznie się zdecydowałeś?
też wysłałem zapytanie do otago, ponieważ aquasystem był nie do przełknięcia przy moich parametrach wody 
Fe 4,4 mg/dm3 
Mn 1,0 mg/dm3

----------


## VIP Jacek

tak jak pisałem, już dawno kupiłem odżelaziacz z firmy Otago z Waw-y.
Jeszcze nie użytkuje.

----------


## Dudniczenko

> tak jak pisałem, już dawno kupiłem odżelaziacz z firmy Otago z Waw-y.
> Jeszcze nie użytkuje.


odżelaziacz może wyglądać jak gaśnica a może być jak spory boiler
zamieść fotkę lub podaj link abym miał pojęcie o czym piszesz

----------


## VIP Jacek

www.otago.com.pl

----------


## Dudniczenko

> www.otago.com.pl


otago ma kilka różnych modeli
na jaki Ty się zdecydowałeś, na jakie parametry wody i za ile?

----------


## Dudniczenko

no muszę przyznać, że oferta otago jest interesująca
konkretny tzn z dużym złożem odżelaziacz/odmanganiacz kosztuje 1.500 netto
konkurencja oferowała komplet za ponad 6.000   :Evil:  
prawdopodobnie podpisze z nimi umowę
machina wygląda tak

----------


## VIP Jacek

jak Aquasystem Ci nie pomógł, to nie wiem czy Otago sprosta?
Oni przecież mają w ofercie odżelaziacze działające kaskadowo cos do 8mg/dm3 żelaza.
U mnie filtr nie wygląda jak gaśnica, tylko jak zbiornik hydroforowy.    :big grin:  

Przeczytaj uważnie ten wątek, bo ja juz pisałem jaki odżelaziacz wybrałem i jaką mam wodę.
Filtr pracuje na złożu naturalnym i nie jest to żaden kompakt.
Nie polecam takich, chyba jak chcesz jechać na chemii.

----------


## VIP Jacek

no właśnie taki sam kupiłem.

----------


## aksios

Mam pytanie do użytkowników filtrów ze złożem naturalnym (np. OTAGO) – o ile udało się obniżyć poziom żelaza i manganu po zastosowaniu tego filtru? czy jesteście zadowoleni z wyboru?

----------


## Dudniczenko

użytkuję MP2 Otago od  kilku miesięcy ale dopiero od miesiąca na stałe
Mangan i żelazo miałem 20 krotnie przekroczoną normę i po wstępnych badaniach wody (2 miesiące po uruchomieniu) zrobiłem badania wody na te dwa parametry
teraz dokładnie nie pamiętam tych danych ale żelazo spadło znacznie poniżej normy a mangan spadł do poziomu normy

liczę na to, że mangan też teraz będzie poniżej normy, ponieważ zmniejszyłem przepływ przez złoże i stacja ma więcej czasu na wyłapanie manganu
złoże lepiej pracuje z czasem

reasumując MP2 żelazo wytrąciło rewelacyjnie ale to głównie zasługa dobrego napowietrzania i aby to działało musi zapewnić odpowiednie ciśnienie na pompie (ja mam głębinówkę ok 6 MPa)

jeżeli pompa będzie za słaba to efektu może nie być, ponieważ zwężka venturiego może nie zassać odpowiedniej ilości powietrza

przy tej skutecznej metodzie napowietrzania trzeba uwzględnić zakup separatora powietrza aby np pompa cyrkulacji się nie zapowietrzała

płukanie MP2 jest dziecinnie proste

polecam tę stację z czystym sumieniem

----------


## aksios

Dzięki za odpowiedz. Moje badania wykazały zawartość manganu na poziomie  0,7 a żelaza 1,7 - czyli w jednym jak i  drugim przypadku normy są przekroczone czternastokrotnie.  Wygląda na to że filtr ten powinien i u mnie się sprawdzić. Mam pytanie: jak bardzo miałeś przekroczoną zawartość manganu?, jak duży zbiornik hydroforowy należy zastosować?, a co do pompy jak rozumie warunkiem jest aby dawała duże cieśninie?
Może jeszcze kto podzieli się swoimi doświadczeniami.

----------


## VIP Jacek

ja jestem zadowolony z tej stacji.
Płukanie jest proste i działa na zasadzie odwrócenia przepływu wody.
Filtr użytkuję gdzieś od 1,5 miesiąca. Woda jest czysta, trzeba tylko teraz zbadać wodę.
Muszę jeszcze zainwestować w zmiękczacz i jakiś dodatkowy filterek ze złożem tylko do celów spożywczych.

----------


## Dudniczenko

manganu miałem początkowo 1,0 mg/dm3 czyli 20 krotnie ponad normę a żelaza 4,4 mg/dm3 czyli też 20 krotnie więcej

mangan po miesiącu spadł do 0,06 czyli prawie norma (0,05) ale teraz już powinno być poniżej normy, ponieważ przepływy są mniejsze i złoże jest dłużej eksploatowane (lepiej wyłapuje mangan)

żelazo spadło 40 krotnie do 0,1 czyli nawet poniżej normy (0,2)

do miesiąca zrobię pełne badania to będę wiedział dokładnie co piję  :Smile: 

hydrofor 150 l

pompa musi dawać odpowiednie ciśnienie (dokładnie powiedzą Ci w Otago) aby wytworzyć na aspiratorze stałe duże podciśnienie potrzebne do prawidłowego napowietrzenia, które jest konieczne do szybkiego wytrącenia żelaza

jeżeli tego nie zapewnisz to lepiej pomyśleć o hydroforze 300 l

----------


## VIP Jacek

odświeżam wątek.

Przyszedł czas na zmiękczacz wody.
Może macie jakieś propozycje na urządzenie do zmiękczania wody.
U mnie studnia głębinowa. Jakie macie urzadzenia? Chodzi mi o takie z zasobnikiem na sól, gdzie okresowo dosypuje się ją. No i żeby cena była jaka normalna.   :big grin:  
Jakieś linki, adresy.

----------


## Dudniczenko

daj znać jak znajdziesz coś ciekawego do zmiękczania
może zadzwonię do Otago aby coś polecili

----------


## ewoda

> odświeżam wątek.
> 
> Przyszedł czas na zmiękczacz wody.
> Może macie jakieś propozycje na urządzenie do zmiękczania wody.
> U mnie studnia głębinowa. Jakie macie urzadzenia? Chodzi mi o takie z zasobnikiem na sól, gdzie okresowo dosypuje się ją. No i żeby cena była jaka normalna.   
> Jakieś linki, adresy.


http://www.ewoda.pl/strona.php?1219

----------


## Mymyk_KSK

> Wapń i magnez (czyli najprościej mówiąc twardość) są pożądane przez człowieka


Akurat do mycia włosów (jak ktoś ma takie dłuższe i bujniejsze  :wink:  ) lepsza jest miękka. Do podlewania roślin doniczkowych tez. A ponieważ jedne i drugie sa u mnie wysoko na liście priorytetów, to chyba zainwestuję w stosowne urządzenia  :wink:   :big grin: 

a jeszcze a propos Ca - ten z wody jest najczęściej w formie nieprzyswajalnej tak czy siak. Trzeba przyswajać z żywności  :wink:

----------


## VIP Jacek

odświeżam wątek.
Szukam odpowietrznika do instalacji odżelaziania z napowietrzaniem.
Chodzi o to, aby odpowietrznik usuwał nadmiar powietrza, które gromadzi się w hydroforze, a póżniej przedostaje się do złoża powodując jego podrywanie.
Ma ktoś coś takiego?

----------


## krzysztofh

To może być typowy odpowietrznik do instalacji co umieszczony na odejściu z baniaka (to dolne od wodowskazu) i po kłopocie. Jak poziom wody obniży się do poziomu tego króćca powietrze wypuści odpowietrznik i włączy sie pompa bo spadnie ciśnienie.

----------


## VIP Jacek

a masz może taki zamontowany?
Mnie sugerowano założenie odpowietrznika pływakowego jest on dość drogi.
Spróbuję założyć ten zwykły.
Mam go załozyć na górze, czy dole wodowskazu?
Założę go po zaworze odcinającym, żeby można go było czyścić z żelaza.

----------


## krzysztofh

Ja od początku eksploatacji baniaka nie czyściłem odpowietrznika, ale oczywiście trzeba go odciąć zaworem. Montowany jest na dolnym przyłączu wodowskazu i puszcza powietrze jak wody w rurce już nie ma.

----------


## VIP Jacek

a przez ten odpowietrznik nie zejdzie Ci poduszka powietrzna hydroforu?
Bo przecież jak poziom wody zejdzie poniżej odpowietrznika, to wtedy przez odpowietrznik wyleci cała poduszka powietrzna. Nie wiem czy dobrze rozumuję?

----------


## conan

zamierzam również kupić odżelaziacz z firmy OTAGO   moje wyniki z badania to żelazo 2,542
mangan 0,061
pH  7,4

sam jestem ciekaw jak to będzie działać

----------


## VIP Jacek

założyłem już odpowietrznik.
Kupiłem go też w Otago.
Z odżelaziacza jestem zadowolony. Wszystko hula dobrze, tylko musiałem dołożyć ten odpowietrznik, bo za dużo powietrza dostawało się do zbiornika hydroforowego przez napowietrzacz.
Trzeba tylko pamiętać o okresowym płukaniu złoża.

----------


## conan

mam pytanie  ile zapłaciłeś za ten odpowietrznik ???? ja jak na razie dogadałem się z nimi co do ceny w porównaniu z konkurencją są the Best   , fachowa porada i kompetentny człowiek który jej udziela . myślę że warto by go było namówić do uczestnictwa w dyskusji .

----------


## VIP Jacek

150 zł + koszt przesyłki.

----------


## conan

No i kupiłem odżelaziacz z złożem dolomitotowo-kwarcowym oraz z rudą manganu.w zestawie oczywiście jest aspirator  co dodatkowo korzystnie wpływa na bilans cenowy 
w cenie 1900 zł wraz z przesyłką .

objętość złoża filtracyjnego 110 dm3
objętość zbiornika 150 dm3
maksymalny przepływ pracy ciągłej 2m3\h

odżelaziacze które mają złoża o połowę mniejsze kosztują ponad 2.2 tyś.
ich zaleta jest jednak elektroniczny sterownik płukania , zastanawiam sie czy nie zrobić sobie takiego i zastosować w kupionym odżelaziaczu .

może ktoś już coś takiego zrobił ???



polecam zakupy w firmie Otago chyba jako nieliczni starają sie w pełni zaspokoić ciekawość klienta i znają się na tym co sprzedają mam porównanie z firmą WIMEST do której nie dość że trudno miałem sie dozownic to udzielane informacje przez uroczy damski głos z działu handlowego  ograniczały sie do stwierdzenia że ich odżelaziacze nie wymagają wymiany złoża bo jest oparte na kwarcach i na tym koniec wyjaśnień .

----------


## Dudniczenko

U mnie po ok. roku stacja OTAGO hula bez zarzutu.
Zauważyłem, że płukanie wsteczne lepiej robić krócej ale częściej (ja płuczę co tydzień przez ok. 15 minut przy okazji wyrzucania popiołu z kociołka).
U mnie najlepiej sprawdzają się wielokrotne naprzemienne bardzo krótkie (10-15 sekundowe) cykle płukania.

Cykl wygląda to tak:
2 sek płukanie formujące na max i 10 sekund płukanie wsteczne na max.
Efekt: złoże dobrze jest wzruszone i żelazo świetnie wypłukuje się spod kamyczków.

----------


## Dudniczenko

Jeżeli chodzi o zmiękczanie wody (pozbycie się kamienia) to zamówiłem właśnie na: http://www.arkafiltry.pl/swk.html

SYSTEM DOZUJĄCY DOSAL DLA PRALEK (do kuchni, łazienki)
DOSAPROP SENIOR (zamiennie na filtr siatkowy i Polifosfat) do c.o. na powrocie z podlogówki)
Polifosfat w postaci krystalicznej: opakowania 1,5 kg

Sól wymienia się ok. dwa razy w roku.

pozdrawiam

----------


## Dudniczenko

> założyłem już odpowietrznik.
> Kupiłem go też w Otago.
> Z odżelaziacza jestem zadowolony. Wszystko hula dobrze, tylko musiałem dołożyć ten odpowietrznik, bo za dużo powietrza dostawało się do zbiornika hydroforowego przez napowietrzacz.
> Trzeba tylko pamiętać o okresowym płukaniu złoża.


dozowanie powietrza przez aspirator można zmniejszyć na zaworze, który znajduję się pod nim

otwierając go maksymalnie aspirator nie będzie wody napowietrzał

----------


## Qciniak

Witam.
Czy ktoś mi powie czy poziom manganu 0,25 i żelaza 1 (woda twardośc chyba 0,250 - twarda ale niby w normie) kwalifikuje się do uzdatnianiaa czy chcą mnie naciągnąć?
pozdrawiam Q

----------


## VIP Jacek

jak najbardziej się uzdatni. Zobacz moje wyniki badania wody jakie miałem przed zastosowaniem filtra. Są na początku wątku.
Ja u siebie już przeszło rok używam odżelaziacza i wszystko hula jak należy, oczywiście z Otago.    :big grin:

----------


## Piotr_M

Czy ktoś z Was użytkuje system AquaVital z firmy Bartosz? Jeśli to czy mozecie podzielić sie opiniami na temat tego systemu?

----------


## diodak76

dopiero "wgryzam" sie w temat, prosze o rade 
czy mozecie cos poradzic, nie do konca kumam temat, 
poprosilem o wycene jakas firme "pierwsza" z brzegu i powiedziano mi ze sam odzelaziacz bedzie kosztowal 2000€ (jak moja zona uslyszala cene to spadla z krzesla) 
powiedzieli ze odzelazianie bedzie sie odbywac metodą chemicznego dozowania podchlorynu sodu. 

studnia ma głeębokośc 43m 
zwierciadło wody jest na poziomie 20m i po pompowaniu spada do 23m i utrzymuje sie na stałym poziomie, przy pompowaniu pompa o wydajnosci 6m3/h 

srednica studnii to 160mm 
woda ze studnii została przebadana i otrzymalismy nastepujace wyniki: 

Skład wody: 
Twardosc mg/l 135,19 
zelazo mg/l 0,737 
Mangan mg/l 0,199 
Amoniak mg/l 1,57 
Odczyn 7,05 
Metnosc NTU 20 
Barwa mg/l 10 

prosze o rade, 
jak uczynic moja wode zdatna do picia, 
czy w moim przypadku mozan zastosoawc 300l zbiornik na powietrzajacy i filtr naturalny np OTAGO

----------


## Zonzi

diodak 

U mnie rakie rozwiazanie - 300 l baniak z aspiratorem i odzelazniacz sie sprawdzilo przy gorszych parametrach wody. 
Prawdopodobnie nie masz jeszcze stalego poboru i stad taka metnosc i barwa.

----------


## diodak76

> diodak 
> 
> U mnie rakie rozwiazanie - 300 l baniak z aspiratorem i odzelazniacz sie sprawdzilo przy gorszych parametrach wody. 
> Prawdopodobnie nie masz jeszcze stalego poboru i stad taka metnosc i barwa.


domek planujemy zaczac budowac za rok,
studnie wywiercilismy w 2007 od od tej pory studnia "stoi" i czeka,
obecnie wgryzam sie w temat,
po kilku wycenach trche sie "zgarbilem" ze takie powazne koszta mnie czekaja,
ale trafiolem na to forum i zostalem "oświecony"
ze mozna taniej i prosciej rozwiazac problem, 
ze nasza woda nie jest do konca taka brudna i nie przypomina Fanty,
wiec plan jest taki: wgryzam sie w temat i zdobywam wiedze niezbedna do tego zeby nie byc naciegnietym na "wynalazki"

----------


## VIP Jacek

przeczytaj dokładnie ten wątek od początku i wszystko będziesz wiedział.
Żelaza masz mało, także nie będzie problemu. 
Studnię należy użytkować.

----------


## diodak76

odpisali na moje zapytanie fachowcy z OTAGO,
rewelacja
z tego co napisali to pownienem z odzelazaczem zmiescic sie w kwocie 1700PLN, co mnie cieszy,
poniewaz inne firmy maa rozwiazania za 2000€ co jest zdecydowanie na moja kieszen,
tak wiec jest radosc

----------


## qbek17

Złoże naturalne to dość ogólne stwierdzenie. Czy może ktoś podać konkretną nazwę tego złoża?

----------


## marcin_u

Posiadam studnie 11m z lustrem wody na 1m ppt.
Woda ma przekroczona norme 
-zelaza 0,96mg/l , 
-mangan 0,53mg/l
-twardosc 27stop. niem.
-pH 7,25
-przewodnosc elektr.wlasciwa 1762
W domu mam hydrofor 50l i 4 osoby w domu.
Jaki sprzet polaceacie do uzdatnienia tej wody i jakie koszty?

----------


## glowac

gdzie badaliście wodę w sanepidzie?, czy w punktach zajmujących się sprzedażą filtrów?

----------


## qbek17

jeśli masz czas na jeżdżenie do sanepidu to lepiej u nich. 
większość firm zrobi to za ciebie też w sanepidzie, i sobie policzą dodatkowo  :smile:

----------


## qbek17

> Posiadam studnie 11m z lustrem wody na 1m ppt.
> Woda ma przekroczona norme 
> -zelaza 0,96mg/l , 
> -mangan 0,53mg/l
> -twardosc 27stop. niem.
> -pH 7,25
> -przewodnosc elektr.wlasciwa 1762
> W domu mam hydrofor 50l i 4 osoby w domu.
> Jaki sprzet polaceacie do uzdatnienia tej wody i jakie koszty?


Do usunięcia masz głównie twardość (chyba że coś jeszcze o czym nie napisałeś) i małe ilości żelaza i manganu. Da się to zrobić jednostopniowo na złożu Crystal-Right. Koszty zależą od wielkości systemu, a ten od zużycia wody. Jakbyś podał średnie zużycie miesięczne lub dobowe i maksymalny chwilowy pobór to można coś dobrać.

----------


## marcin_u

> Napisał marcin_u
> 
> Posiadam studnie 11m z lustrem wody na 1m ppt.
> Woda ma przekroczona norme 
> -zelaza 0,96mg/l , 
> -mangan 0,53mg/l
> -twardosc 27stop. niem.
> -pH 7,25
> -przewodnosc elektr.wlasciwa 1762
> ...


Male ilosci zelaza i manganu? przeciez zelazo jest przekroczone 5x , a mangan 10x.
Wody zuzywam 10..max 15m3/miesiecznie

----------


## qbek17

Owszem, normy masz przekroczone  :smile:  Ale często są wody z normami przekroczonymi dziesiątki, jak nie setki razy, np. żelaza 8-10 mg/dm3. Więc takie ilości jak masz nie są jeszcze tak straszne  :smile:

----------


## qbek17

> Wody zuzywam 10..max 15m3/miesiecznie


Najmniejszy zestaw na CR200: butla 10x44, 1 cu.ft złoża. Przy takim zużyciu wody powinno starczyć na 5-6 dni, potem regeneracja (jakieś 3,5 kg soli) 
Trochę większy zestaw: 10x54, 1.5 cu.ft. złoża. Regeneracja co 8 dni (ok 5 kg soli). Koszt pewnie inny w każdej firmie (zależy czy masz montaż w cenie, czy masz obowiązkowe przeglądy płatne, itp) ale pewnie w okolicy 3000 PLN.

----------


## marcin_u

> Napisał marcin_u
> 
> Wody zuzywam 10..max 15m3/miesiecznie
> 
> 
> Najmniejszy zestaw na CR200: butla 10x44, 1 cu.ft złoża. Przy takim zużyciu wody powinno starczyć na 5-6 dni, potem regeneracja (jakieś 3,5 kg soli) 
> Trochę większy zestaw: 10x54, 1.5 cu.ft. złoża. Regeneracja co 8 dni (ok 5 kg soli). Koszt pewnie inny w każdej firmie (zależy czy masz montaż w cenie, czy masz obowiązkowe przeglądy płatne, itp) ale pewnie w okolicy 3000 PLN.


Podobno zmiekczac usowa rowniez troche zelaza? czy ten zmiekacz usunie mi zelazo i w jakim stopniu?

----------


## qbek17

typowy zmiękczacz faktycznie usuwa część żelaza (ta część to w twoim przypadku większość  :smile:  ) ale jest to raczej skutek uboczny niż zamierzone działanie - skraca się przez to żywotność złoża. 

Jednak to złoże o którym mówie (Crystal Right) nie jest żywicą jonowymienną tylko sztucznym zeolitem. Ma kilka zalet w stosunku do zwykłych jonitów: nie szkodzi mu chlor (a nawet jest zalecany co jakiś czas), usuwa jednocześnie twardość, żelazo, mangan, sód i amoniak. Do regeneracji nie wymaga chemii ani częstego płukania jak typowe odżelaziacze. CR ma swoje wymagania co do wody w której można je stosować, ale w twoim przypadku są one spełnione.

----------


## marcin_u

> typowy zmiękczacz faktycznie usuwa część żelaza (ta część to w twoim przypadku większość  ) ale jest to raczej skutek uboczny niż zamierzone działanie - skraca się przez to żywotność złoża. 
> 
> Jednak to złoże o którym mówie (Crystal Right) nie jest żywicą jonowymienną tylko sztucznym zeolitem. Ma kilka zalet w stosunku do zwykłych jonitów: nie szkodzi mu chlor (a nawet jest zalecany co jakiś czas), usuwa jednocześnie twardość, żelazo, mangan, sód i amoniak. Do regeneracji nie wymaga chemii ani częstego płukania jak typowe odżelaziacze. CR ma swoje wymagania co do wody w której można je stosować, ale w twoim przypadku są one spełnione.


Czy temu złozu Crystal Right nie szkodzi zelazo i mangan? nie skraca swojej zywotnosci?
Jaki jest okres eksploatacji tego złoza po ktorym trzeba go wymienic? i jaki jest koszt tej wymiany?

----------


## qbek17

To złoże służy do usuwania tego wszystkiego co napisałem - jest do tego projektowane, czyli nie skraca to jego żywotności.
Typowy okres użytkowania złoża to kilka lat (ok 10) ale to bardzo zależy od składu wody i sposobu użytkowania (regularne regeneracje, rodzaj podłoża, dobrze dobrane płukanie, itd). W wodzie nie może być polifosforanów, bo powodują one nieodwracalne zniszczenie złoża. Więc przy odpowiednim serwisie masz spokój na długo. 
Koszt wymiany złoża to kwestia ile to złoże będzie kosztowało za 10 lat - tego się nie da przewidzieć  :smile:

----------


## H***ry

Witam , 
Czytam wasze spostrzeżenia na temat złoża Crystal Right. Pragnę się podzielić spostrzeżeniami. Złoże pojawiło się około 10 lat temu i było strasznie promowane jako luksus „trzy w jednym” – odżelazianie, zmiękczanie i odmanganianie. Niestety urządzenia stosujące to złoże o nazwie Sanitizer miały wówczas cenę też luksusową. 
Trochę podszedłem do tego sceptycznie lecz do skusiła mnie reklama importera więc kupiłem to złoże i zasypałem do zmiękczacza zakupionego w CW Ekomech z Ząbek bez żywicy jonitowej. Urządzenie to było na tych samych komponentach co oryginalne. 
Niestety po roku używania stwierdziłem że nie jest to luksus taki jak go reklamują. Potężne zużycie soli. Próby zmniejszenia dawki soli do regeneracji spadała jakość wody. Po roku użytkowania nastąpiło „przebijanie” żelaza pod taka postacią że żelazo wgryzło się w szkliwo umywalki że nie można było niczym usunąć zacieków. 
Co jest jeszcze minusem to zbyt „miękka”  woda. Nie można stosować podmieszywania wody surowej z filtrowaną aby ustawić twardość wody – ryzyko przekroczenia normy żelaza i manganu.
Sprzedałem dom w którym zamontowany był ten filtr a w nowym kupiłem od EKOMECHu dwa urządzenia Odżelaziacz i zmiękczacz i uważam że jest to lepsze rozwiązanie. Osobiście takie rozwiązanie proponuję sowim klientom.

----------


## H***ry

Witam , 
Czytam wasze spostrzeżenia na temat złoża Crystal Right. Pragnę się podzielić spostrzeżeniami. Złoże pojawiło się około 10 lat temu i było strasznie promowane jako luksus „trzy w jednym” – odżelazianie, zmiękczanie i odmanganianie. Niestety urządzenia stosujące to złoże o nazwie Sanitizer miały wówczas cenę też luksusową. 
Trochę podszedłem do tego sceptycznie lecz do skusiła mnie reklama importera więc kupiłem to złoże i zasypałem do zmiękczacza zakupionego w CW Ekomech z Ząbek bez żywicy jonitowej. Urządzenie to było na tych samych komponentach co oryginalne. 
Niestety po roku używania stwierdziłem że nie jest to luksus taki jak go reklamują. Potężne zużycie soli. Próby zmniejszenia dawki soli do regeneracji spadała jakość wody. Po roku użytkowania nastąpiło „przebijanie” żelaza pod taka postacią że żelazo wgryzło się w szkliwo umywalki że nie można było niczym usunąć zacieków. 
Co jest jeszcze minusem to zbyt „miękka”  woda. Nie można stosować podmieszywania wody surowej z filtrowaną aby ustawić twardość wody – ryzyko przekroczenia normy żelaza i manganu.
Sprzedałem dom w którym zamontowany był ten filtr a w nowym kupiłem od EKOMECHu dwa urządzenia Odżelaziacz i zmiękczacz i uważam że jest to lepsze rozwiązanie. Osobiście takie rozwiązanie proponuję sowim klientom.

----------


## qbek17

Widzę że zła sława Sanitizerów Cię dopadła  :wink:  Teraz już można kupić systemy z tym złożem na każdej głowicy sterującej (Clack, Fleck, GE).

Przede wszystkim to złoże ma swoje ograniczenia i warunki pracy, w których się sprawdza. Nie jest to cudowne remedium na każdą wodę. Dlatego wymagany jest proces zwany "doborem".

Z tego co piszesz zastosowałeś to złoże zamiast żywicy jonowymiennej. Jedną z różnic jest to, że CR ma większą minimalną wysokość złoża niż jonity. Poza tym przy wysokim stężeniu żelaza wymagany jest większy system. 

Te same komponenty co oryginalne nie oznaczają, że będą działały tak samo.

Zużycie soli na regenerację jest porównywalne (o ile nie mniejsze) niż w jonitach do zmiękczania (producent zaleca ok. 100 g/litr złoża), ale znów zależy to od warunków pracy. Dla porównania zużycie soli na regenerację jonitu to (wg danych producentów) 80-250 g/litr złoża. 

Co do podmieszania wody surowej to jest to jak najbardziej możliwe - wymaga jednak zastosowania nieco innego orurowania z dodatkowym filtrem na żelazo. Można też wpływać na selektywność przez zmianę pH wody, ale to już jest chyba bardziej uciążliwe.

Myślę, że błędem w tej sytuacji było zastosowanie tego złoża w sposób "domowy". Zaoszczędzenie na tym kilku groszy spowodowało więcej problemów, niż zysku.

----------


## Hytryulik

Tylko zapomniałeś powiedzieć że w momencie usuwamia żelaza i manganu na zasadzie wymiany jonowej trzeba ustawić częsciej regenerację a co za tym idzie wzrasta ilosć soli do regeneracji rozliczajac miesięcznie o drugie tyle.
Traeba powiedzieć iż drastycznie wzrasta ilosć sodu w wodzie.
Widzę że trafiłem na fascynata Crystal Right przyjdzie czas zmienisz zdanie.
Pozory tajemniczości można stwarzać lecz rzeczywistość jest twarda i smutna.

----------


## qbek17

Rzeczywistość jest taka, że pojemność jonowymienna tego złoża jest niższa niż jonitu który "tylko" zmiękcza. Nie jest to jednak aż tak wielka różnica - ok 25%. Więc jeśli regeneracja zmiękczacza wypada raz na tydzień, to przy Crystalu wypadnie ci raptem jedna regeneracja w miesiącu więcej. Ale zauważ, że usuwasz tu także, żelazo i mangan (lub dodatkowo amoniak). Jeśli masz to wszystko na oddzielnych zbiornikach to musisz po pierwsze zapłacić za drugi system i jego instalację, a po drugie także go regenerować (jeśli nie chemicznie, to przynajmniej płukać) co także kosztuje. Masz też większy spadek ciśnienia, bo muszą być one zamontowane szeregowo.

Ilość sodu w wodzie wzrasta dokładnie tak samo jak w przypadku zwykłego zmiękczacza - nigdy nie twierdziłem, że jest inaczej  :smile: 

Nie jestem fascynatem tego konkretnego złoża (ale ogólnie uzdatniania wody  :wink:  ) Po prostu uważam, że nadaje się ono do "świadomego" stosowania, a to że komuś kiedyś nie zadziałało nie oznacza, że jest ono kiepskie. Nie twierdzę, że zawsze, ale tam gdzie są do tego warunki, zastosowania CR pozwala na oszczędności oraz większe pole manewru przy projektowaniu.

----------


## qbek17

> ... rzeczywistość jest twarda...


"... ale zawsze możesz ją zmiękczyć" -wybacz, nie mogłem się powstrzymać  :wink:

----------


## Hytryulik

Rozumiem że żelazo i mangan "paruje" z wody i nie zastępuje się ich jonami sodu i usuwanie ich nie zwiększa zużycia soli. 
Użycie duch kolumn może jest droższe lecz na pewno zdrowsze i tańsze w eksploatacji.  
Piłeś kiedy wodę po CR kiedy usunie się z niej żelazo , mangan, amoniak i twardość – istna goryczka do sodu.

----------


## qbek17

Sól jest zużywana tylko podczas regeneracji, a nie w trakcie usuwania czegoś z wody. A jak już pisałem zużycie soli jest podobne jak w zmiękczaczach. 

Jeśli mówimy o wodzie, która ma spełniać normy wody pitnej, to trzeba zastosować podmieszanie wody twardej, lub do picia stosować wodę np. po osmozie i mineralizatorze. 
Nie twierdzę, że woda po zmiękczeniu i usunięciu większości związków, nadaje się do picia / jest zdrowa / jest smaczna. Nie rozumiem tylko dlaczego uważasz, że akurat po tym złożu jest taka zła, a po jonicie już nie?

----------


## Hytryulik

jonit jony tylko twardość na jony sodu a żelazo odzelaziacz przed nim. 
CR wymienia jony twardosci, żelaza i manganu na jony sodu czyli sodu jest średnio licząc dwa razy tyle tylko poco?
Proponuje siegnąć do zaleceń i obloczeń częstotliwosci regeneracji CR przez producenta - nic nie robi sie za darmo do wszystkiego potrzebny jest regenerat i woda czyli pieniądze. 
W odżelaziaczu może jest złoże naturalne lecz nie wprowadza sztucznej chemii do wody i nic nie kosztuje regeneracja poza wodą którą można podlać np. Tuje swietnie rosną wiem to z doswiadczenia u siebie.

----------


## qbek17

Ależ ja właśnie patrzę w zalecenia producenta  :smile:  i właśnie w tych zaleceniach podana jest informacja ile zdolności jonowymiennej "zużywa" żelazo/mangan. I nie jest to jak piszesz "dwa razy tyle" tylko ok 10 % więcej (10 ppm Fe / Mn = 0.96 dH) W tych samych materiałach jest też sporo innych danych o tym co wpływa na zdolność złoża. Dlatego sugerowałbym korzystanie z rady specjalisty przy doborze złoża do konkretnej wody.

Co do złóż odżelaziających to część z nich wymaga regeneracji chemią i to nie zwykłą solą, ale nadmanganianem potasu, chlorem, lub innymi utleniaczami. Te które nie wymagają chemii, wymagają częstego płukania (dużo częściej niż CR) lub (przy wysokich stężeniach żelaza) także napowietrzania. Często wiąże się to z koniecznością posiadania pompy podnoszącej ciśnienie. 
Oczywiście, że można to zrobić w sposób który opisałeś. Ale tu wracamy do kosztów instalacji.

----------


## Hytryulik

Teoria opanowana proponuję sprawdzić te rewelacje w praktyce.

----------


## qbek17

W praktyce mam zmiękczacz bo nie było potrzeby usuwania żelaza. Pewnie nie uznasz tego za "wiedzę praktyczną" ale znam sporo zadowolonych użytkowników filtrów na CR, którzy chwalą sobie takie systemy.

----------


## Hytryulik

Bo nie mieli żelaza w wodzie a ja osobiście przed urządzeniami na Crystal Right chyba w ośmmiu przypadkach montowałem tak przez ciebie krytykowane odżelaziacze na naturalnym złożu tylko kupowałem je w Ekomech z Ząbek. Niestety przy zażelazionej wodzie zapyczhały się po dwuch miesiącach czasu i nie regenerowały się.

----------


## qbek17

1. Owszem, mieli żelazo - widziałem badania wody  :smile:  
2. Powiedz mi, gdzie ja krytykuję odżelaziacze? - uważam, że są dobre jeśli chcemy usunąć żelazo, mamy odpowiedni przepływ i pompę oraz będą regularnie płukane/regenerowane. 
3.Co to jest złoże naturalne? - jeśli masz na myśli zwykły żwir to przy dużej wartości żelaza będzie za słaby.
4. Jeśli montujesz odżelaziacz, to wyjaśnij mi proszę, po co dajesz dalej złoże CR? Nie wystarczyłby zwykły zmiękczacz? CR kosztuje tyle ile kosztuje właśnie dlatego, że usuwa to wszystko.

----------


## Hytryulik

:Lol:   :Lol:  A świstak zawija sreberko.
Mówimy o wodzie do picia z jak najmniejszą ilością chemii nawet żwir filtracyjny ma tą zaletę że usuwa zelazo a nie zamienia jednego w drugie.

----------


## qbek17

Możemy tak długo dyskutować o wyższości jednego nad drugim... i każdy pozostanie przy swoim  :cool: 

Każde złoże ma jakieś zalety i jakieś wady. Ogólnie uważam, że należy dobierać system do konkretnych parametrów wody, a nie w ciemno stosować ten sam zestaw w każdym przypadku.  :smile:

----------


## szczukot

> jeśli masz czas na jeżdżenie do sanepidu to lepiej u nich. 
> większość firm zrobi to za ciebie też w sanepidzie, i sobie policzą dodatkowo


Jaki jest przyblizony koszt takiego badania ? Osobno za chemie i osobno za bakterie.

Fantom

----------


## qbek17

podstawowa analiza wody do spożycia (bez potwierdzeń): 350 zł

analiza bakteriologiczna wody (bez potwierdzeń): 160 zł

http://psse-starachowice.pl/index.ph...d=53&Itemid=41

----------


## arc-en-ciel

Pomóżcie, bo już wychodzę z siebie, wgryzam się w temat od kilku dni i nigdzie nie trafiłem na informację, jaki cykl powinien być ustawiony na odżelaziaczu.
Najpierw zestaw:
Studnia wiercona + pompa głębinowa EVJ 2,5-60-0,75 
Zbiornik hydroforowy 300l bez przepony prod. WIMEST
Odżelaziacz-odmanganiacz KLARSAN 13x54 z głowicą CLACK CI
ilość złoża: 69l
Złoże: klarsanit-defeman
zmiękczacz z zasobnikiem na sól (pastylki) również z głowicą CLACK CI
przed zbiornikiem zamontowany napowietrzacz (wygląda jak dysza venturiego)
Przed zbiornikiem filtr PP 20 mikronów
Za zbiornikiem, ale przed odżelaziaczem, filtr PP 5 mikronów
Żelazo: 0,717 mg/l
Twardość: 240 mg/l CaCO3

Mam następujące pytania:
1.	Jaki cykl powinien być ustawiony na odżelaziaczu? 
2.	Co ile powinno być przeprowadzone płukanie odżelaziacza?
3.	Ile wody potrzeba na płukanie (bo wydaje mi się, że niesamowite ilości)?
4.	Gdzie dokładnie powinien być zamontowany napowietrzacz, bo biegam co kilka dni i upuszczam powietrza ze zbiornika jak z parowozu?
5.	Zbiornik ustawiony jest na zakres 2-3,5bar i woda do wanny leci z taką prędkością, że pewnie sam szybciej nabrałbym do wiaderka ze studni i przyniósł do domu. Czy zwiększenie ciśnienia na łączniku ciśnieniowym do zakresu np. 3 – 4,5 bar coś da?
6.	Czy filtry mechaniczne różnią się czymś między sobą, czy istotnym jest jedynie wkład? Chodzi mi o przepływ wody.

----------


## free_shop

> Pomóżcie, bo już wychodzę z siebie, wgryzam się w temat od kilku dni i nigdzie nie trafiłem na informację, jaki cykl powinien być ustawiony na odżelaziaczu.
> Najpierw zestaw:
> Studnia wiercona + pompa głębinowa EVJ 2,5-60-0,75 
> Zbiornik hydroforowy 300l bez przepony prod. WIMEST
> Odżelaziacz-odmanganiacz KLARSAN 13x54 z głowicą CLACK CI
> ilość złoża: 69l
> Złoże: klarsanit-defeman
> zmiękczacz z zasobnikiem na sól (pastylki) również z głowicą CLACK CI
> przed zbiornikiem zamontowany napowietrzacz (wygląda jak dysza venturiego)
> ...


Ale kicha!
Sam nie wiem od czego zacząć.
Napisz na priva, jakie masz nastawy w głowicy odżelaziacza. Jeżeli nie masz instrukcji, to możesz ją zassać chociażby ze strony:
http://www.alamowaterpoland.com/ftp/...tora_318.2.pdf
Kto Ci dobierał odżelaziacz? Według mnie Twoja pompa nie jest w stanie go wypłukać (oczywiście potrzebne są: charakterystyka pompy, głębokość studni itp.)
ad 2. To zależy od zużycia wody, 4-7 dni powinno wystarczyć.
ad  4. Napowietrzacz powinien byc zamontowany przed zbiornikiem hydroforowym. Na zbiorniku musi być zainstalowany odpowietrznik automatyczny (taki do kaloryferów)
ad 6. Wywal wkłady z filtrów i zobacz, czy wanna się szybciej napełnia (fitr 20 mikronów przed zbiornikiem hydroforowym jest bez sensu, 5 mikronów dałbym ewentualnie za zmiękczczem).

----------


## arc-en-ciel

Bardzo dziękuję za szybką odpowiedź.
Zacznę od tego, że studnie mam wierconą. Źródło wody jest na 9m i 15m (krzyżówka 2 żył)
Studnia niestety nie jest zbytnio wydajna, lustro jest na 5m, pompa wisi na ok. 14m, rura fi110.
Czekam więc na studniarza, żeby przerobił ją na studnię z kręgów, gdyż tak mała ilość wody w rurce powoduje, że studnia momentalnie się opróżnia i zaczyna zasysać taki żółty mułek, więc dlatego zamontowany jest ten filtr 20 mikronów. Doszło już do tego, że wymieniam filtr co tydzień, dlatego też decyzja o zmianie studni z wierconej na kopaną (2-3 kręgi fi120cm z wodą, czyli utworzy się odpowiedni bufor wody)
Wydajność pompy to chyba ok. 40l/min
Nastawy na odżelaziaczu: backwash 3, rinse 1, backwash 3, rinse 1
W którym miejscu powinien być zamontowany ten odpowietrznik na zbiorniku?
Na zbiorniku u góry mam zamontowany wentylek samochodowy, czy to zamiast tego wentyla ma być ten odpowietrznik zamontowany?
Wiem, że z pewnością usunie on całkowicie powietrze. Takie coś już testowałem, usunąłem powietrze i łącznik ciśnieniowy zaczął szaleć, co sekundę się włączał i wyłączał, jak skaczący zając. 
Jeżeli dam 5 mikronów za zmiękczaczem, to czy wspomniany mułek ze studni nie zabije mojego odżelaziacza?
Nie pisze na priv, bo może te informacje będą komuś jeszcze potrzebne. 
Masz jeszcze kolejny problem, dlatego też pytałem ile wody zużywa odżelaziacz na płukanie. Doczytałem w instrukcji mojej oczyszczalni biologicznej, że nie należy wykonywać dużych zrzutów wody, gdyż wypłucze się bakterie. Mam w pobliżu jeszcze studnię chłonną, więc mogę małym kosztem przepiąć odżelaziacz do tejże studni, jednakże oznacza to znowu remont. Dlatego też pytałem o ilość wody do płukania. 
Czemu pytasz kto mi dobierał odżelaziacz? Jest za mały / za duży / nieodpowiedni?

----------


## qbek17

Na pytanie kto dobierał odpowiedź masz w nazwie filtra - KLARSAN  :wink:  Ogólnie wydaje mi się, że lekko przesadzili z wielkością filtra w stosunku do poziomu zanieczyszczeń.

Filtr wstępny (20 mikronów) powinien być przed filtrem, ale jeśli masz dużo zanieczyszczeń mechanicznych to może być większy, albo często wymieniany. Ciśnienie w hydroforze możesz dać większe - zawsze są straty przy filtracji. Odpowietrzenie nie powinno być na samym szczycie hydrofora tylko odpowiednio niżej. Ilość wody na płukanie można policzyć dość łatwo - musisz tylko sprawdzić jaki masz restryktor (zazwyczaj na szarym kolanku gdzie podłączasz odpływ ścieków jest markerem jakaś cyfra). Płukanie odżelaziacza powinno się odbywać dosyć często, ale przy tak niskim poziomie żelaza te 4 dni to chyba będą OK.

----------


## arc-en-ciel

zgadza się, dobierał Klarsan, jednakże nie podałem tu nazwy, gdyż nie chcę robić im ani reklamy ani antyreklamy. Zastanawiam się, gdzie i w jaki sposób umieścić ten odpowietrznik. Restryktor (szary) na zmiękczaczu to 1.3, natomiast na odżelaziaczu jest wyjście pionowe, bez żadnego kolanka i bez żadnego napisu. Może mógłbyś mi podpowiedzieć, gdzie i jakie kolanko powinienem zakupić? Szczerze mówiąc, to podczas płukania woda leci z zawrotną prędkością i dosłownie chwilę później nie ma już wody w zbiorniku hydroforowym. A co do programu głowicy, czy wystarczy 3/1, 3/1? Średnio oceniam, że na płukanie odżelaziacz zużywa ponad 1000l, czy to jest możliwe?

----------


## qbek17

Jeśli zamiast kolanka masz pionowe przyłącze to znaczy że masz płukanie minimum 40 l/min (maksymalnie to 102 l/min). W środku jest gumowy restryktor na którym jest cyfra z wartością przepływu. Nie musisz już mieć kolanka (ono jest dla mniejszych przepływów).
Co do ilości wody to masz w sumie 8 minut płukania. Myślę że masz tam restryktor ok 95 l/min, więc zużycie wody to 8x95=760 litrów. Jeśli masz za słabą pompę to można to ustawić w programowaniu tak żeby były przerwy po każdym cyklu, w których pompa napełni hydrofor.

----------


## free_shop

Zbiorniki hydroforowe Wimest na samej górze mają wentyl. Nie będzie Ci do niczego potrzebny i możesz go wywalić. Z boku są dwa gwinty 1/2" do podłączenia cieczowskazu.
Cieciowskaz wywalasz, dolny króciec zaślepiasz, na górny nakręcasz kolanko z odpowietrznikiem automatycznym 1/2". Powinno działać.
Filtr jest stanowczo za duży (albo pompa za mała). Twoja daje max. 42 l/min, przy wolnym wypływie. W Twoim przypadku: 14m (głębokość zamontowania pompy) + 15m (potrzebne do wypłukania filtra) = ok. 3bary. Nie mam charakterystyki, ale przy takim ciśnieniu może dawać ok. 20-25 l/min.
Płukania za krótkie!

----------


## Hytryulik

> Bardzo dziękuję za szybką odpowiedź.
> Zacznę od tego, że studnie mam wierconą. Źródło wody jest na 9m i 15m (krzyżówka 2 żył)
> Studnia niestety nie jest zbytnio wydajna, lustro jest na 5m, pompa wisi na ok. 14m, rura fi110.
> Czekam więc na studniarza, żeby przerobił ją na studnię z kręgów, gdyż tak mała ilość wody w rurce powoduje, że studnia momentalnie się opróżnia i zaczyna zasysać taki żółty mułek, więc dlatego zamontowany jest ten filtr 20 mikronów. Doszło już do tego, że wymieniam filtr co tydzień, dlatego też decyzja o zmianie studni z wierconej na kopaną (2-3 kręgi fi120cm z wodą, czyli utworzy się odpowiedni bufor wody)
> ?


Mam pytanie czy po wykonaniu studni „rozpompowaliście” ją tj. czy włączyliście pompę Abt przez około 3 dni pompowała non stop celem ukształtowania źrodła?

----------


## MikiZkostaryki

Witam wszystkich Uzdatniajacych  :big grin: 
Mam nastepujace wyniki badania wody 
Fe          - 0,791 mg/l
Mangan- 0,171 mg/l 
twardosc - 14 stopni niemieckich 
Zapach/smak - nieakceptowalny (gnilny) - dla mnie troche siarkowodorem jedzie ale moge sie mylic  
pH - 7,5
Azotyny - ponizej oznaczonosci
azotany 0,11 mg/l
zadnych bakterii ani innych zyjatek nie stwierdzono  :big grin: 
Ujecie o gl. 18 m z tego od gory patrzac : 10 metrow gliny twardej jak beton (studniarze kleli w zywy kamien  :big grin: ) i potem 8 m. pokladu wodnego .Studnia uzywana dla koni  i do sanitariatu jak na razie  ale systematycznie pompowana po kilka godz na dobe .
I teraz pytanie do madrzejszych ode mnie ... jak toto uzdatnic...zdaje sobie sprawe ze nie ma tragedii ani z zelazem/manganem , twardosc wiadomo ...ten zapach mnie nieco meczy aczkolwiek dosc szybko znika w otwartym naczyniu typu wiadro,beczka itp . 
Mam na razie filtr wstepny BB 20 cali , 20 mikronow ...nie widac aby sie zbytnio zanieczyszczal .Planuje zbiornik 200-300 l ocynk bezworkowy i teraz.... najchetniej dalej zalozylbym cos opartego na CR ... brak mi miejsca ( i srodkow platniczych  :big grin: ) troche na osobny odzelaziacz i zmiekczacz bo bojler od solarow zajal wiecej miejsca jak planowalem   :big grin: 
Z tego co wyczytalem  CR poradzi sobie z zelazem i twardoscia ale.... nie chce raczej zmiekczac calkowicie a bypas pusci mi troche zelaza z manganem ... nie potrafie powiedziec o ilosci zuzywanej wody ale w domu sa dwie lazienki i na razie 2 osoby , docelowo do 6 ....
Calosc hydrauliki konczy sie oczyszczalnia biologiczna wiec zaden nadmanganian potasu do plukania nie wchodzi w gre a solanka ...no wlasnie tu nie jestem pewien , podobno nie szkodzi bakteriom ale...nie lubie slowa "podobno"   :big grin: 
Licze na Wasza pomoc i porade bo tyle juz przeczytalem forow o uzdatnianiu ze calkowicie zglupialem   :big grin: 
Pozdrawiam 

Miki

----------


## qbek17

Solanka po regeneracji jest już tak rozcieńczona i "zużyta" do regeneracji złoża, że nie powinna wpływać na całość oczyszczalni. U mnie tak jest od ponad 2 lat i nie ma problemu. 
Jednak jeśli chcesz mieć na wyjściu wodę tylko częściowo zmiękczoną to jednostopniowo na CR da się to zrobić stosując częściowy bypass z wkładem odżelaziającym (jeśli chcesz mogę ci podesłać schemat na maila). Ale wydaje mi się, że użycie zaworu mieszającego nie będzie sprawiało problemu przy tak małej ilości żelaza i manganu.
Na zapach przydałby się filtr z węglem, ale jak nie masz miejsca....

----------


## free_shop

Ja bym zrezygnował ze zmiękczacza i CR'a. Tak, czy inaczej, wprowadza się do oczyszczalni kilka (3 do 5, tak z dużego palca) kilogramów soli na miesiąc. Jeżeli bakterie to wytrzymają, to idzie to w glebę :smile: . Twardość jest do przyjęcia (nie wiem jakie wymagania mają konie), kamień kotłowy będzi Ci się odkładał, ale ne będzie zbyt uciążliwy. Zawsze możesz później dostawić zmiękczacz.
Co do zapachu (gnilny), jaka jest "utlenialność"?
Na podstawie Twoich wyników, zaproponowałbym:
- apirator (napowietrzacz)
- zbiornik hydroforowy  bezprzeponowy 300 l
- odżelaziacz (np. ze złożem Birm)
Ale nie daję gwarancji bez wyników utlenialności  i barwy.

----------


## MikiZkostaryki

Dziekuje za zainteresowanie moja woda ....
Co do utlenialnosci to nie mam oznaczonej (najwyrazniej nie byla badana), barwa  - 15 ,metnosc NTU 5.6 i amoniak 0,172 .Widze  tez ze wkradl sie blad w ilosci zelaza , jest go 0,691ale to chyba drobiazg raczej .Poczatkowo myslalem wlasnie o aspiratorze i jakims prostym odzelaziaczu .Mysle ze napowietrzanie mogloby usunac sporo zapachu z wody ale.... moge sie mylic  :smile: , kamien kotlowy mialem cale zycie w miescie w ilosciach dosc znacznych wiec nie chcialbym powtórki z rozrywki  :big grin:  ,ale moze tu tez sie myle i nie bedzie tak zle .... 
Przy gotowaniu wody w garneczku osad sie wytraca na sciankach wiec lekko mnie to drazni , muszla po polrocznym splukiwaniu surowa woda ze studni nie ma zadnych zaciekow czy rdzawych sladow ....ale wiadro  (platikowe jasne )  jest rudawe ....

----------


## Hytryulik

Jeżeli masz silny zapach w wodzie nie ma lepszej metody na usunięcie jak napowietrzenie aspiratorem, przepuszczenie przez zbiornik 300l ocynk a później odfiltrowanie na tradycyjnym odżelaziaczu najlepiej ze złożem dolomitowym w celu neutralizacji „siary” z wody. Birm przy dużych zawartościach siarkowodorów  potrafi emitować mangan.

----------


## qbek17

W sumie przy tak małym poziomie żelaza to i sam zmiękczacz by wystarczył... Nie byłoby to "idealne" rozwiązanie, ale na pewno tańsze.

----------


## free_shop

> Jeżeli masz silny zapach w wodzie nie ma lepszej metody na usunięcie jak napowietrzenie aspiratorem, przepuszczenie przez zbiornik 300l ocynk a później odfiltrowanie na tradycyjnym odżelaziaczu najlepiej ze złożem dolomitowym w celu neutralizacji „siary” z wody. Birm przy dużych zawartościach siarkowodorów  potrafi emitować mangan.


Po pierwsze primo.
Cukry, sole , OK. (może być liczba mnoga).
Ale siarkowodór to raczej liczba pojedyńcza?
Humus ( z wcześniejszych wypowiedzi) jest tylko organiczny (nie ma innego!). To tak jak masło śmietankowe. A z czego drzewiej robiło się masło?
Zapach gnilny nie oznacza, że jest siarkowodór w wodzie.(mogą to być związki humusowe, napowietrzanie może nic nie dać).
Po drugie pimo:
Złoża dolomitowe używałbym z rozwagą. Przy twardych wodach chyba się nie nadają.
Jeżeli chodzi o "neutralizację siary", to też mam wątpliwości. Większość siarkowodoru jest usuwana mechanicznie (po prostu, przy zastosowaniu aspiratora, wypychana przez powietrze). Jeżeli tworzy się kwas siarkowy, to są to niewielkie ilości (oczywiście zależy to od składu wody), które nie wpływają na pH. Woda studzienna z reguły ma pewną pojemność buforową (np. zawiera wodorowęglany) i złoża dolomitowe nie mają sensu. Wystarczy (a nawet jest lepszy) zwykły odżelaziacz.
Reasumując, tak jak napisał qbek17: zmiękczacz byłby chyba najlepszym rozwiązaniem.
Zmiękczyć wodę o połowę (z 14 stopni do np. 7). Żelazo i mangan też zejdą o połowę. Ale ścieki ze zmiękczacza wyrzucałbym jak najdalej od studni :smile:

----------


## MikiZkostaryki

No dobrze...klaruja mi sie dwie opcje ..albo aspirator+zbiornik 300 l (pozbede sie smrodku z wody ) + odzelaziacz a w przyszlosci jakis zmiekczacz , lub sam zmiekczacz ale za to chyba bez aspiratora bo tak na chlopski rozum wytracone zelazo zacznie zapychac mi sam zmiekczacz (chyba ze jakis filtr 5-10 mikronow przed zmiekczaczem ale nie wiem z kolei czy zarobie na wklady   :big grin: )  ... czyli miekka woda ale w duzym prawdopodobienstwem pozostania w niej smrodku .
cos na CR jeszcze do konca nie wylecialo mi z glowy ale zapach nadal  moze zostac   wiec jestem w kropce .

I jeszcze jedno ...jak pisalem wczesniej zapach dosc szybko sie ulatnia z otwartych naczyn wiec czy po napowietrzeniu nie bedzie tak samo  tylko lepiej ? (moge sie mylic)

----------


## mim

Potrzebuję filtra mechanicznego do wody, żeby zatrzymywał piasek. Gdzie to można kupić i ile kosztuje ? Mieszkam pod Warszawą.

Pozdrawiam,
mim

----------


## qbek17

W każdej firmie wodziarskiej, w markecie budowlanym (np. Leroy Merlin), na allegro czy w sklepach internetowych. Jeśli chcesz żeby ktoś ci to zamontował to polecam pierwszą opcję. Ceny bez montażu powinny się zmieścić w 100 zł.

----------


## Hytryulik

> Po pierwsze primo.
> Cukry, sole , OK. (może być liczba mnoga).
> Ale siarkowodór to raczej liczba pojedyńcza?
> Humus ( z wcześniejszych wypowiedzi) jest tylko organiczny (nie ma innego!). To tak jak masło śmietankowe. A z czego drzewiej robiło się masło?
> Zapach gnilny nie oznacza, że jest siarkowodór w wodzie.(mogą to być związki humusowe, napowietrzanie może nic nie dać).
> Po drugie pimo:
> Złoża dolomitowe używałbym z rozwagą. Przy twardych wodach chyba się nie nadają.
> Jeżeli chodzi o "neutralizację siary", to też mam wątpliwości. Większość siarkowodoru jest usuwana mechanicznie (po prostu, przy zastosowaniu aspiratora, wypychana przez powietrze). Jeżeli tworzy się kwas siarkowy, to są to niewielkie ilości (oczywiście zależy to od składu wody), które nie wpływają na pH. Woda studzienna z reguły ma pewną pojemność buforową (np. zawiera wodorowęglany) i złoża dolomitowe nie mają sensu. Wystarczy (a nawet jest lepszy) zwykły odżelaziacz.
> Reasumując, tak jak napisał qbek17: zmiękczacz byłby chyba najlepszym rozwiązaniem.
> Zmiękczyć wodę o połowę (z 14 stopni do np. 7). Żelazo i mangan też zejdą o połowę. Ale ścieki ze zmiękczacza wyrzucałbym jak najdalej od studni


Może poliglotą nie jestem lecz to co proponuje jest uczciwe i sprawdzone wieloletnią praktyką a nie wyssaną z palca teorią. Forum jest miejscem gdzie się doradza i pomaga a nie patrzy jak się z kogoś pośmiać. Człowiek który doradza odprowadzanie ścieków za zmiękczacza do ziemi jest .....

----------


## qbek17

> Forum jest miejscem gdzie się doradza i pomaga a nie patrzy jak się z kogoś pośmiać.


Na forum także poprawia się i wyjaśnia błędy i nieporozumienia - nie tylko związane z tematem dyskusji  :smile:

----------


## Barti4

Witajcie!

Po badaniu wody okazało się, że jej skład jest nastepujący:

żelazo - 16mg Fe/l - (norma 0,2mg/l)
mangan - 2mg Mn/l - (norma 0,05mg/l)
pH - 7
twarodość - 33F
amoniak - 0,5mg NF4/l
azotany - nie wykryto


Zamontowałem sobie odżelaziacz ze złożem BIRM 10X54.
Pompa głebinowa Sumoto 1,1 (daje chyba do 40l/min) na ok 15 metrach. Lustro wody jest na głębokości 7-9 metrów. w rurze 160mm w odległości około 25m od zbiornika hydroforowego potem zwężka, hydrofor i oczywiście odżelaziacz. Niestety.... nie dawał rady. Tzn, chodził, odżelaział, płukał.... ale jak szajs płynął tak i płynie....

No więc zakupiłem sobie większy hydrofor (ze 150l na 300) i podłączyłem drugi odżelaziacz ze złożem ok 150l - także birm. Żelazne ustrojstwo z ręcznymi dźwigniami do sterowania. No i wszystko ładnie pięknie..... duży odżelaziacz płucze co ok 2 tygodnie i co 2 tygodnie, mniejszy odżelaziacz automat, doczyszcza to co pierwszy nie wyczyścił, ale....
Niestety specjaliści od odżelaziania doradzili mi, żebym zamontował mniejsza zwężkę. Tzn, stara zaczęła przeciekać i dostałem inną z końcami po 1/2 cala, zamiast jak wcześniej 3/4 cala. Od tego momentu juz wogóle sie prawie woda nie napowietrza. Wezwani spece (juz z innej firmy) kazali podłaczyć wlew do hydroforu od góry, za pomocą dyszy rozbryzgowej. Noooo zaczeło działać, tyle że muszę pompować poduszke w hydroforze do około 2 tygodnie. Jak tylko poduszka sie skończy to odżelaziacz przestaje odżelaziać.... i tak w kółko. No nic.... wściekam się i co  2 tyg spuszczam całą wodę ze zbiornika, pompuję zbiornik na 1,5atm i zalewam wodą.

Mam przeto pytanie.... czy ta zwężka nie powinna być większa, lub w jakiś sposób mocniejsza? Działa u mnie niecały rok i przecieka zaworem ssącym powietrze. Jest czarna plastikowa. Zamontowana na grubiej rurze 1 i 1/2 cala ze studni do zbiornika. W sieci widziałem takie dysze mosiężne.... może taka? Może większa? Acha.... ustawiłem prace pompy w przedziale 1,5atm do 3,5atm, ponieważ zauważyłem (a w zasadzie słyszę), że dysza zasysa powietrze jedynie do 2,2 atm... potem plastikowy koreczek się zamyka i koniec zasysu powietrza.

Pomóżcie, bo już mnie szlag trafia z tym pompowaniem ciągłym... W lecie jeszcze, ale zimą, to jest kłopotliwe mocno :) Teraz, kiedy dodatkowo podlewam ogródek to już wogóle po 2 wieczorach podlewania poduszka znika.
Acha... tak się zastanawiałem.... czy tego małego odżelaziacza z głowica fleck 5600 nie przerpbić na zmiekczacz. Co sadzicie?

Bartek

----------


## qbek17

Przy takim stężeniu żelaza i manganu powinieneś mieć tlenu ok 3 mg/l - do tego trzeba porządnie napowietrzyć wodę. Czyli przydałaby się porządna zwężka. Ale z tego co zajrzałem w kartę katalogową to taki napowietrzacz 1" jest do pompy o wydajności powyżej 3,5 m3/h (piszesz, że twoja ma 2,4 m3/h). 
Pomysł z napowietrzaniem wody już w hydroforze nie jest do końca trafiony - kończy się, właśnie tak jak piszesz, ręcznym pompowaniem poduszki.
Poza tym płukanie filtrów co dwa tygodnie przy tak wysokich stężeniach Fe/Mn to chyba za mało. 
Co do przerabiania na zmiękczacz - pewnie wodzie nie zaszkodzi, tylko pytanie czy na jednym stopniu zejdzie całe żelazo?

----------


## free_shop

> .... wściekam się i co 2 tyg spuszczam całą wodę ze zbiornika, pompuję zbiornik na 1,5atm i zalewam wodą.


Jest prostsza metoda:
- spuszczasz wodę ze zbiornika hydroforowego (może być do połowy, może być całkiem)
- załączasz pompę
I to wszystko! Nie trzeba pompować zbiornika powietrzem.
Ta metoda zadziała jeżeli masz odpowietrznik automatyczny. Na początku może "szaleć" wyłącznik ciśnieniowy, trzeba go przytrzymać (np. śrubokrętem).

Co do zwężki, to nie wiem dlaczego ją wymieniali na mniejszą, jeżeli stara działała?
Z drugiej strony, mniejsza powinna lepiej zasysać :Confused: . Gdzieś jest błąd. Może jakieś zdjęcie? Opisany przez Ciebie układ powinien działać.

Co do zmiękczacza, to by się przydał (twardość dość wysoka). Najpierw spróbowałbym odłączyć drugi odżelaziacz i zobaczyłbym, czy schodzi żelazo.

----------


## Hytryulik

> Witajcie!
> 
> Po badaniu wody okazało się, że jej skład jest nastepujący:
> 
> żelazo - 16mg Fe/l - (norma 0,2mg/l)
> mangan - 2mg Mn/l - (norma 0,05mg/l)
> pH - 7
> twarodość - 33F
> amoniak - 0,5mg NF4/l
> ...


Podłączenie zbiornika z góry to przy takim zażelazionej wodzie to najlepszy pomysł. Jeżeli brakuje ci powietrza to musisz mieć: słabą pompę , brak obejścia na aspiratorze , problem ze szczelnością lub aspirator do wymiany. Szczerze nie spotkałem się z ½” aspiratorem najprawdopodobniej on jest problemem. Proponuję stosować ¾” aspirator gdyż on ma najlepszą sprawność.

----------


## Jastrząb

> Jeżeli brakuje ci powietrza to musisz mieć: słabą pompę , brak obejścia na aspiratorze , problem ze szczelnością lub aspirator do wymiany. Szczerze nie spotkałem się z ½” aspiratorem najprawdopodobniej on jest problemem. Proponuję stosować ¾” aspirator gdyż on ma najlepszą sprawność.


Jesli napowietrzenie nie dziala, tzn. ze pompa nie jest w stanie wytworzyc potrzebnej roznicy cisnienia przed i za zwezka. Za czym przemawia dodatkowo fakt, ze bangla to tylko przy niskim cisnieniu 2.2 atm. Widac, przy wyzszych cisnieniach pompa juz nie daje rady. *I tu masz panie Hydraulik racje.*

*Ale nie masz zas racji z "brakiem obejscia na aspiratorze".*
Jesli jest brak obejscia na aspiratorze, tzn, ze cala woda idzie przez aspirator, czyli jest (przy danej pompie i cisnieniach pracy), najwieksza roznica cisnienia przed i za zwezka, ergo, najwieksze mozliwe napowietrzenie ma miejsce. Jesli by bylo obejscie, to wtedy czesc wody *mogla by* isc z pominieciem zwezki, czyli napowietrzenie *moglo by byc* wtedy mniejsze.  Proponuje sie kiedys pobawic takim objeciem aspiratora, i w czasie poczatkowej fazie  pompowania, (gdy zachodzi napowietrzanie), gwaltowanie otworzyc takie obejcie - zasysanie powietrza raptem sie skonczy  :Smile:  Mowaic krotko, objecie sluzy do zmiejszania napowietrzania nie zwiekszania  :Smile: 

Ja bym do przyczyn dorzucil jeszcze jedna mozliwosc. Przy takim poziomie zelaza zwezka sie zasyfila najzwyklej. 

Po za kombinowanie ze zwezkami, proponowalbym, rozwaznie mocniejszej pompy.

marcin

----------


## qbek17

> Po za kombinowanie ze zwezkami, proponowalbym, rozwaznie mocniejszej pompy.


Kombinowanie ze zwężkami jest tańsze niż kombinowanie z mocniejszą pompą  :wink:  Aczkolwiek jedno nie wyklucza drugiego.

----------


## free_shop

> Podłączenie zbiornika z góry to przy takim zażelazionej wodzie to najlepszy pomysł.


Tak, to dobry pomysł, ale... większy wpływ na utlenianie żelaza ma czas kontaktu, a nie wymieszanie wody z powietrzem. Po aspiratorze przepływ jest na tyle turbulentny, że praktycznie różnica nie jest duża.



> Szczerze nie spotkałem się z ½” aspiratorem


Mamy Unię i wszystko można przewieźć w bagażniku. W Polsce i owszem, niespotykany, ale można to kupić np. we Włoszech (patrz firma "Maccej").



> Ale nie masz zaś racji z "brakiem obejścia na aspiratorze"


Tu się zgadzam. Obejście nie ma tu nic do rzeczy.

----------


## Jastrząb

> Kombinowanie ze zwężkami jest tańsze niż kombinowanie z mocniejszą pompą  Aczkolwiek jedno nie wyklucza drugiego.


Pewnie i tansze. Ale facet ma filtr ze 150litrami birmu!!
Pracuje na stosunkowo niskich cisnieniach, a pompa ma  *deklarowana* wydajnosc 40l/min.
Jak przydlawi jeszcze przeplyw aspiratorem 1/2", to za diabla tego filtra nie wyplucze, no chyba ze na czas plukania, pusci wode by-passem wokol aspiratora, bo przy duzych przeplywach w czasie plukania i tak woda z tlenem pewnie nie zdazy przereagowac. 

A nawet abstrahujac od aspiratora, czy 40l/min, to nie jest za malo do plukania tak duzego filtra?? Ja przy greensandzie 13x54 (65l zloza czyli polowa), mam przeplyw w czasie plukania 35l/min, ktory z checia bym podniosl, bo po pol roku filtr wzial zarosl i przestal usuwac Mangan, choc sobie swietnie radzil z zelazem. Dopiero "trawienie" chlorem przywrocilo go do zycia. A Birmu chlorem nie potraktuje  ::-(: 

marcin,

----------


## qbek17

Birm jest dużo lżejszy od greensandu. Nie wiem jaką powierzchnię ma zbiornik, ale rzeczywiście jeśli nie puści całej wydajności pompy do płukania to może być krucho z płukaniem.

----------


## Jastrząb

A swoja droga, czy ktos z Was sie spotkal z takim problemem??

Greensand, plukany co tydzien, 35l/m, czyli okolo 2,1m/h. Brak napowietrzenia (ale wlasnie instaluje)
Goly greensand, bez zalecanej warswy antracytu na gorze.
Woda surowa Fe 3,5mg, Mn okolo 1mg. 
Pobor wody stosunkowo wolny, bo prysznic (wanny jeszcze nie odpalilismy), wc, kuchania, pralka. 1 osoba, 2 w weekendy. 
Po 5 miesiacach od uruchomienia, Fe po filtrze 0.2mg, Mn 0,05, czyli norma.
po 8 miesiacach od uruchomienia, Fe po filtrze 0,07, Mn 0,5mg, czyli mangan praktycznie nie ruszany przez filtr.

Sasiad, taka sama sytuacja, tylko ze surowa woda o klase lepsza. Fe raptem 0,6mg, Mn 0.3mg.
Po 9 miesiach Fe po filtrze 0, ale Mangan prawie nie ruszony bo okolo 0,25mg.
Greensand sasiada plukany co 4dni, nie wiem z jakim przeplywem plukany. Woda po napowietrzeniu.

Zgodnie z zaleceniem, wlalem w greensanda 2 szklanki podchlorynu i potrzymalem przez noc. Woda wrocila do normy - Fe 0,05, Mn 0,02.
O co chodzi??
Skoro u sasiad jest to samo, to nie jest to jakis odosobniony przypadek. Wedlug tego co wyczytalem, jest zbyt wysoka strefa odzelaziania. Zelazo powinno byc usuniete w pierwszej kolejnosci na gorze filtra. Jesli zelazo dochodzi do dna, to obrasta zloze katalityczne warstwa tlenkow zelaza, i filtr przestaje usuwac Mn. Chlor rzeczone tlenki Fe i usunal.

Jakas rada na to zeby nie trzeba bylo Greensanda co pol roku chlorowac??
W jakiejs karcie katalogowej zloza, wynalazem, ze greensand przy plukaniu okresowym, moze byc stosowany, jesli w wodzie jest *tylko* mangan. 
Jesli w wodzie jest Mangan i wiecej niz troszke zelaza powinna byc stosowana metoda ciagla (czyli ciagle dozowanie utleniacza do wody surowej, KnMn04 lub Cl), i tylko okresowe plukanie.
Co Wasze doswiadczenia mowia na ten temat.
Ja sie obecnie sklaniam ku wesji, zeby przed greensandem postawic filtr do usuniecia zelaza, a greensand zostawic na Mn tylko, czyli filtracje 2 stopniowa.

Ale jesli jest to standardowe zachowanie greensandu (bo to samo u sasiada), nawet przy malych zanieczyszczeniach (sasiad Fe=0,6, Mn=0,3), to wszyscy ktorzy wciskaja 1 stopniowa filtracje na 75cm zloza, sa, jakby to powiedzial Hydraulik nieuczciwi i chodzi im o KASE, bo to nie ma prawa dzialac w dluzszej perspektywie.

Komentarze mile widziane.

marcin

----------


## gagu

Witam




> *wigo napisał:*
> 
> wszystkie te odżelaziacze są kompaktowe działają na zasadzie dosypywania chemii w postaci nadmanganianu potasu do wody.
> Na początku nie znając tematu też chciałem je kupić i zastosować u siebie.
> Ale doszedłem do wniosku, że chemii do własnej wody nie będę stosował.
> Wybrałem i kupiłem odżelaziacz oparty na złożu naturalnym. 
> I polecam tylko taki.
> 
> A poza tym żaden filtr kompaktowy nie zbije tak wysokiej ilości żelaza co niektórzy posiadają.


A możecie podpowiedzieć czemu ten nadmanganian potasu jest taki niedobry, czemu lepiej go unikać i nie stosować w domu, pytam bo też stoje przed wyborem a się nie znam. Firmy w których byłem oferują mi różne rozwiązania, np. 
1.Crystal RIGHT, + kolumna węglowa
2.TAP 1047 Tapworks i regeneracja nadmanganianem
3.Greensand i regeneracja nadmangananem
4.TAP 960 i złoże BIRM
5.TAP nsc 90 

Pozdrawiam
gdgu

----------


## Jastrząb

> A możecie podpowiedzieć czemu ten nadmanganian potasu jest taki niedobry, czemu lepiej go unikać i nie stosować w domu, pytam bo też stoje przed wyborem a się nie znam. 
> Pozdrawiam
> gdgu


Jest niedobry na takiej samej zasadzie jak zywnosc modyfikowana genetycznie - nie jest "*naturalny*", czyli z zalozenia jest niedobry. Bo tylko to co naturalne jest dobre. 
Oczywiscie zapominaja, ze ten nadmanganian jest dodawany tylko w trakcie plukania - po prawidlowym plukaniu nie ma go ani sladu w wodzie.
Biorac pod uwage co wspolczesnie zjadamy i piemy wraz z zywnoscia i napojami, to powyzsze jest po prostu nie warte uwagi.

Oczywiscie argumentem przeciw jego stosowaniu jest przydomowa czyszczalnia, bo pewnie Ci wytruje bakterie (jest utleniaczem silnym).
Drugim argumentem przeciwko sa koszty. Nadmanganian kosztuje. Jesli mozna zastosowac napowietrzanie i inne zloze, to po co sie pchac w te koszty.
Ale czasami jest taka kombinacja warunkow (zawartosc siarkowodoru, wydajnosc pompy, ilosc miejsca etc), ze zastosowanie greensandu jest po prostu uzasadnione.

marcin

----------


## kamykkamyk2

> Oczywiscie argumentem przeciw jego stosowaniu jest przydomowa czyszczalnia, bo pewnie Ci wytruje bakterie (jest utleniaczem silnym).


Tyle jeśli chodzi o nadmanganian potasu, a ja chciałem zapytać czy stosowanie zmiękczacza nie zabija bakterii w oczysczalni ekologicznej?. Bo wydaje mi się że nie, sypię tylko sól, ale wolę się upewnić.

----------


## gagu

> Jest niedobry na takiej samej zasadzie jak zywnosc modyfikowana genetycznie - nie jest "*naturalny*", czyli z zalozenia jest niedobry. Bo tylko to co naturalne jest dobre. 
> Oczywiscie zapominaja, ze ten nadmanganian jest dodawany tylko w trakcie plukania - po prawidlowym plukaniu nie ma go ani sladu w wodzie.
> Biorac pod uwage co wspolczesnie zjadamy i piemy wraz z zywnoscia i napojami, to powyzsze jest po prostu nie warte uwagi.
> 
> Oczywiscie argumentem przeciw jego stosowaniu jest przydomowa czyszczalnia, bo pewnie Ci wytruje bakterie (jest utleniaczem silnym).
> Drugim argumentem przeciwko sa koszty. Nadmanganian kosztuje. Jesli mozna zastosowac napowietrzanie i inne zloze, to po co sie pchac w te koszty.
> Ale czasami jest taka kombinacja warunkow (zawartosc siarkowodoru, wydajnosc pompy, ilosc miejsca etc), ze zastosowanie greensandu jest po prostu uzasadnione.
> 
> marcin


Witam
Czyli bardziej kwestia mody i marketingu, tan nadmanganian potasu?

Ja oczyszczalni nie mam, wszystko wale do szamba. Czy naprawde ten nadmangania taki drogi w porównaniu do soli?  No tak, sól 30 pln za 25 kg, nadmanganian to 40 pln za kg. Wiec różnica jest. A w skali miesiąca ile się tego może zużyć  przy rodzinie 4 osobowej.
Pozdrawiam
Bartek
 Czy w moim wypadku ma sens stosowanie greensandu?
Wyniki badań:
barwa: 40 mg Pt/l
odczyn: 7,3 pH
przewodność: 468
zapach: z2R zapach słaby roślinny
twardość: 210
chlorki: 28,2 mg Cl/l
siarczany: 351 mgSO4/l
amoniak: 1,19 mg NH4/l
azotyny: 0,13 mg NO2/l
azotany: 30,8 mg NO3/dm3
ChZT: 5 mg O2/l
żelazo ogólne: 2,22 mg FE/l
mangan: 0,25mg Mn/l

----------


## qbek17

> Tyle jeśli chodzi o nadmanganian potasu, a ja  chciałem zapytać czy stosowanie zmiękczacza nie zabija bakterii w  oczysczalni ekologicznej?. Bo wydaje mi się że nie, sypię tylko sól, ale  wolę się upewnić.


 O ile nie sypiesz soli tonami to nie zabije  :smile:

----------


## Jastrząb

> Witam
> Czyli bardziej kwestia mody i marketingu, tan nadmanganian potasu?
> 
> Ja oczyszczalni nie mam, wszystko wale do szamba. Czy naprawde ten nadmangania taki drogi w porównaniu do soli?  No tak, sól 30 pln za 25 kg, nadmanganian to 40 pln za kg. Wiec różnica jest. A w skali miesiąca ile się tego może zużyć  przy rodzinie 4 osobowej.
> Pozdrawiam
> Bartek


Nadmanganianiu zuzywa sie 2-4g na litr zloza. Przy sporym filtrze 13x54 wchodzi 65litrow zloza, czyli pojdzie okolo 200g na 1 plukanie (przy 3g/litr)
Czyli kg starczy Ci na 5 regeneracji. Regeneraja najczesciej co 3-4 dni instalatorzy ustawiaja. Ja to robie co tydzien, ale mam tez pierwszy stopien ktory usuwa zelazo, wiec na greensand idzie juz sam mangan (taka mam nadzieje  :wink: 

Nie jest to moda zeby go uzywac. Inne zloza maja pewne przeciwskazania do uzytwania, np:
 Birm nie moze miec chloru, siarkowodoru i siarczanow (Ty masz duuuuzo siarczanow, wiec Birm *pewnie* odpada
 jesli ktos ma siarkowodor, to zloza  plukane sa ciezkie i wymagaja poteznej pompy. Czasem ten greensand jest po prostu rozsadny, bo nie ma az takich obostrzen co do warunkow stosowania, toleruje siarkowodor, jest w miare lekki wiec go prsoto wyplukac.

marcin

----------


## qbek17

> Czasem ten greensand jest po prostu rozsadny, bo nie ma az takich obostrzen co do warunkow stosowania, toleruje siarkowodor, jest w miare lekki wiec go prsoto wyplukac.


 Greensand jest raczej ciężki - pakowany w worki 28 litrów - waży ok 40 kg (czyli gęstość ok 1,4 kg/l)  :smile:  
Ale jego zamienniki (np. MTM) są już dużo lżejsze.

----------


## airto

Witam serdecznie wszystich jako nowy forumowicz. Pozwolę sobie poprosić o poradę w kwesti doboru kompleksowego zestawu filtrów do nowego domu jednorodzinnego (zamieszkują w nim 2-3 osoby) w okolicach Legionowa. Dom ma własne ujęcie wody (studnia o glebokości 9 m) oraz szambo 10 m3. Nowy zestaw hydroforowy Omnigena MH 1300 INOX z przeponowym  zbiornikiem 100 l. Cisnienie w zbiorniku ustawione przez hydraulika na 1,8 bara. Woda z kranu leci brązowa i o silnym metalicznym zapachu. Wyniki analizy zamieszczam poniżej (normy zawartości manganu i żelaza są przekroczone 10-krotnie a amoniaku 3-krotnie). Zależy mi na rozsądnym kompromisie między ceną a jakością. Z góry serdecznie dziękuję
1. Barwa - <5,0
2. Azotany - <3,
3. Azotyny - <0,03
4. Żelazo ogólne – 2436
5. Mangan – 570
6. Amoniak – 1,24
7. pH – 7,1
8. Metnosc – 2,100
9. Przewodność elektryczna własciwa w 25°C – 897
10. Zapach - >6 Nieakceptowalny

Przeczytałem sporo postów o firmie Otago. Czy to "lek na całe zło" ?

----------


## qbek17

> Przeczytałem sporo postów o firmie Otago. Czy to "lek na całe zło" ?


Takie "coś" nie istnieje  :smile:  a już na pewno nie produkty wspomnianej firmy... ;P

----------


## airto

A będziesz tak miły i zaproponujesz jakieś rozwiązanie dla mnie ?

----------


## qbek17

Proponuję ci to samo co w innym wątku - Crystal Right  :smile: 
CR100 załatwi ci żelazo, mangan i amoniak na jednym stopniu. Będzie to tańsze w eksploatacji niż filtry wielostopniowe. Na 2-3 osoby powinien wystarczyć filtr wielkości 10x54, ale ze względu na wysoki poziom amoniaku radziłbym większy model - 13x54. Nie podałeś twardości więc nie wiem jak często wypadałaby regeneracja.

----------


## Hytryulik

> Proponuję ci to samo co w innym wątku - Crystal Right 
> CR100 załatwi ci żelazo, mangan i amoniak na jednym stopniu. Będzie to tańsze w eksploatacji niż filtry wielostopniowe. Na 2-3 osoby powinien wystarczyć filtr wielkości 10x54, ale ze względu na wysoki poziom amoniaku radziłbym większy model - 13x54. Nie podałeś twardości więc nie wiem jak często wypadałaby regeneracja.


Powiedz uczciwie – importuję  Crystal Right więc go kup bo dasz mi zarobić. Nie znając twardości wody proponujesz ten sz..... Uczciwości.

----------


## qbek17

> Powiedz uczciwie – importuję  Crystal Right więc go kup bo dasz mi zarobić. Nie znając twardości wody proponujesz ten sz..... Uczciwości.


 Osobiście nic nie importuję  :wink:  Nie daję też zarobić konkretnej firmie bo CR do Polski sprowadza co najmniej 4-5 firm.
Nie znam twardości ale widzę jakie są inne parametry (np. przewodność) i na tej podstawie zakładam że twardość jest większa niż 50 mg/l. Poza tym każda firma, która będzie to montowała powinna dobrać taki system osobiście i upewnić się (czyli np. zbadać twardość), że wymagania są spełnione - to oni dają gwarancję i oni będą się musieli z niej wywiązać.

----------


## Hytryulik

> Osobiście nic nie importuję  Nie daję też zarobić konkretnej firmie bo CR do Polski sprowadza co najmniej 4-5 firm.
> Nie znam twardości ale widzę jakie są inne parametry (np. przewodność) i na tej podstawie zakładam że twardość jest większa niż 50 mg/l. Poza tym każda firma, która będzie to montowała powinna dobrać taki system osobiście i upewnić się (czyli np. zbadać twardość), że wymagania są spełnione - to oni dają gwarancję i oni będą się musieli z niej wywiązać.


Jakoś w to nie wierzę.
No właśnie jakbyś sprzedał to bezpośrednio klientowi bez pośrednika, a później byś wysłuchał parę gorzkich słów od klienta o tym g….. to szybko byś się wycofał. 
Te „coś’ z tyj firmy na pewno będzie lepiej pracowało, ale nic na tym zarobisz.

----------


## qbek17

> Te „coś’ z tyj firmy na pewno będzie lepiej pracowało, ale nic na tym zarobisz.


 W przeciwieństwie do ciebie?

Nie musisz mi wierzyć - twój wybór  :smile:

----------


## Jastrząb

> Powiedz uczciwie – importuję  Crystal Right


Powiedz uczciwie, masz kopalnie dolomitu w ogrodku??  :big grin:   :wink: 

marcin

----------


## airto

Dzięki za odpowiedź. Crystal Right proponowałeś już poprzednio, fakt. Rozumiem, że przed zbiornikiem z tym złożem powinien być jakiś filtr grubszych zanieczyszczeń (sznurkowy czy jakiś taki?), a potem ta zwężka napowietrzająca i filtr z CR 100. Mam hydrofor przeponowy (nie do końca wiem jaka to różnica w stosunku do bezprzeponowego) ze zbiornikiem 100 l. Z tego co zrozumiałem na forach związanych z oczyszczaniem wody to może się to "kłócić" z napowietrzaniem. Wybaczcie moją nieznajomość tematu. 
I jeszcze pytanie do oponenta qbek'a - Hytrego Ulika. Jeśli nie CR to co ?.

----------


## qbek17

> No właśnie jakbyś sprzedał to bezpośrednio klientowi bez pośrednika, a  później byś wysłuchał parę gorzkich słów od klienta o tym g….. to szybko  byś się wycofał.


 Tak sobie myślę... czy nie wydało ci się nigdy dziwne, że mnóstwo innych instalatorów montuje urządzenia z CR i ich klienci nie narzekają, a twoi tak? Może problem nie leży w złożu?

----------


## qbek17

> Dzięki za odpowiedź. Crystal Right proponowałeś już poprzednio, fakt. Rozumiem, że przed zbiornikiem z tym złożem powinien być jakiś filtr grubszych zanieczyszczeń (sznurkowy czy jakiś taki?), a potem ta zwężka napowietrzająca i filtr z CR 100. Mam hydrofor przeponowy (nie do końca wiem jaka to różnica w stosunku do bezprzeponowego) ze zbiornikiem 100 l. Z tego co zrozumiałem na forach związanych z oczyszczaniem wody to może się to "kłócić" z napowietrzaniem. Wybaczcie moją nieznajomość tematu. 
> I jeszcze pytanie do oponenta qbek'a - Hytrego Ulika. Jeśli nie CR to co ?.


Do filtra z CR nie musisz dawać napowietrzania - to raz. A dwa, że przy zbiorniku przeponowym nie bardzo możesz dać napowietrzanie. Więc instalacja wygładałaby tak: hydrofor, filtr wstępny (powinien być w standardzie razem z filtrem na CR) i filtr właściwy (CR).

Jeśli nie CR to instalacja wyglądałaby np. następująco: napowietrzenie, hydrofor (nowy), filtr wstępny, filtr odżelaziający, filtr do usuwania amoniaku.
Inna opcja to złoże regenerowane chemicznie (bez napowietrzania): hydrofor, filtr wstępny, filtr odżelaziający regenerowany np.nadmanganianem potasu, filtr do usuwania amoniaku.
Jeśli chciałbyś jeszcze żeby woda była zmiękczona to dodaj do tych przykładów kolejny etap: zmiękczacz. (CR będzie zmiękczał wodę).
Im więcej filtrów tym większe koszty utrzymania (woda do płukania, chemia do regeneracji, serwisy), większe koszty zakupu i montażu i więcej miejsca pod instalację.

Nie twierdzę, że CR jest idealnym rozwiązaniem, ale uważam że jest to pomysł lepszy i tańszy niż wielostopniowe, rozbudowane systemy "tradycyjne".

----------


## airto

Znowu dziękuję za szybką i kompetentną odpowiedź. Rozwiązanie wydaje się oczywiste. Ten pierwszy proponowany zestaw ze złożem CR. Gdzie to kupić tanio ale dobrej jakości ? Jakich firm ? Montować przy pomocy znajomego hydraulika czy firmowo ?

----------


## qbek17

Radziłbym jednak pozostawić montaż profesjonalnej firmie. Nie mają wtedy możliwości odrzucenia gwarancji ze względu na nieprawidłowy montaż.

----------


## Hytryulik

> .....  
> I jeszcze pytanie do oponenta qbek'a - Hytrego Ulika. Jeśli nie CR to co ?.


Nigdy jako pierwsze urządzenie przy takim zażelazieniu nie montuj urządzeń regenerowanych chemicznie ( sól lub nadmanganian) są awaryjne.
Rób to metoda powolnych kroków.
Niestety zacząłeś przygodę z wodą od nie z tej strony. Mieszkając w okolicach Legionowa musiałeś się liczyć z żelazem w wodzie. Pierwsze musisz zmienić zbiornik na najlepiej 300l bez przepony. Przed zbiornikiem montujesz aspirator do napowietrzania. Za zbiornikiem montujesz odżelaziacz z tradycyjnym złożem wielowarstwowym. Tu masz do wyboru kilka firm, ważne aby urządzenia były zbudowane z komponentów renomowanych firm, a nie na chińskich śmieciach.
Rozwiązanie to załatwi na pewno problem z żelazem i częściowo z manganem. Amoniak również się utlenia i ginie po takim odżelaziaczu bynajmniej ja nigdy nie musiałem montować filtrów na amoniak czym Cię tu straszą. Zaletą tego jest brak kosztów eksploatacyjnych (np.soli) i praktycznie bezawaryjne w przeciwieństwie do CR
Po trzech miesiącach po zamontowaniu, zrób analizę i zobacz czy jeszcze coś musisz jeszcze robić.

----------


## qbek17

> Po trzech miesiącach po zamontowaniu, zrób analizę i zobacz czy jeszcze coś musisz jeszcze robić.


 I tak co kilka miesięcy dostawiaj kolejne etapy... 
Kosztem eksploatacji będzie częste opróżnianie szamba, bo odżelaziacz musisz płukać dużo częściej i mocniej niż filtr z CR. Dodaj do tego nową pompę bo stara pewnie nie da rady wypłukać dużego i ciężkiego odżelaziacza.

----------


## Hytryulik

> I tak co kilka miesięcy dostawiaj kolejne etapy... 
> Kosztem eksploatacji będzie częste opróżnianie szamba, bo odżelaziacz musisz płukać dużo częściej i mocniej niż filtr z CR. Dodaj do tego nową pompę bo stara pewnie nie da rady wypłukać dużego i ciężkiego odżelaziacza.


To jest twoje zdanie




> I  Dodaj do tego nową pompę bo stara pewnie nie da rady wypłukać dużego i ciężkiego odżelaziacza.


Z tą pompa miałem kilka razy do czynienia. Wygląda jak „mydelniczka” ale jej wydajność mnie zszokowała tylko trwlość już nie.

----------


## Jastrząb

> Amoniak również się utlenia i ginie po takim odżelaziaczu bynajmniej ja nigdy nie musiałem montować filtrów na amoniak czym Cię tu straszą. .


1. Bynajmniej tylko Ty miewasz problemy z CR-em. Nie bralbym wiec Twoich doswiadczen za obowiazujace dla kazdego przypadku.

2. "usuwanie amoniaku rozpuszczonego z wody odbywa się w procesie biologicznym. Najpierw trzeba na złożu filtracyjnym *zasiedlić bakterie,* które „żywią" się amoniakiem. Warunkiem poprawnego funkcjonowania bakterii jest uzyskanie odpowiedniego stężenia tlenu. Usuwanie amoniaku jest procesem bardzo „tlenochłonnym" stąd by przebiegało prawidłowo, trzeba *zawsze* kontrolować natlenienie wody i niedopuszczać do sytuacji, w której zawartość jest niska (poniżej 2,0 mg w wodzie uzdatnionej). "

Umiesz odpowiedziec czlowiekowi ile trwa zasiedlania dolomitu tymi bakteriami w warunkach domowych?
Czy jestes pewien ze zawsze do zasiedlenia tych bakterii dojdzie?
Co jak trzeba bedzie studnie przechlorowac? Bakterie na Twoim cudnym dolomicie "pojda sie rozmnazac" i nici z usuwania amoniaku. 
Zeby to kontrolowac nalezaloby sie upewnic, ze ilosc tlenu jest odpowiednia. Tlenometr to pare ladnych tysiecy :-/

To ja juz bym wolal CR na ten amoniak jak mialbym wybierac.

Jest wiele powodow dla ktorych usuwanie amoniaku na Twym cudownym dolomicie moze sie nie udac. 
A Ty zwyczajowo *nie znając wszystkich warunkow i najwyrazniej nie wiedzac jak to dziala(!) proponujesz ten sz..... Uczciwości."*

marcin

----------


## Hytryulik

> 1. Bynajmniej tylko Ty miewasz problemy z CR-em. Nie bralbym wiec Twoich doswiadczen za obowiazujace dla kazdego przypadku.
> 
> 2. "usuwanie amoniaku rozpuszczonego z wody odbywa się w procesie biologicznym. Najpierw trzeba na złożu filtracyjnym *zasiedlić bakterie,* które „żywią" się amoniakiem. Warunkiem poprawnego funkcjonowania bakterii jest uzyskanie odpowiedniego stężenia tlenu. Usuwanie amoniaku jest procesem bardzo „tlenochłonnym" stąd by przebiegało prawidłowo, trzeba *zawsze* kontrolować natlenienie wody i niedopuszczać do sytuacji, w której zawartość jest niska (poniżej 2,0 mg w wodzie uzdatnionej). "
> 
> Umiesz odpowiedziec czlowiekowi ile trwa zasiedlania dolomitu tymi bakteriami w warunkach domowych?
> Czy jestes pewien ze zawsze do zasiedlenia tych bakterii dojdzie?
> Co jak trzeba bedzie studnie przechlorowac? Bakterie na Twoim cudnym dolomicie "pojda sie rozmnazac" i nici z usuwania amoniaku. 
> Zeby to kontrolowac nalezaloby sie upewnic, ze ilosc tlenu jest odpowiednia. Tlenometr to pare ladnych tysiecy :-/
> 
> ...


Znowu piana i jeszcze do tego problem z czytaniem ze zrozumieniem.

----------


## Jastrząb

> Znowu piana i jeszcze do tego problem z czytaniem ze zrozumieniem.


Prosze Cie. 
Napisz choc raz czego to ja konkretnie nie zrozumialem w swej bezdennej glupocie, z Twojej wypowiedzi.

marcin

----------


## Hytryulik

> Prosze Cie. 
> Napisz choc raz czego to ja konkretnie nie zrozumialem w swej bezdennej glupocie, z Twojej wypowiedzi.
> 
> marcin


Mądry zrozumie a pieniacz nie musi.
Koniec piany

----------


## Jastrząb

> Mądry zrozumie a pieniacz nie musi.
> Koniec piany


Czyli standard z Twojej strony.
Nic po za dolomitem nie potrafisz zaproponowac, a jak sie jakies konkretne zarzuty do takiego pomyslu pojawia, to stwierdzasz ze oponent to idiota i pieniacz i koniec dyskusji. Sprytne. Wygodne.

marcin

----------


## airto

Panowie qbek 17, HytryUlik i Jastrząb. Dziękuję za bardzo kompetentne wypowiedzi. 



> Za zbiornikiem montujesz odżelaziacz z tradycyjnym złożem wielowarstwowym. Tu masz do wyboru kilka firm, ważne aby urządzenia były zbudowane z komponentów renomowanych firm, a nie na chińskich śmieciach.


Badźcie tak mili i podajcie nazwy producentów sprzętu jak również nazwy firm importujących, produkujących i montujących, które uważacie za godne polecenia. Ale tak szczerze. Niezależnie od tego czy was coś z tymi firmami wiąże czy nie. Myślę, że to interesujące dla wielu czytelników tego forum.
I jeszcze jedno. Głowica z samoczynnym płukaniem (droższa, ale bezobsługowa) czy z ręczną obsługą (tańsz, prostsza konstrukcyjnie i chyba mniej podatna na ewentualne awaria)

----------


## qbek17

> I jeszcze jedno. Głowica z samoczynnym płukaniem (droższa, ale bezobsługowa) czy z ręczną obsługą (tańsz, prostsza konstrukcyjnie i chyba mniej podatna na ewentualne awaria)


 Zdecydowanie automat.

----------


## qbek17

> Badźcie tak mili i podajcie nazwy producentów sprzętu jak również nazwy firm importujących, produkujących i montujących, które uważacie za godne polecenia.


 Nie wiem czy to nie będzie złamaniem regulaminu (zakaz reklamowania konkretnych firm) ale z producentów sprzętu to tak:
- głowice: Clack, Autotrol, Fleck
- zbiorniki: Wave Cyber, Enpress, Structural, Clack
Reszta komponentów to w zasadzie szczegóły. 
Jonitów do zmiękczania jest mnóstwo, ale nie ma między nimi większej różnicy. Z lepszych producentów jest: Rohm&Haas, Dow, Purolite, Lanxess... ale "ciężko jest zepsuć zwykły jonit" więc te mniej znane też będą działały  :smile:

----------


## airto

Wysoko cenię sobie Twoje odpowiedzi qbek'u 17. Masz koncepcję, przekonanie do swoich racji i wiedzę merytoryczną. Dziękuje raz trzeci. A Panowie HytryUlik i Jastrząb. Z wielą chęcią poznamy wasze (nie mniej kompetentne) zdanie.

----------


## Hytryulik

> Wysoko cenię sobie Twoje odpowiedzi qbek'u 17. Masz koncepcję, przekonanie do swoich racji i wiedzę merytoryczną. Dziękuje raz trzeci. A Panowie HytryUlik i Jastrząb. Z wielą chęcią poznamy wasze (nie mniej kompetentne) zdanie.


Osobiście stosuję wyłącznie sprawdzone i trwale komponenty od sprawdzonych dostawców i tego szukaj w urządzeniach a napewno będziesz zadowolony:
Głowice Fleck rzadko Clack
Zbiorniki Structural - żadnej chińszczyzny (Wave Cyber itp.)
Jonit Rohm&Haas

----------


## airto

Dziękuję raz jeszcze i pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## bcw

Możesz założyć urządzenie ze złożem wielofunkcyjnym, np. zeomust.

----------


## diodak76

dawno sie nie rozpisywałem w temacie stacji uzdatnainia wody, ale teraz juz moge poweidziec jakie sa u mnie fakty:
mieszkamy w domku od grudnia 2010r.
wode przebadalismy bardzo szczegółowo i po zastosowaniu zbiornika hydroforowego 300l + odżelaziacz + zmiękczacz wszystko z firmy OTAGO z W-Wy
takie mamy wyniki"
przewodnośc elektryczna 519 qS/cm 519 dop 2500
amonowy jon <0,26 mg/l dop 0,50
azotany 0,39mg/l dop 50
azotyny <0,016 mg/l dop 0,5
żelazo ogólne 36,5 qg/l dop 200
mangan <30 qg/l dop 50
chlorki 22,6 mg/l dop 250
twardośc ogólna  130 mg/l dop 60-500
utlenialnośc 3 mg/l dop 5,0
fluorki 0,29 mg/l dop 1,5
siarczany 22 mg/l dop 250
sód 8,3 mg/l dop 200
potas 3,1 mg/l 
magnez 13mg/l dop 30-125
wapń 81 mg/l

nie zanotowano bakterii coli
nie zanotowano bakteri Escherichia coli
nie zanotowano enterokoków kałowych

powiem szczerze, jesteśmy zachwyceni wynikami,
pijemy wode z kranu, jest duuuuuuuuza radośc,
chociaz cała impreza ze studniiiią drogo wyszła, same badania wody pochlonęły ponad 2tys

----------


## Bodzio-Bydzia

he he he  :smile:   Rozumiem radość kolegi

Mam także zbiornik 300l + aspirator + odżelaziacz z OTAGO 
Nareszcie mogę się wykąpać w wodzie, która nie jest pomarańczowa.  :smile: 

OTAGO - fachowe doradztwo, miła obsługa a do tego dobre urządzenia.
Podwójnie dobre ... BO POLSKIE!  :smile:

----------


## rangifer

Od ok. trzech miesięcy mam filtr odżelaziający i odmanganowujący kupiony od firmy Solida z Legionowa. Wiem, że filtr usuwa żelazo, bo widzę to i czuję (wcześniej woda zostawiała rdzawe zacieki, a ciepła dodatkowo potwornie śmierdziała). Obecność manganu wymaga badań. 
Mimo krótkiego okresu mogę zdecydowanie polecić tę firmę ze względu na jej solidność. Wbrew panującej normie, z instalatorem mam dobry kontakt także po dobiciu interesu, a nie tylko przed.
Głowica jest z ręczną obsługą, bo tylko taką uznałem za sensowną. Złoże filtrujące zawiera birm, żwiry i węgiel aktywny (bez dolomitów). Napowietrzanie wody odbywa się za pomocą dyszy wlotowej przez którą woda z pompy dostaje się od góry do zbiornika hydroforowego. Podobno rozwiązanie to ma tą przewagę nad metodami iniekcyjnymi, że nie obciąża pompy. Napowietrzona woda wędruje przez filtr do instalacji, skutkiem czego co jakiś czas trzeba uzupełnić poduszkę powietrzną w hydroforze.

----------


## Jastrząb

> Wiem, że filtr usuwa żelazo, bo widzę to i czuję (wcześniej woda zostawiała rdzawe zacieki, a ciepła dodatkowo potwornie śmierdziała). Obecność manganu wymaga badań.


To zrob badania. Jesli masz niezbt wysokie pH, a sam filtr nie jest za wysoki, to stawiam ze predzej czy pozniej ten mangan wylezie  ::-(:  




> Głowica jest z ręczną obsługą, bo tylko taką uznałem za sensowną.


Ciekawosc. Jakie argumenty, po za cena, przemawiaja za filtrem z reczna oblusga?

marcin

----------


## qbek17

> Głowica jest z ręczną obsługą, bo tylko taką uznałem za sensowną.


Ciekawi mnie dlaczego tak uznałeś??




> Złoże filtrujące zawiera birm, żwiry i węgiel aktywny (bez dolomitów). Napowietrzanie wody odbywa się za pomocą dyszy wlotowej przez którą woda z pompy dostaje się od góry do zbiornika hydroforowego. Podobno rozwiązanie to ma tą przewagę nad metodami iniekcyjnymi, że nie obciąża pompy.


 Pytanie czy firma dobrała BIRM na podstawie badań czy od ręki uznali że to zadziała? Nie podałeś wyników badań wody więc ciężko powiedzieć jak ci się to sprawdzi na dłuższą metę... 
Napowietrzanie w hydroforze to dziwna metoda - tzn korzystanie z powietrza które tam już jest. Gadanie o obciążeniu pompy jest moim zdaniem przesadzone i nieuzasadnione. 

Co do samej firmy to widziałem już różne ich wynalazki - nie zawsze skuteczne, ale daleki jestem od polecania ich "solidności".

----------


## rangifer

Płukanie filtra w moim przypadku i tak wymaga ingerencji człowieka, nie mam kanalizacji, a popłuczyn nie wylewam do szamba, więc inwestowanie w automaty (które jak wiadomo lubią zawodzić) jest w tym wypadku bezzasadne.

Przed otrzymaniem oferty przesłałem do firmy wyniki badań. 
Na temat różnych rozwiązań każda firma sprzedająca filtry twierdzi co innego. Weźmy dla przykładu firmy Otago i Aqva System. W jednej spotkałem się ze stwierdzeniem, że najlepsze złoże to dolomit prażony, bo.... (tu następowała lista racjonalnie brzmiących argumentów), w drugiej natomiast, że tylko dolomit nieprażony, bo... (tu inna lista, równie racjonalnie brzmiąca dla laika).

Jakie nieskuteczne wynalazki Solidy widziałeś? Ciekaw jestem. Dla mnie dużymi atutami mojego wyboru (oprócz atrakcyjnej ceny) jest kilkuletnia gwarancja na jakość wody, tzn. że zawartość Fe i Mn nie przekroczy normy i fakt, że instalator od razu przyjeżdżał kiedy pojawiały się problemy (wadliwy fabrycznie zawór zwrotny, który wymieniał dwa razy). Moje dotychczasowe doświadczenie z różnymi fachowcami jest takie, że dopóki nie wezmą pieniędzy są super mili i chętni do wyjaśnień, a po transakcji najchętniej nie odbieraliby telefonu (co też niektórzy robią).

----------


## qbek17

Widziałem np. sprzedany przez nich filtr z kilka razy za małym restryktorem płukania, albo jakoś wymyślnie posklejane dystrybutory które rzekomo są lepsze od tego co wymyślił ich producent ("bo są lepsze") - takie argumenty do mnie nie przemawiają.

Każda firma ma swoje "doświadczenia", szkoda tylko że nie zawsze dopuszczają w ogóle istnienie innych metod niż ich własne. Ale nie ma co narzekać - jak działa do tej pory to miejmy nadzieję, że tak zostanie  :smile:

----------


## volcom

Czy jest sens instalacji filtrow przy nastepujacych wynikach:


PH  6,8

Mangan  1001

Zelazo  12240

Utlenialnosc 3,08


Studnia glebinowa, 14 metrow, lustro wody na 9, kopana tego lata. W okolicy nikt nie ma poroblemow z zelazem i manganem . Czy moze byc to rezultatem zlego wykonania studni?  Studnia byla popmpowana latem, a od 2 tygodni jest podlaczona do instalacji.

----------


## qbek17

> Czy jest sens instalacji filtrow przy nastepujacych wynikach:
> PH  6,8
> Mangan  1001
> Zelazo  12240
> Utlenialnosc 3,08
> Studnia glebinowa, 14 metrow, lustro wody na 9, kopana tego lata. W okolicy nikt nie ma poroblemow z zelazem i manganem . Czy moze byc to rezultatem zlego wykonania studni?  Studnia byla popmpowana latem, a od 2 tygodni jest podlaczona do instalacji.


 Jeśli ma to być woda użytkowa to na pewno będą potrzebne filtry. Przy takich wynikach będą one drogie i duże, więc jeśli masz możliwość pobierania wody z innego źródła to radzę pójść w tym kierunku.

----------


## [email protected]

Jesli masz mozliwosc to podlacz sie do miejskiej wody. Badaja ją codziennie, nie potrzebujesz żadnych dodatkowych filtrów i jeśli będziesz miał normalne(nie pordzewiałe jak w blokach) rury to woda będzie czysta jak ta lala  :wink:

----------


## qbek17

> Jesli masz mozliwosc to podlacz sie do miejskiej wody. Badaja ją codziennie, nie potrzebujesz żadnych dodatkowych filtrów i jeśli będziesz miał normalne(nie pordzewiałe jak w blokach) rury to woda będzie czysta jak ta lala


 Może nie będzie aż tak różowo, ale na pewno lepiej i taniej niż uzdatnianie wody studziennej o takich parametrach  :wink:

----------


## [email protected]

dokładnie, za m3 czyli 1000l zapłacisz w mpwik niecałe 10zł

----------


## diodak76

koledzy koleżanki,
prośba,
moja gmina właśnie zabiera się za tworzenie planu miejscowego,
no i właśnie do rzeczy, 
czy ktoś się orientuje czy można wpłynąć na gminę żeby ujęła w tym planie to ze mamy na działce studnie głębinową i żeby przyszli sąsiedzi przestrzegali odległości 30m od studni do szamb lub oczyszczalni ścieków?
zgodnie z rozporządzeniem o usytuowaniu....

proszę o rady

----------


## qbek17

> koledzy koleżanki,
> prośba,
> moja gmina właśnie zabiera się za tworzenie planu miejscowego,
> no i właśnie do rzeczy, 
> czy ktoś się orientuje czy można wpłynąć na gminę żeby ujęła w tym planie to ze mamy na działce studnie głębinową i żeby przyszli sąsiedzi przestrzegali odległości 30m od studni do szamb lub oczyszczalni ścieków?
> zgodnie z rozporządzeniem o usytuowaniu....
> 
> proszę o rady


Na pewno można ale to chyba raczej pytanie na forum prawnicze... ?  :wink:  ja niestety nie pomogę...

----------


## Jastrząb

> koledzy koleżanki,
> prośba,
> moja gmina właśnie zabiera się za tworzenie planu miejscowego,
> no i właśnie do rzeczy, 
> czy ktoś się orientuje czy można wpłynąć na gminę żeby ujęła w tym planie to ze mamy na działce studnie głębinową i żeby przyszli sąsiedzi przestrzegali odległości 30m od studni do szamb lub oczyszczalni ścieków?
> zgodnie z rozporządzeniem o usytuowaniu....
> 
> proszę o rady


A co ma plan zagospodarownia do przestrzegania przez *przyszlych* sasiadow przepisow? Masz sobie studnie. Jesli byla zrobiona inwentaryzacja powykonawcza terenu, to ta studnia jest na mapach geodezycjnych. Jesli jakichs przyszly sasiad zechce se postawic szambo za blisko Twojej studni, to powiat nie powinine mu wydac pozwolenia na budowe. Proste. Jak wyda, takie pozwolenie to pewnie mozna konsekwencje tego wyciagac, np zadajac w zamiast podciagniecia wodociagu na koszt powiatu, bo Ty zgodnie z przepisami nie mozesz teraz ze studni korzystac.

Czy jest plan czy go nie ma, te odleglosci sa takie same chyba. W tej chwili to chcesz zeby gmina w planie zagospodarowania napisala ze "nie wolno palic oponami", albo "nie wolno robic dziurawego szamba", Na to sa odrebne przepisy i plan tego nie musi precyzowac.

marcin

----------


## umoczony

Koledzy, czy ktoś natrafił na info jakie przepływy ma autotrol  268/440 i czy pociągnie na butli 13x54 z defemanem ?? jeśli tak to jak wydajność pompy będzie potrzebna ?   z gory dzięki

----------


## qbek17

> Koledzy, czy ktoś natrafił na info jakie przepływy ma autotrol  268/440 i czy pociągnie na butli 13x54 z defemanem ?? jeśli tak to jak wydajność pompy będzie potrzebna ?   z gory dzięki


 Znalazłem wartości 25 gal/min (praca) i 20 gal/min (płukanie wsteczne). 
Na zbiorniku 13x54 z Defemanem może to być ciut za mało.

----------


## Hytryulik

> Koledzy, czy ktoś natrafił na info jakie przepływy ma autotrol  268/440 i czy pociągnie na butli 13x54 z defemanem ?? jeśli tak to jak wydajność pompy będzie potrzebna ?   z gory dzięki


Żadna głowica Autotrola nie nadaje się do odżelaziaczy w szczególności do ciężkich złóż jak defeman. Złoże nie będzie się dopłukiwać.  Proponuję Ci zastosować silną glowicę Fleck 2510. Mocna i trwała głowica sprawdzona przeze mnie w najcięższych warunkach.

----------


## Jastrząb

> Żadna głowica Autotrola nie nadaje się do odżelaziaczy w szczególności do ciężkich złóż jak defeman. Złoże nie będzie się dopłukiwać.  Proponuję Ci zastosować silną glowicę Fleck 2510. Mocna i trwała głowica sprawdzona przeze mnie w najcięższych warunkach.


Ech.

Ten Twoj Fleck 2510 ma katalogowy przeplyw przy plukaniu max 17gal/min. Czyli mniej niz Autotrol o ktorego sie czlowiek pyta!!
I twierdzisz ze przy autotrolu ciezkie zloze nie wyplucze sie dokladnie a przy FLecku tak. Bez komentarza.


marcin

----------


## umoczony

..no to ruszyłem temat  :sad:  nie kłucimy sie , doradzamy sobie  :smile:  
mam jeszcze autotrola opisana jako osmonics ( 263/740 elektroniczna ) czy ta jest mocniejsza ?? 

( ten autotrol 268/440 odżelaział całkiem nieżle przez 6 lat na greensandzie 12x52 więc jednak sie nadaje !!! ) chyba jednak zostawie głowice a zmniejsze butle , jak piszecie ze 268/440 wylewa 25 gal/min (praca) i 20 gal/min (płukanie wsteczne) to to chyba defeman-a podniesie na 12x52 jak uważacie ?? jakieś doświadczenia własne, bo nie ma to jak praktyka  :smile:

----------


## umoczony

pytanko mam jeszcze, mam  troche żęlaza 0,6 i manganu  0,78 - chce ustawić dwa stopnie uzdatniania ,ktory najpierw ( defeman czy birm )  czy najpierw powinno sie usunąć Fe cz Mn ??   czy to w ogole ma znaczenie i ktore złoże z czym lepiej sobie radzi   ( 300 l napowietrzane ) pompa daje ok 3 m3 /h 
pozdrawiam i czekam na podjecie tematu

----------


## Jastrząb

> pytanko mam jeszcze, mam  troche żęlaza 0,6 i manganu  0,78 - chce ustawić dwa stopnie uzdatniania ,ktory najpierw ( defeman czy birm )  czy najpierw powinno sie usunąć Fe cz Mn ??   czy to w ogole ma znaczenie i ktore złoże z czym lepiej sobie radzi   ( 300 l napowietrzane ) pompa daje ok 3 m3 /h 
> pozdrawiam i czekam na podjecie tematu


Greensand jest stosunkowo lekki, wymaga plukania na poziomie 25-30m/h. przy butli 12" to jest 8-9,5 galona/minute. Polowa tego co moze glowica.

To co znalazlem o zlozu defeman to wychodzi przy butli 12" plukanie na poziomie 17-23gal/min, czyli 3,8-4,8m3/h, wiecej niz Ci da rade pompa!!
przy 10" butli wychodzi 11-16 galonow zalecane plukanie - 2,7-3,6m3/h

Wiec z ta pompa jesli defeman to max 10cali butla, bo nie wypluczesz. W tym co znalazem o tym zlozu to sugeruja go tez plukac powietrzem, widac na tyle ciezkie. Czy musi to byc defeman?


Kolejna rzecz, to pierwszy filtr w trybie pracy (filtracji) bedzie musial podac wode do wyplukania drugiego w trybie pracy. Jak II filtr bedzie potrezbowal duuuzo wody do plukania, to robi sie problem.

Najpierw Fe potem Mn.
Napisz jeszcze jakie jest pH tej wody.

marcin

----------


## diodak76

mądrze prawisz kolego,
jak tylko tak chciałem dmuchać na zimne,

dziekuje za radę, mysle ze masz w 100% rację





> A co ma plan zagospodarownia do przestrzegania przez *przyszlych* sasiadow przepisow? Masz sobie studnie. Jesli byla zrobiona inwentaryzacja powykonawcza terenu, to ta studnia jest na mapach geodezycjnych. Jesli jakichs przyszly sasiad zechce se postawic szambo za blisko Twojej studni, to powiat nie powinine mu wydac pozwolenia na budowe. Proste. Jak wyda, takie pozwolenie to pewnie mozna konsekwencje tego wyciagac, np zadajac w zamiast podciagniecia wodociagu na koszt powiatu, bo Ty zgodnie z przepisami nie mozesz teraz ze studni korzystac.
> 
> Czy jest plan czy go nie ma, te odleglosci sa takie same chyba. W tej chwili to chcesz zeby gmina w planie zagospodarowania napisala ze "nie wolno palic oponami", albo "nie wolno robic dziurawego szamba", Na to sa odrebne przepisy i plan tego nie musi precyzowac.
> 
> marcin

----------


## umoczony

> Greensand jest stosunkowo lekki, wymaga plukania na poziomie 25-30m/h. przy butli 12" to jest 8-9,5 galona/minute. Polowa tego co moze glowica.
> 
> To co znalazlem o zlozu defeman to wychodzi przy butli 12" plukanie na poziomie 17-23gal/min, czyli 3,8-4,8m3/h, wiecej niz Ci da rade pompa!!
> przy 10" butli wychodzi 11-16 galonow zalecane plukanie - 2,7-3,6m3/h
> 
> Wiec z ta pompa jesli defeman to max 10cali butla, bo nie wypluczesz. W tym co znalazem o tym zlozu to sugeruja go tez plukac powietrzem, widac na tyle ciezkie. Czy musi to byc defeman?
> 
> 
> Kolejna rzecz, to pierwszy filtr w trybie pracy (filtracji) bedzie musial podac wode do wyplukania drugiego w trybie pracy. Jak II filtr bedzie potrezbowal duuuzo wody do plukania, to robi sie problem.
> ...


mowisz greensand jest lekki- podają chyba 1,6kg/l a defeman 1,9 kg /l to chyba nie duża rożnica 

pH 7,5 -mam troche tego defemana i chcialem to wykorzystać :{ ,mam też  luzną butle 8x44 zasypie i zobacze co będzie pewnie wydajność będzie marna ale dam za nim bufor na jakieś 150 l żeby mi podtrzymywał zapotrzebowanie na wode , co o tym myslisz ??  .fakt, szykowalem sie na zmiane pompy na mocniejszą ,a ewentulnie jaka glowice bys polecił na defemana w butli 13x54 pompe wezme mocniejszą -tylko czy to plukanie powietrzem jest konieczne ??

defeman lepiej ściaga  Fe  czy Mn  ??
ta jak czytam twoje posty to widze że troche kumasz te tematy  :cool: dlatego tak cie atakuje problemem , ja sie wgryzam w temat wody mocniej bo u mnie całe osiedle cierpi przez złą wode to może coś też im podpowiem .pozdro

----------


## Jastrząb

> mowisz greensand jest lekki- podają chyba 1,6kg/l a defeman 1,9 kg /l to chyba nie duża rożnica


Nie jestem pewien, ale to co podales to chyba gestosc nasypowa. Czyli litr zloza wazy 1,9kg. Ale jak wezmiesz pod uwage ile powietrza zostaje pomiedzy ziarnami, to wychodzi ze ciezar wlasciwy materialu jest wiekszy, ergo, podniesc to zloze w czasie plukania trudniej.
Tak czy siak, przeplyw wody do plukania dla zloza defeman jest jakies 2x wiekszy niz greensand. Tak podaje karta katalogowa zloza. Widac nie koreluje dokladnie z roznica w gestosci nasypowej. A karta katalogoa Greensandu jaka ja mam , podaje gestosc nasypowa 1,3kg a nie 1.6
[/QUOTE]






> pH 7,5 -mam troche tego defemana i chcialem to wykorzystać :{ ,mam też  luzną butle 8x44 zasypie i zobacze co będzie pewnie wydajność będzie marna ale dam za nim bufor na jakieś 150 l żeby mi podtrzymywał zapotrzebowanie na wode , co o tym myslisz ??  .fakt, szykowalem sie na zmiane pompy na mocniejszą ,a ewentulnie jaka glowice bys polecił na defemana w butli 13x54 pompe wezme mocniejszą -tylko czy to plukanie powietrzem jest konieczne ??


Za duzo masz czasu albo kasy. Zazdroszcze  :wink:  I Kombinujesz strasznie. Mocniejsza pompa bedzie na pewno drozsza niz wyrzucenie tego troche defemana i kupienie innego zloza.
13" zbiornik i defeman na tyle manganu to chyba za duza armata. podejrzewam, ze 10" by starczylo (1m3/h, bez wymiany pompy). No chyba ze masz bardzo duze zapotrzebowanie na wode?

Nie wiem czy plukanie powietrzem jest koniecznie, ciezkie zloze, wiec powietrze jest po to zeby rozbic zloze. Moze w warunkach domowych i nie pelnym wykorzystywaniu pojemnosci zloza mozna to odpuscic? Tego nie wiem.

Dla defemana podaja predkosc filtracji do 20m/h duzo. Przy 8" zbiorniku to az/tylko 0,65m3/h

Jesli masz chec i mozliwosc postawienia bufora za filtrem, to mozesz pomyslec tez nad innym rozwiazaniem. 1 stopien filtracji na takim 13" filtrze. Zasypany od spodu odrobina ciezkiego zloza katalitycznego na Mn, a u gory czyms lzejszym ktore usunie zelazo. Rozne ciezary zloz, powoduje ze sie one nie mieszaj w czasie plukania. Ale wtedy nie moze byc tak, ze zelazo sie przebije przez lzejsze zloze i dotrze do zloza katalitycznego, bo predzej czy pozniej przestanie Ci ono usuwac Mn. Kiedy sie Fe przebije? A wtedy jak za szybko bedzie plynela woda w czasie filtracji, odkrecisz pare kranow na raz. Ale jak wstawisz jakis restryktor przyplywu, tak zeby woda prze filtr do bufora zawsze leciala odpowiednio wolno, chwilowe duze zapotrzebowanie na wode zalatwi bufor, i zelazo nie bedzie sie zbyt gleboko przebijac. Czyli, i Fe i Mn powinien w teorii sie usunac pieknie na 1 stopniu. Oczywiscie 2 stopnie sa prostsze ale drozsze.






> defeman lepiej ściaga  Fe  czy Mn  ??


Nie umiem odpowiedziec na to pytanie. Nie jest to popularne zloze chyba do zastosowan domowych.
Moge powiedzic na podstawie wlasnego doswiadczenia, ze przy tym pH Birm spokojnie zbije Fe do 0. U mnie przy pH 7.4 usuwa ponad 3mg Fe. W tym samym czasie nie rusza wogole manganu. Nie przepuszczalem samego manganu przez Birm. Pamietaj ze Birm, ma pewne ograniczenia. Nie moze byc w wodzie fosforanow(?) chloru, H2S, i czegos tam jeszcze.




> ta jak czytam twoje posty to widze że troche kumasz te tematy dlatego tak cie atakuje problemem , ja sie wgryzam w temat wody mocniej bo u mnie całe osiedle cierpi przez złą wode to może coś też im podpowiem .pozdro


Takoz bylo u mnie. Musialem sie sam wgryzc w temat, bo woda ze studni z duza iloscia Fe i Mn. A firma ktora postawila stacje uzdatniania, odwalila totalna fuszerke i nie dzialalo.

marcin

----------


## umoczony

dzieki wielkie za info , ktore (tu powiem NIESTETY  :smile:  )utwierdziło mnie w obawach ze z defemana raczej uzytku nie bedzie , biore sie do działania , poskładam co nieco i zobacze co "wyleci" na końcu   tak dla pewności jeszcze  zapytam ,sprzet i złoża mam wiec  myśle że  postawie 12" z birmem za nim 8"z defemanem( tyle to chyba płukanie dzwignie ?? , a na końcu bufor 150 l , pobor nie jest duży w ciągu  dnia ,włąsnie zakupiełm  wodomierz ale tak oceniam że max 300 l /doba wyjdzie ,  a że mam  już dwie głowice wiec niech każdy stopień czyści sie osobno - jak to widzisz ?? 


Za duzo masz czasu albo kasy. Zazdroszcze  :wink:  I Kombinujesz strasznie. Mocniejsza pompa bedzie na pewno drozsza niz wyrzucenie tego troche defemana i kupienie innego zloza.
13" zbiornik i defeman na tyle manganu to chyba za duza armata. podejrzewam, ze 10" by starczylo (1m3/h, bez wymiany pompy). No chyba ze masz bardzo duze zapotrzebowanie na wode?

Nie wiem czy plukanie powietrzem jest koniecznie, ciezkie zloze, wiec powietrze jest po to zeby rozbic zloze. Moze w warunkach domowych i nie pelnym wykorzystywaniu pojemnosci zloza mozna to odpuscic? Tego nie wiem.

Dla defemana podaja predkosc filtracji do 20m/h duzo. Przy 8" zbiorniku to az/tylko 0,65m3/h

Jesli masz chec i mozliwosc postawienia bufora za filtrem, to mozesz pomyslec tez nad innym rozwiazaniem. 1 stopien filtracji na takim 13" filtrze. Zasypany od spodu odrobina ciezkiego zloza katalitycznego na Mn, a u gory czyms lzejszym ktore usunie zelazo. Rozne ciezary zloz, powoduje ze sie one nie mieszaj w czasie plukania. Ale wtedy nie moze byc tak, ze zelazo sie przebije przez lzejsze zloze i dotrze do zloza katalitycznego, bo predzej czy pozniej przestanie Ci ono usuwac Mn. Kiedy sie Fe przebije? A wtedy jak za szybko bedzie plynela woda w czasie filtracji, odkrecisz pare kranow na raz. Ale jak wstawisz jakis restryktor przyplywu, tak zeby woda prze filtr do bufora zawsze leciala odpowiednio wolno, chwilowe duze zapotrzebowanie na wode zalatwi bufor, i zelazo nie bedzie sie zbyt gleboko przebijac. Czyli, i Fe i Mn powinien w teorii sie usunac pieknie na 1 stopniu. Oczywiscie 2 stopnie sa prostsze ale drozsze.



Nie umiem odpowiedziec na to pytanie. Nie jest to popularne zloze chyba do zastosowan domowych.
Moge powiedzic na podstawie wlasnego doswiadczenia, ze przy tym pH Birm spokojnie zbije Fe do 0. U mnie przy pH 7.4 usuwa ponad 3mg Fe. W tym samym czasie nie rusza wogole manganu. Nie przepuszczalem samego manganu przez Birm. Pamietaj ze Birm, ma pewne ograniczenia. Nie moze byc w wodzie fosforanow(?) chloru, H2S, i czegos tam jeszcze.

Takoz bylo u mnie. Musialem sie sam wgryzc w temat, bo woda ze studni z duza iloscia Fe i Mn. A firma ktora postawila stacje uzdatniania, odwalila totalna fuszerke i nie dzialalo.

marcin[/QUOTE]

----------


## Jastrząb

> dzieki wielkie za info , ktore (tu powiem NIESTETY  )utwierdziło mnie w obawach ze z defemana raczej uzytku nie bedzie , biore sie do działania , poskładam co nieco i zobacze co "wyleci" na końcu   tak dla pewności jeszcze  zapytam ,sprzet i złoża mam wiec  myśle że  postawie 12" z birmem za nim 8"z defemanem( tyle to chyba płukanie dzwignie ?? , a na końcu bufor 150 l , pobor nie jest duży w ciągu  dnia ,włąsnie zakupiełm  wodomierz ale tak oceniam że max 300 l /doba wyjdzie ,  a że mam  już dwie głowice wiec niech każdy stopień czyści sie osobno - jak to widzisz ??


Nie chodzi o sredni pobor w ciagu dnia, tylko raczej maksymalny. Mozesz zuzyc nieduzo wody w ciagu dani, ale jak w szczycie puscisz pralke. zmywarke, kapiel i prysznic, to pobor wody moze byc wiekszy niz filtry skutecznie wyfiltruja.

Plukanie osobne, to jasne.Wez pod uwage, ze 12" Birmem bedziesz musial wyplukac 8" defeman. Jak puscisz najpierw plukanie II stopnia, to jest spora szansa, ze Ci zerwie zelazowe zanieczyszczenia na Birmie. Wiec pluczesz najpierw Birm, tym sposobem oczyszczasz i Birm i hydrofor z utlenionego zelaza, a od razy za tym puszczasz plukanie Defeman'a. Inaczej czesc zanieczyszczen z Birmu przelezie Ci na II stopnien, a to niedobrze.

Ja 13" birmem, plucze 13" greensand. I ten greensand sie jakos trzyma, wiec powinno byc dobrze i u Ciebie, tak mysle.

marcin

----------


## umoczony

> Nie jestem pewien, ale to co podales to chyba gestosc nasypowa. Czyli litr zloza wazy 1,9kg. Ale jak wezmiesz pod uwage ile powietrza zostaje pomiedzy ziarnami, to wychodzi ze ciezar wlasciwy materialu jest wiekszy, ergo, podniesc to zloze w czasie plukania trudniej.
> Tak czy siak, przeplyw wody do plukania dla zloza defeman jest jakies 2x wiekszy niz greensand. Tak podaje karta katalogowa zloza. Widac nie koreluje dokladnie z roznica w gestosci nasypowej. A karta katalogoa Greensandu jaka ja mam , podaje gestosc nasypowa 1,3kg a nie 1.6




Za duzo masz czasu albo kasy. Zazdroszcze  :wink:  I Kombinujesz strasznie. Mocniejsza pompa bedzie na pewno drozsza niz wyrzucenie tego troche defemana i kupienie innego zloza.
13" zbiornik i defeman na tyle manganu to chyba za duza armata. podejrzewam, ze 10" by starczylo (1m3/h, bez wymiany pompy). No chyba ze masz bardzo duze zapotrzebowanie na wode?

Nie wiem czy plukanie powietrzem jest koniecznie, ciezkie zloze, wiec powietrze jest po to zeby rozbic zloze. Moze w warunkach domowych i nie pelnym wykorzystywaniu pojemnosci zloza mozna to odpuscic? Tego nie wiem.

Dla defemana podaja predkosc filtracji do 20m/h duzo. Przy 8" zbiorniku to az/tylko 0,65m3/h

Jesli masz chec i mozliwosc postawienia bufora za filtrem, to mozesz pomyslec tez nad innym rozwiazaniem. 1 stopien filtracji na takim 13" filtrze. Zasypany od spodu odrobina ciezkiego zloza katalitycznego na Mn, a u gory czyms lzejszym ktore usunie zelazo. Rozne ciezary zloz, powoduje ze sie one nie mieszaj w czasie plukania. Ale wtedy nie moze byc tak, ze zelazo sie przebije przez lzejsze zloze i dotrze do zloza katalitycznego, bo predzej czy pozniej przestanie Ci ono usuwac Mn. Kiedy sie Fe przebije? A wtedy jak za szybko bedzie plynela woda w czasie filtracji, odkrecisz pare kranow na raz. Ale jak wstawisz jakis restryktor przyplywu, tak zeby woda prze filtr do bufora zawsze leciala odpowiednio wolno, chwilowe duze zapotrzebowanie na wode zalatwi bufor, i zelazo nie bedzie sie zbyt gleboko przebijac. Czyli, i Fe i Mn powinien w teorii sie usunac pieknie na 1 stopniu. Oczywiscie 2 stopnie sa prostsze ale drozsze.



Nie umiem odpowiedziec na to pytanie. Nie jest to popularne zloze chyba do zastosowan domowych.
Moge powiedzic na podstawie wlasnego doswiadczenia, ze przy tym pH Birm spokojnie zbije Fe do 0. U mnie przy pH 7.4 usuwa ponad 3mg Fe. W tym samym czasie nie rusza wogole manganu. Nie przepuszczalem samego manganu przez Birm. Pamietaj ze Birm, ma pewne ograniczenia. Nie moze byc w wodzie fosforanow(?) chloru, H2S, i czegos tam jeszcze.

Takoz bylo u mnie. Musialem sie sam wgryzc w temat, bo woda ze studni z duza iloscia Fe i Mn. A firma ktora postawila stacje uzdatniania, odwalila totalna fuszerke i nie dzialalo.

marcin[/QUOTE]

kolego , a na czym zbijasz mangan??? (jaki zbiornik , złoże ) jaki masz Mn ??

----------


## Jastrząb

> kolego , a na czym zbijasz mangan??? (jaki zbiornik , złoże ) jaki masz Mn ??


Calosc mam tak: 13x54 Birm (na 3,5mg Fe) i 13x54 Greensand (na 0,5 mg Mn).
Wydaje mi sie, ze 2 zbiornik moglby byc ciut mniejszy, ale tak jak Ty, "taki mialem". W tej konfiguracji dziala wysmienicie od chyba 1,5 roku - 0 Fe i 0 Mn na wyjsciu, po Birmie 0 Fe i nie ruszony mangan. Oba filtry plucze co tydzien solidnie (ok. 30m/h). Do tej pory za kazdym razem regenerowalem Greensand nadmanganianem. Teraz od miesiaca na probe plucze co tydzien, ale regeneruje co miesiac. Jak sie to sprawdzi bede wiedzial za pare miesiecy.

Taki zbiornik mialem, bo "fachofcy" postawili 13x54 Greensand, i 13x54 wegiel aktywny (ze na duza metnosc, zapach, kolor wody surowej).
Greensand Fe usuwal (przy okazji metnosc i kolor tez  :wink: , ale manganu juz nie ruszal wogole, a do tego wegiel smierdolil az oczy lzawily.
Zamienilem kolejnosc, wegiel podmienilem na Birm, i bangla wysmienicie

pozdrawiam
marcin

----------


## marcos

Witam,

Mam wyniki badania wody i generalnie mętlik w głowie..... Doradźcie co z tym zorbić. Hydrofor jeszcze nie kupiony więc pełne pole do popisu

Dzięki!

Azot azotanowy 0.166/0.038 [mgNO3/l;mgNO3-N/l]
Azot Azotynowy 0.002/0.001 [mgNO2/l;mgNO2-N/l]
Azot amonowy   0.036/0.028 [mgNH4/l;[mgNH4-N/l]
Chlor wolny       0.12        mgCl2/l
Mangan            0.298	   mgMn/l
Żelazo              1.71	   mgFe/l
Twardość         132	   mgCaCO3/l
Barwa	       59	  
Przewodność    244
pH	       7.9

----------


## umoczony

> Calosc mam tak: 13x54 Birm (na 3,5mg Fe) i 13x54 Greensand (na 0,5 mg Mn).
> Wydaje mi sie, ze 2 zbiornik moglby byc ciut mniejszy, ale tak jak Ty, "taki mialem". W tej konfiguracji dziala wysmienicie od chyba 1,5 roku - 0 Fe i 0 Mn na wyjsciu, po Birmie 0 Fe i nie ruszony mangan. Oba filtry plucze co tydzien solidnie (ok. 30m/h). Do tej pory za kazdym razem regenerowalem Greensand nadmanganianem. Teraz od miesiaca na probe plucze co tydzien, ale regeneruje co miesiac. Jak sie to sprawdzi bede wiedzial za pare miesiecy.
> 
> Taki zbiornik mialem, bo "fachofcy" postawili 13x54 Greensand, i 13x54 wegiel aktywny (ze na duza metnosc, zapach, kolor wody surowej).
> Greensand Fe usuwal (przy okazji metnosc i kolor tez , ale manganu juz nie ruszal wogole, a do tego wegiel smierdolil az oczy lzawily.
> Zamienilem kolejnosc, wegiel podmienilem na Birm, i bangla wysmienicie
> 
> pozdrawiam
> marcin


  wiesz ,ale ja nie chce tego greensandu już ,masz jakiś pomysł na inne złoże regenerowane tylko wodą ??

----------


## umoczony

> wiesz ,ale ja nie chce tego greensandu już ,masz jakiś pomysł na inne złoże regenerowane tylko wodą ??


zapomniałem dodać że teraz tępie uiż tylko mangan bo birm ściaga mi  zelazo na I stopniu i trzeba by coś dać na II stopień własnie na mangan

----------


## umoczony

> Witam,
> 
> Mam wyniki badania wody i generalnie mętlik w głowie..... Doradźcie co z tym zorbić. Hydrofor jeszcze nie kupiony więc pełne pole do popisu
> 
> Dzięki!
> 
> Azot azotanowy 0.166/0.038 [mgNO3/l;mgNO3-N/l]
> Azot Azotynowy 0.002/0.001 [mgNO2/l;mgNO2-N/l]
> Azot amonowy   0.036/0.028 [mgNH4/l;[mgNH4-N/l]
> ...


troche już walcze z tematem i chyba najkorzystniej wypadaja proste zestawy (napowietrzanie , zbiornik 300 l kolumna z birmem plukana wodą -nie dam głowy że ściągnie całkiem mangan ale żelazo a z tym od razu barwe u mnie zebrało ładnie i jak widze u kolegow też działa , najgojrzej  to oddać temat fachowcom , sprzedadzą to co kurat potrzebują sprzedać a mało ktory da gwarancje na to co wyleci na koncu .pozdr

----------


## tomekgips

Dlatego trzeba pytać i wymagać skoro się płaci ciężką kase wszystko na piśmie nic na gębe. Ja mam gwarancję na piśmie i śpię spokojnie w razie problemów firma musi naprawić poprawić . Dodam , że sam miałem kilkadziesiąt ofert , wybrałem ani najdroższą  ani najtańszą  i jestem zadowolony ,najważniejsze gwarancja na piśmie . Pozdrawiam i powodzenia Tomasz

----------


## Jastrząb

> zapomniałem dodać że teraz tępie uiż tylko mangan bo birm ściaga mi  zelazo na I stopniu i trzeba by coś dać na II stopień własnie na mangan


 pyrolox? ale rownie ciezki co defeman czyli potrzebuje 2x wiecej wody do plukania co greensand.

marcin

----------


## Frugo

a czy ktoś doradzi do takich parametrów??
wodę mam z 57m.
pompa 6m3 na godzinę daje.
hydrofor 150l, do tego dwa filtry dla poprawy samopoczucia - mały mechaniczny i węglowy większy. 
A woda ma takie parametry:
pH 6,70
NH4 1,07
NO2 0,17
NO3 <0,44
Przewodność 460
Mn 0,900
Fe 12,4mg/dm3
Twardość 171,7

----------


## qbek17

> a czy ktoś doradzi do takich parametrów??
> wodę mam z 57m.
> pompa 6m3 na godzinę daje.
> hydrofor 150l, do tego dwa filtry dla poprawy samopoczucia - mały mechaniczny i węglowy większy. 
> A woda ma takie parametry:
> pH 6,70
> NH4 1,07
> NO2 0,17
> NO3 <0,44
> ...


 Przy takiej kombinacji Fe, Mn i pH może być ciężko z usunięciem tego na jednym stopniu. Prawdopodobnie będą potrzebne przynajmniej dwa odżelaziacze i to całkiem nie małe. Do tego amoniak... czyli jako drugi stopień mógłby iść filtr z Crystal Right'em - przy okazji załatwiłoby ci to twardość. Hydrofor (o ile jest bez przepony) jest niewielki więc samo napowietrzanie może nie wystarczyć - czyli odżelaziacz regenerowany nadmanganianem.

----------


## Frugo

a konkretniej w co powinnem sie zaopatrzyc i ile mnie to wyjdzie?

----------


## qbek17

> a konkretniej w co powinnem sie zaopatrzyc i ile mnie to wyjdzie?


 A wiesz coś na temat zużycia wody? Ile jej idzie miesięcznie? Jaki jest maksymalny chwilowy przepływ?

----------


## VIP Jacek

> a konkretniej w co powinnem sie zaopatrzyc i ile mnie to wyjdzie?


skontaktuj się z firmą OTAGO z Warszawy. Oni Ci doradzą co i jak. Są elastyczni odnośnie cen.
Ja u nich kupiłem odżelaziacz i użytkuję go już ponad 3 lata i jestem zadowolony.
www.otago.com.pl

----------


## qbek17

> skontaktuj się z firmą OTAGO z Warszawy. Oni Ci doradzą co i jak. Są elastyczni odnośnie cen.
> Ja u nich kupiłem odżelaziacz i użytkuję go już ponad 3 lata i jestem zadowolony.


 Skontaktuj się z kilkoma firmami i porównaj oferty. Po tym co ci zaproponują poznasz czy wiedzą co robią czy lecą w kulki. Samo porównanie cen to już tylko formalność. Ważne żeby wiedzieć z czego składa się proponowany przez firmę system, jakie są warunki gwarancji, koszty serwisu itd.

----------


## VIP Jacek

wiadomo o co chodzi.
Ja zaproponowałem mu firmę u której ja kupiłem i z której ja jestem zadowolony. Sprzęt sprawuje się dobrze, ludzie służą pomocą i cena dla mnie dobra.
Jak szukałem w tym wątku odżelaziacza to brałem pod uwagę kilka firm. Z tego co sobie przypominam, to jedna zaproponowała mi cenę gdzieś ok. 8 tys.   :jaw drop: 
A ja za swoje zapłaciłem 2 tys. Różnica polegała na tym, że zbiornik pomalowany był farbą.
Trzeba szukać, pisać i rozmawiać. I nie wierzyć we wszystko co piszą.
Na forach coraz więcej jest ukrytych sprzedawców niż użytkowników.
Trzeba myśleć i mieć łeb na karku. :wink:

----------


## Frugo

mam oferty z 4 firm. od 3000 do 8000.
Oczywiście każda oferuje inne rozwiązanie i każda mówi że konkurencja proponuje rozwiązanie do kitu.
No i bądź tu mądry.

Za 8000zł chcą mi dać filtr typu GA011a i jeszcze jeden plus osprzęt.
Za 3000zł proponują AUTOMATYCZNY ODŻELAZIACZ WODY TYPU WATER CL CH 100GR
pomiędzy tymi ofertami jeszcze dwa inne warianty.
Jedni chcą hydrofor 300l inni 100l. Można oszaleć. 
Jak z mechanikami samochodowymi i różnicą między ASO a "Panem Heniem"

----------


## qbek17

> mam oferty z 4 firm. od 3000 do 8000.
> Oczywiście każda oferuje inne rozwiązanie i każda mówi że konkurencja proponuje rozwiązanie do kitu.
> No i bądź tu mądry.
> 
> Za 8000zł chcą mi dać filtr typu GA011a i jeszcze jeden plus osprzęt.
> Za 3000zł proponują AUTOMATYCZNY ODŻELAZIACZ WODY TYPU WATER CL CH 100GR
> pomiędzy tymi ofertami jeszcze dwa inne warianty.
> Jedni chcą hydrofor 300l inni 100l. Można oszaleć. 
> Jak z mechanikami samochodowymi i różnicą między ASO a "Panem Heniem"


Żadna z tych ofert nie będzie idealna i pewnie żadna nie jest do kitu - z wodą to trochę jak w loterii, jak masz szczęście to wystarczy ci tańsze rozwiązanie  :smile:  
A poważniej - te nazwy niewiele mówią o tym co to za filtry. Zapytaj tych sprzedawców o kilka parametrów: jakie stosują złoże (piasek, greensand, G1, Defeman, Catalox/Pyrolox, itp), jaki proponują zbiornik (jakiego producenta, jaki rozmiar/pojemność), jaką metodą chcą regenerować filtr (płukanie wsteczne, chemia), jakie sterowanie (zawory ręczne czy głowica automatyczna - jeśli tak to konkretnie jaki producent i model). Do tego zapytaj o wymagany przepływ do płukania i ilość wody do ścieków. Z takimi informacjami możesz zacząć porównywać oferty, bo po nazwach będzie ciężko.

----------


## VIP Jacek

na tą ofertę z filtrem GA też natrafiłem i też z tą ceną, co pisałem wcześniej.
Dla mnie oferta jest bez sensu i to żerowanie na naszej niewiedzy.  :big tongue:   Ten sam odżelaziacz, tylko nie pomalowany kosztuje 4 tys. taniej. Wybrałem, tak jak pisałem filtr z Otago i do tej pory go użytkuję. Złoże składa się z naturalnych minerałów bez dodawania chemii.
Na pewno do ciebie odżelaziacz będzie droższy od mojego (ale bez przesady), bo ja mam prawie o 10 mg mnie żelaza.

----------


## qbek17

> Złoże składa się z naturalnych minerałów bez dodawania chemii.
> Na pewno do ciebie odżelaziacz będzie droższy od mojego (ale bez przesady), bo ja mam prawie o 10 mg mnie żelaza.


 Najczęściej "złoże z naturalnych minerałów" to po prostu piasek/żwir. Jeśli masz 2 mg żelaza to napowietrzenie i odfiltrowanie osadów na piasku może się sprawdzić, ale przy 12 mg to na pewno nie wystarczy. Poza tym złoża katalityczne regenerowane chemicznie zazwyczaj także są w 100% naturalnymi minerałami  :smile:  tylko do zachowania ich naturalnych właściwości trzeba je regenerować chemią. Piasek nie ma właściwości utleniających więc nie trzeba go regenerować.
Cena filtra w dużej mierze zależy właśnie od rodzaju zastosowanego złoża. Oczywiście wielkość też ma znaczenie, ale nie można tego przekładać proporcjonalnie.

----------


## Jastrząb

> Dla mnie oferta jest bez sensu i to żerowanie na naszej niewiedzy.   Ten sam odżelaziacz, tylko nie pomalowany kosztuje 4 tys. taniej. Wybrałem, tak jak pisałem filtr z Otago i do tej pory go użytkuję. Złoże składa się z naturalnych minerałów bez dodawania chemii.


Tylko ze owe naturalne mineraly (czytaj piasek) nie zawsze spelniaja swoje zadanie. 
Ale latwo wcisnac klientowi "naturalne rozwiazanie bez chemii". Ten kupuje piasek w ocynkowanym zbiorniku o nieznanej trwalosci i sie cieszy ze naturalne  :wink: 

Jest wiele firm ktora sprzeda taki sam odzelaziacz, za cene mniejsza niz 8tys bo to jakies ekstremu.  Ale coz, wolny kraj. Ja osobiscie chetnie bym sprzedal komus odzelaziacz za ...20tys.


marcin

----------


## VIP Jacek

> Tylko ze owe naturalne mineraly (czytaj piasek) nie zawsze spelniaja swoje zadanie. 
> Ale latwo wcisnac klientowi "naturalne rozwiazanie bez chemii". Ten kupuje piasek w ocynkowanym zbiorniku o nieznanej trwalosci i sie cieszy ze naturalne 
> 
> Jest wiele firm ktora sprzeda taki sam odzelaziacz, za cene mniejsza niz 8tys bo to jakies ekstremu.  Ale coz, wolny kraj. Ja osobiscie chetnie bym sprzedal komus odzelaziacz za ...20tys.
> 
> 
> marcin


no i na takich, jak Ty trzeba uważać.  :no:  no na te "malowane zbiorniki"   :big tongue: 
Aby wcisnąć klientowi zgodnie z powiedzeniem: " będzie pan zadowolony".   :smile: 
Jest i piasek i żwiry i dolomity różnej frakcji. Wiem co mam, użytkuję to złoże kilka lat i z wody jestem zadowolony. 
Zadowolony jestem także, że nie zapłaciłem 20 tys. i radzę sobie z odróżnianiem ziaren od plew.
Przyszły klient, czytając takie wypowiedzi będzie wiedział co ma kupić, a czym i kim nie ma co sobie zawracać d...py.

----------


## Jastrząb

> no i na takich, jak Ty trzeba uważać.  no na te "malowane zbiorniki"  
> Aby wcisnąć klientowi zgodnie z powiedzeniem: " będzie pan zadowolony".


Cos Ty sie tego malowania tak czepil. Ja rozumiem, ze cena wysoka moze przeszkadzac, ale ze co, kolor byl nieladny?
Po za Tym, ja niczego nikomu nie sprzedaje, zadnej konkretnej firmy (w przeciwienstwei do Ciebie) nie promuje.




> Jest i piasek i żwiry i dolomity różnej frakcji. Wiem co mam, użytkuję to złoże kilka lat i z wody jestem zadowolony.


Twoje bezkrytyczne zadowolenie faktycznie bije po oczach  :wink: 

Wiesz, nie kazdy che miec w domu taka kobyle z Otago, bo jak rozumiem, to Ty masz taki duzy ocynkowany zbiornik, zasypany "roznymi naturalnymi piaskami, zwirami i dolomitami" ? Nie kazdy tez chce latac i krecic galami.
Sa tez lepsze zloza niz "piaski i zwiry" do warunkow domowych. Piaski i zwiry moga byc kiepskie na magnan, ciezkie do wyplukania, itd itp. Dolomity sie wyplukuja i przestaja podwyzszac pH, przez co magnan Ci w wodzie zostaje i nawet o tym nie wiesz, a firmy sypiace tenzesz dolomit, jakos niechetnie o tym wspominaja. Ale gwarancje przetrzyma. 




> Zadowolony jestem także, że nie zapłaciłem 20 tys. i radzę sobie z odróżnianiem ziaren od plew.


Moim zdaniem sobie nie radzisz i bzdury pleciesz. Forma Otago nie jest jedyna na swiecie. Ze trafiles na kogos kto chcial duzo pieniedzy za odzelaziacz o niczym nie swiadczy. Sa 10-tki firm, ktore odzelaziacz automatyczny sprzeda za normalne pieniadze. Co wiecej, to co ma Otago w cenniku *wcale tanie nie jest!!*



Nie mam nic przeciwko firme Otago. Tylko jej nie promuj jej tak zawziecie, bo na niej sie swiat nie konczy a identyczne rozwiazania moze zaproponowac wiele firm.


marcin

----------


## VIP Jacek

piszę na forum o tym co mam i chwalę, to co mam bo jestem z tego filtra zadowolony, cały czas to powtarzam. 
Nie jestem z branży, ani nie sprzedaję filtrów.

Jestem normalnym użytkownikiem odżelaziacza i tyle.  :smile:

----------


## Jastrząb

> piszę na forum o tym co mam i chwalę, to co mam bo jestem z tego filtra zadowolony, cały czas to powtarzam.


I fajnie ze Ci to dziala i jestes zadowolony. Tylko ze piszesz to w sposob ktory mocno owo firme promuje. A sam piszesz ze jestes tylko uzytkownikiem, wiec moze byc tak, ze masz ograniczona wiedze o innych urzadzeniach tudziez ofertach innych firmach.

pozdrawiam,
marcin

----------


## vega1

jestem na niedługo przed wyborem stacji do odżelaziania. Nie robiłem jeszcze badań, ale mam na bank żelazo, bo woda robi się ruda po wytrąceniu żelaza a dodatkowo śmierdzi. Studnia jest na 24 metry głęboka a woda wychodzi pół metra nad poziom gruntu. 
Mam dwa pytania zanim dokonam wyboru.Pierwsze to badanie wody. Jak mam dostarczyć wodę do sanepidu? Przecież jak wleje do pojemnika, to wytrąci się z niej żelazo. Czy mimo to oni wyłapią potem to żelazo w badaniu?
A druga sprawa to nie rozumiem jednego. Załóżmy że będę napowietrzał wodę przed odżelaziaczem. Jak rozumiem odpada wtedy zbiornik z przeponą. W takim razie jak się rozwiązuje ten problem aby pompa głębinowa nie załączała się przy każdym odkręceniu wody w kranie? Normalnie jest przepona która wypycha "naładowaną" wodę.
A tu?

Z góry dziękuję!

----------


## qbek17

> jestem na niedługo przed wyborem stacji do odżelaziania. Nie robiłem jeszcze badań, ale mam na bank żelazo, bo woda robi się ruda po wytrąceniu żelaza a dodatkowo śmierdzi. Studnia jest na 24 metry głęboka a woda wychodzi pół metra nad poziom gruntu. 
> Mam dwa pytania zanim dokonam wyboru.Pierwsze to badanie wody. Jak mam dostarczyć wodę do sanepidu? Przecież jak wleje do pojemnika, to wytrąci się z niej żelazo. Czy mimo to oni wyłapią potem to żelazo w badaniu?
> A druga sprawa to nie rozumiem jednego. Załóżmy że będę napowietrzał wodę przed odżelaziaczem. Jak rozumiem odpada wtedy zbiornik z przeponą. W takim razie jak się rozwiązuje ten problem aby pompa głębinowa nie załączała się przy każdym odkręceniu wody w kranie? Normalnie jest przepona która wypycha "naładowaną" wodę.
> A tu?
> 
> Z góry dziękuję!


Wodę do badania pobierasz tak aby ograniczyć jej kontakt  z powietrzem (np. lejesz do butelki do pełna - tak żeby nie było wolnej przestrzeni nad wodą). Próbkę dostarczasz do badania jak najszybciej. Możesz też zawezwać sanepid żeby sam pobrał próbki - ale to chyba kosztuje.

W kwestii zbiornika - przy napowietrzaniu musisz też pomyśleć o odpowietrzeniu  :wink:  dajesz zawór odpowietrzający na zbiorniku. Zazwyczaj w okolicy górnego króćca wodowskazu. W tym przypadku poduszka powietrzna pełni tą samą rolę co gumowa przepona.

----------


## Frugo

ja ostatecznie zainstalowalem filtr i odzelaziacz z Otago. i uwazam ze sa profesjonalni. majpierw dostarczylem wode do badania do nich. za darmo sprawdzili. potem odebralem filtr i wklad do filtra. do tego zalatwili mi hydrofor w dobrej cenie bo kolomnie nie bylo gdzie kupic. po zainstalowaniu woda jest krysztal. po miesiacu znowu pobralem wode i dalem im do badania. wyszlo jeszcze ze trzeba dofiltrowac resztke zelaza i do tego juz wystarczyl uzdatniacz ktory mialem.

----------


## qbek17

> ja ostatecznie zainstalowalem filtr i odzelaziacz z Otago. i uwazam ze sa profesjonalni. majpierw dostarczylem wode do badania do nich. za darmo sprawdzili. potem odebralem filtr i wklad do filtra. do tego zalatwili mi hydrofor w dobrej cenie bo kolomnie nie bylo gdzie kupic. po zainstalowaniu woda jest krysztal. po miesiacu znowu pobralem wode i dalem im do badania. wyszlo jeszcze ze trzeba dofiltrowac resztke zelaza i do tego juz wystarczyl uzdatniacz ktory mialem.


Bardziej pewne wyniki miałbyś z sanepidu, a nie firmy która "opiniuje efekty własnej pracy"  :wink:

----------


## Frugo

W Sanepidzie wyszły dokładnie takie same, w obu sytuacjach, najpierw zmierzyłem w Sanepidzie przed odżelaziaczem potem dałem wodę do nich. Wyszło to samo. Pomiary po zamontowaniu wyszły takie same także. Mierzyłem w Sanepidzie w Brzesku.
Więc wg mnie pomiary które wykonują są dobre i nie mam powodów do narzekań.

----------


## qbek17

> ...majpierw dostarczylem wode do badania do nich. za darmo sprawdzili. (...) po miesiacu znowu pobralem wode i dalem im do badania.





> ...najpierw zmierzyłem w Sanepidzie przed odżelaziaczem potem dałem wodę do nich.


Nie sądzisz, że to trochę dziwnie brzmi...?  :wink:

----------


## Frugo

nie.
dałem do Sanepidu, zapłaciłem i dostałem wynik.
dałem do Otago, nie zapłaciłem i też dostałem wynik. Oba były takie same.
Otago doradziło rozwiązanie które zainstalowałem.
Po zainstalowaniu za jakiś miesiąc pobrałem wodę i znowu
dałem do Sanepidu, zapłaciłem i dostałem wynik
dałem do Otago, nie zapłaciłem i też dostałem wynik. I znowu oba były takie same.
Doinstalowałem jeszcze zmiękczacz i woda już spełnia wszystkie wymogi.

Za pierwszym razem moje żelazo to około 12,5mg , po odżelaziaczu 1,1mg, po zmiękczaczu wszystko już jest w normie polskiej.

Co tu jest nie jasnego bo ja nie rozumiem już Ciebie.

----------


## qbek17

Chodzi mi bardziej o jakąś spójną wersję twojej historii...  :smile:  piszesz, że najpierw super firma zrobiła ci darmowe badania, które tylko potwierdziły jak super sprzęt ci zainstalowali, a później dodajesz, że jednak najpierw sanepid robił badania, którym nie wierzyłeś i dałeś super firmie do sprawdzenia  :smile:  



> Za pierwszym razem moje żelazo to około 12,5mg , po odżelaziaczu 1,1mg, po zmiękczaczu wszystko już jest w normie polskiej.


Po tym stwierdzeniu mam już pewność, że ta firma nie jest taka super  :wink:

----------


## Frugo

Ja pass w takim razie przed ELITĄ FORUM. 

ad meritum: co niby nie jest super w tej firmie? bo tylko to mnie zastanawia. resztę mam tam gdzie zawartość wpada do muszli klozetowej.

----------


## qbek17

> Ja pass w takim razie przed ELITĄ FORUM. 
> 
> ad meritum: co niby nie jest super w tej firmie? bo tylko to mnie zastanawia. resztę mam tam gdzie zawartość wpada do muszli klozetowej.


Nie bulwersuj się tak bardzo  :smile:  Przecież tylko rozmawiamy...  :wink:

----------


## free_shop

> po zmiękczaczu wszystko już jest w normie polskiej.


A jaką masz twardość po zmiękczaczu? Bo mi wychodzi, że woda surowa ma powyżej 22 stopni niemieckich.

----------


## free_shop

> Otago. Uwazam ze sa profesjonalni.


Słyszałem wiele pozytywnych opinii klientów na ich temat. Być może pracują w tej firmie ludzie, którzy się znają na technologii i potrafią dobrać filtr, ale patrząc na ich odżelaziacze http://www.otago.com.pl/images/Filtr MP2_manual.jpg myślę, że wykonawca nie ma zielonego pojęcia o ergonomii. Odżelaziacz na głowicach Erie (http://www.otago.com.pl/images/Filtry_10541.jpg, druga od prawej), to, moim zdaniem, pomyłka (brak części zapasowych). Z włoszczyzny wolę risotto :smile:

----------


## Frugo

na głowicach się nie znam ale widzę, że tam jest w sumie 5 rodzajów, może do wyboru do koloru.
odżelaziacz mam więc się wypowiem. mają zestaw prawo i lewostronny w zależności w jakiej konfiguracji masz w pomieszczeniu filtr i odżelaziacz. Bardziej prostego już nie da się wymyśleć. Ilość zaworów pozwala cofnąć wodę z dowolnego miejsca i przepłukać sprawnie filtr. Wg mnie im prościej tym lepiej. Wszystkie zawory kulowe więc każdy Pan Czesio w okolicy w razie W podmieni wszystko bez problemów.

Co do twardości to nie mam pojęcia aż tak mnie to nie frapuje. sprawdzę w domu jak dojadę z terenu w piątek.

----------


## Jastrząb

> Słyszałem wiele pozytywnych opinii klientów na ich temat. Być może pracują w tej firmie ludzie, którzy się znają na technologii i potrafią dobrać filtr, ale patrząc na ich odżelaziacze http://www.otago.com.pl/images/Filtr MP2_manual.jpg myślę, że wykonawca nie ma zielonego pojęcia o ergonomii. Odżelaziacz na głowicach Erie (http://www.otago.com.pl/images/Filtry_10541.jpg, druga od prawej), to, moim zdaniem, pomyłka (brak części zapasowych). Z włoszczyzny wolę risotto


A mi brakuje mi w instrukcji informacji ile potrzeba wody do plukania takiego zwirowego potwora. Zgodze sie ze jak ktos ma 10mgFe to bezpiecznie jest powstawic taki duzy filtr. Ale czy go tak latwo wyplukac to juz nie jestem pewien. W istrukcji podano max przeplyw w czasie pracy ale juz nie ma zalecenia co do plukania. Mam tylko nadzieje, ze sprawdzaja to i ustalaja z klientem.

marcin

----------


## Frugo

płukanie jest subiektywną funkcją z powodów dwóch rzeczy, zmiennej wartości Fe i czasu używania. Nie da się policzyć wg mnie co ile i jaką ilością trzeba przy danym Fe i użyciu płukać. U mnie nie ma licznika wody więc nie jestem wstanie powiedzieć ile przepłynęło wody przez uzdatniacz.
Ale jak płukam to płukam aż woda z uzdatniacza będzie w kolorze przeźroczystym, potem włączam spowrotem filtr. Najlepszym wyznacznikiem jaka jest woda to jednak muszla klozetowa. Jakiekolwiek żelazo poniżej normy da zabarwienie na brązowo, zawsze coś tam cieknie i zawsze się odłoży w takim wypadku.
U mnie wchodzi tak 15-20min płukania zwrotnego i jest ok. Do tego parę razy trzeba jednak szarpnąć wodą z hydroforu wtedy lepiej odwarstwia  ten cały syf.

----------


## Jastrząb

> płukanie jest subiektywną funkcją z powodów dwóch rzeczy, zmiennej wartości Fe i czasu używania. Nie da się policzyć wg mnie co ile i jaką ilością trzeba przy danym Fe i użyciu płukać. U mnie nie ma licznika wody więc nie jestem wstanie powiedzieć ile przepłynęło wody przez uzdatniacz.
> Ale jak płukam to płukam aż woda z uzdatniacza będzie w kolorze przeźroczystym, potem włączam spowrotem filtr. Najlepszym wyznacznikiem jaka jest woda to jednak muszla klozetowa. Jakiekolwiek żelazo poniżej normy da zabarwienie na brązowo, zawsze coś tam cieknie i zawsze się odłoży w takim wypadku.
> U mnie wchodzi tak 15-20min płukania zwrotnego i jest ok. Do tego parę razy trzeba jednak szarpnąć wodą z hydroforu wtedy lepiej odwarstwia  ten cały syf.


Ja nie mowie o tym co ile i jak dlugo tylko z jaka intensywnoscia. Kazde mi znane zloze ma w karcie katalogowej napisane ile wody musi w czasie plukania przez nie przeplyewac i o ile podniesc zeby sie dobrze wyplukalo. Ale jest to czesta bolaczka firm, ze nie podaja tej infomacji, potem ktos ma pompe za slaba i niedoplukiwany filtr gorzej lub wogole nie dziala.

Ergonomia o ktorej wspominal freeshop. Ja wole miec mniejszy filtr ze zlozem katalitycznym niz wiekszy z piaskiem. Piasek jest OK, jak ktos go musi pare ton to filtra nasypac. Wtedy roznica ceny miedzy piaskiem a zlozem ktalitycznym jest spora i uzasadniona. W warunkach domowych. Czy to bedzie piasek za 200PLN czy zloze za 600PLN. A filtr ciut mniejszy. Ale kto co lubi.

Do tego jak patrze w cennik, to tani nie sa :-/

Jeszcze jedno. 
Choc daleki jestem od rzucania hasle typu "podrobka" to jakos raza mnie te nazwy zloz ktore sprzedaja.
DEFERAN 
GLINISAND

Jakos sa uderzajaco podobne do
DEFEMAN
GREENSAND
z prawdopodobnie zastrzezonym znakiem towarowym  ::-(: 

Choc nie mowie ze sie nie znaja na rzeczy. Bardzo duza zawartosc Fe Ci zredukowali. Choc mi by sie nie chcialo recznie krecic tymi zaworami co pare dni :-/
Z drugiej strony z dwojga zlego lepiej tak, niz w sasiednim watku gdzie czlowiekowi na podobne zelazo postawiono za maly filtr ktory nie wyrabia. Nazjwazniesze dla Ciebie ze jestes zadowolowny.


marcin

----------


## free_shop

> płukanie jest subiektywną funkcją z powodów dwóch rzeczy, zmiennej wartości Fe i czasu używania.


Chyba źle zrozumiałeś Jastrzębia. Ilość wody potrzebnej do płukania nie zależy od ilości żelaza, ale od ilości złoża. Przy słabej pompie złoża potrafią się zbrylić (może to potrwać parę miesięcy, albo parę lat, czyli po gwarancji).
Co do ergonomii, to chodziło mi o to, że przy dużych filtrach zawory są na wysokości kolan i trzeba mieć ręce jak u szympansa aby nimi operować nie schylając się.

----------


## free_shop

> Co do twardości to nie mam pojęcia aż tak mnie to nie frapuje.


Jeżeli kiedyś zacznie Ci gdzieś przeciekać woda, bo instalację przeżarło, to może wtedy się zainteresujesz przyczyną.

----------


## qbek17

> płukanie jest subiektywną funkcją z powodów dwóch rzeczy, zmiennej wartości Fe i czasu używania. Nie da się policzyć wg mnie co ile i jaką ilością trzeba przy danym Fe i użyciu płukać. U mnie nie ma licznika wody więc nie jestem wstanie powiedzieć ile przepłynęło wody przez uzdatniacz.
> Ale jak płukam to płukam aż woda z uzdatniacza będzie w kolorze przeźroczystym, potem włączam spowrotem filtr. Najlepszym wyznacznikiem jaka jest woda to jednak muszla klozetowa. Jakiekolwiek żelazo poniżej normy da zabarwienie na brązowo, zawsze coś tam cieknie i zawsze się odłoży w takim wypadku.
> U mnie wchodzi tak 15-20min płukania zwrotnego i jest ok. Do tego parę razy trzeba jednak szarpnąć wodą z hydroforu wtedy lepiej odwarstwia  ten cały syf.


I tu się nie zgodzę. Przy konkretnym złożu (a nie mieszance piasku z czymś bliżej nieokreślonym) da się dokładnie policzyć wydajność takiego urządzenia. Poza tym powinien tam być wodomierz, który powie ile wody przepłynęło przez filtr. Określanie czasu płukania na zasadzie "na oko, jak zacznie przebijać" to trochę niepoważne podejście... Myślę, że także wyniki badań mogą tu nie być miarodajne, bo co z tego że filtr pracuje dobrze zaraz po płukaniu (kiedy pobierasz próbkę), jak zaraz zaczyna przepuszczać żelazo, mangan i inne rzeczy (zanim stwierdzisz "na oko" potrzebę regeneracji to tych pierwiastków może już być dużo ponad normę). 

Kolejna sprawa - ręczne przestawianie zaworów. Jak dla mnie nie ma to nic wspólnego z ergonomią użytkowania. Zrozumiałbym gdyby była to wersja najtańsza, ale ta firma raczej się ceni wysoko...

----------


## pepe1234

Witam, przygotowuję się do zakupu stacji uzdatniania
Oto wyniki badania mojej wody:
mętność 7
pH    5,6
twardosć   130
żelazo    <0,05
mangan   0,4
azotany  <15
azot amonowy   0,15
chlorki   30
siarczki   <0,03
przewodność   290

Wody jeszcze zbyt wiele nie używałem (stą może ta mętność), jeżeli to możliwe proszę o doradztwo wyborze zestawu do uzdatniania ewentualnie firmy do której mogę się z tym zwrócić, jako że jestem na ukończeniu budowy to budżet też jest raczej ograniczony  :smile: 

W domu będą mieszkały 3 osoby, hydrofor mam przeponowy, 
Z góry dziękuję za pomoc

dodam jeszcze że jestem ze slaska  :smile:

----------


## free_shop

> Witam, przygotowuję się do zakupu stacji uzdatniania
> Oto wyniki badania mojej wody:
> mętność 7
> pH    5,6
> twardosć   130
> żelazo    <0,05
> mangan   0,4
> azotany  <15
> azot amonowy   0,15
> ...


Jeżeli usuniesz z wody mangan, to z kranu popłynie Ci Cisowianka :Smile: . Jest tylko jedno "ale", przy tak niskim pH go nie usuniesz. Prawdopodobnie masz CO2 w wodzie.
Rozwiązaniem jest wstawienie aspiratora i zmiana zbiornika hydroforowego na bezprzeponowy. Po zamianie ponów badania (wystarczy pH i mangan). Dopiero wtedy będzie można dobrać filtr.

----------


## qbek17

> Rozwiązaniem jest wstawienie aspiratora i zmiana zbiornika hydroforowego na bezprzeponowy. Po zamianie ponów badania (wystarczy pH i mangan). Dopiero wtedy będzie można dobrać filtr.


Jest jeszcze możliwość postawienia dodatkowego zbiornika ze złożem podnoszącym pH... ale i tak lepiej by chyba wyszło ze zmianą hydroforu.

----------


## free_shop

> Jest jeszcze możliwość postawienia dodatkowego zbiornika ze złożem podnoszącym pH... ale i tak lepiej by chyba wyszło ze zmianą hydroforu.


Zgadzam się z Tobą, być może wystarczy zwykły odżelaziacz z domieszką złoża dolomitowego (np. Corosex).

----------


## Jastrząb

> Zgadzam się z Tobą, być może wystarczy zwykły odżelaziacz z domieszką złoża dolomitowego (np. Corosex).


Zaspokojcie moja ciekawosc. Na ile czasu domieszka dolomitu w praktyce wystarcza. Czy toto bedzie podnosci pH (wa warunkach domowych) przez 3misieace, pol roku czy moze 2 lata?? I ile tego dolomitu sie wsypuje. Jest do garsc, pare litrow, czy polowa zloza. Chodzi mi o to, ze odkrecanie glowicy to upierdliwa rzecz jest, bo potrafi koszyk dolny wyszarpac troche ze zloza. Czy nie stosuja sie rozwaizan typu filtr BigBlue przed hydroforem, zasypany kilkunastoma kg takiego dolomitu. Latwo wymienic bez potrzby rozkrecania samej kolumny filtracyjnej.

marcin

----------


## pepe1234

Dostałem dzisiaj ofertę z firmy .... (nie bedę robił reklamy), proponują mi:

1A) Filtr mechaniczny Cintropur NW 25 - 319,00 PLN
Wydajność 5,0 m3/h
Powierzchnia filtracji: 4,5 dm2
Zestaw wkładów zapasowych 10mic (5 szt.) - 51,00 PLN
lub
1B) Filtr Mechaniczny Cintropur NW 32 - 399,00 PLN
Wydajność 6,5 m3/h.
Powierzchnia filtracji: 8,4 dm2.
Zestaw wkładów wymiennych 10 mikronów (5 szt) - 73,00 PLN
2. JONOWYMIENNIK NA ZŁOŻU CRYSTAL-RIGHT:
Usuwa mangan, koryguje odczyn pH wody, zmiękcza wodę.
2A) Jonowymiennik KLARSAN 10x44 CR CL CI - 3590,00 PLN
Usuwa żelazo, mangan i azot amonowy, zmiękcza wodę.
Złoże: Crystal-Right - 30 litrów
Żywotność złoża do 10 lat,
Wydajność 1,3 m3/h,
Automatyczna głowica objętościowa (z przepływomierzem),
elektroniczna CLACK
Regeneracja roztworem chlorku sodu.

Co o tym sadzicie nie piszą nic o wymianie hydroforu itp no i cena jak dla mnie trochę wysoka (ja się na tym kompletnie nie znam i moze tylko mi się tak wydaje)

----------


## Hytryulik

> Dostałem dzisiaj ofertę z firmy .... (nie bedę robił reklamy), proponują mi:
> 
> 1A) Filtr mechaniczny Cintropur NW 25 - 319,00 PLN
> Wydajność 5,0 m3/h
> Powierzchnia filtracji: 4,5 dm2
> Zestaw wkładów zapasowych 10mic (5 szt.) - 51,00 PLN
> lub
> 1B) Filtr Mechaniczny Cintropur NW 32 - 399,00 PLN
> Wydajność 6,5 m3/h.
> ...


Masz niską twardość wody więc raczej powinieneś zamontować odmanganiacz na Grensandzie. 
Jeżeli skorzystasz z oferty tej firmy dokładnie sprawdź czy dostałeś urządzenia zgodne z opisem (bez chińszczyzny)

----------


## Jastrząb

> Masz niską twardość wody więc raczej powinieneś zamontować odmanganiacz na Grensandzie.


Hytry. Nawrociles sie czy jak? Greensand proponujesz? Toz czlowiek ma pH=5,6, a Ty mu greensand sugerujesz. Toz to idealny przypadek na DOLOMIT  :wink:  Ba, nawet qbek i free_shop sugerowali zloza podnoszace pH, a Ty wyskakujesz z tym wstretnym greensandem regenerowanym wstretna chemia? 
Swiat na glowie stanal normalnie  :wink: 

pozdrawiam,
marcin

----------


## qbek17

> Swiat na glowie stanal normalnie


Pójdę nawet dalej - odradzam CR  :wink:  
Przy takim pH nie ma szans (i na pewno nie "skoryguje" pH), nie mówiąc już o cenie i samej zasadności jego stosowania do takich przekroczeń...

----------


## qbek17

> Zaspokojcie moja ciekawosc. Na ile czasu domieszka dolomitu w praktyce wystarcza. Czy toto bedzie podnosci pH (wa warunkach domowych) przez 3misieace, pol roku czy moze 2 lata?? I ile tego dolomitu sie wsypuje. Jest do garsc, pare litrow, czy polowa zloza. Chodzi mi o to, ze odkrecanie glowicy to upierdliwa rzecz jest, bo potrafi koszyk dolny wyszarpac troche ze zloza. Czy nie stosuja sie rozwaizan typu filtr BigBlue przed hydroforem, zasypany kilkunastoma kg takiego dolomitu. Latwo wymienic bez potrzby rozkrecania samej kolumny filtracyjnej.


Ja bym się nie odważył robić "mieszanki" dolomitu z innym złożem. Jeśli już to albo w formie oddzielnego filtra (z głowicą przelotową) albo tak jak piszesz - wkład BB.
A co do trwałości takiego złoża to jest to tak indywidualna sprawa jak inna jest woda u każdego użytkownika.

----------


## pepe1234

WItam, zastanawiała mnie jedna rzecz (miałem zółty osad a w poprzednich badaniach zelazo wyszło w normie) więc oddałem wodę jeszcze raz do badania - tym razem do Sanepidu
moje wyniki to:
mętność 8,9
pH 5,9
żelazo  3,6
mangan 0,43
Wypisałem tylko przekroczone wyniki, reszta jest w normie

Czy to się da w miarę niedrogo uzdatnić?
Dostałem juz jedną ofertę - wymiana zbiornika na 300 l bezprzeponowy + aspirator+ odzelaziacz na złożu dolomitowym z głowicą fleck 2510

Natomiast osoba która wierciła mi studnię radzi zastosować jakis filtr zwirowy gdyż twierdzi ze te wszystkie odzelaziacze nowej generacji są drogie i nie dadzą sobie rady z moją wodą (będą się zapychały itd

Pomóżcie pls

----------


## Frugo

no i dobrze ci mówi. przy głębinówkach mamy dużo żelaza bo już taka ta nasza Polska głębinowa woda jest. co nie jest tragedią bo są na to rozwiązania.
automaty są dobre do wody z wodociągu gdzie nie ma dużego odchylenia od normy i dobre gdy mieszkasz gdzieś blisko miasta - serwis zdecydowanie droższy i w praktyce mimo że automat to bardziej koszto-czasochłonne.

u mnie żelaza było jeszcze więcej. mam 300l hydrofor, iżektor, filtr żwirowy (5 warstw), zmiękczacz. całość wyszła mi 2550zł + montaż 550zł + zmiękczacz 1100zł (tu zależy od twojego pH. najlepiej zmierzyć po zainstalowaniu filtra i trochę niech pochodzi.

----------


## Jastrząb

> WItam, zastanawiała mnie jedna rzecz (miałem zółty osad a w poprzednich badaniach zelazo wyszło w normie) więc oddałem wodę jeszcze raz do badania - tym razem do Sanepidu
> moje wyniki to:
> mętność 8,9
> pH 5,9
> żelazo  3,6
> mangan 0,43
> Wypisałem tylko przekroczone wyniki, reszta jest w normie
> 
> Czy to się da w miarę niedrogo uzdatnić?
> ...


Idz do firmy, ktora Ci poprzednio robila badania i zarzadaj zwrotu pieniedzy. Bo zeby 3,6 (zakladam ze mg) zelaza w wodzie nie zauwazyc, to trzeba sie pewnie postarac. Ale wogole badania nie wykonac.

Firma zaproponowala Ci filtr, ktory ma szanse zelazo usunac. A to dlatego ze dolomit rozpuszczajac sie podniesie Ci pH wody. Bez tego, przy pH 5,9 pewnie mizerna szansa zeby zelazo usunac. Musisz byc tylko swiadomy, ze kiedys dolomit przestanie pH podnosic. Nie umiem powiedziec czy za pol roku czy za 5 lat.

Studniarz zas generalnie bzdury opowiada. Czym sie rozni filtr zwirowy od dolomiowego. No tym czym dolomit od zwiru. Tyle ze piasek Ci pH nie podniesie wiec nie licz na skuteczne usuniecie Fe.
A piasek, dolomit, zloze katalityczne, czy cokolwiek innego mozna zas nasypac albo do estetycznego polietylenowego zbiornika, uzupelnic automatyczna glowica ktora w okreslonych odstepach czasu sama  bedzie filtr plukac. Ale mozna tez nasypac do wielkiego ocynkowanego zbiornika i biegac raz na tydzien zeby recznymi zaworami poprzestawiac przeplyw wody celem wyplukania filtra. Bo tak to niektore firmy robia.

Mam wrazenie ze uzywajac okreslenia filtr zwirowy studniarz mial wlasnie ten drugi na filtr na mysli. Z czego wnioskuje, ze generalnie nie ma pojecia o temacie.

Marcin

----------


## Jastrząb

> automaty są dobre do wody z wodociągu gdzie nie ma dużego odchylenia od normy i dobre gdy mieszkasz gdzieś blisko miasta - serwis zdecydowanie droższy i w praktyce mimo że automat to bardziej koszto-czasochłonne.


Przepraszam co to za bzdura. Mam filtr na popularnej glowicy. Zelaza w wodzie 3.5mg. Od 3 lat dziala. "Serwisu" glowica potrzebowala tyle zeby zegar po zanikach napiecia doprowadzic do porzadku.




> u mnie żelaza było jeszcze więcej. mam 300l hydrofor, iżektor, filtr żwirowy (5 warstw), zmiękczacz. całość wyszła mi 2550zł + montaż 550zł + zmiękczacz 1100zł (tu zależy od twojego pH. najlepiej zmierzyć po zainstalowaniu filtra i trochę niech pochodzi.


Sorry, ale 5 warstw zwiru, to chwyt marketingowy. Zwir to zwir. Czyms sie kolorem te warstwy  roznia? Osobnym wiaderkiem nasypywali? Jakbys nasypal zamiast "5 warstw zwiru" 1 ale wieksza dzialac bedzie tak samo.  Od "ilosci warstw" wazeniejsze co do za zwir. Czy pod mikroskopem bedzie widac gladkie ziarna czy bardzo porowate. Porowate lepiej wylapia zanieczyszczenia. 
A po za tym przy plukaniu i tak sie te wszystkie warstwy wymieszaja.

marcin

----------


## Hytryulik

> no i dobrze ci mówi. przy głębinówkach mamy dużo żelaza bo już taka ta nasza Polska głębinowa woda jest. co nie jest tragedią bo są na to rozwiązania.
> automaty są dobre do wody z wodociągu gdzie nie ma dużego odchylenia od normy i dobre gdy mieszkasz gdzieś blisko miasta - serwis zdecydowanie droższy i w praktyce mimo że automat to bardziej koszto-czasochłonne.
> 
> u mnie żelaza było jeszcze więcej. mam 300l hydrofor, iżektor, filtr żwirowy (5 warstw), zmiękczacz. całość wyszła mi 2550zł + montaż 550zł + zmiękczacz 1100zł (tu zależy od twojego pH. najlepiej zmierzyć po zainstalowaniu filtra i trochę niech pochodzi.


Podziwiam Cię. Zmiękczacz za 1100 zł to parodia chyba że z najgorszych chińskich śmieci z firmy Krzak. Według mnie to ty jesteś samobójcą, tylko pomyśl że masz dzieci.
A czas ręcznych odżelaziaczy już minął szczególnie że za nim stoi zmiękczacz.

----------


## pepe1234

> Musisz byc tylko swiadomy, ze kiedys dolomit przestanie pH podnosic. Nie umiem powiedziec czy za pol roku czy za 5 lat.



I co wtedy? jak dolomit przestanie pH podnosić?

----------


## pepe1234

Dostałem dzisiaj kolejną ofertę i zaproponowano mi FILTR MULTIFUNKCYJNY COSMOWATER PLUS, Pani nie chce mi dać pisemnego zapewnienia że filtr ten da sobie radę ale .... powiedziała ze udostępni mi urządzenie na tydzień czasu abym mógł sprawdzić czy urządzenie podołą moim wynikom. Czy w ciągu tygodnia mozna przetestować takie urządzenie?
Dodam jeszcze że urządzenie to jako jedyne usuwa żelazo i mangan bez dostępu powietrza (czyli bede mógł zostawić posiadany hydrofor przeponowy)

----------


## Hytryulik

> Dostałem dzisiaj kolejną ofertę i zaproponowano mi FILTR MULTIFUNKCYJNY COSMOWATER PLUS, Pani nie chce mi dać pisemnego zapewnienia że filtr ten da sobie radę ale .... powiedziała ze udostępni mi urządzenie na tydzień czasu abym mógł sprawdzić czy urządzenie podołą moim wynikom. Czy w ciągu tygodnia mozna przetestować takie urządzenie?
> Dodam jeszcze że urządzenie to jako jedyne usuwa żelazo i mangan bez dostępu powietrza (czyli bede mógł zostawić posiadany hydrofor przeponowy)


Bzdura, masz za dużo żelaza, niską twardość i niskie PH aby montować urządzenia regenerowane solą (która kosztuje). Kombajny zdają egzamin na polu. No i ten zawór sterujący.... . zje Cię serwis. Masz dobrą propozycję i sądzę że jedyną słuszną zastosować dolomit i silny zawór. Wymienisz dolomit co trzy cztery lata i nic więcej.

----------


## qbek17

> Dostałem dzisiaj kolejną ofertę i zaproponowano mi FILTR MULTIFUNKCYJNY COSMOWATER PLUS, Pani nie chce mi dać pisemnego zapewnienia że filtr ten da sobie radę ale .... powiedziała ze udostępni mi urządzenie na tydzień czasu abym mógł sprawdzić czy urządzenie podołą moim wynikom. Czy w ciągu tygodnia mozna przetestować takie urządzenie?
> Dodam jeszcze że urządzenie to jako jedyne usuwa żelazo i mangan bez dostępu powietrza (czyli bede mógł zostawić posiadany hydrofor przeponowy)


Nie ono jedno usuwa żelazo i mangan w ten sposób, ale żadne z tych rozwiązań nie usunie ci tych pierwiastków w tak niskim pH. Bez jego podniesienia (przez napowietrzanie lub dolomitem) nie masz co liczyć na sukces.
A przez tydzień raczej nie będzie miarodajnych wyników.

----------


## pepe1234

Czyli kupuje tani odzelaziacz z domieszką złoża dolomitowego, do tego zmieniam hydrofor na bezprzeponowy + aspirator i zboaczę co będzie dalej (takie rozwiązanie proponują 4 firmy)
Sąsiad ma chyba takie rozwiązanie i dodatkowo ma jeszcze za odzelaziaczem założony zmiękczacz (mamy wodę chyba z tego samego cieku)

----------


## qbek17

> Czyli kupuje tani odzelaziacz z domieszką złoża dolomitowego, do tego zmieniam hydrofor na bezprzeponowy + aspirator i zboaczę co będzie dalej (takie rozwiązanie proponują 4 firmy)
> Sąsiad ma chyba takie rozwiązanie i dodatkowo ma jeszcze za odzelaziaczem założony zmiękczacz (mamy wodę chyba z tego samego cieku)


Dolomit rozpuszczając się będzie podnosił twardość. Dlatego postawienie za całym odżelazianiem zmiękczacza ma sens. Bez niego zamienisz osady żelaza na osady z kamienia. 
Twój wybór czy chcesz się bawić etapami czy załatwić sprawę za jednym razem. Możesz spróbować postawić odżelaziacz z dolomitem bez wymiany hydroforu i sprawdzić czy w ten sposób nie uda się pozbyć żelaza (szansa jest raczej niewielka). Jeśli to nie zadziała to wtedy wymieniasz hydrofor i dodajesz napowietrzanie.... ale to dłuższa zabawa, sporo testów i nie każdy chce się w to bawić.

----------


## free_shop

> Czyli kupuje tani odzelaziacz z domieszką złoża dolomitowego, do tego zmieniam hydrofor na bezprzeponowy + aspirator i zboaczę co będzie dalej (takie rozwiązanie proponują 4 firmy)


Jak to napisał qbek17: "Twój wybór". Jeżeli Ci się nie spieszy, to zamontuj tylko aspirator + zbiornik bezprzeponowy. Za zbiornikiem możesz ew. zamontować filtr narurowy (z wkładem np. 100 mikronów). Filtr przyda Ci się później jako ochrona głowic.
Ponów badania na pH, żelazo i mangan. Wtedy będzie wiadomo, czy stosować złoże podwyższające pH. Twardość masz niską i zmiękczacz może okazać się zbędny (2 -3 koła w kieszeni :Smile: ). Po ponownych badaniach łatwiej będzie dobrać odpowiedni (i zapewne tańszy filtr odżelaziający).

----------


## qbek17

> Jak to napisał qbek17: "Twój wybór". Jeżeli Ci się nie spieszy, to zamontuj tylko aspirator + zbiornik bezprzeponowy. Za zbiornikiem możesz ew. zamontować filtr narurowy (z wkładem np. 100 mikronów). Filtr przyda Ci się później jako ochrona głowic.
> Ponów badania na pH, żelazo i mangan. Wtedy będzie wiadomo, czy stosować złoże podwyższające pH. Twardość masz niską i zmiękczacz może okazać się zbędny (2 -3 koła w kieszeni). Po ponownych badaniach łatwiej będzie dobrać odpowiedni (i zapewne tańszy filtr odżelaziający).


Nie wydaje mi się żeby samo napowietrzanie wystarczyło do podniesienia pH do wystarczającego poziomu. Poza tym mam wrażenie, że pepe1234 raczej chce zostawić już posiadany hydrofor  :smile: 
Twardości nie podawał - to że jest w normie może oznaczać że jest jej np 450 mg, a to na pewno nie jest mało.

----------


## free_shop

> Nie wydaje mi się żeby samo napowietrzanie wystarczyło do podniesienia pH do wystarczającego poziomu. Poza tym mam wrażenie, że pepe1234 raczej chce zostawić już posiadany hydrofor 
> Twardości nie podawał - to że jest w normie może oznaczać że jest jej np 450 mg, a to na pewno nie jest mało.


Podawał, o ile dobrze pamiętam, to jakieś 7 z groszem st. niemieckich.
Jeżeli pH spowodowane jest obecnością dwutlenku węgla, to aspirator powinien dać radę (nie wiem jak dużo je podniesie, bo przecież wiesz, że woda jest jak kobieta, każda jest inna :Smile: ).

----------


## Jastrząb

> Podawał, o ile dobrze pamiętam, to jakieś 7 z groszem st. niemieckich.
> Jeżeli pH spowodowane jest obecnością dwutlenku węgla, to aspirator powinien dać radę (nie wiem jak dużo je podniesie, bo przecież wiesz, że woda jest jak kobieta, każda jest inna).


A to nie mozna zrobic prostego testu? Nalac wody do wiadra, natlenic, wybeltac, odstawic (odgazowac) i wtedy zmierzyc pH? Bedzie wiadomo na co maksymalnie mozna liczyc w kwestii wzrostu pH.
Czy sie myle i za bardzo lopatologicznie mysle?

marcin

----------


## free_shop

> A to nie mozna zrobic prostego testu? Nalac wody do wiadra, natlenic, wybeltac, odstawic (odgazowac) i wtedy zmierzyc pH? Bedzie wiadomo na co maksymalnie mozna liczyc w kwestii wzrostu pH.
> Czy sie myle i za bardzo lopatologicznie mysle?
> 
> marcin


Masz rację z testem. Można nalać wodę do połowy butelki, wstrząsnąć dobrze kilka razy i odstawić na noc. Następnego dnia zobaczyć, czy się coś wytrąciło. Zbadać pH wody znad osadu. Nie będzie to zapewne w pełni miarodajne, ale pomocne ( i tanie ) rowiązanie.

----------


## vega1

> A to nie mozna zrobic prostego testu? Nalac wody do wiadra, natlenic, wybeltac, odstawic (odgazowac) i wtedy zmierzyc pH? Bedzie wiadomo na co maksymalnie mozna liczyc w kwestii wzrostu pH.
> Czy sie myle i za bardzo lopatologicznie mysle?
> 
> marcin


podnoszenie ph przez napowietrzanie to zabieg krótkotrwały i sztuczny. Owszem, test wykaże podniesione ph, ale to nic nie zmienia. Po odstaniu, woda wróci do swojej poprzedniej wartości ph.

----------


## Jastrząb

> podnoszenie ph przez napowietrzanie to zabieg krótkotrwały i sztuczny. Owszem, test wykaże podniesione ph, ale to nic nie zmienia. Po odstaniu, woda wróci do swojej poprzedniej wartości ph.


Ja tam sie nie znam. Ale koledzy sugerowali, ze pH moze sie podniesc w sposob trwaly nie z racji napowietrzenia, ale z racji usuniecia (odgazowania) CO2.

marcin

----------


## free_shop

> podnoszenie ph przez napowietrzanie to zabieg krótkotrwały i sztuczny.


Raczej odwrotnie. Obniżenie pH poprzez nasycenie wody dwutlenkiem węgla to "zabieg sztuczny i krótkotrwały".
Proste doświadczenie: weź dwie wody, jedną niegazowaną, drugą gazowaną. Nalej do szklanek. Zabełtaj obie mocno i odstaw na parę godzin. Ta gazowana już nie będzie gazowana, a ta niegazowana nadal będzie niegazowana :yes: .
To tak z praktyki. Teorię można wygooglać. Na początek polecam np.
http://www.chem.pg.gda.pl/Katedry/Detergenty/files/uzdatnianie_wody_-_odgazowanie.pdf

----------


## qbek17

> Podawał, o ile dobrze pamiętam, to jakieś 7 z groszem st. niemieckich.
> Jeżeli pH spowodowane jest obecnością dwutlenku węgla, to aspirator powinien dać radę (nie wiem jak dużo je podniesie, bo przecież wiesz, że woda jest jak kobieta, każda jest inna).


Faktycznie przeoczyłem tą twardość  :wink:  Jeśli nie będzie dolomitu to zmiękczacz nie ma co robić...

----------


## bleejd

Witam,

Mam problem z żelazem w wodzie, wyniki mojej wody to:
 - Żelazo 0,9 mg/dm3
- Mangan 0,25 mg/dm3
- Ph 8,11
- Twardość 20dH
Mam hydrofor przepływowy o pojemności 300l.
Proszę o pomoc jak pozbyć się tego rdzawego zabarwienia się w wodzie, jakiego użyć "odżelaziacza"?

----------


## qbek17

> Witam,
> 
> Mam problem z żelazem w wodzie, wyniki mojej wody to:
>  - Żelazo 0,9 mg/dm3
> - Mangan 0,25 mg/dm3
> - Ph 8,11
> - Twardość 20dH
> Mam hydrofor przepływowy o pojemności 300l.
> Proszę o pomoc jak pozbyć się tego rdzawego zabarwienia się w wodzie, jakiego użyć "odżelaziacza"?


W zasadzie to każdy hydrofor jest "przepływowy"  :smile:  Pewnie miałeś na myśli przeponowy?
Z tego co piszesz niewiele wynika... nie masz dużo tego żelaza i manganu. Podaj jakie masz zapotrzebowanie na wodę, jakie przepływy chwilowe przewidujesz, jaką masz pompę, jakie możliwości odprowadzenia ścieków, jakieś ograniczenia ze względu na ciśnienie/ilość miejsca? Wtedy będzie można czegoś szukać  :smile:

----------


## free_shop

Jeżeli 300 l, to chyba "ocynk".
Wstawiłbym przed zbiornikiem aspirator, za zbiornikiem zwykły odżelaziacz (np. Birm na butli 10x54), za odżelaziaczem zmiękczacz (np. 50m3 x st.niemiecki). Wodę zmiękczyłbym do 6-8 stopni.

----------


## Jastrząb

> Jeżeli 300 l, to chyba "ocynk".


300L sa tez w wersji z workiem.

marcin

----------


## Maciejka71

mam problem z wodą, z badania sanepidu wynika, że przekroczone są 15 krotnie żelazo i 3 krotnie mangan. Studnia głębinowa coś koło 20 metrów, żadne filtry narurowe nie przynoszą najmniejszych efektów... mile widziana podpowiedź fachowców, których widzę tu nie brakuje, jeżeli potrzebne są jakieś informacje to chętnie wszystkich udzielę... pozdrawiam ciepło

----------


## qbek17

> mam problem z wodą, z badania sanepidu wynika, że przekroczone są 15 krotnie żelazo i 3 krotnie mangan. Studnia głębinowa coś koło 20 metrów, żadne filtry narurowe nie przynoszą najmniejszych efektów... mile widziana podpowiedź fachowców, których widzę tu nie brakuje, jeżeli potrzebne są jakieś informacje to chętnie wszystkich udzielę... pozdrawiam ciepło


Podaj konkretne wyniki badań - nie tylko przekroczenia. Podaj wydajność pompy, rodzaj hydroforu, zapotrzebowanie na wodę.

----------


## Jastrząb

> Podaj konkretne wyniki badań - nie tylko przekroczenia. Podaj wydajność pompy, rodzaj hydroforu, zapotrzebowanie na wodę.


I dorzuc jeszcze sposob pozbywania sie sciekow (szambo, oczyszczalnia, kanalizacja).

marcin

----------


## vega1

mnie interesuje odżelaziacz, ale taki który działa bez napowietrzacza czyli całość odżelaziania przeprowadza złoże. Czy to prawda, że one nadają się tylko do mało zażelazionych wód?

----------


## qbek17

> mnie interesuje odżelaziacz, ale taki który działa bez napowietrzacza czyli całość odżelaziania przeprowadza złoże. Czy to prawda, że one nadają się tylko do mało zażelazionych wód?


Nie ma takiej reguły.
Zależy od parametrów wody i rodzaju złoża.

----------


## Jastrząb

> mnie interesuje odżelaziacz, ale taki który działa bez napowietrzacza czyli całość odżelaziania przeprowadza złoże. Czy to prawda, że one nadają się tylko do mało zażelazionych wód?


To zalezy co rozumiesz przez malo zazelaziona wode. Podaj ilosc Fe w wodzie. A najlepiej, jak pisal przed chwila Qbek, wszystkie parametry wody. Zwlaszcza pH jest istotne.

Po za tym, calosc odzelaziania przeprowadza zloze. W przypadku napowietrzania w hydroforze zachodzi  czesciowo utlenianie, samo utlenione zelazo jest zatrzymywane na zlozu.
Co wiecej, ja tam zawsze namawiam, na wymiane zbiornika na taki bez worka i zrobienie napowietrznia. Nie dlatego nawet ze to lepsze, ale ze tansze! Wymiana zbiornika kosztuje z 1000PLN (lub mnie jesli gdzies opchnac zbiornik z workiem), ale tyle wydasz przez 2-3 lata (zgrubny szacunek) na regeneraty do zloza (czy to nadmanganian potasu do Greensand'a, czy to sol do CrystalRight's).

marcin

----------


## Maciejka71

dzięki za zainteresowanie  :smile:  nie spodziewałem się, że ktoś tak szybko zareaguje...
nie wiem jaka jest wydajność pompy niestety, ale jak podlewam ogród to cały dzień może pracować, hydrofor mam taki mały a ścieki odprowadxzam do szamba, zapotrzebowanie na wodę chyba duże (ja, żona - codzienna kąpiel i dziecko w drodze  :smile:  i to jest problem, bo nie będę dzidziusia kąpał w żółtawej wodzie, zimna jest ok ale po podgrzeniu robi się żółta)
wyniki badań: odcz\yn ph 7,2
przewodność 823, jon amonowy 0,8, azotany poniżej 5, azotyny poniżej 0,05, mangan 0,198, żelazo 2,940, fluorki poniżej 0,20, chlorki 59, siarczany 63, barwa 30, brak coli, pacioorkowców kałowych i innych tego typu bakterii

----------


## Maciejka71

na allegro pełno jest odżelaziaczy i każdy zdaniem sprzedawcy jest "ten jedyny działający" niestety nie mam znajomych którzy się na tym znają, mam nadzieję że znajdę ich tutaj  :smile:

----------


## vega1

> Co wiecej, ja tam zawsze namawiam, na wymiane zbiornika na taki bez worka i zrobienie napowietrznia. Nie dlatego nawet ze to lepsze, ale ze tansze! Wymiana zbiornika kosztuje z 1000PLN (lub mnie jesli gdzies opchnac zbiornik z workiem), ale tyle wydasz przez 2-3 lata (zgrubny szacunek) na regeneraty do zloza (czy to nadmanganian potasu do Greensand'a, czy to sol do CrystalRight's).
> marcin


czyli tych złóż które są w odżelaziaczach z napowietrzaniem, nie regeneruje się? Tylko płucze i koniec?

----------


## Maciejka71

> dzięki za zainteresowanie  nie spodziewałem się, że ktoś tak szybko zareaguje...
> nie wiem jaka jest wydajność pompy niestety, ale jak podlewam ogród to cały dzień może pracować, hydrofor mam taki mały a ścieki odprowadxzam do szamba, zapotrzebowanie na wodę chyba duże (ja, żona - codzienna kąpiel i dziecko w drodze  i to jest problem, bo nie będę dzidziusia kąpał w żółtawej wodzie, zimna jest ok ale po podgrzeniu robi się żółta)
> wyniki badań: odcz\yn ph 7,2
> przewodność 823, jon amonowy 0,8, azotany poniżej 5, azotyny poniżej 0,05, mangan 0,198, żelazo 2,940, fluorki poniżej 0,20, chlorki 59, siarczany 63, barwa 30, brak coli, pacioorkowców kałowych i innych tego typu bakterii


ustaliłem już hydrofor av50 50 litrów membrana epdm, pompa pływa w studni więc tej chyba nie uda mi się ustalić

----------


## Jastrząb

> czyli tych złóż które są w odżelaziaczach z napowietrzaniem, nie regeneruje się? Tylko płucze i koniec?


Dokladnie. 
Zeby bylo prosciej, złoże w  klasycznym odzelaziaczu to .... piasek. I jesli pH odpowiednie to spokojnie zelazo usunie. Choc z manganem trudniej.
Choc piasek ma tez pewne wady, w warunkach domowych nie potrzebujesz ton tego zloza, wiec najczesciej stosuje sie inne zloza, ktore sa takimi czy innymi tlenkami manganu. Czy to kopalnianymi, czy to sztucznie nalozonymi na jakis inny material.

marcin

----------


## Jastrząb

> ustaliłem już hydrofor av50 50 litrów membrana epdm, pompa pływa w studni więc tej chyba nie uda mi się ustalić


Masz 3 opcje:
1. wymiana zbiornika na ciut wiekszy (tak ze 150-200L chociaz )bez membrany, zeby woda mogla sie napowietrzyc
2. zostawienie zbiornika i zastosowanie zloza greensand w filtrze, ktore jednak trzeba regenerowac nadmanganianem potasu co pare dni
3. zostawienie zbiornika i zastosowanie zloza CrystalRight, regenerowanego sola, ktore to usunie rowniez twardosc

1. Najtansze eksploatacyjnie. Duzy hydrofor + filtr zajma troche miejsca. Jak pisalem komus innemu wczoraj, zakup nowego hydroforu jest tanszy niz 2-3 lata zakupu nadmanganiu/soli do regenerowania zloza w wersji 2 i 3. Stosunkowo malo wody na plukanie filtra poleci do szamba, bo filtr sie tylko plucze woda.

2. Nadmanganian kosztuje, pewnie z 50PLN miesiecznie. Do szamba poleci ciut wiecej wody, po filtr trzeba wyplukac, zregenerowac nadmanganianem, i wyplukac z nadmanganianiu. Ale woda nie wymaga napowietrzania, moze zostac aktualny hydrofor.

3. Sol kosztuje. Dodatkowo masz sporo siarczanow. Obok jest watek o tym jak to woda po tym zlozu po podgrzaniu smierdzi siarkowodorem. Duza zawartosc siarczanow moze byc jednym z powodow. Woda po tym jest zmiekczona do 0.

Osobiscie jestem za opcja 1. Jesli nie chcesz, nie mozesz wymienic zbiornika to opcja 2. 

marcin

----------


## Maciejka71

dzięki za odpowiedź, zabiorę się za poszukiwanie hydroforu i filtra, czy może polecacie jakieś konkretne, które są solidne w miarę tanie i się sprawdziły

----------


## vega1

a jak jest usuwane powietrze z układu które jest wykorzystywane do wytrącenia żelaza? I co w bojlerze robi za poduszkę pchającą wodę?

----------


## VIP Jacek

> dzięki za odpowiedź, zabiorę się za poszukiwanie hydroforu i filtra, czy może polecacie jakieś konkretne, które są solidne w miarę tanie i się sprawdziły


przeczytaj sobie początek wątku i moje posty, ja kupiłem prosty, ręcznie płukany odżelaziacz z napowietrzaniem - aspiratorem.
Nadmiar powietrza usuwany jest poprzez odpowietrznik,  który montuje się na rurce wodowskazu, to do *vega1*​
Filtr użytkuje 5 lat i do tej pory nie miałem żadnych problemów.

----------


## vega1

a co u Ciebie robi za poduszkę? No bo bez niej, każde odkręcenie wody, to byłoby załączenie pompy.

----------


## VIP Jacek

mam zwykły ocynkowany zbiornik 150 l napełniony 3/4 wodą, nad nią jest właśnie poduszka powietrzna.

----------


## vega1

no ale podobno do odżelaziaczy z napowietrzaniem, te zbiorniki z poduszką gumową się nie nadają. Właśnie tego nie mogę skapować.

----------


## Jastrząb

> no ale podobno do odżelaziaczy z napowietrzaniem, te zbiorniki z poduszką gumową się nie nadają. Właśnie tego nie mogę skapować.


No nie nadaja sie. Dlatego stusuje sie wtedy zbiorniki bez poduszki czy worka gumowego. To nie guma wypycha woda ze zbiornika. Wewnatrz gumowego worka masz wode. Po za workiem gumowym masz sprezone powietrze ktore wypycha wode "sciskajac" worek.
W zbiornikach bez worka, poduszka powietrzna bezposrednio styka sie z woda. Dzieki temu czesc powietrza sie w wodzie pomalutku rozpuszcza (dobrze dla odzelaziania), ale tez trzeba ilosc powietrza uzupelniac.

Oba zbiorniki roznia sie tym, ze w jednym bariera woda/sprezone powietrze jest rodzielone guma, w drugim nie. Zawsze za poduszke robi sprezone powietrze.

marcin

----------


## Jastrząb

> dzięki za odpowiedź, zabiorę się za poszukiwanie hydroforu i filtra, czy może polecacie jakieś konkretne, które są solidne w miarę tanie i się sprawdziły


Jak masz w reku kompletne wyniki badania wody, model pompy, to idziez z tym do kilku firm i pytasz co zaproponuja.
Przedtem czytasz troche sasizedni watek, gdzie wielokrotnie bylo napisane, z czego sklada sie taki filtr:
 - zbiornika (z jakiego polietylenu wzmocnionego wlokname szklanym)
 - glowicy sterujacej
 - zloza filtracyjnego.
W tymzesz watku bedzie napisane jakich producentow tych 3 elementow raczej nalezy sie wystrzegac.

Praktycznie, zadnego z tych elementow nie produkuje sie w Polsce, wiec kazda firma bedzie w stanie zaproponowac praktycznie taki sam produkt, tylko ze swoja naklejak i nazwa. Oczywiscie sa glowice dobre i tanie, ktorych raczej nalezy unikac   :wink: 

Napisalem praktycznie, bo jest tez pare firm ktore polskie ocynkowan zbiorniki zasypuja piaskiem czy dolomitem. Wtedy mozna powiedziec ze to made in poland. Takie filtry sa ciut tansze, oczywiscie dzialaja, ale sa dosyc duze (nawet za duze), wymagaja recznej obslugi (raz na pare dni pokrecenia jakimis zaworami przez 10min).

Mainstreamowy filtr, to znbiornik z PE zaopatrzony w automatyczna glowice ktora w ustalonych odstepach czasu sama plucze lub regeneruje zloze w filtrze poprzez odwrocenie kierunku przeplywu wody.
Jak na Twoje potrzeby taki filtr bedie mial srednice ze 25cm, z 1.5m wysokosci. Razem z rurami mozesz zalozyc za potrzebuje 0.5m2, wyjscia do kanalizacji oraz w okolicach 2.5kPLN. Plus oczywiscie hydrofor.
Wszystko to razem sklada sie na tzw darmowa wode z wlasnej studni. Witamy w klubie  :wink: 

Wrzuc sobie do googla, "kolumna filtracyjna odzelazianie" to zobaczysz jak to mniej wiecej wyglada.


marcin

----------


## vega1

> W zbiornikach bez worka, poduszka powietrzna bezposrednio styka sie z woda. Dzieki temu czesc powietrza sie w wodzie pomalutku rozpuszcza (dobrze dla odzelaziania), ale tez trzeba ilosc powietrza uzupelniac.
> 
> marcin


a czy powietrze zasysane do odżelazienia, nie może służyć w bojlerze jako poduszka? Np. gdybyśmy zamontowali odpowietrznik w bojlerze, załóżmy 40cm od góry. Wtedy gdyby powietrza doszło z aspiratora, zadziała odpowietrznik. A jak za mało, to się samo dobije z lecącą wodą. Da się?

----------


## VIP Jacek

:no:  trochę namieszałeś.
Woda pompowana do zbiornika jest nasycana powietrzem poprzez napowietrzacz inaczej aspirator - inżektor. Przez to cały czas dostarczane jest świeża porcja powietrza do tej poduszki. Nadmiar tego powietrza usuwa odpowietrznik montowany na rurce wodowskazu.
Zadaniem aspiratora jest napowietrzenie wody, co powoduje łatwiejsze wytrącanie się żelaza i uzupełnianie także powietrza w poduszce.
Zadaniem odpowietrznika jest usuwanie nadmiaru powietrza z poduszki i przykrych zapachów z wody.
Resztę roboty wykonuje filtr odżelaziający.

----------


## vega1

nic już z tego nie rozumiem. Jaka jest w takim razie różnica, między zbiornikiem przeponowym a bezprzeponowym?

----------


## VIP Jacek

różnica taka, że przeponowy nie nadaje się do pracy z odżelaziaczem, a bezprzeponowy  tak.  :wink:

----------


## Jastrząb

> różnica taka, że przeponowy nie nadaje się do pracy z odżelaziaczem, a bezprzeponowy  tak.


Generalnie, to stwierdzenie nie jest prawdziwe.
Zapominasz o zlozu greensand. Tam napowietrzania z reguly nie trzeba, samo zloze ma wlasciwosi utleniajace (ale potem wymaga regeneracji).

marcin

----------


## Jastrząb

> a czy powietrze zasysane do odżelazienia, nie może służyć w bojlerze jako poduszka? Np. gdybyśmy zamontowali odpowietrznik w bojlerze, załóżmy 40cm od góry. Wtedy gdyby powietrza doszło z aspiratora, zadziała odpowietrznik. A jak za mało, to się samo dobije z lecącą wodą. Da się?


Tak to sie najczesciej robi. Przed zbiornikiem hydroforowym z zimna woda montuje sie aspirator, ktory zasysa powietrze. Zasysa go sporo, na tyle duzo ze powietrza przybywa, i wkoncu w hydroforze mialbys same powietrze, nie bylo by miejsca na wode. Po to montuje sie automatyczny odpowietrznik, ktory jesli powietrza na gorze jest wiecej niz poziom tego odpowietrzika, to sie zawor otwiera  i nadmiar powietrza ucieka.

Nie wiem tylko co ma bojler do tego. Dla mnie boiler to zbiornik w ktorym juz uzdatniona wode podgrzewasz.
Czyli: Pompa -> aspirator na rurze -> hydrofor z odpowietrznikiem -> odzelaziacz -> bojler do CWU.

Za zbiornikeim hydroforowym, stoi odzelaziacz, ktory natleniona wode uzdatnia. 

Oczywiscie powietrze mozna tez dopompowywac sprezarka, nie musi byc to inzektor.

Do zbiornika z workiem nie mozesz dopompowac powietrza, bo worek, w ktorym woda sie znajduje, ma tylko jedna dziure, ktora wplywa i wyplywa woda, wiec nie ma jak zainstalowac (u gory) odpowietrznika. 


marcin

----------


## VIP Jacek

przeczytaj posty *vega*, o co pyta.

----------


## vega1

*Jastrząb* właśnie o to mi chodziło. Idealnie mi to przedstawiłeś. Nie wiem, być może źle sformułowałem pytanie, dlatego *VIP Jacek* mi nie potrafił tego wyłożyć. Bardzo dziękuję obu kolegom. Już kapuje!

----------


## Mr_Mabram

Witam
Przyszła kolej i na mnie jeśli chodzi o dobór sprzętu do uzdatniania wody. Przeczytałem wiele postów z tego forum i wciąż mam mętlik w głowie. Może pomożecie mi dobrać jakiś sprzęt. podaje wyniki:

Mętność 7  - (dopuszczalne 1)
Ph  - 7,6
Azotany <1 - (dopuszczalne 50)
Żelazo >1000 - (dopuszczalne 200)
Mangan 110 - (dopuszczalne 50)
Chlorki 11 - (dopuszczalne 250)
Wszelkich bakterii  0
Zapach - trochę pachnie jakby mułem
Twardość nie wiem jaka, ale pewnie trochę twarda bo zostawia ślady na armaturze.

Dodam że mam pompę głębinową (3 fazy 0,75kW - 40l/min) w studni o głębokości 54m i w studni jest też zbiornik przeponowy 80l. Dodam tez że mam oczyszczalnia biologiczna i nie chciałbym agresywnych środków.
Mogę wymienić ten zbiornik na większy tylko pytanie czy mogę go zostawić w studni? czy muszę go przenieść do domu w tedy?

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Jastrząb

> Witam
> Przyszła kolej i na mnie jeśli chodzi o dobór sprzętu do uzdatniania wody. Przeczytałem wiele postów z tego forum i wciąż mam mętlik w głowie. Może pomożecie mi dobrać jakiś sprzęt. podaje wyniki:
> 
> Mętność 7  - (dopuszczalne 1)
> Ph  - 7,6
> Azotany <1 - (dopuszczalne 50)
> Żelazo >1000 - (dopuszczalne 200)
> Mangan 110 - (dopuszczalne 50)
> Chlorki 11 - (dopuszczalne 250)
> ...


Jesli masz oczyszzcalnie to odpada odzelaziacz regenerowany nadmanganianem potasu.
Masz wiec 2 opcje. Odzelaziacz wymagajcy natlenienia wody (czytaj wymiana zbiornika na bezworkowy), lub zloze Crytal Right, ktore usunie zarowno zelazo jak i twardosc do 0. Crytal Right jest regenerowany sola. Raczej bakteriom nie zaszkodzi, ale pewnie warto by to bylo z producentem skonsultowac. 
Jak bedzie wygladalo w dluzszej perspektywie wywalania kilogramow soli do wlasnej gleby, nie umiem powiedziec.

Gdzie postawisz wymieniony hydrofor jest bez znaczenia, wazne zeby nie zamarzl jesli jest w obudwie studni.

marcin

----------


## Mr_Mabram

> Jesli masz oczyszzcalnie to odpada odzelaziacz regenerowany nadmanganianem potasu.
> Masz wiec 2 opcje. Odzelaziacz wymagajcy natlenienia wody (czytaj wymiana zbiornika na bezworkowy), lub zloze Crytal Right, ktore usunie zarowno zelazo jak i twardosc do 0. Crytal Right jest regenerowany sola. Raczej bakteriom nie zaszkodzi, ale pewnie warto by to bylo z producentem skonsultowac. 
> Jak bedzie wygladalo w dluzszej perspektywie wywalania kilogramow soli do wlasnej gleby, nie umiem powiedziec.
> 
> Gdzie postawisz wymieniony hydrofor jest bez znaczenia, wazne zeby nie zamarzl jesli jest w obudwie studni.
> 
> marcin


Dziekuję za odpowiedz. 
Poczytam więcej na temat tego Crystal Right.
Szkoda że nie wiadomo co się stanie z glebą po parunastu latach jak wpadnie do nie parę set kg soli. Pewnie nikt tego jeszcze nie zbadał.
Wymienić zbiornik to nie problem, koszt jakiś super wielki to nie jest ale wtedy i tak mi jest potrzebny jakiś filtr na złożu naturalnym do pozbycia się tych pierwiastków. 
Koszty więc pewnie podobne, trzeba się bardziej zastanowić.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Jastrząb

> Dziekuję za odpowiedz. 
> Poczytam więcej na temat tego Crystal Right.
> Szkoda że nie wiadomo co się stanie z glebą po parunastu latach jak wpadnie do nie parę set kg soli. Pewnie nikt tego jeszcze nie zbadał.
> Wymienić zbiornik to nie problem, koszt jakiś super wielki to nie jest ale wtedy i tak mi jest potrzebny jakiś filtr na złożu naturalnym do pozbycia się tych pierwiastków. 
> Koszty więc pewnie podobne, trzeba się bardziej zastanowić.
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Koszty nie sa podobne. Ile kosztuje wymiana hydroforu, a ile kosztuje rocznie zakup soli do regeneracji. Ide o zaklad, ze sol za 2 lata bedzie drozsza od wymmiany hydroforu. 
Zbadaj twardosc jeszcze.
Bo jesli masz jakis przeplywowy (np gazowy) ogrzewacz wody, to zmiekczenie tez wody moze przedluzyc zycie wezownicy, wiec to argument za Crystal Right.
Jesli masz instalacje z miedzi, to arguemnt przeciw, bo zmiekczona woda jest agresywniejsza niz zwykla (nizsze pH), i w perspektywie lat 20-25 pewnie nie bedzie najzdrowsza dla takiej instalacji.

marcin

----------


## Mr_Mabram

> Koszty nie sa podobne. Ile kosztuje wymiana hydroforu, a ile kosztuje rocznie zakup soli do regeneracji. Ide o zaklad, ze sol za 2 lata bedzie drozsza od wymmiany hydroforu. 
> Zbadaj twardosc jeszcze.
> Bo jesli masz jakis przeplywowy (np gazowy) ogrzewacz wody, to zmiekczenie tez wody moze przedluzyc zycie wezownicy, wiec to argument za Crystal Right.
> Jesli masz instalacje z miedzi, to arguemnt przeciw, bo zmiekczona woda jest agresywniejsza niz zwykla (nizsze pH), i w perspektywie lat 20-25 pewnie nie bedzie najzdrowsza dla takiej instalacji.
> 
> marcin


Miałem na myśli koszty początkowe są podobne a nie eksploatacyjne.  :smile:  
Wiem że trzeba dokupywać sól ale najbardziej się boje co się stanie jak będę przez lata wrzucał ta słona woda do mojej studni chłonnej - po paru latach życie w koło może zaniknąć całkowicie i ziemia się nie zregeneruje :sad: 
Mam zasobnik na wodę i cała instalacja zrobione w "pexie".
Muszę ta twardość zbadać chociaż testerem bo sanepid w mojej okolicy niestety nie był w stanie podać mi twardości wody badanej (nie robią tego :sad: ).
W każdym razie wybór nie jest łatwy (Crystal Right - eliminuje żelazo, mangan twardość i inne pierwiastki kontra Złoże naturalne-np: dolomit i jakiś żwir + napowietrzenie - wyeliminuje żelazo i mangan i podniesie twardość chyba trochę z tego co wyczytałem w tym wątku)

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Jastrząb

> Miałem na myśli koszty początkowe są podobne a nie eksploatacyjne.  
> Wiem że trzeba dokupywać sól ale najbardziej się boje co się stanie jak będę przez lata wrzucał ta słona woda do mojej studni chłonnej - po paru latach życie w koło może zaniknąć całkowicie i ziemia się nie zregeneruje
> Mam zasobnik na wodę i cała instalacja zrobione w "pexie".
> Muszę ta twardość zbadać chociaż testerem bo sanepid w mojej okolicy niestety nie był w stanie podać mi twardości wody badanej (nie robią tego).
> W każdym razie wybór nie jest łatwy (Crystal Right - eliminuje żelazo, mangan twardość i inne pierwiastki kontra Złoże naturalne-np: dolomit i jakiś żwir + napowietrzenie - wyeliminuje żelazo i mangan i podniesie twardość chyba trochę z tego co wyczytałem w tym wątku)
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Nie musi to byc zwir i dolomit. Jest kilka innych zloz ktore usuna Fe/Mn, nie spowoduja wzrostu twardosci. Co wiecej, dolomit sie rozpuszcza, i trzeba go co jakis tam czas uzupelniac zeby to dobrze dzialalo (czytaj usuwalo mangan).

Koszty poczatkowe, nie wiem. CR jest napewno dosyc drogi (wyguglaj sobie cennik detaliczny Alamo Poland - duzy publicznie dostepny cennik, daje jako takie rozeznanie w cenach detalicznych). Zloza odzelaziajace raczej sa tansze, choc trzeba ich wiecej niz CR.

marcin

----------


## rafek11

Witam,
O odżelaźniacz nie pytam, bo poczytałem i chyba wszystko wiem, ale mam pytanie o zbiornik hydroforowy. Mam przeponowca 500L, który uległ awarii (oczywiście po gwarancji). Ciśnienie wody nie jest utrzymywane, wyraźnie czuć silniejszy strumień podczas załączenia pompy i pojawiła się woda na wentylu u góry zbiornika. Serwis orzekł, że przerwany został worek i trzeba go wymienić. Cena worka 400zł + wymiana następne100-200zł czyli prawie połowa ceny całego zbiornika. Strasznie drogo. Czy w takiej sytuacji mogę go używać jak bezprzeponowca i dopompowywać co jakiś czas powietrze? Jak antykorozyjnie zabezpieczone jest wnętrze takiego zbiornika i czy nie zaszkodzi to wodzie? Żelaza mam za dużo i chcę je usunąć więc dodatkowa ilośc ze ścianek hydroforu mnie nie interesuje. Oczywiście serwis mi na to nie odpowie twierdząco, dlatego zwracam się do Was.
Narka.

----------


## Hytryulik

> Witam,
> O odżelaźniacz nie pytam, bo poczytałem i chyba wszystko wiem, ale mam pytanie o zbiornik hydroforowy. Mam przeponowca 500L, który uległ awarii (oczywiście po gwarancji). Ciśnienie wody nie jest utrzymywane, wyraźnie czuć silniejszy strumień podczas załączenia pompy i pojawiła się woda na wentylu u góry zbiornika. Serwis orzekł, że przerwany został worek i trzeba go wymienić. Cena worka 400zł + wymiana następne100-200zł czyli prawie połowa ceny całego zbiornika. Strasznie drogo. Czy w takiej sytuacji mogę go używać jak bezprzeponowca i dopompowywać co jakiś czas powietrze? Jak antykorozyjnie zabezpieczone jest wnętrze takiego zbiornika i czy nie zaszkodzi to wodzie? Żelaza mam za dużo i chcę je usunąć więc dodatkowa ilośc ze ścianek hydroforu mnie nie interesuje. Oczywiście serwis mi na to nie odpowie twierdząco, dlatego zwracam się do Was.
> Narka.


Najczęściej  w tym worku jest woda i nie ma kontaktu ze ściankami. Swego czasu znajomy kolega hydraulik pomontował kilka zbiorników z przeponą a później zaczął myśleć o montażu odżelaziaczy. Aby nie dokładać do interesu przebił membranę i tłoczenie podłączył z góry był gwint ( uczciwe to nie było ale tak działa deweloperka). Działa to już chyba z dziesięć lat. Te zbiorniki są chyba w środku emaliowane. Czy twój będzie tak długo działał to loteria.

----------


## Jastrząb

> Witam,
> O odżelaźniacz nie pytam, bo poczytałem i chyba wszystko wiem, ale mam pytanie o zbiornik hydroforowy. Mam przeponowca 500L, który uległ awarii (oczywiście po gwarancji). Ciśnienie wody nie jest utrzymywane, wyraźnie czuć silniejszy strumień podczas załączenia pompy i pojawiła się woda na wentylu u góry zbiornika. Serwis orzekł, że przerwany został worek i trzeba go wymienić. Cena worka 400zł + wymiana następne100-200zł czyli prawie połowa ceny całego zbiornika. Strasznie drogo. Czy w takiej sytuacji mogę go używać jak bezprzeponowca i dopompowywać co jakiś czas powietrze? Jak antykorozyjnie zabezpieczone jest wnętrze takiego zbiornika i czy nie zaszkodzi to wodzie? Żelaza mam za dużo i chcę je usunąć więc dodatkowa ilośc ze ścianek hydroforu mnie nie interesuje. Oczywiście serwis mi na to nie odpowie twierdząco, dlatego zwracam się do Was.
> Narka.


Nie wiem jaki jest sredni czas zycia workaw takim zbiorniku. Ale jesli to jest takie marne 2-3 lata, a worek kosztuje 400PLN, to ja bym sie nie szczypal tylko uzywal bez worka az go rdza nie zezre. A jak sie sknoczy to kupil juz ocynkowany (zwlaszcza jesli masz odzelaziacz). W perspektywie wielu lat wyjdzie taniej przy takich cenach workow.
Jedyny problem jest taki, ze jak sie skonczy ten zbiornik z hukiem, to moze zalac pomieszczenie. 

marcin

----------


## rafek11

Hydrofor stoi w obudowie studni z kręgów betonowych  więc jak pęknie to będę miał ciasny i głęboki basenik w ogrodzie. Mam nadzieję, że do tego czasu podciągną mi wodę pod dom.
Narka

----------


## free_shop

> przebił membranę i tłoczenie podłączył z góry był gwint


Polak potrafi :Smile: . Rozwiązanie zaiste genialne, acz proste!
Pytanie tylko czy *rafek11* ma odpowiednio duży gwint u góry zbiornika (gwint od wentyla nie wystarczy, można ewentualnie pod kranem umyć sobie nogi między palcami).
Druga kwestia, jak poznać ile powietrza dopompować do zbiornika? Nie ma w nim zamontowanego wodowskazu. Praktycznie można poznać ilość wody w zbiorniku gdy się rosi (nie jest to takie proste, bo wymaga czasu i jest uzależnione od temperatury powietrza, wody, wilgotności itp.). Ilość powietrza w zbiorniku należałoby sprawdzać co kilka miesięcy, lub gdy pompa "wariuje".
Może lepiej kupić zbiornik bezprzeponowy (300 l) + aspirator i mieć spokój na lata (koszt 800 - 900zł + dodatkowe materiały)?

----------


## rafek11

> Polak potrafi. Rozwiązanie zaiste genialne, acz proste!
> Pytanie tylko czy *rafek11* ma odpowiednio duży gwint u góry zbiornika (gwint od wentyla nie wystarczy, można ewentualnie pod kranem umyć sobie nogi między palcami).
> Druga kwestia, jak poznać ile powietrza dopompować do zbiornika? Nie ma w nim zamontowanego wodowskazu. Praktycznie można poznać ilość wody w zbiorniku gdy się rosi (nie jest to takie proste, bo wymaga czasu i jest uzależnione od temperatury powietrza, wody, wilgotności itp.). Ilość powietrza w zbiorniku należałoby sprawdzać co kilka miesięcy, lub gdy pompa "wariuje".
> Może lepiej kupić zbiornik bezprzeponowy (300 l) + aspirator i mieć spokój na lata (koszt 800 - 900zł + dodatkowe materiały)?


Mam duży gwint na górze zbiornika. Ale o co chodzi z tym tłoczeniem wody od góry? Nie może zostać tak jak mam teraz-od dołu? Wykombinowałem żeby fachmen zinstalował rurę na zewnątrz zbiornika biegnącą od doł do tegoż gwintu na górze ( taki bypass ) a na niej wodowskaz i odpowietrznik. Oczywiście jeżeli cena będzie wysoka to odpuszczam i instaluję dodatkowy hydrofor bezprzeponowy 150L przed moim, lub wymieniam przeponowca na 300L bezprzeponowca. Wszystko zależy od kosztów.
W tej chwili powietrze jest pod ciśnieniem 2 barów, a pompa dopycha wodą do 4 barów. Sprawdziłem jak to działa podczas napełniania wanny i pompa załącza się co ok.70 sekund na ok. 15sekund.
Narka

----------


## DZIUBUŚ

Czy ,odżelaziacze firmy Aqva-System  są godne polecenia

----------


## qbek17

> Czy ,odżelaziacze firmy Aqva-System  są godne polecenia


Mógłbyś zadać bardziej konkretne pytanie?  :wink:

----------


## DZIUBUŚ

Witam, to prawda za krótko. Mam dużo żelaza tj.1600mikro gramów/l i manganu75 mikro gramów/l. Zastanawiam się nad odżelaziaczem z AQVA-SYSTEM z Podkowy Leśnej modelGA.011./RĘCZNY/ oraz firmy Wimest z Przasnysza też ręczny WIMEST 150.

----------


## Hytryulik

> Witam, to prawda za krótko. Mam dużo żelaza tj.1600mikro gramów/l i manganu75 mikro gramów/l. Zastanawiam się nad odżelaziaczem z AQVA-SYSTEM z Podkowy Leśnej modelGA.011./RĘCZNY/ oraz firmy Wimest z Przasnysza też ręczny WIMEST 150.


Jedno mnie zastanawia: po co Ci ręczny odżelaziacz. Różnica miedzy filtrami automatycznymi a ręcznymi praktycznie zanikła . Woda z odżelaziaczy automatycznych jest stabilniejsza i nie mają takiego zapotrzebowania na wodę podczas płukania. W ręcznie sterowanych najczęściej występuje zbrylenie złoża na skutek złego płukania. W efekcie masz durzy odżelaziacz  i marną wodę. Radzę Ci poszukać odżelaziacza z głowicą Fleck 2510 (bez elektroniki) i będziesz miał spokój na najbliższe 20 lat.

----------


## qbek17

> Witam, to prawda za krótko. Mam dużo żelaza tj.1600mikro gramów/l i manganu75 mikro gramów/l. Zastanawiam się nad odżelaziaczem z AQVA-SYSTEM z Podkowy Leśnej modelGA.011./RĘCZNY/ oraz firmy Wimest z Przasnysza też ręczny WIMEST 150.


Przy odżelazianiu sporo zależy od pH - znasz je?
1,6 mg/l Fe to jeszcze nie jest tak strasznie dużo  :smile:  Nie powinno być problemu z jego usunięciem (jeśli będzie odpowiednie pH) nawet na małym filtrze (chyba, że potrzebujesz dużych przepływów). Filtry ręczne są zazwyczaj sporych rozmiarów i nie grzeszą praktycznością - wymagają dużo uwagi ze strony użytkownika. 
Dużo wygodniej jest postawić filtr z głowicą automatyczną. Jeśli ma być tanio to wystarczy prosta głowica czasowa, a jeśli wolisz "full opcję" to masz duży wybór  :smile:

----------


## DZIUBUŚ

Dziękuję, teraz mam pustkę w głowie.

----------


## qbek17

> Dziękuję, teraz mam pustkę w głowie.


Po przejściu przez cały proces dobierania i wyboru filtra, późniejsza jego obsługa to już pikuś  :wink:

----------


## free_shop

> Mam duży gwint na górze zbiornika. Ale o co chodzi z tym tłoczeniem wody od góry? Nie może zostać tak jak mam teraz-od dołu? Wykombinowałem żeby fachmen zinstalował rurę na zewnątrz zbiornika biegnącą od doł do tegoż gwintu na górze ( taki bypass ) a na niej wodowskaz i odpowietrznik.


W zbiornikach bez przepony (albo z dziurawą przeponą), na górze znajduje się powietrze. Zatem odkręcając kran usłyszałbyś jedynie syk powietrza.
Nie wiem, czy wchodząc do kabiny prysznicowej chcesz się umyć, czy odkurzyć :Lol: ?
PS. wodowskaz nie będzie Ci potrzebny.

----------


## Szynaj

Witam, 
Szukam urządzenia, które uzdatni mi wodę (odżelazienie + odmanganienie) o poniższych parametrach:
1. PH 7,46, mętność 12,4., barwa 38,6
2. Żelazo 2578 +/- 284
3. Mangan 156 +/- 16


[email protected]

----------


## qbek17

> Witam, 
> Szukam urządzenia, które uzdatni mi wodę (odżelazienie + odmanganienie) o poniższych parametrach:
> 1. PH 7,46, mętność 12,4., barwa 38,6
> 2. Żelazo 2578 +/- 284
> 3. Mangan 156 +/- 16
> 
> 
> [email protected]


To urządzenie nazywa się odżelaziacz - do wyboru kilkadziesiąt typów i setki dostawców  :wink: 

Bez informacji o wydajności pompy, planowanym zużyciu, możliwościach odprowadzania ścieków czy rodzaju hydroforu ciężko będzie cokolwiek dobrać...

----------


## Szynaj

Witam,
Hydrofor 150l przeponowy,
Zużycie wody - rodzina 4 osobowa wiec jakieś 1000 l/dobę,
Wydajność pompy to zapewne około 100 l/minutę
Mam przydomową oczyszczalnię ścieków więc regeneracja solą czy nadmanganianem potasu odpada.
Chodzi mi o doradzenie - dobranie filtra ze złożami naturalnymi tak by działał jak najdłużej bez potrzeby wymiany, przy odpowiednim użytkowaniu oczywiście  :Smile:

----------


## qbek17

> Witam,
> Hydrofor 150l przeponowy,
> Zużycie wody - rodzina 4 osobowa wiec jakieś 1000 l/dobę,
> Wydajność pompy to zapewne około 100 l/minutę
> Mam przydomową oczyszczalnię ścieków więc regeneracja solą czy nadmanganianem potasu odpada.
> Chodzi mi o doradzenie - dobranie filtra ze złożami naturalnymi tak by działał jak najdłużej bez potrzeby wymiany, przy odpowiednim użytkowaniu oczywiście


Pasowałby odżelaziacz bez regeneracji, ale hydrofor przeponowy nie ułatwia sprawy... Myślę jednak, że przy takich parametrach pH możesz mieć szansę na usunięcie Fe i Mn bez dodatkowego napowietrzania. Pompa też powinna dać radę. 
Proponowałbym zbiornik 13x54 ze złożem Pyrolox, pompa powinna dać 5,5 m3/h przepływu przy płukaniu. Wydajność w czasie pracy byłaby na poziomie 1 m3/h.

----------


## small7

Bez napowietrzania to troche ryzykowne rozwiazanie moze na poczatku bedzie ok ale za kilka miesiecy poklei zloze i bedzie placz i bol zebow. Co do regeneracji sola przy zastosowaniu POŚ to nie obawialbym sie takiego rowiazania. W domu mam zmiekczacz regenerowany sola i oczyszczalnia daje sobie rade. Reasumujac zalecalbym badz wymiane zbiornika przeponowego na hydrofor z napowietrzaniem wody i zwykly odzelaziacz lub filtr na zywicy CR tylko trzeba sprawdzic twardosc wody.

----------


## Frugo

ja bym postawił na sprawdzone napowietrzanie i filtr 
u mnie Fe 16,8 i dało radę do normy

----------


## qbek17

> Bez napowietrzania to troche ryzykowne rozwiazanie moze na poczatku bedzie ok ale za kilka miesiecy poklei zloze i bedzie placz i bol zebow. Co do regeneracji sola przy zastosowaniu POŚ to nie obawialbym sie takiego rowiazania. W domu mam zmiekczacz regenerowany sola i oczyszczalnia daje sobie rade. Reasumujac zalecalbym badz wymiane zbiornika przeponowego na hydrofor z napowietrzaniem wody i zwykly odzelaziacz lub filtr na zywicy CR tylko trzeba sprawdzic twardosc wody.


Pewnie, że napowietrzenie byłoby rozwiązaniem "książkowym" ale to są spore koszty. Żelaza nie ma tak strasznie dużo i pH jest idealne, dlatego uważam, że samo złoże powinno wystarczyć (tym bardziej spory zbiornik). Złoże się nie "poklei" - tlen jest potrzebny do utlenienia żelaza i manganu, jeśli będzie tego tlenu za mało to po prostu Fe i Mn będzie przechodził nadal przez filtr. Pyrolox może pracować bez dodatkowego napowietrzania. W najgorszym wypadku można dodać aspirator i zmienić hydrofor w drugim etapie - i nie zmieni to niczego w sposobie filtrowania.

Co do CR - jasne, można tylko jest to drogie rozwiązanie i nie znamy twardości. Poza tym czy Szynaj chce zmiękczyć wodę?

----------


## Szynaj

Witam i dziękuję. 
Bardzo Wam dziękuję za fachowe doradztwo. 
A znacie może firmę godną polecenia? 

Patrzyłem na Aqva-system ale ceny są zaporowe. Jest tam dobry filtr GA. Z opisu wynika, że złoża nie trzeba wymieniać nawet przez kilkanaście i więcej lat. Czy jest to możliwe czy to tylko chwyt marketingowy?
Czy jest możliwa konstrukcja, która przy odpowiednim płukaniu złoża zapobiegnie zbrylaniu się?

[email protected]

----------


## small7

Nie znam produktów tej firmy ale z tego co widzę na ich stronie internetowej to filtry te są ręczne. Czyli musisz sam okresowo co kilka dni operując zaworami dokonać płukania złoża. Nie wiem ile takie cudo kosztuje i jaka dla ciebie jest cena zaporowa ale osobiście wolałbym ci polecić podobnie jak kolega qbek butle kompozytową np 13x 54 ze złożem katalitycznym oraz głowica ze sterowaniem czasowym czy to Clack czy Autotrol (tak jak pisałem wcześniej zalecałby też napowietrzanie na hydrofor ).

----------


## qbek17

> Patrzyłem na Aqva-system ale ceny są zaporowe. Jest tam dobry filtr GA. Z opisu wynika, że złoża nie trzeba wymieniać nawet przez kilkanaście i więcej lat. Czy jest to możliwe czy to tylko chwyt marketingowy?
> Czy jest możliwa konstrukcja, która przy odpowiednim płukaniu złoża zapobiegnie zbrylaniu się?


Te filtry są zasypane "złożem kwarcowo-dolomitowym" czyli po polsku - piaskiem. Nawet po 20 i 30 latach piasek pozostanie piaskiem. Jeśli jednak będzie pracował na wodzie zawierającej dużo Fe i Mn to osady tych pierwiastków (i pewnie kilku innych) spowodują spadek wydajności takiego filtra. Poza tym są straty spowodowane ścieraniem się ziaren podczas płukania, itd. Najsłabszym ogniwem takiego filtra nie jest złoże ale dysze, dystrybutory czy zawory. 
Każde złoże odżelaziające jest przewidywane na kilka - kilkanaście lat pracy. Oczywiście z zastrzeżeniem, że musi się ta praca odbywać zgodnie z założeniami i przy odpowiednim konserwowaniu sprzętu. 

Przeciw zbrylaniu się nie ma specjalnej konstrukcji - żeby się złoże nie zbrylało musi być płukane odpowiednio często wystarczająco silnym strumieniem wody (lub wody z powietrzem). 

Tak jak już small7 wspomniał - filtr z ręczną obsługą to udręka dla użytkownika.

----------


## VIP Jacek

A użytkowałeś taki filtr, że piszesz o udręce? 
Każdy lubi co innego.
Nie jestem sprzedawcą i nikogo nie namawiam do zakupu konkretnego filtra w odróżnieniu do innych w tym wątku.
Sam posiadam taki filtr od 5 lat i sobie chwalę. Swój płukam średnio co 3-4 tygodnie i wodę mam krystaliczną. Jest to pewien obowiązek, ale płukanie przebiega sprawnie i można się przyzwyczaić.
Też natrafiłem na tą firmę z filtrami GA i też miała kosmiczne ceny. W końcu kupiłem odżelaziacz z firmy Otago i jestem zadowolony.
*Szynaj* poczytaj moje posty, a dowiesz się więcej.

----------


## Hytryulik

> A użytkowałeś taki filtr, że piszesz o udręce? 
> Każdy lubi co innego.
> Nie jestem sprzedawcą i nikogo nie namawiam do zakupu konkretnego filtra w odróżnieniu do innych w tym wątku.
> Sam posiadam taki filtr od 5 lat i sobie chwalę. Swój płukam średnio co 3-4 tygodnie i wodę mam krystaliczną. Jest to pewien obowiązek, ale płukanie przebiega sprawnie i można się przyzwyczaić.
> Też natrafiłem na tą firmę z filtrami GA i też miała kosmiczne ceny. W końcu kupiłem odżelaziacz z firmy Otago i jestem zadowolony.
> *Szynaj* poczytaj moje posty, a dowiesz się więcej.


Odżelaziacz można też zamówić u kowala będzie jeszcze tańszy. Kupując trzeba było się zapytać czy ma atest UDT. Nie wiem czy wiesz że jak ci pęknie twój zbiornik i zaleje Ci chatę to ubezpieczyciel nie wypłaci odszkodowania. A za święty spokój trzeba zapłacić.

----------


## small7

Kolego Vip jacek ile masz zloza w tym filtrze i jaka jakosc wody powoduja ze mozesz plukac co 3-4 tygodnie ? Piszesz tez na poczatku posta ze nie namawiasz do zakupu konkretnego filtra a pod koniec podajesz nazwe konkretnej firmy sprzedajacej takie filtry.

----------


## small7

> Odżelaziacz można też zamówić u kowala będzie jeszcze tańszy. Kupując trzeba było się zapytać czy ma atest UDT. Nie wiem czy wiesz że jak ci pęknie twój zbiornik i zaleje Ci chatę to ubezpieczyciel nie wypłaci odszkodowania. A za święty spokój trzeba zapłacić.


Kolego jaki atest skoro liczy sie tylko CCC tj. Cena czyni cuda  :wink:

----------


## qbek17

> Odżelaziacz można też zamówić u kowala będzie jeszcze tańszy. Kupując trzeba było się zapytać czy ma atest UDT. Nie wiem czy wiesz że jak ci pęknie twój zbiornik i zaleje Ci chatę to ubezpieczyciel nie wypłaci odszkodowania. A za święty spokój trzeba zapłacić.


Nie ma czegoś takiego jak "atest UDT". Filtry o rozmiarach i ciśnieniach stosowanych w domach nie podlegają nawet dozorowi UDT. I to niezależnie od tego czy są to zbiorniki stalowe czy kompozytowe. 
Nawet na stronie Aqva-Systemu podają, że ich filtry podlegają uproszczonemu dozorowi UDT czyli nie są dla nich wykonywane badania techniczne.

----------


## qbek17

> A użytkowałeś taki filtr, że piszesz o udręce?


Przyznaję, nie użytkowałem takiego filtra - na samą myśl o konieczności pamiętania i regularnego biegania do zaworów w celu wypłukania filtra odechciało mi się tego rozwiązania  :smile: 



> Każdy lubi co innego.


 Zgadzam się i wyrażam tylko swoją opinię na temat takiego sterowania filtrami  :smile:  



> Nie jestem sprzedawcą i nikogo nie namawiam do zakupu konkretnego filtra w odróżnieniu do innych w tym wątku.


 Ja też nie jestem sprzedawcą. Szynaj pytał o opinię i radę, więc jej udzieliłem, ale nikt nie ma obowiązku się do moich uwag stosować  :wink: 



> Sam posiadam taki filtr od 5 lat i sobie chwalę. Swój płukam średnio co 3-4 tygodnie i wodę mam krystaliczną. Jest to pewien obowiązek, ale płukanie przebiega sprawnie i można się przyzwyczaić.


 Każda woda jest inna. U Ciebie może to wystarczyć płukanie raz w miesiącu, a u kogoś innego może być potrzebne co 2 dni. Nie wiem czy tak łatwo byłoby się do tego przyzwyczaić...  :wink:

----------


## Jastrząb

> A użytkowałeś taki filtr, że piszesz o udręce? 
> Każdy lubi co innego.
> ....ale płukanie przebiega sprawnie i można się przyzwyczaić.


A wez sie chlopie zdecyduj. Mozna lubic, czy mozna sie przyzwyczaic?

Oczywiscie ze do wszystkiego sie mozna przyzwyczaic. Pytanie tylko po co sie przwyczajac, jak mozna miec automat ktory polubiania i przyzwyczajania nie potrzebuje?

marcin

----------


## Szynaj

Witam ponownie, jeszcze jedno pytanie. 
Czy przy moich parametrach wody konieczny jest hydrofor klasyczny, czy może być przeponowy o pojemności 150l + inżektor?
Dla przypomnienia. 
1. PH 7,46, mętność 12,4., barwa 38,6
2. Żelazo 2578 +/- 284
3. Mangan 156 +/- 16

----------


## qbek17

> Czy przy moich parametrach wody konieczny jest hydrofor klasyczny, czy może być przeponowy o pojemności 150l + inżektor?


Jeśli przeponowy to bez napowietrzania, jeśli ma być inżektor to musi być klasyczny (bezprzeponowy) z odpowietrzeniem. Inaczej nie ma sensu - niezależnie od parametrów wody  :smile:

----------


## jimmy871

Kolego Szynaj mam aktualnie podobny problem do twojego. Żelaza co prawda mam mniej bo 1,1mg ale nie wyobrażam sobie puścić tej wody do nowego domu.. Czytam już kilka dni to forum i nabieram malutkiego pojęcia w temacie.. Zastanawiam się czy lepiej wybrać "Kombajn" ze złożem naturalnym, płukać go ręcznie i nie martwić się o głowice i całą elektronikę czy jednak wybrać urządzenie typu cosmowater plus/ lub coś z tego typu..? Im więcej czytam wypowiedzi kolegów tym więcej mam wątpliwości:-|

----------


## Jastrząb

> Kolego Szynaj mam aktualnie podobny problem do twojego. Żelaza co prawda mam mniej bo 1,1mg ale nie wyobrażam sobie puścić tej wody do nowego domu.. Czytam już kilka dni to forum i nabieram malutkiego pojęcia w temacie.. Zastanawiam się czy lepiej wybrać "Kombajn" ze złożem naturalnym, płukać go ręcznie i nie martwić się o głowice i całą elektronikę czy jednak wybrać urządzenie typu cosmowater plus/ lub coś z tego typu..? Im więcej czytam wypowiedzi kolegów tym więcej mam wątpliwości:-|


Jimmy,

Odzelaziacz tez moze byc z glowca automatyczna i sie plukac sam, tam jak cosmowater.
Uwierz mi, ze po pol roku znienawidzisz cotygodniowe bieganie i krecenie zaworami przy odzelaiaczu.

marcin

----------


## jimmy871

Kolego pierwsza opcja którą mi zaproponowano w jednej z firm (rzekomo na podstawie moich wyników wody) to urządzenie  ESP-GSP-1054. Co sądzisz o tym urządzeniu czy zda egzamin ?

----------


## qbek17

> Kolego pierwsza opcja którą mi zaproponowano w jednej z firm (rzekomo na podstawie moich wyników wody) to urządzenie  ESP-GSP-1054. Co sądzisz o tym urządzeniu czy zda egzamin ?


Z opisu wynika, że jest to urządzenie ze złożem Greensand Plus. Na pewno da radę usunąć żelazo, tylko wymaga regeneracji nadmanganianem lub chlorem. To są koszty i to jest chemia, która w twoim przypadku nie jest konieczna.

----------


## jimmy871

Dziś rozmawiałem z przedstawicielem pewnej firmy, przeanalizowaliśmy kilka opcji i staneło na złożu Greensand  regenerowanym nadmanganianem. Argument jaki podał przedstawiciel to dłuższa żywotność owego złoża nad crystal right i rzekoma tańsza jego cena. Co wy na to ? Czy rzeczywiście tak to wygląda czy to tylko kit marketingowy? 

Powiedzcie mi jeszcze drodzy koledzy jaki może być statystyczny koszt regeneracji owego złoża miesięcznie dla 4 osób  ??

----------


## Jastrząb

> Dziś rozmawiałem z przedstawicielem pewnej firmy, przeanalizowaliśmy kilka opcji i staneło na złożu Greensand  regenerowanym nadmanganianem. Argument jaki podał przedstawiciel to dłuższa żywotność owego złoża nad crystal right i rzekoma tańsza jego cena. Co wy na to ? Czy rzeczywiście tak to wygląda czy to tylko kit marketingowy? 
> 
> Powiedzcie mi jeszcze drodzy koledzy jaki może być statystyczny koszt regeneracji owego złoża miesięcznie dla 4 osób  ??


Nie rozmawiaj z nim wiecej  :Smile:  Bo probuje Cie nacignac.

Zloze Greensand to zloze odzelaziajace. Twardosci (tak jak CrystalRight) Ci nie usunie. Ono usunie *tylko* zelazo i mangan.
Ale takze tylko zelazo i mangan usunie Ci wspomniany przez Qbek;a Pyrolox. Tyle ze Pyrolox pluczesz woda, nie musisz go regenerowac chemia. Odpada Ci 20-30PLN miesiecznie na zakup chemii. A Pyrolox przezyje tyle samo lub dluzej co Greensand.

Greensand jest zlozem odzelaziajacym do ktorego nie trzeba napowietrzac wody. Samo zloze ma wlasciwosc utleniajaca, ktora co pare dni/tydzien trzeba po wyczerpaniu przywrocic poprzez chemiczna regeneracje.
Ty masz wode juz napowietrzona (poprzez fakt zastosowania hydroforu bez worka), do tego malo owego zelaza, wiec pakowanie sie w greensand to bezsens finansowy i organizacyjny. 

marcin

----------


## jimmy871

Kolego marcinie czy jesteś przekonany że hydro samoczynnie i w wystarczającym stopniu napowietrza tę wodę? Od początku marzyło mi się złożę które nie będzie potrzebowało chemii do regeneracji ale żyłem w przekonaniu że należało by wodę  wpierw napowietrzyć.. Czytając o aspiratorach etc do głowy przychodziły mi kolejne możliwe awarie i problemy związane z dodatkowym urządzeniem co przyznam szczerze spychało mnie raczej do wyżej wymienionych złóż.

----------


## Hytryulik

> Kolego marcinie czy jesteś przekonany że hydro samoczynnie i w wystarczającym stopniu napowietrza tę wodę? Od początku marzyło mi się złożę które nie będzie potrzebowało chemii do regeneracji ale żyłem w przekonaniu że należało by wodę  wpierw napowietrzyć.. Czytając o aspiratorach etc do głowy przychodziły mi kolejne możliwe awarie i problemy związane z dodatkowym urządzeniem co przyznam szczerze spychało mnie raczej do wyżej wymienionych złóż.


Nie masz się czego obawiać. Jeżeli masz hydraulika który umie nawijać dobrze konopie, wyczesze je szczotka drucianą i nasączy je oleistą pastą (polecam Unipak) to nie będziesz miał problemów. Hydraulik musi unikać połączeń typu śrubunek w miejscu gdzie jest powietrze, zawory zwrotne montować wrzecionem pionowo i musi hulać.
Bardziej awaryjne są urządzenia regenerowane solą lub nadmanganianem potasu montowane jako pierwsze. Przy tradycyjnym odżelaziaczu nie masz kosztów eksploatacyjnych. Jednak nie ryzykuj montażu odżelaziacza bez aspiratora do napowietrzania bo tylko wpędzisz się w podwójną robotę.

----------


## Jastrząb

> Kolego marcinie czy jesteś przekonany że hydro samoczynnie i w wystarczającym stopniu napowietrza tę wodę? Od początku marzyło mi się złożę które nie będzie potrzebowało chemii do regeneracji ale żyłem w przekonaniu że należało by wodę  wpierw napowietrzyć.. Czytając o aspiratorach etc do głowy przychodziły mi kolejne możliwe awarie i problemy związane z dodatkowym urządzeniem co przyznam szczerze spychało mnie raczej do wyżej wymienionych złóż.


Jezeli w zbiorniku hydroforowym woda styka sie bezposrednio z powietrzem, to ilosc tlenu w wodzie bedzie wystarczajaca. Zwlaszcza ze masz duuzy ten hydrofor, wiec woda dlugo sie w nim styka zpowietrzem.
 W takim zbiorniku jednak ilosc powietrza sie zmniejsza z czasem bo powietrze sie pomalu w wodzie rozpuscza, wiec trzeba je uzupelniac. Albo sprezarka, ale rzeczonym aspiratorem. Aspiratora bac sie nie trzeba, bo to w zasadzie jest odpowiednio przewezona rurka, ktora dzieki prawom fizyki sobie powietrze samoczynnie zasysa. Ot cala filozofia. 

Ja dopompowuje raz na  tygodzien powietrze do hydroforu sprezarka. w zasadzzie to sterownik czasowy to robi.
3,5mg Fe i 0.5mg manganu znika bez sladu. Mam tylko zrobione tak, ze woda do hydroforu wplywa od gory poprzez jakas tam dysze rozpryskowa. 

marcin

----------


## Jastrząb

> Nie masz się czego obawiać. Jeżeli masz hydraulika który umie nawijać dobrze konopie, wyczesze je szczotka drucianą i nasączy je oleistą pastą (polecam Unipak) to nie będziesz miał problemów. Hydraulik musi unikać połączeń typu śrubunek w miejscu gdzie jest powietrze, zawory zwrotne montować wrzecionem pionowo i musi hulać.
> Bardziej awaryjne są urządzenia regenerowane solą lub nadmanganianem potasu montowane jako pierwsze. Przy tradycyjnym odżelaziaczu nie masz kosztów eksploatacyjnych. Jednak nie ryzykuj montażu odżelaziacza bez aspiratora do napowietrzania bo tylko wpędzisz się w podwójną robotę.


Calkowicie sie zgadzam z Hytrym. Rodzaj zastosowanego uszczelniania gwintow, jest wprost kluczowy dla skutecznego odzelaziania wody!!
Rownie kluczowa jest dlugosc wlosia w szczotce drucianej zastosowanej do wyczesywania gwintow tudziez konopii.

marcin

----------


## free_shop

> Calkowicie sie zgadzam z Hytrym.


A ja się z* Hytrym* nie zgadzam. Ja nie unikam połączeń typu śrubunek, dwuzłączka, holender (jak zwał, tak zwał) tam, gdzie jest powietrze. Wręcz przeciwnie, aspirator montuję na śrubunkach, aby łatwiej go było oczyścić albo wymienić.
Z Tobą* Jarząb*, też się nie zgadzam, bo w szczotce kluczowa jest długość druta.

----------


## vega1

:Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## Hytryulik

> A ja się z* Hytrym* nie zgadzam. Ja nie unikam połączeń typu śrubunek, dwuzłączka, holender (jak zwał, tak zwał) tam, gdzie jest powietrze. Wręcz przeciwnie, aspirator montuję na śrubunkach, aby łatwiej go było oczyścić albo wymienić.
> Z Tobą* Jarząb*, też się nie zgadzam, bo w szczotce kluczowa jest długość druta.


Dobrze wiesz o czym ja piszę, a ptasi mózg jest za mały aby to zrozumieć. Wszyscy boją się odżelaziaczy i napowietrzania bo nie umieją wykonać szczelnie połączeń na powietrzu. Następstwem tego jest problem z utrzymaniem poduszki na należytym poziomie. I lichy hydraulik wmawia klientowi że napowietrzanie trzeba skasować bo nie działa zamiast nauczyć się swojej pracy.

----------


## jimmy871

Co do powietrza w naszym hydro niewiem czy to normalne ale pompujemy je jedynie 2-3 razy w roku a dodam że pobór owej wody jest naprawdę spory, trudno oszacować ale może to być kilkadziesiąt m3 w miesiącu.  Koledzy jak rozumiem napowietrzać wodę trzeba przed hydro a czy jest możliwość napowietrzenia przed samym filtrem? Hydro znajduje się w niskiej ciasnej i brzydkiej piwnicy dlatego wolałbym niczego tam nie stawiać a ustawić wszystko w piwnicy mojego domu. Jak wcześniej wspominałem dom oddalony jest ok 200 m od hydro i połączony jest calowyn wężem.

----------


## Hytryulik

> Co do powietrza w naszym hydro niewiem czy to normalne ale pompujemy je jedynie 2-3 razy w roku a dodam że pobór owej wody jest naprawdę spory, trudno oszacować ale może to być kilkadziesiąt m3 w miesiącu.  Koledzy jak rozumiem napowietrzać wodę trzeba przed hydro a czy jest możliwość napowietrzenia przed samym filtrem? Hydro znajduje się w niskiej ciasnej i brzydkiej piwnicy dlatego wolałbym niczego tam nie stawiać a ustawić wszystko w piwnicy mojego domu. Jak wcześniej wspominałem dom oddalony jest ok 200 m od hydro i połączony jest calowyn wężem.


Czyli tą wodę wykorzystujesz jeszcze do innych celów niż tylko dom?

----------


## Jastrząb

> Dobrze wiesz o czym ja piszę, a ptasi mózg jest za mały aby to zrozumieć. .


Hytry wraca do zwyczajowej formy. Skonczyly mu sie argumenty, to zaczelo sie wyzywanie  :Smile: 




> Wszyscy boją się odżelaziaczy i napowietrzania bo nie umieją wykonać szczelnie połączeń na powietrzu.


A wez badz konsekwenty. Pare raptem postow temu pisales, ze to daltego ze "biora kase" za promowanie Crystal Right'a. To jak to w koncu. Promuja CR'a za kase, czy konopii nawijac nie potrafia. Moj ptasi mozg nie nadaza za Twoim tokiem rozumowania. 

pozdrawiam
marcin

----------


## free_shop

> 


A Ty się nie wtrącaj, jak nie masz nic do powiedzenia :Biggrin: !

----------


## jimmy871

Kolego Hytry póki co woda głębinowa od początku swego istnienia czyli ok 20 lat wykorzystywana jest wyłącznie do celów gospodarczych (duże gospodarstwo rolne). Na stary (rodzinny) dom zawsze była stosowana woda z płytkiego ujęcia która nie barwi tak mocno co głębinowa. Lada chwila wprowadzimy się z żoną do nowego domu i dlatego szukamy jakiegoś rozwiązania by w końcu choć w nowym domu "użyć" nie barwiącej wody.. Dodam dla pewności że chce uszlachetnić wodę wyłącznie płynącą do domu, woda na gospodarstwo to szalone jej ilości a też aż szczególnie nam jej barwa nie przeszkadza  :wink:

----------


## vega1

no dobla  :tongue:

----------


## Hytryulik

> Kolego Hytry póki co woda głębinowa od początku swego istnienia czyli ok 20 lat wykorzystywana jest wyłącznie do celów gospodarczych (duże gospodarstwo rolne). Na stary (rodzinny) dom zawsze była stosowana woda z płytkiego ujęcia która nie barwi tak mocno co głębinowa. Lada chwila wprowadzimy się z żoną do nowego domu i dlatego szukamy jakiegoś rozwiązania by w końcu choć w nowym domu "użyć" nie barwiącej wody.. Dodam dla pewności że chce uszlachetnić wodę wyłącznie płynącą do domu, woda na gospodarstwo to szalone jej ilości a też aż szczególnie nam jej barwa nie przeszkadza


Tak myślałem i tu jest problem. Aby napowietrzyć wodę trzeba napowietrzać całość. Wówczas tam gdzie woda będzie nie odżelaziana będzie leciała żółta. Nie wiem czy tym nie zrobisz krzywości w rodzinie?

----------


## jimmy871

Nikomu krzywdy nie zrobię bo i tak leci żółta  :Smile:  w domu rodzinnym jak wspomniałem stosowana jest woda płytka więc głębinowa nie ma dla rodziny znaczenia w kwestii domu. Zastanawiam się tylko czy skoro leci żółta woda to czy nie oznacza to że jest ona de facto napowietrzona?

----------


## free_shop

Panowie!
Ladies and gentlemen!
Meine Damen, meine Herren!
Hölgyeim és uraim!
*jimmy* chce wywołać 3. wojnę światową. Nie dajmy się innowiercowi sprowokować! Odpowiadajmy mu na pytania zgodnie z naszą wiedzą, wtedy się pogubi i będzie nasz (czyli założy mocherowy beret :Smile: ).

----------


## free_shop

> no dobla


Spotkajmy się na niedźwiadku, jak coS złowisz, to ja usmażę to na grillu.

----------


## jimmy871

Nie chciał bym kolegom przeszkadzać w "sparingu" ale bardzo proszę o wyjaśnienie co z tym napowietrzaniem..? ;-(

----------


## small7

Kolego jimmy napisano ci juz ze napowietrzanie na hydrofor .ale mnie niepokoi te 200m calowej rurki od hydroforni do domu, pomijam narazie fakt spadku cisnienia wody na takim odcinku , ale po napowietrzeniu wody żelazo bedzie osadzać się w tej rurce i z czasem spadek cisnienia bedzie wiekszy.

----------


## Jastrząb

> Kolego jimmy napisano ci juz ze napowietrzanie na hydrofor .ale mnie niepokoi te 200m calowej rurki od hydroforni do domu, pomijam narazie fakt spadku cisnienia wody na takim odcinku , ale po napowietrzeniu wody żelazo bedzie osadzać się w tej rurce i z czasem spadek cisnienia bedzie wiekszy.


Oba hydrofory sa z poduszka powietrzna. Jezeli osadzajace sie zelazo w rurze jest realnym zagrozeniem, to albo zmiana hydroforu na taki z workiem (malo realne w opisywanej sytuacji), albo mala zmiana podejscia:
Postawic odzelaziacz tuz kolo duzego hydroforu i owa 200m rura skierowac do nowego domu wode juz odzelaziona. Przy okazji, odzelaziona woda z glebokiej studni zasili stary dom, ktory obecnie jak rozumiem bez jakiegokolwiek uzdatniania zasila woda ze studni plytkiej miedzy innymi z *260mg* azotynow, co raczej za zdrowe nie jest.

marcin

----------


## jimmy871

Tak sobie myślę i myślę.. A gdyby tak na upartego założyć aspirator przed hydroforem i uzdatniać całą wode..? Są to naprawde spore ilości bo średnio to może być jakieś 10-15m3 na dobe nie licząc hydrantu bo hydrant zasilany jest bezpośrednio z pompy i omija hydro. Jak musiała by wyglądać taka instalacja ? Na ile jest możliwe oczyszczenie takiej ilości wody ? Rzecz podstawowa to  wyłącznie złoże naturalne płukane wodą bo jaka kolwiek chemia była by dużym AŁAAA! finansowym.. Pytanie zasadnicze na ile żywotne było by złoże przy takim przepływie i jaki był by koszt owego złoża? Do tego u siebie w piwnicy wstawił bym zwykły zmiękczacz i była by jimmyzdrój  :smile:  Co o tym sądzicie?

----------


## Jastrząb

> Tak sobie myślę i myślę.. A gdyby tak na upartego założyć aspirator przed hydroforem i uzdatniać całą wode..? Są to naprawde spore ilości bo średnio to może być jakieś 10-15m3 na dobe nie licząc hydrantu bo hydrant zasilany jest bezpośrednio z pompy i omija hydro. Jak musiała by wyglądać taka instalacja ? Na ile jest możliwe oczyszczenie takiej ilości wody ? Rzecz podstawowa to  wyłącznie złoże naturalne płukane wodą bo jaka kolwiek chemia była by dużym AŁAAA! finansowym.. Pytanie zasadnicze na ile żywotne było by złoże przy takim przepływie i jaki był by koszt owego złoża? Do tego u siebie w piwnicy wstawił bym zwykły zmiękczacz i była by jimmyzdrój  Co o tym sądzicie?


Ale po co chcesz cala wode uzdatniac? Oczywiscie da sie, ale filtr bedzie albo wielki albo czesto plukany. Tudziez oba na raz.

Jesli dobrze rozumiem, dzisiaj masz sobie hydrofor 2tys litrow z ktorego wychodzi rura z woda uzywana w gospodarstwie rolnym. Nie wiem co to za gospodarstwo, zapytam ironicznie: krowom chcesz uzdatniac wode?? Obawiam sie ze nie docenia  :wink: 

Zostawiasz jak jest.
Przed hydroforem dodajesz aspirator zeby byc pewnym na 100% ze bedzie dobrze dzialalo.

Za hydroforem robisz trojnik. Czesc wody idzie (jak dawniej ) na cele gospodarcze, a duzo mniejsza czesc na odzelaziacz. 
Za odzelaziaczem idzie rura do nowego domu (ewentualnie 2 rury do starego i do nowego domu zeby w starym domu zastapic kiepsa wode z plytkiej studni.
W nowym domu teraz lub pozniej podlug uznania i poterzeby dodajesz maly zmiekczacz.


marcin

----------


## jimmy871

Trafiłeś! To właśnie krowy korzystają z tej wody  :wink:  jak często musiałbym płukać złożę biorąc pod uwagę podłączenie dwóch domów przy zbiorniku 300litrów? Chciał bym duży zbiornik gdyż nie chciał bym zamykać sobie drogi do uzdatniania pozostałej wody (tej dla krów). Krowy może i nie docenią ale weterynaria coraz mocniej czepia się wody i lada chwila może się okazać że uzdatnienie wody będzie moim obowiązkiem :-| skoro mam w końcu nakreśloną wizję jak oczyścić wodę to może poda ktoś jakiś namiar (choćby na priv) na godną firmę sprzedającą takie zestawy ?

----------


## Jastrząb

> Trafiłeś! To właśnie krowy korzystają z tej wody  jak często musiałbym płukać złożę biorąc pod uwagę podłączenie dwóch domów przy zbiorniku 300litrów? Chciał bym duży zbiornik gdyż nie chciał bym zamykać sobie drogi do uzdatniania pozostałej wody (tej dla krów). Krowy może i nie docenią ale weterynaria coraz mocniej czepia się wody i lada chwila może się okazać że uzdatnienie wody będzie moim obowiązkiem :-| skoro mam w końcu nakreśloną wizję jak oczyścić wodę to może poda ktoś jakiś namiar (choćby na priv) na godną firmę sprzedającą takie zestawy ?


Nie znam sie na weterynarii. Ale ogolnie taka ilosc zelaza nie jest zdrowotnie szkodliwa dla czlowieka, tylko ma nieprzyjmeny kolor i zapach. Trzeba by takiej wody wypic setki litrow zeby ilosc zelaza zaszkodzila. Z krowa pewnie podobnie.
Stawiam, ze weterynaria predzej czepi sie bakteriologii niz ledwo co prekroczonego zelaza. Ale tylko zgaduje.

Robiac tak jak napisalem nie zamykasz sobie drogi do ewentualnego uzdatniania "krowiej" wody. Jesli na potrzeby krowie potrzbujesz sporego przeplywu wody (np kilka kranow, pare m3/h) to filtr bedzie duzy i drogi. Stawianie go teraz na wszelki wypadek to moim zdaniem rozrzutnosc. Ale zawsze mozesz go dostawic rownolegle do mniejszego filtra domowego gdyby jednak Ci weterynarze poszaleli. Jeden hydrofor wszak moze zasilac 2 rozne filtry.

Typowy odrzelaziacz na potrzeby 2 domow bedzie ciut wiekszy. Ale przy tej ilosc zelaza 13" by pewnie wystarczyl. Jak go wypluczesz raz na tydzien to bedzie swiat. Pewnie i rz na 2 tygodnie by bylo OK, ale zazwyczaj nie ma co przeciagac plukania, zeby si ezloze nieposklejalo, nic na nim nie ursolo, itp. Po za tym nawet jak raz na tydzien zmarnujesz 300-400L wody na plukanie 2-domowego filtra to pikus w porownaniu do 15m3 dziennie ktore "krowy wypijaja"  :wink: 

marcin

----------


## jimmy871

Jeszcze kwestia napowietrzania, wyczytałem na pewnej stronie że nieporozumieniem jest napowietrzanie zwężką/aspiratorem (a może to jednak nie to samo jak mnie sie wydawało?) z racji niepotrzebnego chamowania ciśnienia wody. Autor pisał że wyłącznie napowietrzanie sprężarką jest sensowne, czy to rzeczywiście ma takie znaczenie ?

----------


## Jastrząb

> Jeszcze kwestia napowietrzania, wyczytałem na pewnej stronie że nieporozumieniem jest napowietrzanie zwężką/aspiratorem (a może to jednak nie to samo jak mnie sie wydawało?) z racji niepotrzebnego chamowania ciśnienia wody. Autor pisał że wyłącznie napowietrzanie sprężarką jest sensowne, czy to rzeczywiście ma takie znaczenie ?


Bo tak dziala zwezka aka aspirator. Jest to rodzaj odpowiednio uformowanego przewezenia, ktora dzieki prawom fizyki zasysa powietrze (lub plyn) z bocznej rurki. Tak, ogranicza przeplyw, pewnie sie trzeba liczyc z ~30% spadkiem wydajnosci pompy. Jesli nie chces lub nie mozesz wydajnosci pompy ograniczac to stosujesz sprezarke (bezolejowa).  Tylko ze aspirator to 200PLN, sprezarka raczej wiecej.

A ze tak na pewnej stronie napisali? Pewnie sprezarkami handluja  :big grin: 

marcin

----------


## jimmy871

Radzisz "zostać" przy aspiratorze? Teraz kręci się w głowie od ofert producentów:-/ jeden żąda 2.2tys drugi 3.5tys za niby to samo. Mówię o sterowaniu ręcznym więc nie ma mowy o gorszej głowicy etc.  Doradzi ktoś jakiś namiar na rzetelną firmę ?

----------


## Jastrząb

> Radzisz "zostać" przy aspiratorze? Teraz kręci się w głowie od ofert producentów:-/ jeden żąda 2.2tys drugi 3.5tys za niby to samo. Mówię o sterowaniu ręcznym więc nie ma mowy o gorszej głowicy etc.  Doradzi ktoś jakiś namiar na rzetelną firmę ?


Nie radze to czy tamto. Sa dwie opcje. Sam uzywam sprezarki, bo zdlawiona aspiratorem pompa juz sie letko niewyrabiala.  Jak pisalem aspirator dziala dzieki prawom fizyki, jest bezobslugowy nic sie tam raczej nie zepsuje. Moze sie zabrudzic i trzeba go bedzie wyczyscic, ot wsio. Jak nie masz innych przeciwskazan, to tak, jestem za aspiratorem.

Sterowanie reczne za 3.5tys? Troche drogo. Po za tym jak pisalem, odradzam sterowanie reczne. 

Nie znam rzetelnych firm. Zeby ktos  Ci jednak doradzil musisz napisac skad ma byc ta firma.
Mozesz sobie zajrzec na cennik alamo poland. To spora hurtowania. Ceny z tego cennika powinny byc wyznacznikiem jakims ile taki filtr powinien kosztowac (tam sa "sugerowane ceny detaliczne"). Niestety nie przedaja uzytkownikom koncowym.
Bedziesz wiedzial czy Cie firm nie naciagaj.

Butla 13x54 - rzedu 650 PLN
glowica sterujaca automatyczna clack - 1000PLN
2 worki Birmu - 550 PLN

Do kupy taki filtr nie powinien kosztowac wiecej niz takie 2200PLN
Jesli zamiast BIRMu zloze Pyrolox to wyjdzie pewnie ze 2 razy drozej za zloze, ale pewnie filtr moglby byc ciut mniejszy.

Jak widzisz glowica jest dosyc droga czescia. Jesli ktos za sterowanie reczne chce 3,5tys to go pogon  :wink: 



marcin

----------


## vega1

zrobiłem test swojej wody na żelazo testem akwariowym. Brakło skali. Mam już się bać? Oczywiście wiem że muszę zrobić test w laboratorium na wszystkie parametry, ale to żelazo mnie ciekawiło, bo jak nalałem wody do butelki, to na dnie zaraz było "pół łyżeczki" żelaza....

----------


## qbek17

> zrobiłem test swojej wody na żelazo testem akwariowym. Brakło skali.


A do ilu była skala?  :wink:

----------


## vega1

skala jest do 1,5mg/L

----------


## qbek17

> skala jest do 1,5mg/L


To nie musisz się jeszcze bać, ale możesz zacząć się rozglądać za badaniami...  :wink:

----------


## free_shop

[


> zrobiłem test swojej wody na żelazo testem akwariowym. Brakło skali. Mam już się bać? Oczywiście wiem że muszę zrobić test w laboratorium na wszystkie parametry, ale to żelazo mnie ciekawiło, bo jak nalałem wody do butelki, to na dnie zaraz było "pół łyżeczki" żelaza....


Nie panikuj! Tak samo jest z witaminą C, nadmiar jest wydalany z moczem.
Zelazo, które znajduje się w wodzie, jest raczej nieprzyswajalne, zatem wydalisz je z kałem.
Będę powtarzał do znudzenia: jestem zwykłym hydraulikiem, ale czegoś się nauczyłem pijąc z absolwentami AM. :Smile: 
Bardziej martwiłbym się o umywalkę i muszlę WC, bo w krótkim czsie zrobią się rude.

----------


## vega1

żelazo podobno odkłada się w nerkach i jest bardzo szkodliwe w takich dawkach...

----------


## Jastrząb

> żelazo podobno odkłada się w nerkach i jest bardzo szkodliwe w takich dawkach...


http://www.who.int/water_sanitation_...icals/iron.pdf

srednia dzienna dawka Fe z zywnosci to 10-14mg. Zjesz kawalek watrobki to tak jakbys wypil pare wiader takiej wody jesli chodzi o ilosc zelaza.


marcin

----------


## jerzyka51

Witam wszystkich.
 Mam już swoje ujęcie wody. Miałem b.duże zużycie wody do 20 m3 miesięcznie nawet gdy nikogo nie było w domu./kupiłem działki po byłej spółdzielni 1.5 ha/i nikt nie wie jak tam biegną rury i kto we wsi korzystał z mojej wody/Teraz mam nowe połączenia, swoją studnie głębinową i własną stacje uzdatniania wody. Zbiornik /spadek po spółdzielni/ 3m3  ,do tego dokupiłem odżelaziacz i odmanganiacz ze złożem otago. Jednak nie kupiłem gotowego zestawu tylko wszystko osobno. Za samą nazwę odżelaziacz  i trzy zawory trzeba zapłacić ponad tysiąc zł więcej .Ja kupiłem zbiornik hydroforu 300l ,do tego złoże otago i miałem dużo zaoszczędzonej gotówki na pozostałe elementy układu. Układ połączyłem sam /nie jestem hydraulikiem/.Jest on trochę skomplikowany, bo ma dodatkowe wyjścia na podlewanie ,do ewentualnej pompy ciepła.Zrobiłem tylko mały, błąd zastosowałem napowietrzanie przy pomocy inżektora 1", który w moim przypadku daje dużo za mało powietrza./mam ciśnie w układzie 3,3-5 atm/ .W miejsce zwężki zastosuje sprężarkę bezolejową /właśnie kupiłem/ .Będzie połączona z układem elektrozaworem sterowanym wyłącznikiem pompy.Zastanawiam się w jaki sposób teraz mieszać to powietrze z wodą ,aby jak najmniej zmniejszać już wykonane połączenia. Myślę nad takim rozwiązaniem, żeby w trójnik, do którego była podłączona zwężka wkręcić rurkę z nawierconymi małymi otworami, która z drugiej strony przez elektrozawór będzie podłączona ze sprężarką.Nigdzie nie mogłem wyczytać w jaki sposób podaje się powietrze do takich zbiorników ze sprężarki .Zastanawiam się również nad tym aby powietrze ze sprężarki podawać przez zwężkę /dużo mniej pracy/.Może ktoś ma napowietrzanie ze sprężarki i podzieli się swoimi obserwacjami.
                                     Miłego dnia J.Korona

----------


## vega1

mam pytanie, ile daje ciśnienia sprężenie powietrza w zbiorniku 300 litrowym do połowy objętości zbiornika? Konkretnie dostałem używany zbiornik 300L który robił za hydrofor. Teraz chcę w nim wywiercić dziurę i wkręcić odpowietrznik. Myślałem że zrobię to w połowie jego wysokości. Tylko nie wiem czy nie będzie wtedy za duże bądź za małe ciśnienie. Zależy mi żeby to zrobić samemu a nie za bardzo wiem jak to policzyć.

----------


## diodak76

> mam pytanie, ile daje ciśnienia sprężenie powietrza w zbiorniku 300 litrowym do połowy objętości zbiornika? Konkretnie dostałem używany zbiornik 300L który robił za hydrofor. Teraz chcę w nim wywiercić dziurę i wkręcić odpowietrznik. Myślałem że zrobię to w połowie jego wysokości. Tylko nie wiem czy nie będzie wtedy za duże bądź za małe ciśnienie. Zależy mi żeby to zrobić samemu a nie za bardzo wiem jak to policzyć.


cześć,
przerabiałem podobny temat, 
mam ocynkowany 300l zbiornik, i nie miałem zamontowanego odpowietrznika i co jakiś czas poduszka powietrzna się powiększała do takiego stopnia że to powietrze przedostawało się do odżelaziacza i do zmiękczacza, wzburzało złoże i często po takiej akcji z kranu prychało i kichało,
i leciała "herbata" katastrofa,
wymyśliłem sobie ze wstawię odpowietrznik, jednak nie wyłapywał dostatecznie dobrze powietrza które było już w rurach i jak to powietrze pędziło do odżelaziacza,
poczytałem, popytałem, OTAGO też udzieliło mi konkretną wskazówkę i
wywaliłem rurkę wodowskazową i połączyłem to rurką miedzianą a na środku zamontowałem trójnik i wkręciłem
KINETYCZNY ODPOWIETRZNIK, 
jest szalona różnica miedzy odpowietrznikiem zwyczajnym taki jak w C.O.
a tym cudem techniki, przy normalnym odpowietrzniku ucieknie Ci cała poduszka powietrzna i pompa będzie się co chwilę włączać
ten odpowietrznik kinetyczny utrzymuje poduszkę powietrza na stałym poziomie, złoża w maszynach już nie są wzburzane i jakość wody jest na stałym poziomie.
ja mam ustawione że pompa się załącza przy 2atm i pracuje aż napompuje 4 atm, 
aaaa bym zapomniał trzeba uważać żeby nie kupić Kinetycznego napowietrzacza, od opróżniania instalacji nawodnieniowych, wstawiłem taki i nie działał poprawnie

----------


## free_shop

> mam pytanie, ile daje ciśnienia sprężenie powietrza w zbiorniku 300 litrowym do połowy objętości zbiornika? Konkretnie dostałem używany zbiornik 300L który robił za hydrofor. Teraz chcę w nim wywiercić dziurę i wkręcić odpowietrznik. Myślałem że zrobię to w połowie jego wysokości. Tylko nie wiem czy nie będzie wtedy za duże bądź za małe ciśnienie. Zależy mi żeby to zrobić samemu a nie za bardzo wiem jak to policzyć.


Ciśnienie powietrza jest takie samo jak ciśnienie wody. Nie ważne ile tego powietrza jest (czy 1/2 czy 1/4). Jeżeli jesteś wierzący, to przyjmij to jako dogmat. Jeżeli jesteś ateistą, to jako aksjomat :tongue:  ( :smile: ).
Nie wierć żadnych dziur, napisz jaki masz zbiornik hydroforowy.

----------


## free_shop

> OTAGO też udzieliło mi konkretną wskazówkę i
> wywaliłem rurkę wodowskazową i połączyłem to rurką miedzianą a na środku zamontowałem trójnik i wkręciłem
> KINETYCZNY ODPOWIETRZNIK, 
> jest szalona różnica miedzy odpowietrznikiem zwyczajnym taki jak w C.O.


Niech zgadnę, pewnie kupiłeś ten hipersuperkinetycznokosmiczy odpowietrznik w Otago? Trzeba byłoby przyjść do mnie . Sprzedałbym Ci jeszcze lepszy odpowietrznik. Zwykły do c.o. wystarczy (no, ale nikt Ci nie zabroni kupić opon do malucha R20/40/265 :Wink2:  ).

----------


## diodak76

hm, jak założyłem zwyczajny to w momencie powietrze uciekało

----------


## free_shop

I tak ma być. Jeżeli powietrza jest za dużo (poniżej odpowietrznika), to zaczyna on działać, czyli "syczeć". Jet to normalny (prawidłowy) objaw.

----------


## vega1

no właśnie, piszecie pewnie o takim:
http://www.netafim.pl/Zawory/pow.htm

no ale ja nadal nie rozumiem jaka jest różnica? Zaraz idę zrobić fotkę tego zbiornika i wstawie więc może coś doradzicie gdzie nawiercić.

----------


## vega1

ok mam, tak to wygląda. Stoi pod stodołą aktualnie i pewnie go przygarnę do środka. Zauważyłem że tam może nawet nic nie trzeba wiercić, bo jest tam coś wystającego w co chyba da radę wkręcić odpowietrznik. Dodam że przed zbiornikiem, chcę zamontować zwężkę celem napowietrzania wody jako proces odżelaziania.

----------


## free_shop

> no właśnie, piszecie pewnie o takim:
> http://www.netafim.pl/Zawory/pow.htm
> 
> no ale ja nadal nie rozumiem jaka jest różnica? Zaraz idę zrobić fotkę tego zbiornika i wstawie więc może coś doradzicie gdzie nawiercić.


Nie ma żadnej różnicy (no, może oprócz ceny).
Nic nie nawiercaj.
Wykręć korek (taki dzyndzelek na pierwszym zdjęciu w połowie, obok rynny :Biggrin: )
Najprostsze rozwiązanie:
Wykręcić dzyndzelek.
Wkręcić kolano nyplowe 1/2".
W kolano wkręcić odpowietrznik z zaworem stopowym (taki zwykły do c.o.).
Koszt: max. 40 zł.
Czas pracy: trzeźwy hydraulik - 30 min, normalny hydraulik - 5 min. :Biggrin:

----------


## Oszolomiony

koledzy mam taki problem z wodą ze studni:
gdy woda jest nie używana przez noc to jest strasznie zażelaziona (ok.15mg Fe/l) po dokonaniu wypuszczenia wody przez ok 30min. żelaza w wodzie jest znacznie niej bo (ok. 0,6 mgFe/l) co może być przyczyną takiego stanu rzeczy? skąd może się brać takie zażelazienie?
Dodam, że to jest studnia artezyjska (czyli wbijana) głębokość całkowita studni 7m. woda występuje na głębokości 3,5m.

----------


## Jastrząb

> koledzy mam taki problem z wodą ze studni:
> gdy woda jest nie używana przez noc to jest strasznie zażelaziona (ok.15mg Fe/l) po dokonaniu wypuszczenia wody przez ok 30min. żelaza w wodzie jest znacznie niej bo (ok. 0,6 mgFe/l) co może być przyczyną takiego stanu rzeczy? skąd może się brać takie zażelazienie?
> Dodam, że to jest studnia artezyjska (czyli wbijana) głębokość całkowita studni 7m. woda występuje na głębokości 3,5m.


Chyba Ci jednak chodzi u studnie popularnie zwana abisynka a nie studnie artezyjska o glebokosci 7m.
Jesli po dlugim pompowaniu masz w wodzie 0,6 mg zelaza i za kazdem razem wychodzi podobnie to tyle go tam jest i basta.
Jesli woda postoi to czesc zelaza moze sie zwyczajnie utlenic, opasc na dno studni/hydroforu (bo nie napisales co rozumiesz przez nie uzywana przez noc), i chwilowo pobrana z tej studni/hydroforu wykaze wieksze stezenie Fe.
Tak mi sie wydaje.

marcin

----------


## Oszolomiony

zgadza się właśnie taką studnię mam, tylko własnie zastanawia mnie to co tam się może utleniać, i czy na tyle tego jets żeby po powiedzmy 12 godzinach woda była tak zażelaziona? czy może przyczyna tkwi gdzies w "instalacji" czyli rury czy też mufki przekazują żelazo do wody? tym bardziej jest to dziwna sprawa bo na początku jak studnia była wykonana to woda była czysta, dopiero po jakimś czasie (chyba po pół roku) zaczęły się cyrki

----------


## Jastrząb

> zgadza się właśnie taką studnię mam, tylko własnie zastanawia mnie to co tam się może utleniać, i czy na tyle tego jets żeby po powiedzmy 12 godzinach woda była tak zażelaziona? czy może przyczyna tkwi gdzies w "instalacji" czyli rury czy też mufki przekazują żelazo do wody? tym bardziej jest to dziwna sprawa bo na początku jak studnia była wykonana to woda była czysta, dopiero po jakimś czasie (chyba po pół roku) zaczęły się cyrki


Zelazo zawarte w wodzie sie moze utlenic. Przepompuj studnie. Nalej takiej wody z 0.6mg Fe do sloika. Wybeltaj i odstaw otworzony na 24h. Na dnie zbierze sie osad. Jak sie wyklaruje, to zlej delikatnie czysta wode z gory sloika. Jak dobrze wymieszasz reszte, to bedzie tam wiecej niz 0.6mg Fe.
Moze to samo sie dzieje w studni/hydroforze.

Studnia o glebokosci 7m i zwierciadle 3m to dosyc plytka studnia ujmujaca wode podskorna z duzym prawdopodobienstwem nieizolowane od powierzchni warstwa nieprzepuszczalna. Jakosc i paramentry wody moga sie zmieniac sezonowo, po roztopach wiosennych, po duzych opadach deszczow itp. Nie spodziewaj sie przy takiej studni stalej i niezmiennej jakosci wody.

A generlanie zelazo w wodzie studziennej to praktycznie norma.
Przy takiej plytkiej studni martwilbym sie takze innymi paramentrami jak bakterie, azotany, ktore to moga byc faktycznie niezdrowe. Zelazo tylko brudzi i brzydko pachnie.

marcin

----------


## Oszolomiony

Tak wiem że pozostałe parametry są ważniejsze, lecz one są bardzo dobre mieszczą się w normie. Jedyny problem jest z żelazem. Badania były robione co roku przed 3 lata na wiosnę i nie ma żadnych bakterii ani inne związki nie przekraczają norm, jedynie jest problem  z żelazem... ale też to jest dziwna sprawa bo jak np. podleje ogródek i nabiorę wody to jest czysta (bez żelaza w widocznych oznak na butelce/słoiku nawet po kilku dobach)

----------


## Mr_Mabram

Witam
Pierwszy etap uzdatniania wody już za mną. Zamieniłem w mojej studni zbiornik przeponowy na ocynkowany 300l z poduszką powietrzną. 
Podłączyłem wszystko jak trzeba, aspirator 3/4 przed zbiornikiem, (pompa wydaje jakieś 2,5m3/h) wszystko pięknie, aspirator powietrze zasysa ale mam chyba słabą wydajność jakieś 20l i potem następuje załączenie pompy.
W momencie jak pierwszy raz napełniałem zbiornik ( nie pompowałem go powietrzem ) to miałem zakręcony odpowietrznik automatyczny a pompa ustawiona od 1,5 - do 2,5at.
Jak się wyłączyła to odkręciłem odpowietrznik i niby git. 
Spuszczam wodę, odpowietrznik automatyczny się otwiera i wypuszcza powietrza, ciśnienie spada do 1,5 i pompa się włącza.
Czy to możliwe że mam za dużo powietrza?
Co zrobić żeby pompa rzadziej się załączała, żeby wydajność była chociaż ze 40 litrów?
Nie widzę na zbiorniku ile jest wody bo zbiornik stoi w studni i się nie rosi.
 Pozdrawiam

----------


## Jastrząb

> Witam
> Pierwszy etap uzdatniania wody już za mną. Zamieniłem w mojej studni zbiornik przeponowy na ocynkowany 300l z poduszką powietrzną. 
> Podłączyłem wszystko jak trzeba, aspirator 3/4 przed zbiornikiem, (pompa wydaje jakieś 2,5m3/h) wszystko pięknie, aspirator powietrze zasysa ale mam chyba słabą wydajność jakieś 20l i potem następuje załączenie pompy.
> W momencie jak pierwszy raz napełniałem zbiornik ( nie pompowałem go powietrzem ) to miałem zakręcony odpowietrznik automatyczny a pompa ustawiona od 1,5 - do 2,5at.
> Jak się wyłączyła to odkręciłem odpowietrznik i niby git. 
> Spuszczam wodę, odpowietrznik automatyczny się otwiera i wypuszcza powietrza, ciśnienie spada do 1,5 i pompa się włącza.
> Czy to możliwe że mam za dużo powietrza?
> Co zrobić żeby pompa rzadziej się załączała, żeby wydajność była chociaż ze 40 litrów?
> Nie widzę na zbiorniku ile jest wody bo zbiornik stoi w studni i się nie rosi.
>  Pozdrawiam


A co to znaczy ze powietrza jest "za duzo". 
Jeslli poduszka powietrzna siega (przy niskim cisnieniu) ponizej wylotu odpowietrznika, to jest powietrza niejako za duzo. Ale zawor powietrza upusci i nastepnym razem przy spadku cisnienia poduszka nie siegnie az do odpowietrznika. Oczywiscie aspirator za kazdym zalaczeniem pompy powietrze doladowuje, wiec od czasu do czasu odpowietrznik powinien sobie troche popuscic. Ale generalnie stan poduszki przy cisnisniu niskim bedzie bardzo bliski poziomowi odpowietrznika. Przy cisnisu wyzszym poduszka bedzie mniejsza, czyli wiecej wody.
Chcesz miec wiecej wody pomiedzy zalaczeniami pompy, przenies odpowietrznik nizej.

marcin

----------


## Mr_Mabram

> A co to znaczy ze powietrza jest "za duzo". 
> Jeslli poduszka powietrzna siega (przy niskim cisnieniu) ponizej wylotu odpowietrznika, to jest powietrza niejako za duzo. Ale zawor powietrza upusci i nastepnym razem przy spadku cisnienia poduszka nie siegnie az do odpowietrznika. Oczywiscie aspirator za kazdym zalaczeniem pompy powietrze doladowuje, wiec od czasu do czasu odpowietrznik powinien sobie troche popuscic. Ale generalnie stan poduszki przy cisnisniu niskim bedzie bardzo bliski poziomowi odpowietrznika. Przy cisnisu wyzszym poduszka bedzie mniejsza, czyli wiecej wody.
> Chcesz miec wiecej wody pomiedzy zalaczeniami pompy, przenies odpowietrznik nizej.
> 
> marcin


Odpowietrznik mam zamontowane na górnym króćcu zbiornika czyli jakieś w 1/4 wysokości. Jeżeli przeniosę go na dół to będzie bardzo nisko.
Spróbuję jeszcze trochę pokombinować jak nic nie poradzę to poeksperymentuje i przeniosę go na dół.
Pamiętam że ktoś miał tu w wątku podobny problem jak ja, że pompa się często załączała.

----------


## Stefansky5

Posiadam Hydrofor 300l z poduszką powietrza którą uzupełniam od czasu do czasu sprężarką, nie mam aspiratora,
Domek jednorodzinny, 4 osoby, zużycie dobowe wody nie jestem w stanie określić bo nie mam wodomierza.
Studnia głebinowa 28 metrów. Posiadam szambo 10m3.

 Moje wyniki badania wody:

 Mętność -    2,9 NTU,
 pH           -    7,6,
 Mangan -    77 µg/l,
 Żelazo    -    310 µg/l,
 Twardość - 227 mg CaCO3/I

Zakładam że moje wyniki nie są takie tragiczne ponieważ przekraczam dopuszcalne normy żelaza i manganu tylko nieznacznie a twardość mieści sie w normie. Zależy mi na zmiękczeniu wody. Czy jest sens stosowania odżelaziacza przy takich wynikach? Czy zainstalowanie tylko zmiekczacza byłoby odpowiednie i czy tak małe wartości żelaza i manganu nie wpłynełyby na wcześniejsze zużycie złoża?

Chodzi mi o doradzenie - dobranie filtra z jakimi złożami tak by działał jak najdłużej bez potrzeby wymiany tego złoża, przy odpowiednim użytkowaniu oczywiście.

----------


## diodak76

> płukanie jest subiektywną funkcją z powodów dwóch rzeczy, zmiennej wartości Fe i czasu używania. Nie da się policzyć wg mnie co ile i jaką ilością trzeba przy danym Fe i użyciu płukać. U mnie nie ma licznika wody więc nie jestem wstanie powiedzieć ile przepłynęło wody przez uzdatniacz.
> Ale jak płukam to płukam aż woda z uzdatniacza będzie w kolorze przeźroczystym, potem włączam spowrotem filtr. Najlepszym wyznacznikiem jaka jest woda to jednak muszla klozetowa. Jakiekolwiek żelazo poniżej normy da zabarwienie na brązowo, zawsze coś tam cieknie i zawsze się odłoży w takim wypadku.
> U mnie wchodzi tak 15-20min płukania zwrotnego i jest ok. Do tego parę razy trzeba jednak szarpnąć wodą z hydroforu wtedy lepiej odwarstwia  ten cały syf.


pozwolę sobie zająć głos w temacie odżelaziacza z firmy OTAGO,
ożywam odżelaziacza na złożu piaskowym, zbiornik 10x54 z głowicą RX (dla nie wtajemniczonych chińska głowica Run Xin)

ktoś podjął tu sprawę bardzo biednej instrukcji obsługi, która nie wspomina nic o tym jakie ważna jest prędkość płukania złoża.
kilka tygodni temu wpadłem na ciekawy pomysł, mianowicie chciałem podejrzeć ile mam złoża w butli.
Wziąłem w tym celu lampkę biurowa i prześwietliłem butlę i ku memu przerażeniu okazało że mam "mniejszą" połowę butli złoża filtrującego!!!
dramat
okazało się że od nie wiadomo kiedy filtr nie  pracował prawidłowo, okazało się że OTAGO nie wyposażyło mojego odżelaziacza w koszyk, który jest przyczepiany od spodu do głowicy. zapobiega On uciekaniu złoża.

do tego w instrukcji nie ma ani jednego słowa ze na wypływie powinna być zamontowana zasuwa, która reguluje się prędkość przepływu.

więc mój odżelaziacz od początku pracował bez koszyka i zasuwy i pewnie na samym początku uciekło większość złoża filtrującego.

do tych wniosków doszedłem po 2 miesiącach walki z klamotem (odżelaziaczem). Znalazłem chyba bardziej doświadczoną firmę w te klocki, i Oni mi pomogli ujarzmić potwora.

sprawa skończyła się tak iż dosypałem złoża filtrującego założyłem na wylot popłuczyn zasuwę, i wytłumaczono mi jak się liczy i sprawdza prędkość płukania.
jak dosypałem piachu, to odżelaziacz zaczął pracować na nowo i o zgrozo zaczął oddawać żelazo które się nagromadziło przez te 2,5 roku, 

wyniki badan wody były przerażające, po zamontowaniu urządzeń na samym początku żelaza było 36,5ug/L, a po dosypaniu złoża (po 2,5roku) żelazo było na poziomie 1646ug/L

w OTAGO powiedzieli ze minie trochę czasu zanim złoże się dokładnie zregeneruje i że najszybciej będzie wymienić całe złoże, co też OTAGO zrobiło na swój koszt

Prędkość ta jest kluczową kwestią !!!

i tak 
do wiadra 10L napuszczamy wodę mierząc jednocześnie czas napełniania
i u mnie 10L napełniło się w 33s,  
oblicza się nst.: 
minutę dzielimy przez 33s a wynik mnożymy przez 10

i wychodzi 18L/min.

a u mnie w butli 10x54 płukanie powinno być mniejsze niż 44L/min

ostatecznie wyjąłem koszyk ponieważ nie mogłem uzyskać odpowiedniej prędkości płukania wstecznego, zostawiłem tylko zasuwę

do tego mój autorski pomysł z lampką biurowa, w trakcie płukania wyłączam światło w pralni i włączam lapkę prześwietlając butle i widać jak na dłoni jak się podnosi złoże, i najlepiej zrobić tak (odkręcić zasuwę bądź zakręcić) żeby podniosło piach i za bardzo się nie zbliżył do głowicy (do łuku butli) bo wszystko ucieknie 

Wnioski po 2,5 roku użytkowania:
- złoże żwirowe jest świetne ale ucieka do kanalizacji
- niezbędna jest zasuwa, zasuwa jest lepsza od zaworów ponieważ można dokładniej nią sterować (nie polecam zaworów kulowych, są "niedokładne")
- bardzo ważna jest prędkość płukania złoża!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
- niezwykle trudno jest znaleźć kogoś kto się zna (rozumie i czuje) na tych odżelaziaczach, 
- zasuwa wystarczy, ale trzeba ustawić odpowiednia prędkość płukania i przy pomocy lampy nie dopuścić żeby złoże podniosło się za wysoko
- koszyk się  zamula i spada prędkość płukania

----------


## Jastrząb

> Wnioski po 2,5 roku użytkowania:
> - złoże żwirowe jest świetne ale ucieka do kanalizacji
> - niezbędna jest zasuwa, zasuwa jest lepsza od zaworów ponieważ można dokładniej nią sterować (nie polecam zaworów kulowych, są "niedokładne")
> - bardzo ważna jest prędkość płukania złoża!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> - niezwykle trudno jest znaleźć kogoś kto się zna (rozumie i czuje) na tych odżelaziaczach, 
> - zasuwa wystarczy, ale trzeba ustawić odpowiednia prędkość płukania i przy pomocy lampy nie dopuścić żeby złoże podniosło się za wysoko
> - koszyk się  zamula i spada prędkość płukania


wnioski do wnioskow.
 - sa lepsze zloza niz zwirowe. Zwir OK w wodociagach bo tam trzeba tego tony wiec cena gra role. Do domowych warunkow mozna kupic cos lepszego.
 - kazde zloze moze uciec do kanalizacji, nie tylko zwir
 - trzeba bylo kupic normalna glowice. Tam dostajesz do wyboru szereg restryktorow przeplywu, ktore wklada sie do glowicy i masz gwarancje predkosci plukania. Nie trzeba robic rentgena i krecic jakimis zasuwami.
 - a czym sie ten koszyk zamuli? Koszyk daje pewien opor przeplywu. Jesli to polaczyc z malo wydajna pompa i glowica RX ktora tez nie daje duzych przeplywow to moze byc zrodlo problemu. Raczej nie "zamulanie". Caly swiat koszyki stosuje i nikomu sie nie zamula.
  Kolejna mozliwosc to taka, ze zwir made by Otago jest zle dobrany wielkoscia do koszyka. Jesli zawiera frankcje ktore sie idealnie mieszcza w naciecaich koszyka, to faktycznie moze przy za duzej predkosci plukania zwor sie powbijac w otwory (ale ja bym tego zamulaniem nie nazwal). Przy czym to nie wina koszyka tylko idioty ktory piasku z piaskownicy do tego filtra nasypal.

marcin

----------


## esjot1970

Do Użytkowników odżelaziaczy żwirowych:
15 lat borykam się z tym żelazem w osamotnienu myślałem, że tylko ja miałem takiego pecha i trafiła mi się taka paskudna woda (żelazo 3.9),ale od kiedy kilka dni temu trafiłem na ten wątek widzę, że to prawie norma (wcześniej tu nie zaglądałem, bo po przeczytaniu 5-10 postów robi się mętlik w głowie a dyskusja zmienia sie w istny jazgot).
Dawniej w firmie miałem otwarty żwirowy odrzelaziacz grawitacyjny z zestawem pływaków, bloczków, lineklinek, styczników, później 150 l z ZWUW  z Mławy, więc zdobyłem trochę praktyki.
Teraz po wybudowaniu domu i wykonaniu studni 30m (koszt ok. 5 tys zł) przykro było wybulic kolejne 5-10 tys na uzdatnienie wody, praktyka się przydała.
Początkowo wykonałem prowizoryczny filtr z odwróconego zbiornika od 60 l bojlera elektrycznego, ale ten trzeba było co 3-4 tygodnie płukać, a ponadto nadarzyła się okazja zakupić z rozbiórki 150l  WIMEST czy Wismet za 250 zł. Ten smok z koszyczkami miał mocno skorodowany ale się udało. Komplet złoża kosztował 350 zł. Czyszczę to co 3 m-ce zajmuje mi to ze 3 godziny, zużywam ze 3 m3 wody, myślałem że to często, ale jak przeczytałem, że niektórzy robią to co 3-4 dni, albo co tydzień to już mi raźniej.
Teraz kiedy sąsiedzi, którzy mieli "luksusową wodę" powiedzieli mi, że kompletny ze złożem kosztuje 1800 zł jest mi jeszcze raźniej.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## rafek11

Witam,
W końcu przyszedł czas na mnie.

Parametry wody:
1.stężenie jon wodoru (pH) - 7,7
2.twardość - 136 mg/l CaCO3
3.żelazo - 1479 mcg/l (norma max 200)
4.mangan - 65 mcg/l (norma max 50)

Jak widać przekroczone są normy ilościowe manganu i znacznie żelaza. Nie zależy mi na zmiękczeniu i zakwaszeniu wody (złoże dolomitowe było mile widziane dopóki nie dowiedziałem się o birmie i pyroloxie). Zależy mi na automatycznej głowicy sterującej, żeby nie biegać zbyt często do szopki narzędziowej, w której będzie stał odżelaźniacz, ale może być i ręczne jeżeli koszta nadmiernie wzrosną. Nadmienię, że posiadam szambo i jeżeli złoże będzie potrzebowało intensywnego płukania, popłuczyny będą wylewane na trawnik i dlatego nie będą mogły go niszczyć lub barwić.

Oto parametry pompy:
Q 2,4-6,6 m3/h
H 62-40 m

Studnia jest jedna z jednym hydroforem emaliowanym z przeponą o poj.500L, ale jest wykorzystywana przez dwa gospodarstwa domowe. Zużycie wody w jednym z nich to 6m3/miesiąc w drugim ok 4m3/miesiąc.
Interesuje nas jedno urządzenie, które może stać w pomieszczeniu nieogrzewanym. Będzie oczywiście ocieplone.
Jak pisałem ok. pół roku temu worek w hydroforze uległ uszkodzeniu i działa on jak zwykły bezprzeponowiec, czyli co 2 lub 3  m-ce dopompowuję do niego powietrze, żeby pompa załączała się na 2 a wyłączała na 4 atmosferach.
Radziliście wtedy żebym podłączył dopływ wody od góry hydroforu za pomocą dyszy rozbryzgowej. Czy takie napowietrzenie wody wystarczy przy stosowaniu pyloroxu jako złoża ( bo do birmu podobno musi być napowietrzanie za pomocą aspiratora )? Na różnych stronach są różne informacje na ten temat więc proszę o uściślenie. 

Pozdrawiam

Rafał

----------


## Jastrząb

> Witam,
> W końcu przyszedł czas na mnie.
> 
> Parametry wody:
> 1.stężenie jon wodoru (pH) - 7,7
> 2.twardość - 136 mg/l CaCO3
> 3.żelazo - 1479 mcg/l (norma max 200)
> 4.mangan - 65 mcg/l (norma max 50)
> 
> ...


Szybko zamordujesz ten hydrofor. Po te jest worek gumowy w zbiorniku emaliowanym zeby woda sie ze zbiornikiem nie stykala i zeby go rdza nie zezarla od srodka. Zbiorniki  bezworkowe sa ocynkowane, co chroni przed korozja od wewnatrz zbiornika.

Ja mam 3.5mg zelaza, Birm, i zbiornik dopompowuje sie mala sprezarka sam codziennie w nocy przez pare minut. Ale i tak po 1-2 miesiacach poduszka powietrzna sie zmiejsza i trzeba solidniej dopompowac. Zelazo Birm zbija do 0.

marcin

----------


## rafek11

Szybko to znaczy rok, 5 czy 10 lat? Za ok 5lat będę miał wodę z miasta i studni będę używał tylko do podlewania ogrodu.

----------


## rafek11

Ja mam 3.5mg zelaza, Birm, i zbiornik dopompowuje sie mala sprezarka sam codziennie w nocy przez pare minut. Ale i tak po 1-2 miesiacach poduszka powietrzna sie zmiejsza i trzeba solidniej dopompowac. Zelazo Birm zbija do 0.

marcin[/QUOTE]

O co chodzi z tak częstym  dopompowywaniem powietrza sprężarką? Masz nieszczelny zbiornik i poduszka Ci ucieka na manometrze lub wentylu? Ja dopompowuję co 2 lub 3 miesiące i ciśnienie mam w miarę stałe.
narka

----------


## qbek17

> O co chodzi z tak częstym  dopompowywaniem powietrza sprężarką? Masz nieszczelny zbiornik i poduszka Ci ucieka na manometrze lub wentylu? Ja dopompowuję co 2 lub 3 miesiące i ciśnienie mam w miarę stałe.
> narka


Powietrze utlenia zawarte w wodzie żelazo, mangan i inne związki. Rozpuszcza się też w wodzie i w ten sposób "znika" ze zbiornika.

----------


## Jastrząb

> O co chodzi z tak częstym  dopompowywaniem powietrza sprężarką? Masz nieszczelny zbiornik i poduszka Ci ucieka na manometrze lub wentylu? Ja dopompowuję co 2 lub 3 miesiące i ciśnienie mam w miarę stałe.
> narka


Cisnienie w zbionriku tez mam stale. O to dba pompa. Tylko powietrza coraz mniej - cykle pracy coraz krotsze.

Nie mam pojecia czy ucieka przez jakies nieszczelnosci. To oczywisie jest zawsze mozliwe, choc ciezko mi to sprawdzic.
Po za tym, to powietrze sie intesywnie rozpuszcza w wodzie. Hydrofor jest zasilany od gory poprzez dysze rozbryzgowa. Jak naleje wody z kranu do garnka to jest przezroczysta, ale po paru sekundach robi sie wrecz biala od uwalniajacego sie powietrza. Stawiam, ze dzieki tej dyszy rozbryzgowej jest tak napowietrzona ze duzo mi tej poduszki ucieka. Napowietrzenie nie jest zasluga perlatora, tak samo dzieje sie gdy caly wylewke wsadze do garnka, czyli perlator nie ma jak powietrza zasysac, tudziez leje z weza z odkrecona wylewka wogole. Dodatkowo hydrofor stoi w nieogrzewanym garazu. Latem ma przyjemnie chlodno, zima bardzo zimno przy esktramlnych mrozach pojedyncze stopnie. w Nizszej temperaturze gazy sie we wodzie rozpuszczaja lepiej, choc nie wiem na ile to moze miec faktycznie znaczenie.

Choc moge sie mylic. Poswiecenie paru minut co 2 miesiace nie stanowi dla mnie jakiegos problemu.

marcin

----------


## basiakrzyś

Witam
Proszę o pomoc w doborze odpowiedniego systemu do uzdatniania wody ze studni kopanej. Woda doprowadzona pompą do hydrofora, działająca przydomowa bioczyszczalnia. Parametry wody:
odczyn pH - 8,1
żelazo ogólne - 0,95 !!!
mangan 0,638!!!!!!!!!!!!!
twardość ogólna 180,2
wapń 65,1
magnez 4,31

Bardzo proszę o pomoc bo jestem laikiem a rozwiązań jest wiele.

Basia

----------


## Jastrząb

> Witam
> Proszę o pomoc w doborze odpowiedniego systemu do uzdatniania wody ze studni kopanej. Woda doprowadzona pompą do hydrofora, działająca przydomowa bioczyszczalnia. Parametry wody:
> odczyn pH - 8,1
> żelazo ogólne - 0,95 !!!
> mangan 0,638!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> twardość ogólna 180,2
> wapń 65,1
> magnez 4,31
> 
> ...


Potrzebujesz zainstalowac odzelaziacz. Woda nie jest straszana! pH sprzyjajce usuwaniu zelaza i manganu.
WOde przed zastosowaniem odzelaziacza trzeba napowietrzyc, wiec zbiornik hydroforu powinien byc bez worka gumowego w srodku, mozliwie spory jesli jest miejsce.
Musisz tez podac dokladny typ pompy zeby bylo wiadomo jaka jest jest faktyczna wydajnosc. Plukanie takie odzelaziacza potrzebuje zazwyczaj sporo wody.

Druga opcja to filtry ze zlozem jonowymiennym, ktore napowietrzenia nie potrzebuje, usunie zelazo, mangan i cala twardosc (to ostatnie moze Ci sie podobac lub nie).
Ale to zloze jest regenerowane sola, ktora potem do oczyszczalnie poleci. Samym bakteriom podobniez nie zaszkodzi, ale do gleby za oczyszczalnia trafi. Na szybko mozesz oszacowac ze to bedzie 1kg soli na 1m3 uzdatnionej wody. Wiec jak zuzywasz powiedzmy 8m3 wody miesiecznie, to po 10 latach trafi do Twojej gleby tona soli.Tez Ci sie to moze podobac lub nie.

marcin

----------


## basiakrzyś

Dziękuję za podpowiedź. A jakie złoże polecacie- bo mam ofertę na Birm i Pyrolox?

----------


## rafek11

> Dziękuję za podpowiedź. A jakie złoże polecacie- bo mam ofertę na Birm i Pyrolox?


Cześć,
Wysłałem prośbę o ofertę do kilku firm, ale jeszcze nie otrzymałem odpowiedzi. Prześlij mi Twoją ofertę na priv, proszę, to będę wiedział do kogo kierować zapytania i porównam otrzymane oferty.
Z góry wielkie dzięki.
Rafał

----------


## Jastrząb

> Dziękuję za podpowiedź. A jakie złoże polecacie- bo mam ofertę na Birm i Pyrolox?


Pyrolox to ruda kopalna. Birm to ziarna jakiegos "piasku" sztucznie pokryte warstwa tlenku manganu. Birm ma wiec kilka obostrzen co do uzytkowania: woda nie moze zawierac chloru, chyba siarkowodoru, i fosforanow i utlenialnosc powinna byc niska. Z drugiej strony Pyrolox powinien byc skuteczniejszy ale jest ciezszy i potrzeba ze 2 razy mocniejszej pompy zeby filtr wyplukac.
W obu przypadkach woda musi byc napoiwietrzona wiec potrzebujesz miec zbiornik hydroforowy bez worka. Im wiekszy tym lepiej.
pH masz wysokie co sprzyja usuwaniu manganu (to trudniejsze). Mi 13" filtr z birmem przy nizszym pH 7.3 usuwa 3,5mg zelaza i 0.5mg manganu.
Na 10" pyrolox potrzebujesz pompy o wydajnosci 3-3,5m3 wody na godzine ze by go wyplukac.
Na 13" Birm 2,1-2,5m3/h
Na 10" Birm 1.3-1.6 m3/h

Jak pompa da rade, to ja bym bral w powyzszej kolejnosci. 
Podaj typ pompy.

marcin

----------


## gabba

Czy możecie opisać w jaki sposób przeprowadzić odkażanie instalacji wodnej w domu jednorodzinnym (przed rozpoczęciem użytkowania) we własnym zakresie?

----------


## Jastrząb

> Czy możecie opisać w jaki sposób przeprowadzić odkażanie instalacji wodnej w domu jednorodzinnym (przed rozpoczęciem użytkowania) we własnym zakresie?


To dosyc mocno zalezy od tego czy posiadasz studnie, czy jestes podlaczony do wodociagu oraz czy przypadkiem nie posiadasz  oczyszczalni. Zeby sobie nie zdezynfekowac tych bakterii ktore sa potrzebne.

marcin

----------


## gabba

> To dosyc mocno zalezy od tego czy posiadasz studnie, czy jestes podlaczony do wodociagu oraz czy przypadkiem nie posiadasz  oczyszczalni.


Studnia+szambo

----------


## Jastrząb

> Studnia+szambo


To jesli chcesz to zrobic dobrze powinienes sprawdzic czy studnia nie jest zrodlem bakterii. Czyli wykonac badania bakteriologiczne. 
A generalnie to kupujesz w sklepie chemicznym podchloryn sodu. Lejesz do studni, czekasz pare godzin, potem pompujesz taka wode do instalacji, puszczasz z kazdego kranu az wylatujaca woda smierdziec chlorem zaczyna. Zostawiasz najlepiej na kilkanascie godzin. Potem pompujesz az smierdziec woda w kranach przestanie.

Po jakims czasie warto zrobic badania bakteriologiczne wody pobranej z odkazonego punktu poboru jak najbllizej studni, po solidnym paru godzinnym przepompowaniu.

marcin

----------


## jerzyka51

Jak pisałem wcześniej miałem problem z napowietrzaniem wody .Rozwiązałem ten problem w taki sposób.Wyrzuciłem rurkę napowietrzającą w trójniki wkręciłem końcówki ze spiekanego mosiądzu i do nich doprowadzam przez elektrozawór powietrze ze sprężarki bezolejowej/bezolejowa aby w odzie nie było nawet śladów oleju / Doświadczalnie ustawiłem ciśnienie powietrza tak aby za każdym pompowaniem było go troszeczkę więcej.Co jakiś czas wtedy włącza się zawór odpowietrzający Sprężarka i elektrozawór włączają się razem z pompą i to wystarczy abym miał dostateczną ilość powietrza.Tak podłączone powietrze powoduje ,że woda jest bardzo natleniona ,jeszcze z kranu zimna leci gazowana ,prawie jak z syfon.Po badaniach wyszło ,że ilość żelaza i manganu jest po przejściu przez filtr  5* mniejsza od normy.Z swojego ujęcia do różnych celów ,głownie podlewania zużyłem prawie 600m3 wody. W tym czasie czyściłem swój filtr 3 razy .

----------


## diodak76

wiecie poddałem sie i wywaliłem cały system żwirowy.
Dużo przy tym chodzenia a i tak czasem zdarzało sie 'plamienie" żelazem.
zrobiłem badanie wody i wyszło że mam przekroczony mangan i to był przysłowiowy gwóźdź.

wywaliłem wszystko, odżelaziacz z Otago i zmiekczacz
zostawiłem tylko zbiornik hydroforowy, 

wstawiłem Crystal Right w butli 13X54, i w kuchni osmozę.
woda teraz jest miekka, bez żelaza, bez manganu i amoniaku.
mam nadzieję że długo będzie slużyć.

poprzedni system bardzo był upierdliwy i męczący




> pozwolę sobie zająć głos w temacie odżelaziacza z firmy OTAGO,
> ożywam odżelaziacza na złożu piaskowym, zbiornik 10x54 z głowicą RX (dla nie wtajemniczonych chińska głowica Run Xin)
> 
> ktoś podjął tu sprawę bardzo biednej instrukcji obsługi, która nie wspomina nic o tym jakie ważna jest prędkość płukania złoża.
> kilka tygodni temu wpadłem na ciekawy pomysł, mianowicie chciałem podejrzeć ile mam złoża w butli.
> Wziąłem w tym celu lampkę biurowa i prześwietliłem butlę i ku memu przerażeniu okazało że mam "mniejszą" połowę butli złoża filtrującego!!!
> dramat
> okazało się że od nie wiadomo kiedy filtr nie  pracował prawidłowo, okazało się że OTAGO nie wyposażyło mojego odżelaziacza w koszyk, który jest przyczepiany od spodu do głowicy. zapobiega On uciekaniu złoża.
> 
> ...

----------


## Jastrząb

> wiecie poddałem sie i wywaliłem cały system żwirowy.
> Dużo przy tym chodzenia a i tak czasem zdarzało sie 'plamienie" żelazem.
> zrobiłem badanie wody i wyszło że mam przekroczony mangan i to był przysłowiowy gwóźdź.
> 
> wywaliłem wszystko, odżelaziacz z Otago i zmiekczacz
> zostawiłem tylko zbiornik hydroforowy, 
> 
> wstawiłem Crystal Right w butli 13X54, i w kuchni osmozę.
> woda teraz jest miekka, bez żelaza, bez manganu i amoniaku.
> ...


Zycze zeby Ci jak najdluzej posluzyl  :wink: 

Twoj system zwirowy byl upierdliwy, zle dzialal i wymagal przy nim chodzenia, bo byl od poczatku zle zrobiony. Ja mam odzelaziacz (Fe=3,5mg), ktory "widzialem" ostatnio z rok temu.
Mangan Ci przebijal, bo w warunkach domowych usuniecie go na piasku jest prawie niemozliwe (chyba ze masz pH baaaardzo wysokie). Ale pewnie Otago zapomnialo o tym wspomniec.
Mangan wymaga zloza katalitycznego. Piasek moze sie wypracowac i niejako przeksztalcic w takie zloze, ale w warunkach domowych to moze trwac wiele miesiecy jesli nie lat.

Jesli zostawiles sobie zbiornik hydroforowy bez worka, a zelaza masz sporo, to przygotuj sie na dosyc regularne "chodzenie" kolo Crystal Right'a  :wink: 
Utlenione zelazo w zbiorniku (a takie bedzie) ma niezerowa szanse zatykac inzektor, ktorym jest zasysana solanka do regeneracji CR'a. A jak tego zloza na czas nie zregenerujesz to mozesz je zepsuc. Co by o piasku nie mowic, to przy braku regeneracji(plukania) go nie zepsujesz, jedynie sie bardzo pobrudzi.

Moim zdaniem zamieniles potencjalnie lepszy system (2-stopniowy) na 1-stopniowy. A wszystko co trzeba bylo zrobic to nasypac normalnego zloza do odzelaziacza i go poprawnie eksploatowac.

marcin

----------


## michal031987

Witam. Potrzebuje waszej pomocy przy doborze stacji uzdatniania wody. 
Parametry wody. 
Twardość ogólna 11-12 dH zrobiona testem kropelkowym 
Badanie specjalistyczne wyniki.
Zawartość żelaza  0,6mg/dm3
Manganu <0,15mg/dm3
PH 6,7
Woda już z kranu ma barwę lekko żółtą ( jak naleje do wanny 140cm tak 3/4 to widać delikatnie żółty kolor wody) 
Czy to wynika z zawartości żelaza i faktu że zbiornik hydrofor już jest z poduszką powietrzną i w nim już następuje wytrącenie żelaza. 
Czy może z tego czego dowiedziałem się od montera że jest to wpływ torfowisk, które wpływają na kolor wody. Ponieważ w obrębie do 1 km jest kilka torfowisk, najbliższe jest jakieś 150-200 metrów od ujęcia wody. 
Dodatkowo przed wejsciem wody na instalacje jest ona filtrowana przez 2 filtry sznurkowe 100 i 50 mikro i co jakieś 2-3 miesiące muszę je wymienia bo są całe rude.

----------


## Jastrząb

> Witam. Potrzebuje waszej pomocy przy doborze stacji uzdatniania wody. 
> Parametry wody. 
> Twardość ogólna 11-12 dH zrobiona testem kropelkowym 
> Badanie specjalistyczne wyniki.
> Zawartość żelaza  0,6mg/dm3
> Manganu <0,15mg/dm3
> PH 6,7
> Woda już z kranu ma barwę lekko żółtą ( jak naleje do wanny 140cm tak 3/4 to widać delikatnie żółty kolor wody) 
> Czy to wynika z zawartości żelaza i faktu że zbiornik hydrofor już jest z poduszką powietrzną i w nim już następuje wytrącenie żelaza. 
> ...


Zelazo daje rudy zolty kolor wody. Moze on pochodzic takze od torfowisk. 
Jesli masz mozliwosc nalania wody z przed hydroforu (bezposrednio ze studni) to sie dowiesz co daje to zabarwienie. Jesli woda jest od razu ruda, to spora szansa ze to wlasnie wplyw tofru. Zla wiadomosc jest taka, ze dosyc trudno sie tego pozbyc.
Jesli woda ze studni bedzie bez koloru, a zmetnieje, zżółknie po jakims czasie, to raczej zelazo.

Mozesz tez nalac tej wody do sloika, butelki, dobrze wymieszac z powietrzem zostawic otwarte i zaczekac dzien, dwa. Jesli kolor zniknie, a na dno opadnie delikatny nalot, to bedzie to raczej zelazo.Woda z torfowiska sie tak nie ustoi.

Mozesz tez zrobic fizykochemiczne badanie wody (z uwzglednieniem utlenialnosci). Wysoka utlenialnosc moze sugerowac wlasnie zanieczyszczenia pochodzace z rozkladu materii roslinnej na torfowisku.

Zelaza mozna sie pozbyc stosunkowo latwo, zanieczyszczen z torfowiska duzo trudniej.

marcin

----------


## qbek17

> Witam. Potrzebuje waszej pomocy przy doborze stacji uzdatniania wody. 
> Parametry wody. 
> Twardość ogólna 11-12 dH zrobiona testem kropelkowym 
> Badanie specjalistyczne wyniki.
> Zawartość żelaza  0,6mg/dm3
> Manganu <0,15mg/dm3
> PH 6,7
> Woda już z kranu ma barwę lekko żółtą ( jak naleje do wanny 140cm tak 3/4 to widać delikatnie żółty kolor wody) 
> Czy to wynika z zawartości żelaza i faktu że zbiornik hydrofor już jest z poduszką powietrzną i w nim już następuje wytrącenie żelaza. 
> ...


Żelazo i mangan mogą wpływać na barwę tak samo jak związki organiczne z torfowisk. Wypadałoby zrobić pełne badanie wody (z utlenialnością i bakteriologią) i wtedy można się zabierać za uzdatnianie. Filtry mechaniczne (tym bardziej takie grube) zatrzymają jedynie większe zanieczyszczenia i zabarwią się, ale nie oczyszczą wody. 

Z tych badań, które podałeś wynika, że potrzebne jest odżelazianie i prawdopodobnie usuwanie organiki. Zależnie od warunków hydraulicznych (pompa, hydrofor, ścieki, itd) możesz myśleć o filtracji dwustopniowej (odżelaziacz + złoże multifunkcyjne) lub jednostopniowej (złoże multifunkcyjne, ale większy rozmiar).

----------


## michal031987

Woda już w studni jest kolorowa. 
Interesuje mnie podwójny zestaw: 
- jeden usuwa żelazo - patrzyłem na oferte Wimest na odżelaziacz 150l. i jego chciałbym zamontować
- drugi to zestaw do redukcji twardości i koloru. 
Na jednym urządzeniu nie da rady, ponieważ chciałbym aby troszkę tych związków " naturalnych " mineralnych pozostało. A jedynie żeby barwa była przezroczysta ( bo niema mętnosci w wodzie jest tylko barwa ), i regulować sobie twardość. Na pojedyńczym urządzeniu tego nie osiągne. 

Pewna firma złożyła mi oferte na tą drugą część na następujace urządzenie: 
Zestaw filtracyjny zmiękczająco-odbarwiający 1054/RX.
Zbiornik z tworzywa o poj. 60 l, śr. 260 mm wypełniony jest złożem aktywnym 
przystosowanym do redukowania twardości, oraz barwy wody.
Regeneracja tabletkowaną solą kuchenną. Pojemność zbiornika solanki – 80l.
Płukanie stacji jest automatyczne – głowica elektroniczna.

Ale w internecie piszą że jest w nim głowica RX a to podbno chińska produkcja ( może źle znalazłem) wiec proszę o radę. 
Bo urządzenie kupuje się raz na długi czas, a niechce kupić raz i grzebać przy nim cały czas.

Co do barwy to odnalazłem że tylko aktywny węgiel ją usunie. Dość kosztowne rozwiązanie

----------


## qbek17

Głowicę RX sobie odpuść. 
Barwę ściąga nie tylko węgiel aktywny. 
Zacznij od konkretnego badania wody - jeśli to organika (wysoka utlenialność) to i węgiel może nie wystarczyć. Poza tym jak nie masz wody chlorowanej to ten węgiel może być inkubatorem dla bakterii.
Wimest ze 150 litrami złoża (piasku) na 0,6 mg żelaza to trochę dużo. Na płukanie tego filtra pójdzie mnóstwo wody. Dodatkowo masz niskie pH - bez złoża katalitycznego raczej nie usuniesz manganu (którego powinno być <0,05 mg). Poza tym potrzebujesz solidnej pompy do płukania takiego filtra.

----------


## michal031987

Dziękuje z pełne wyjaśnienia. 
Coś chciałbym z tą wodą zrobić, lub zostawi i nic nie robić też jest rozwiązaniem. 
Używam tego ujęcia z 20 lat i nic się nie działo, jedyni mi przeszkadza to że co 3 miesiące filtry są całe brązowe, i woda koloru słomkowego. Każdy się do tego już przyzwyczaił, tylko ja się naczytałem na forum i chce coś zmienić z tym. 

Co do utlenialności to muszę znowu wieźć wodę do badania, u nich postoi i za 2 tygodnie przyjdzie faktura i wyniki badań. A w tym czasie nic się z wodą nie stanie, czy można samemu zmierzyć testerami ten parametr na świerzej wodzie.  

Co do testu wody z tą butelką, to widzę po wiaderkach jak woda stoi kilka dni że się na dnie wytrąca rudawy osad. 
Wiec proszę o podpowiedz co mam dobrać, bo prawdę mówiąc wyśle próbke do firmy co montuje urządzenia i tak zamontują mi to co bedą chcieli nie zależnie od tego czy jest mi to potrzebne czy nie, a kolejna sprawa to nie chce magicznego urządzenia co mi wszystko zrobi idealnie, a po okresie 2 lat będzie nadawało się do śmieci, bo złoża padną, lub się zużyją podzepoły. Co do płukania ręcznego to niema problemu, mogę sobie złoże płukać podczas obierania katrofli na obiad, ja w tym nie widzę problemu

----------


## michal031987

> Dziękuje z pełne wyjaśnienia. 
> Coś chciałbym z tą wodą zrobić, lub zostawi i nic nie robić też jest rozwiązaniem. 
> Używam tego ujęcia z 20 lat i nic się nie działo, jedyni mi przeszkadza to że co 3 miesiące filtry są całe brązowe, i woda koloru słomkowego. Każdy się do tego już przyzwyczaił, tylko ja się naczytałem na forum i chce coś zmienić z tym. 
> 
> Co do utlenialności to muszę znowu wieźć wodę do badania, u nich postoi i za 2 tygodnie przyjdzie faktura i wyniki badań. A w tym czasie nic się z wodą nie stanie, czy można samemu zmierzyć testerami ten parametr na świerzej wodzie.  
> 
> Co do testu wody z tą butelką, to widzę po wiaderkach jak woda stoi kilka dni że się na dnie wytrąca rudawy osad. 
> Wiec proszę o podpowiedz co mam dobrać, bo prawdę mówiąc wyśle próbke do firmy co montuje urządzenia i tak zamontują mi to co bedą chcieli nie zależnie od tego czy jest mi to potrzebne czy nie, a kolejna sprawa to nie chce magicznego urządzenia co mi wszystko zrobi idealnie, a po okresie 2 lat będzie nadawało się do śmieci, bo złoża padną, lub się zużyją podzepoły. Co do płukania ręcznego to niema problemu, mogę sobie złoże płukać podczas obierania katrofli na obiad, ja w tym nie widzę problemu



Czy takie urządzenie podejdzie, kompakt multi 5 w 1 
http://bluewater24.pl/odzelaziacze-o...ix-a-2192.html

czy może 
http://bluewater24.pl/odzelaziacze-o...right-35l.html

lub 
http://bluewater24.pl/odzelaziacze-o...-rider-60.html

----------


## Liwko

Mam takie pytanko (może już było ale nie ogarniam). Mam już pięć lat stację uzdatniania wody. Ponoć złoże starcza na jakiś czas i moje pytanie brzmi, czy wymienia się złoże (jeśli tak to za ile) czy wymienia się całą stację?

----------


## qbek17

> Co do utlenialności to muszę znowu wieźć wodę do badania, u nich postoi i za 2 tygodnie przyjdzie faktura i wyniki badań. A w tym czasie nic się z wodą nie stanie, czy można samemu zmierzyć testerami ten parametr na świerzej wodzie.  
> 
> ... bo prawdę mówiąc wyśle próbke do firmy co montuje urządzenia i tak zamontują mi to co bedą chcieli nie zależnie od tego czy jest mi to potrzebne czy nie


To zawieź próbkę do solidnego laboratorium, a nie do firmy od uzdatniania. Utlenialności nie bada się testami kropelkowymi. Później dostajesz takie nic nie znaczące wyniki jak mangan... <0,15 mg/l może oznaczać 3-krotne przekroczenie normy lub też zgodność z normą (<0,05 mg/l).

----------


## qbek17

> Mam takie pytanko (może już było ale nie ogarniam). Mam już pięć lat stację uzdatniania wody. Ponoć złoże starcza na jakiś czas i moje pytanie brzmi, czy wymienia się złoże (jeśli tak to za ile) czy wymienia się całą stację?


Wymienia się złoże. Jego cena i jego żywotność zależy od tego co to za złoże. Masz jakieś dokładniejsze informacje co tam masz?

----------


## Marczak

> Mam takie pytanko (może już było ale nie ogarniam). Mam już pięć lat stację uzdatniania wody. Ponoć złoże starcza na jakiś czas i moje pytanie brzmi, czy wymienia się złoże (jeśli tak to za ile) czy wymienia się całą stację?


Zależy od tego jakie złoże masz w tej stacji i czy systematyczne przeprowadzałeś regenerację (nie było żadnego przestoju prze awarię). Najlepiej zbadać efektywność po procesie filtracji (tj. porównać wodę surową z wodą uzdatnioną).

----------


## Liwko

Stacja Vieśka, nie było żadnej awarii. Na razie wszystko jest ok, pytam profilaktycznie  :wink:

----------


## qbek17

> Stacja Vieśka, nie było żadnej awarii. Na razie wszystko jest ok, pytam profilaktycznie


Ale zmiękczacz czy odżelaziacz? a może węgiel? jest trochę opcji do wyboru  :wink:  

Zakładając, że zmiękczacz to złoże powinno minimum 10 lat wytrzymać.

----------


## Liwko

> Ale zmiękczacz czy odżelaziacz? a może węgiel? jest trochę opcji do wyboru  
> 
> Zakładając, że zmiękczacz to złoże powinno minimum 10 lat wytrzymać.


Zmiękczacz zmiękczacz. A ile kosztuje wymiana? Okolice...

----------


## qbek17

> Zmiękczacz zmiękczacz. A ile kosztuje wymiana? Okolice...


250-350 zł za worek 25 litrów. Robocizna to już zależy od instalatora... No i oficjalnie to wypadałoby zrobić utylizację starego jonitu... ale o tym raczej mało kto pamięta.

----------


## Liwko

Dzięki

----------


## michal031987

Badania robiłem w Okręgowej Stacji Chemiczno-Rolniczej w Warszawie, ul.  Stanisława Żeromskiego 17, 05-075 Warszawa www.schr.gov.pl

----------


## qbek17

> Badania robiłem w Okręgowej Stacji Chemiczno-Rolniczej w Warszawie, ul.  Stanisława Żeromskiego 17, 05-075 Warszawa www.schr.gov.pl


To już wiesz do kogo iść z reklamacją - taki wynik manganu to żaden wynik. Większą dokładność mają kropelkowe testy akwarystyczne.

----------


## Marczak

> Badania robiłem w Okręgowej Stacji Chemiczno-Rolniczej w Warszawie, ul.  Stanisława Żeromskiego 17, 05-075 Warszawa www.schr.gov.pl


Rozumiem, żeby w jakiejś firmie krzak "u Pana Henia" z "laboratorium" na zapleczu były takie kwiatki, ale w Okręgowej Stacji Chemiczno-Rolniczej?? Szok.

----------


## fisheye_

Witam,
kilka pytań odnośnie zmiękczaczy wody ode mnie:

1. Jak zachowuje się zmiękczacz podczas pracy? Czy występują jakieś drgania przy przepłukiwaniu itp.? Czy w przypadku braku miejsca można go postawić na półce w szafie technicznej, na wysokości około 90cm?
2. Jak prawidłowo oszacować całkowitą masę takiego urządzenia podczas pracy? Czy woda jest tam gromadzona, czy zmiękczanie odbywa się przepływowo? Tzn. czy jeśli mam podaną masę urządzenia 39kg (z czego 19kg to żywica) to jego masa to będzie to 39kg plus ewentualna zasypana sól?
3. Co możecie powiedzieć o zmiękczaczu Aquaphor WaterBoss 700? Ma niby jakąś cudowną żywicę PowerClean która przy objętości niespełna 20l daje niezłe parametry przepływów. Poza tym ma zadowalające mnie wymiary. Nie ma jednak słowa o głowicy sterującej.
4. Jaki zmiękczacz wody możecie polecić, w przypadku gdy jest problem z miejscem na niego? Dysponuje albo wnęką o szerokości 22cm i głębokości 60cm i w zasadzie nieograniczonej wysokości, albo (jeśli zdecyduje się postawić zmiękczacz na póce) podstawą 60x80cm i wysokością do 1m. Zmiękczacz powinien obsłużyć 4osobowe mieszkanie, więc zakładam co najmniej 1,8m3/h maks. przepływu chwilowego.

Pozdrawiam
Piotr

----------


## qbek17

> Witam,
> kilka pytań odnośnie zmiękczaczy wody ode mnie:
> 
> 1. Jak zachowuje się zmiękczacz podczas pracy? Czy występują jakieś drgania przy przepłukiwaniu itp.? Czy w przypadku braku miejsca można go postawić na półce w szafie technicznej, na wysokości około 90cm?


W czasie pracy/regeneracji drgania samego zmiękczacza raczej nie występują. Najwyżej tyle co podczas przepływu wody przez rury. Można go postawić na półce ale w pobliżu musi być odpływ do kanalizacji. Jeśli jest problem z miejscem to można poszukać zmiękczacza z oddzielnym zbiornikiem soli i oba postawić w różnych miejscach - połączone są tylko wężykiem.




> 2. Jak prawidłowo oszacować całkowitą masę takiego urządzenia podczas pracy? Czy woda jest tam gromadzona, czy zmiękczanie odbywa się przepływowo? Tzn. czy jeśli mam podaną masę urządzenia 39kg (z czego 19kg to żywica) to jego masa to będzie to 39kg plus ewentualna zasypana sól?


W zbiorniku jest trochę więcej miejsca niż zajmuje sama żywica. Myślę, że najlepszym przybliżeniem będzie całkowita objętość zbiornika wypełniona wodą (czyli zbiornik o pojemności 60 litrów będzie ważył max 60 kg). Sól to oddzielna kwestia - jeśli zbiornikiem soli jest obudowa zmiękczacza to pewnie całość będzie ważyła więcej. Sprawdzaj pojemność zbiornika soli.




> 3. Co możecie powiedzieć o zmiękczaczu Aquaphor WaterBoss 700? Ma niby jakąś cudowną żywicę PowerClean która przy objętości niespełna 20l daje niezłe parametry przepływów. Poza tym ma zadowalające mnie wymiary. Nie ma jednak słowa o głowicy sterującej.


Nie znam tej firmy ale urządzenie wygląda podobnie do chińskich kompaktowych wynalazków. Pewnie będzie działać, chociaż uważałbym na te obietnice co do żelaza i cudownej pojemności/wydajności.




> 4. Jaki zmiękczacz wody możecie polecić, w przypadku gdy jest problem z miejscem na niego? Dysponuje albo wnęką o szerokości 22cm i głębokości 60cm i w zasadzie nieograniczonej wysokości, albo (jeśli zdecyduje się postawić zmiękczacz na półce) podstawą 60x80cm i wysokością do 1m. Zmiękczacz powinien obsłużyć 4osobowe mieszkanie, więc zakładam co najmniej 1,8m3/h maks. przepływu chwilowego.


Żeby dostać taki przepływ potrzebujesz przynajmniej zbiornika o średnicy 10" (25 cm) więc wnęka raczej odpada. Celowałbym w tą półkę - jeśli dasz radę z wysokością 110cm to wszedłby tam zbiornik 10x35" z głowicą. Jeśli to odpada to możesz też kombinować z małymi filterkami łączonymi równolegle.

----------


## fisheye_

Dzięki za odpowiedź,

problem z większymi wysokościami polega na tym, że wciskałbym ten zmiękczacz pomiędzy kocioł gazowy wiszący a stojącą pralkę. Na zdjęciach poniżej widać na czym polega problem (porównanie Waterfilter Denver 30 i Aquaphor Waterboss 700) - wątpliwa przyjemność napełniania zbiornika solą nawet przy moim 1,90m wzrostu  :wink: . Poza tym, ta górna obudowa z tworzywa nie musi się jakoś uchylać przy napełnianiu? To może kolidować z i tak dość wysoko wiszącym kotłem.


Potencjalnie osobny zbiornik o wymiarach które podałeś mógłby tam stać, jeśli niepotrzebny byłby dostęp od góry.

Pozdrawiam
Piotr

----------


## qbek17

> Dzięki za odpowiedź,
> 
> problem z większymi wysokościami polega na tym, że wciskałbym ten zmiękczacz pomiędzy kocioł gazowy wiszący a stojącą pralkę. Na zdjęciach poniżej widać na czym polega problem (porównanie Waterfilter Denver 30 i Aquaphor Waterboss 700) - wątpliwa przyjemność napełniania zbiornika solą nawet przy moim 1,90m wzrostu . Poza tym, ta górna obudowa z tworzywa nie musi się jakoś uchylać przy napełnianiu? To może kolidować z i tak dość wysoko wiszącym kotłem.
> 
> 
> Potencjalnie osobny zbiornik o wymiarach które podałeś mógłby tam stać, jeśli niepotrzebny byłby dostęp od góry.
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Piotr


To co porównujesz to zmiękczacze kompaktowe (czyli zbiornik z żywicą i zbiornik na sól w jednej obudowie), ale przecież możesz to rozdzielić. Dostęp jest Ci potrzebny do zbiornika na sól - a ten może być różnych rozmiarów (ostatnio widziałem takie małe, 25 litrów). Wadą jest to, że sól będziesz musiał dość często uzupełniać, ale będzie to łatwiejsze.

----------


## fisheye_

OK, serdeczne dzięki za pomoc, będę więc celował w zaproponowane przez was rozwiązania. Moja jedyna wątpliwość do Waterfilter Denver: Ciśnienie robocze 	2,5-8,5 bar - jeśli wiem, że ciśnienie w mojej instalacji będzie ok 2,2bar to powinienem się martwić o niespełnienie tego parametru? Jak duże są spadki w przypadku tego zmiękczacza?

----------


## qbek17

> OK, serdeczne dzięki za pomoc, będę więc celował w zaproponowane przez was rozwiązania. Moja jedyna wątpliwość do Waterfilter Denver: Ciśnienie robocze     2,5-8,5 bar - jeśli wiem, że ciśnienie w mojej instalacji będzie ok 2,2bar to powinienem się martwić o niespełnienie tego parametru? Jak duże są spadki w przypadku tego zmiękczacza?


Spadek ciśnienia przez zmiękczacz w zasadzie zależy od złoża i jego wysokości. Drugi czynnik to głowica - im lepsza tym mniejsze stawia opory przepływu. Głowica w Denverze to chińska, niezbyt wyszukana konstrukcja więc i spadek ciśnienia może być większy. 
Czemu masz tak niskie ciśnienie? Może to kwestia ustawień jakiegoś hydroforu lub pompy? Niezależnie od zmiękczacza - tak niskie ciśnienie może być uciążliwe w użytkowaniu.

----------


## qbek17

> Sprzedawca po takiej informacji powinien dostosować Denvera do takiego ciśnienia. Spadki ciśnienia będą niezauważalne.


Co masz na myśli? Jak chcesz dostosowywać zmiękczacz do niższego ciśnienia?

----------


## qbek17

> Chodzi o to, że trzeba dostosować mechanicznie urządzenia do regeneracji złoża przy takim niskim ciśnieniu. Niskie ciśnienie może powodować kłopot w regeneracji żywicy kationitowej, dlatego ważne jest aby dobrać odpowiednią (większą) możliwość płukania (poprzez zmianę DLFC). Jest to ogranicznik przepływu wody służącej do regeneracji.


Wiem czym jest DLFC, tylko nie widzę sensu w dawaniu większego restryktora. One są tak produkowane aby trzymać w miarę stały przepływ w całym zakresie ciśnień. Już prędzej zastanawiałbym się nad rozmiarem inżektora - ale tu znów chodzi nie tylko o przepływ ale o to, że musi być spadek ciśnienia na inżektorze żeby wytworzyć podciśnienie do zassania solanki. 
Druga sprawa to to czy ktokolwiek będzie się bawił w rozbieranie głowicy w Denverze - przecież ten model przychodzi w całości z HongKongu i chyba nikt się nie bawi w jego przerabianie.
W głowicy Clack WS1 ciśnienie pracy zaczyna się od 1,4 bar. Mniejszy spadek ciśnienia przy przepływie przez głowicę jest miarą jej dopracowania i efektywności hydraulicznej.

----------


## kamilam1980

WITAM
Mam nadzieję, że na tym forum mi ktoś doradzi. Posiadam wodę ze studni głębinowej ok. 37 m. Po wykonaniu badań okazało się, że żelazo i mangan są dość  sporo przekroczone. Zapach wody nie należy do najmilszych więc jestem zmuszona coś z tym zrobić. Tylko co zastosować aby zdawało rezultat no i oczywiście było w rozsądnej cenie. 

WYNIKI BADANIA WODY:

Amonowy jon - 0,09 +/- 0,01 mg/l
Żelazo           - 1497 +/- 145  µg/l  (1,497 mg/l)
Mangan         - 185 +/- 15   µg/l    (0,185 mg/l)
Twardość       - 333 +/- 26   mg/l
Magnez        - 13 +/- 1    mg/l
Wapń           - 113  +/-   mg/l

Dostałam trzy propozycje dwie od razu wyeliminowałam ponieważ przekraczały 5 000 zł, trzecia to odżelaziacz firmy WIMEST ze złożem OTOMAN za ok 1900 zł, tylko muszę wymienić hydrofor przeponowy na zwykły koszt ok 800 zł plus oczywiście robocizna hydraulika. Może wy mi coś doradzicie, jestem laikiem w tej dziedzinie i nie chcę aby wcisnęli mi szajs  :smile:  
Z góry dziękuję  :smile:

----------


## Jastrząb

> WITAM
> Mam nadzieję, że na tym forum mi ktoś doradzi. Posiadam wodę ze studni głębinowej ok. 37 m. Po wykonaniu badań okazało się, że żelazo i mangan są dość  sporo przekroczone. Zapach wody nie należy do najmilszych więc jestem zmuszona coś z tym zrobić. Tylko co zastosować aby zdawało rezultat no i oczywiście było w rozsądnej cenie. 
> 
> WYNIKI BADANIA WODY:
> 
> Amonowy jon - 0,09 +/- 0,01 mg/l
> Żelazo           - 1497 +/- 145  µg/l  (1,497 mg/l)
> Mangan         - 185 +/- 15   µg/l    (0,185 mg/l)
> Twardość       - 333 +/- 26   mg/l
> ...


Zgaduje ze Ci powiedziano w Wimest-e jak duza pompe trzeba miec, zeby ten ich filtr wyplukac? Ich filtr dziala, ale:
 - jest niepotrzebnie wielki, wiec wymaga duzo wody do plukania. 
 - jest obslugiwany recznie. Co tydzien-dwa, bedziesz musizl przy nim spedziec 15min krecac korbami.

Napisz. Pelne badanie wody (zwlaszcze pH), sposob odporiwadzenia sciekow (zwlaszcze czy masz oczyszczalnie), cos o tym ile wody zuzywasz, jaki model pompy posiadasz, oraz czy rozawazasz takze zmiekczanie wody (bo twardosc masz spora). 

marcin

----------


## kamilam1980

Dzięki za szybką reakcję.
 W wynikach nic nie ma o pH są jeszcze parametry bakteriologiczne,  ale wszystkie są zerowe. No i problem z modelem pompy studniarz powiedział, że ma wydajność ok 80/90 l/min (nie pamięta modelu jakiejś włoskiej firmy). Mamy szambo 10000 l (10 m3) i wywozimy je co 5/6 tygodni  :smile:  Pani z sanepidu powiedziała, że twardość jest dobra i nie trzeba jej zmiękczać (średnio-twarda) 
No i co możesz doradzić  :smile:

----------


## Jastrząb

> Dzięki za szybką reakcję.
>  W wynikach nic nie ma o pH są jeszcze parametry bakteriologiczne,  ale wszystkie są zerowe. No i problem z modelem pompy studniarz powiedział, że ma wydajność ok 80/90 l/min (nie pamięta modelu jakiejś włoskiej firmy). Mamy szambo 10000 l (10 m3) i wywozimy je co 5/6 tygodni  Pani z sanepidu powiedziała, że twardość jest dobra i nie trzeba jej zmiękczać (średnio-twarda) 
> No i co możesz doradzić


Jesli jakakolwiek firma zaproponowala Ci odzelaziacz, kazala wymieniac hydrofor itd, nie znajac ani wydajnosci Twojej pompy, a zwlaszcza pH wody, to taka firme omijaj z daleka. Niedoplukanie zloza to na dluzsza mete klopoty. Jesli zas pH wody jest jest niskie, to odzelaiacz moze byc nieskuteczny.
Co do pompy powinienes znac jej konkretny model. Studniarz co Ci ja sprzedal podal Ci pewnie wydajnosc maksymalna (w idealnych warunkach gdy pompa tylko pompuje wode ale nie podnosi cisnienia w hydroforze). Moze sie okazac, ze ten wloski produkt ma w praktyce 1/3 wydajnosci.
Twardosc wody miesci sie w normie, a to CI pani w sanepidzie potwierdzila. Tylko ze norma jest od 60 do 500mg. Przy 300mg bedziesz widzial kamien na kranach, pryysznicu itd.

marcin

----------


## kamilam1980

Czyli muszę znać pH? Jak do tej pory tylko jedna firma sprawdziła wodę osobiście, ale ich cena była kosmiczna. Wczoraj sąsiad, który jest w podobnej sytuacji co ja, otrzymał następną ofertę ale o pH też nie był pytany. Otrzymał odżelaziacz, zmiękczacz, sól i nadmanganian potasu (czy coś w tym stylu) w cenie 3500 zł plus robocizna i pierdoły do montażu. 
Czy z informacji które ci podałam jesteś w stanie coś zaproponować? I jak sprawdzić pH  poza sanepidem?
Czy te paski lakmusowe sprzedawane na Allegro zdadzą rezultat?

----------


## Jastrząb

> Czyli muszę znać pH? Jak do tej pory tylko jedna firma sprawdziła wodę osobiście, ale ich cena była kosmiczna. Wczoraj sąsiad, który jest w podobnej sytuacji co ja, otrzymał następną ofertę ale o pH też nie był pytany. Otrzymał odżelaziacz, zmiękczacz, sól i nadmanganian potasu (czy coś w tym stylu) w cenie 3500 zł plus robocizna i pierdoły do montażu. 
> Czy z informacji które ci podałam jesteś w stanie coś zaproponować? I jak sprawdzić pH  poza sanepidem?
> Czy te paski lakmusowe sprzedawane na Allegro zdadzą rezultat?


Zelazo mozesz usunac na 3 sposoby.
 - napowietrzajac wode w hydroforze i przepuszczajac przez odpowiednie zloze. Im wyzsze pH tym lepiej. "Srednie" pH wody gruntowej waha sie w okolicach 7, co jest zazwyczaj wystarczajace dla tego procesu. Ale mozesz trafic na wode z pH 6 lub nizej, i wtedy mozna rozwazyc przepuszczanie wody przez zloze ktore pH podniesie a potem usunie zelazo. Przy niskim pH manganu taki filtr wogole nie ruszy.

 - przepuszczajac nienapowietrzona wode przez zlozoe greensand (ktore zaproponowano sadiadowi). Wody nie napowietrzasz, ale zloze trzeba co pare dni zregenerowac silnym utleniaczem (nadmanganian potasu). Taki filtr wyklucza uzycie oczyszczalni. Greensand zadziala z ciut nizszym pH niz standardowe zloza wymagajce napowietrzenia. 

 - przepuszczajac wode przez zloze przez multifunkcyjne złoze jonowymienne, ktore usunie cała twardość a przy okazji zelazo i mangan. Takie zloze sie regeneruje sola dla odmiany.

Sasiadowi zapropnowany zwykly zmiekczacz (inne złoze), na ktory woda musi byc juz bez zelaza.

Moim zdaniem firmy sprzedaja filtry bez pytania o pH bo w 90% przypadkow to zadziala. A w polskiej rzeczywistosci pozostalym wcisnie sie kit, albo przetanie odbierac telefony.

Kup w akwarystycznym sklepie testy kroplekowe na pH. 


marcin

----------


## Libunia

Witam, 
Odebrałam właśnie wyniki mojej wody studziennej i mam pytanie co teraz mogę zrobić aby ją używać w domu. Nie mam za dużo miejsca na te urządzenia. Może jest coś w miarę niedużego? 

Odczyn pH 7.5
Metnosc 11.1
Jon amonowy 0,8
Żelazo 1.312
Mangan 0.126
Sumaryczna zawartość wapnia i magnezu 168
Azotany <4
Azotyny <0.05
Siarczany <0.05

Bardzo proszę o pomoc osób doświadczonych  :smile:

----------


## qbek17

> Witam, 
> Odebrałam właśnie wyniki mojej wody studziennej i mam pytanie co teraz mogę zrobić aby ją używać w domu. Nie mam za dużo miejsca na te urządzenia. Może jest coś w miarę niedużego? 
> 
> Odczyn pH 7.5
> Metnosc 11.1
> Jon amonowy 0,8
> Żelazo 1.312
> Mangan 0.126
> Sumaryczna zawartość wapnia i magnezu 168
> ...


Możesz tej wody używać w domu  :smile:  To że nie spełnia ona normy wody pitnej to co innego. Jeśli chcesz aby spełniała tą normę to trzeba ją odżelazić (co jednocześnie powinno obniżyć poziom manganu) oraz usunąć nadmiar jonu amonowego. Sposób tego uzdatnienia zależy od wielu czynników, takich jak rodzaj hydroforu, moc pompy, ilość miejsca, sposób odprowadzania ścieków, zużycie wody, itd... 
Typowo taki układ mógłby wyglądać tak: pompa - napowietrzacz - hydrofor bezprzeponowy - odżelaziacz ze złożem katalitycznym.

----------


## Libunia

> Możesz tej wody używać w domu  To że nie spełnia ona normy wody pitnej to co innego. Jeśli chcesz aby spełniała tą normę to trzeba ją odżelazić (co jednocześnie powinno obniżyć poziom manganu) oraz usunąć nadmiar jonu amonowego. Sposób tego uzdatnienia zależy od wielu czynników, takich jak rodzaj hydroforu, moc pompy, ilość miejsca, sposób odprowadzania ścieków, zużycie wody, itd... 
> Typowo taki układ mógłby wyglądać tak: pompa - napowietrzacz - hydrofor bezprzeponowy - odżelaziacz ze złożem katalitycznym.


Dziękuję za odpowiedz  :smile: 
Na chwilę obecną nie posiadam poza pompą żadnych innych elementów. Pompa to IBO 4SDm 3-14 z jakimś zaworem zwrotnym i tyle.
Jeśli chodzi o miejsce to jak najmniej, ale jak trzeba będę coś kombinowała  :smile: 
Ścieki odprowadzamy do szamba, a zużycie wody typowe tak dla 2 osób.

Czy taki zestaw jak pisał kolega @jastrzab by się sprawdził

Butla 13x54 - rzedu 650 PLN
glowica sterujaca automatyczna clack - 1000PLN
2 worki Birmu - 550 PLN

----------


## qbek17

> Dziękuję za odpowiedz 
> Na chwilę obecną nie posiadam poza pompą żadnych innych elementów. Pompa to IBO 4SDm 3-14 z jakimś zaworem zwrotnym i tyle.
> Jeśli chodzi o miejsce to jak najmniej, ale jak trzeba będę coś kombinowała 
> Ścieki odprowadzamy do szamba, a zużycie wody typowe tak dla 2 osób.
> 
> Czy taki zestaw jak pisał kolega @jastrzab by się sprawdził
> 
> Butla 13x54 - rzedu 650 PLN
> glowica sterujaca automatyczna clack - 1000PLN
> 2 worki Birmu - 550 PLN


Pompa da jakieś 40-50 l/min @4-5 bar więc tak na styk do ciężkiego złoża. Ale przy szambie możesz też zastosować złoże regenerowane chemicznie (np. Greensand). BIRM może się sprawdzić ale ma sporo wymagań i czasami po prostu nie nadaje się do konkretnego przypadku (i może być ciężko to przewidzieć bez pełnej analizy wody). Poza tym 13x54 to trochę za duży kaliber na takie przekroczenia - szukałbym czegoś bliżej 10x54". A ze względu na amoniak radziłbym zrobić dobre napowietrzanie i odpowietrzanie. Alternatywnie można postawić filtr wielofunkcyjny, który także zajmuje się amoniakiem, ale wymaga regeneracji solą (więc dochodzi zbiornik na sól, który zajmuje trochę miejsca). No i taki filtr jest droższy.

----------


## Libunia

> Pompa da jakieś 40-50 l/min @4-5 bar więc tak na styk do ciężkiego złoża. Ale przy szambie możesz też zastosować złoże regenerowane chemicznie (np. Greensand). BIRM może się sprawdzić ale ma sporo wymagań i czasami po prostu nie nadaje się do konkretnego przypadku (i może być ciężko to przewidzieć bez pełnej analizy wody). Poza tym 13x54 to trochę za duży kaliber na takie przekroczenia - szukałbym czegoś bliżej 10x54". A ze względu na amoniak radziłbym zrobić dobre napowietrzanie i odpowietrzanie. Alternatywnie można postawić filtr wielofunkcyjny, który także zajmuje się amoniakiem, ale wymaga regeneracji solą (więc dochodzi zbiornik na sól, który zajmuje trochę miejsca). No i taki filtr jest droższy.


a gdzie najlepiej taki zestaw kupić?

----------


## qbek17

> a gdzie najlepiej taki zestaw kupić?


Możesz poszukać firm od uzdatniania wody w swojej okolicy - chociaż nie zawsze trafisz na fachowców. Możesz też zamówić taki sprzęt w internecie, ale potrzebujesz hydraulika żeby to podłączył - to zazwyczaj tańsze rozwiązanie.

----------


## macius36

Jestem przed wyborem zmiękczacza na dom, potrzebuję czegoś topowego, o dobrej wydajności i automatycznej obsłudze. Instalator viessmanna namawia mnie na zmiękczacze firmy ePURO że są jedne z najlepszych - czy to prawda? Nie chcę nic chińskiego. 
W jakimś sklepie czytałem o zmiękczaczu co ma suchą regenerację złoża - co to może oznaczać, czy to nie jest chwyt marketingowy?

----------


## qbek17

W każdym zmiękczaczu będzie coś chińskiego. Nie unikniesz tego. Ale główne komponenty mogą być z innych krajów. 
Ta sucha regeneracja to raczej kwestia nalewania wody do zbiornika soli przed regeneracją a nie po regeneracji.  Zbiornik stoi wtedy bez wody pomiędzy regeneracjami. Ale sam proces suchy być nie może.

----------


## macius36

A macie jakieś doświadczenia z tym ePURO?

----------


## Jacek6

Witam, jak wyregulować twardość wody zmiękczonej w sterowniku logix 760 ?

----------


## Liwko

A ja mam inne pytanie. Dlaczego sól w tabletkach? Czy jest to zwyczajna czy jakaś specjalna sól?

----------


## KLARSAN

> Witam, jak wyregulować twardość wody zmiękczonej w sterowniku logix 760 ?


Tylko jeżeli jest mieszacz lub By-Pass...

----------


## KLARSAN

> A ja mam inne pytanie. Dlaczego sól w tabletkach? Czy jest to zwyczajna czy jakaś specjalna sól?


Zwyczajna sól. Jak by była w formie sypkiej to by mogła zapchać inżektor odpowiedzialny za zasysanie solanki.

----------


## Jacek6

> Tylko jeżeli jest mieszacz lub By-Pass...


Znasz ten sterownik czy tak ogólnie piszesz ?

----------


## qbek17

> Znasz ten sterownik czy tak ogólnie piszesz ?


To nie zależy od sterownika... mieszanie wody odbywa się przez część mechaniczną czyli jakiś zawór mieszający albo bypass.

----------


## qbek17

> A ja mam inne pytanie. Dlaczego sól w tabletkach? Czy jest to zwyczajna czy jakaś specjalna sól?


Forma tabletek jest wygodna bo pozwala na dobry kontakt wody z solą. Zapewnia dużą powierzchnię i nie zbryla się.
Co do składu to jest to zwykła sól, ale zależnie od producenta może być z jakimś dodatkiem (np. antyzbrylacz) i nie musi być tak czysta jak spożywcza.

----------


## eryk5277

Witam serdecznie. 
Proszę o pomoc w doborze urządzenia do uzdatniania wody. 
Dom jednorodzinny, czterech mieszkańców, własne ujęcie wody,własna przydomowa oczyszczalnia ścieków, pompa zanurzeniowa, hydrofor z membraną. 
Woda : Mangan - 257  μg/l ; Mętność 7,9 NTU ;  Żelazo 963  μg/l . Reszta w normie. 
Otrzymałem takie oto oferty : 
1 Oferta 
 zestaw wyglądałby następująco:

- filtr wstępny big-blue 20” + 2 wkłady harmonijkowy
- uzdatniacz Aquamulti 36 BNT BIO
- filtr węglowy big-blue 20” + 2 wkłady węglowe
- 4 worki soli tabletkowej (100 kg)
- tester do badania twardości wody

Koszt zestawu wraz z montażem na gotowo wyniósłby – 3 400 zł (z VAT 8 proc.).

2. Oferta 

1) obudowa BB 20 cali (obudowa dwu-oringowa, bardzo bezpieczna i 
bezproblemowa eksploatacja) z wkładem sznurkowym 10 mikronowym:
Wkłady sedymentacyjne wykonane ze sznurka polipropylenowego,
przeznaczone 
do usuwania z 
wody zanieczyszczeń mechanicznych takich jak:
- piasek,
- muł,
- rdza,
- szlam rzeczny,
- pyłki kwiatowe,
- mikroorganizmy,
- pył węglowy i inne osady.
Trwałość wkładu: 60 m3 lub 6 miesięcy (w zależności od
zanieczyszczenia 
wody).
Koszt: 55 zł/szt
lub  obudowa BB 20 cali (obudowa dwu-oringowa, bardzo bezpieczna i 
bezproblemowa eksploatacja) z zawierającym aktywny węgiel:
Wkłady usuwają z wody:
- chlor i jego pochodne,
- metale ciężkie i ich pochodne,
- poprawia smak i zapach wody.
Trwałość wkładu: 60 m3 lub 6 miesięcy (w zależności od
zanieczyszczenia 
wody).
Koszt: 85 zł/szt

3) odżelaziacz/odmanganiacz BD40 GS - w pełni automatyczny z głowicą 
renomowanej firmy Clack. Filtr wypełniony oryginalnym złożem GreenSand
plus oraz podsypką żwirową 2,0-3,1 mm.
Zmiękczacz eliminuje związki żelaza oraz manganu z wody. Poza tym
filtr usuwa nieprzyjemny zapach siarkowodoru. 

Bardzo proszę o pomoc w doborze właściwego urządzenia. Pozdrawiam

----------


## qbek17

> Dom jednorodzinny, czterech mieszkańców, własne ujęcie wody,własna przydomowa oczyszczalnia ścieków, pompa zanurzeniowa, hydrofor z membraną.


Zakładam, że nie masz kilku łazienek? Żeby dobrać rozmiar filtra trzeba znać zużycie wody - najlepiej maksymalne chwilowe (ile odbiorników jednocześnie może pobierać wodę?) i średnie miesięczne.
Poza tym - podaj konkretny typ pompy - istotna jest jej charakterystyka.




> Woda : Mangan - 257  μg/l ; Mętność 7,9 NTU ;  Żelazo 963  μg/l . Reszta w normie.


Podaj pełne wyniki. Czasami istotne są też zależności między parametrami, które mogą być w normie (np. do odżelaziania bardzo istotne jest pH). Poza tym czy chcesz jednocześnie zmiękczać wodę? (jaka jest twardość?)




> Otrzymałem takie oto oferty : 
> 1 Oferta 
>  zestaw wyglądałby następująco:
> 
> - filtr wstępny big-blue 20” + 2 wkłady harmonijkowy
> - uzdatniacz Aquamulti 36 BNT BIO
> - filtr węglowy big-blue 20” + 2 wkłady węglowe
> - 4 worki soli tabletkowej (100 kg)
> - tester do badania twardości wody
> ...


Czy ktoś kto to zaproponował widział pełne wyniki badania czy tylko to co tu podałeś? 
W skrócie: 
- filtr wstępny jest OK, ale to strasznie duży filtr (a przez to wkłady są drogie) i niepotrzebnie harmonijkowy - do takiego "uzdatniacza" wystarczyłby zwykły sznurkowy 10".
- uzdatniacz na taniej, chińskiej głowicy (mam wątpliwości czy w ogóle taki zestaw da się prawidłowo ustawić np. pod względem czasu solankowania); domyślam się, że złoże AquaMulti w wersji BIO - zupełnie niepotrzebne, standardowa wersja by wystarczyła (BIO jest dobre gdy masz zanieczyszczenia organiczne); ten zestaw da w pierwszej kolejności wodę zmiękczoną - nie znając twardości ciężko powiedzieć czy rozmiar prawidłowo dobrany.
- filtr węglowy na wodzie bez chloru nie ma w zasadzie uzasadnienia, a dodatkowo jest to potencjalna wylęgarnia bakterii - nie potrzebny




> 2. Oferta 
> 
> 1) obudowa BB 20 cali (obudowa dwu-oringowa, bardzo bezpieczna i 
> bezproblemowa eksploatacja) z wkładem sznurkowym 10 mikronowym:
> Wkłady sedymentacyjne wykonane ze sznurka polipropylenowego,
> przeznaczone 
> do usuwania z 
> wody zanieczyszczeń mechanicznych takich jak:
> ....
> ...


I to już koniec? Te filtry to jest właściwie filtr wstępny z pierwszej oferty. Słusznie opisane ich zastosowanie nie obejmuje usuwania żelaza ani manganu... 




> 3) odżelaziacz/odmanganiacz BD40 GS - w pełni automatyczny z głowicą 
> renomowanej firmy Clack. Filtr wypełniony oryginalnym złożem GreenSand
> plus oraz podsypką żwirową 2,0-3,1 mm.
> Zmiękczacz eliminuje związki żelaza oraz manganu z wody. Poza tym
> filtr usuwa nieprzyjemny zapach siarkowodoru.


Złoże OK, głowica OK, tylko znów ktoś się nawet nie zastanowił nad propozycją i wkleił standardowy zestaw. 
Mając oczyszczalnię biologiczną nie możesz zastosować odżelaziacza z regeneracją chemiczną bo po pierwszej regeneracji zabijesz wszystkie bakterie w POŚu! 
A swoją drogą ciekawe, że najpierw jest to "odżelaziacz/odmanganiacz" ale już za chwilę staje się "zmiękczaczem"...  :smile: 




> Bardzo proszę o pomoc w doborze właściwego urządzenia. Pozdrawiam


Proponuję poszukać jeszcze raz i omijać autorów tych ofert...

----------


## eryk5277

> Zakładam, że nie masz kilku łazienek? Żeby dobrać rozmiar filtra trzeba znać zużycie wody - najlepiej maksymalne chwilowe (ile odbiorników jednocześnie może pobierać wodę?) i średnie miesięczne.
> Poza tym - podaj konkretny typ pompy - istotna jest jej charakterystyka.
> 
> 
> Podaj pełne wyniki. Czasami istotne są też zależności między parametrami, które mogą być w normie (np. do odżelaziania bardzo istotne jest pH). Poza tym czy chcesz jednocześnie zmiękczać wodę? (jaka jest twardość?)
> 
> 
> 
> Czy ktoś kto to zaproponował widział pełne wyniki badania czy tylko to co tu podałeś? 
> ...


Pozostałe parametry wody wyglądają następująco :
AZOTANY - 0,89 mg/l
AZOTYNY - 0,066 mg/l
BARWA - 10 mg Pt/l
CHLORKI - 23 mg/l
INDEKS NADMANGANIANOWY - 2,1 mg/l
JON AMONOWY - 0,24 mg/l
MANGAN - 269 µg/l 
MĘTNOŚĆ - 7,9 NTU
pH - 6,7 
ZAPACH - akceptowalny 
ŻELAZO - 963 µg/l

----------


## qbek17

> Pozostałe parametry wody wyglądają następująco :
> ...
> pH - 6,7 
> ...


I to może być problem. Przy tak niskim pH możesz zastosować jonity (ale wtedy masz wodę zmiękczoną), albo zrobić napowietrzanie i liczyć na to, że będziesz na granicy skuteczności innych złóż.

----------


## KLARSAN

> Witam serdecznie. 
> Proszę o pomoc w doborze urządzenia do uzdatniania wody. 
> Dom jednorodzinny, czterech mieszkańców, własne ujęcie wody,własna przydomowa oczyszczalnia ścieków, pompa zanurzeniowa, hydrofor z membraną. 
> Woda : Mangan - 257  μg/l ; Mętność 7,9 NTU ;  Żelazo 963  μg/l . Reszta w normie. 
> Otrzymałem takie oto oferty : 
> 1 Oferta 
>  zestaw wyglądałby następująco:
> 
> - filtr wstępny big-blue 20” + 2 wkłady harmonijkowy
> ...


Pierwszy układ powinien działać. Cena za całość jest rozsądna.

Druga oferta, też powinna działać dobrze. Nie wiem jaka cena ale jest zaproponowana lepsza głowica więc możliwe, że będzie nieco drożej. Osobiście nie preferuje stosowania greensandu ale powinno to działać na takiej wodzie. 
Zaproponowalibyśmy uzdatnianie na innej technologii i innych złożach filtracyjnych.

----------


## qbek17

> Pierwszy układ powinien działać...
> Druga oferta, też powinna działać dobrze...


Ale zauważyłeś, że kolega *eryk5277*​ ma oczyszczalnię?

----------


## kundzia12

Witam serdecznie, 
w kwietniu wykopałam studnie .Głębokość 22 m,pompa głebinowa.Zaraz po wykopaniu studniarze wsypali mnóstwo chloru w tabletkach.
Wode do badania pobrano juz z tym chlorem,co mocno zniekształciło wynik badania.Po nastepnych kilku dniach studnie przplukano i juz zapachu chloru nie ma.W ogóle nie ma żadnego zapachu.Obecnie woda jest jeszcze mętnawa,ale po  odstaniu( jest w butelce) osad (duzo mniejszy niz na poczatku)koloru brazowego zostaje na dnie naczynia,a sama woda jest prawie przezroczysta.Tak w skali 1-10 ,oceniłabym na 8-9.
Wynik badania z Sanepidu.Barwa i metnośc -10.  Ph -7,5  .Przedwodność elektryczna-688(norma 2500). Amonowy jon,azotyny i azotany-w normie. Bakterii brak .Problemem jest żelazo-5800 (norma 200)  i mangan-250(norma 50).  Szukam odpowiedniego filtra do tej wody. Nie moze być wyższy niż 160 cm. Ostatecznie 165cm. Chciałam kupić na ozon,ale konsultantka z Global Water  twierdzi ,ze ze wzgledu na mętność nie nadaje sie. Proponuje na nadmanganian potasu. Ja ze wzgledu na stan zdrowia,chcialam filtr bezobsługowy,a jak juz z jakims środkiem,to z solą. No,i cena do 3400zł. 
Moje  pytanie brzmi-czy woda ze studni po przeplukaniu ,zdecydowanie mniej mętna niz pobrana do badania(ale wciaż nie przeroczysta jak leci z kranu,lekko brazowa) może spełniac warunki do filtra regenowanego ozonem?  I Jaki filtr znawcy tematu mogliby polecić. Mieszkam w Trójmieście. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## KLARSAN

> Witam serdecznie, 
> w kwietniu wykopałam studnie .Głębokość 22 m,pompa głebinowa.Zaraz po wykopaniu studniarze wsypali mnóstwo chloru w tabletkach.
> Wode do badania pobrano juz z tym chlorem,co mocno zniekształciło wynik badania.Po nastepnych kilku dniach studnie przplukano i juz zapachu chloru nie ma.W ogóle nie ma żadnego zapachu.Obecnie woda jest jeszcze mętnawa,ale po  odstaniu( jest w butelce) osad (duzo mniejszy niz na poczatku)koloru brazowego zostaje na dnie naczynia,a sama woda jest prawie przezroczysta.Tak w skali 1-10 ,oceniłabym na 8-9.
> Wynik badania z Sanepidu.Barwa i metnośc -10.  Ph -7,5  .Przedwodność elektryczna-688(norma 2500). Amonowy jon,azotyny i azotany-w normie. Bakterii brak .Problemem jest żelazo-5800 (norma 200)  i mangan-250(norma 50).  Szukam odpowiedniego filtra do tej wody. Nie moze być wyższy niż 160 cm. Ostatecznie 165cm. Chciałam kupić na ozon,ale konsultantka z Global Water  twierdzi ,ze ze wzgledu na mętność nie nadaje sie. Proponuje na nadmanganian potasu. Ja ze wzgledu na stan zdrowia,chcialam filtr bezobsługowy,a jak juz z jakims środkiem,to z solą. No,i cena do 3400zł. 
> Moje  pytanie brzmi-czy woda ze studni po przeplukaniu ,zdecydowanie mniej mętna niz pobrana do badania(ale wciaż nie przeroczysta jak leci z kranu,lekko brazowa) może spełniac warunki do filtra regenowanego ozonem?  I Jaki filtr znawcy tematu mogliby polecić. Mieszkam w Trójmieście. Pozdrawiam.


Przy takim stężeniu żelaza nie znajdzie Pan urządzenia, które zmieści się w takiej cenie. Jeszcze większym wyzwaniem jest wymiar odżelaziacza.
Na pewno uda się mocno ograniczyć stężenie żelaza ale doprowadzić do normy będzie ciężko.

----------


## qbek17

> Wynik badania z Sanepidu.Barwa i metnośc -10.  Ph -7,5  .Przedwodność elektryczna-688(norma 2500). Amonowy jon,azotyny i azotany-w normie. Bakterii brak .Problemem jest żelazo-5800 (norma 200)  i mangan-250(norma 50).  Szukam odpowiedniego filtra do tej wody. Nie moze być wyższy niż 160 cm. Ostatecznie 165cm. Chciałam kupić na ozon,ale konsultantka z Global Water  twierdzi ,ze ze wzgledu na mętność nie nadaje sie. Proponuje na nadmanganian potasu. Ja ze wzgledu na stan zdrowia,chcialam filtr bezobsługowy,a jak juz z jakims środkiem,to z solą. No,i cena do 3400zł. 
> Moje  pytanie brzmi-czy woda ze studni po przeplukaniu ,zdecydowanie mniej mętna niz pobrana do badania(ale wciaż nie przeroczysta jak leci z kranu,lekko brazowa) może spełniac warunki do filtra regenowanego ozonem?  I Jaki filtr znawcy tematu mogliby polecić. Mieszkam w Trójmieście. Pozdrawiam.


Ozon czy nadmanganian to tylko inny środek do regeneracji złoża filtracyjnego. 
Jeśli filtr ma być bezobsługowy (choć takie nie istnieją - zawsze wymagany będzie jakiś nadzór, sprawdzenie czy regulacja/przegląd) to raczej sugerowałbym taki płukany tylko wodą i napowietrzany.
W tej cenie będzie trudno się zmieścić, w jednym stopniu filtracji. Do tego potrzebna będzie solidna pompa (wymagany będzie duży przepływ).

----------


## micrus.mb

Witam!
Przeczytałem prawie cały wątek i jestem już bardziej głupi niż mądry  :wink: . Moje rozwiązanie poboru wody ze studni jest dość nietypowe więc może potrzebuje nietypowego rozwiązania.
Moja studnia została wywiercona 5lat temu w iłach z niewielkimi przerostami żwirowymi przez co wydajność jej jest dość słaba mimo tego że magik z różdżką namierzył mi dwie żyły, do tego studniarz założył mi rurę 110 z nacięciami w warstwach wodonośnych bez jakichkolwiek filtrów co skutkuje nieustannym rozpuszczonym w wodzie iłem. Ze względu na ten problem jak i problem niskiej wydajności wkopaliśmy zbiornik podziemny 4m3 do którego pompujemy wodę ze studni a z niego do hydrofora.
Badanie wody które zrobiliśmy przed tym zabiegiem (najpierw próbowaliśmy bezpośrednio z zastosowaniem filtrów BB, możecie sobie wyobrazić ten dramat) dało nam takie wyniki:
barwa - 40
mętność - 22,1
ph - 6,8
żelazo - 2,4
mangan - 0,4
twardość - 285
zasadowość - 6,2
chlorki - 6,4
amoniak - 0,8
azotyny - 0,6
azotany - 1,0
Po zastosowaniu zbiornika udało się optycznie poprawić mętność i zredukować rdzawe zabarwienie wody. Problem w tym, że w zbiorniku zbiera się osad który dopóki pozostaje nie zmącony nie przeszkadza, przy większych poborach kiedy zbiornik zdoła się w dużej części opróżnić niestety dramat powraca a jak się woda "ustoi" znowu jest w miarę OK (przynajmniej wizualnie). Ze względu na braki funduszy droższe rozwiązania nie wchodziły w grę a i normy nie wydawały się tak bardzo przekroczone żeby bardziej się tym przejmować. Niestety rok temu wyczyściłem zbiornik na glanc a teraz znowu wymaga czyszczenia więc zastanawiam się nad poważniejszym rozwiązaniem tego problemu.
W studni mam 3" pompę 3T-32 Omnigeny na 30m  więc chyba na tyle wydajną, że rozważam zainstalowanie zbiornika ze złożem filtracyjnym wewnątrz mojego bufora. Prawdopodobnie żadne z dostępnych rozwiązań nie przyjdzie mi z pomocą więc chyba pozostaje mi zmontowania czegoś we własnym zakresie i rozwiązania problemu płukania wstecznego. idealnie by było żeby był to automat. Pytanie czy warto robić w ten sposób złoże odżelaźniające czy tylko skupić się na usuwaniu osadu a w budynku zainstalować jakiegoś multi zmiękczaczo-odżelażniacza. Co prawda mam zbiornik hydroforowy 300l ocynkowany bez przepony ale ostatnio pojawiła mi się w nim dziura, którą musiałem zalepić a dodatkowo dopompowywanie powietrza skłania mnie do wymiany na 200l z przeponą co dodatkowo przemawia nad rozwiązaniem multi. 
Będę bardzo wdzięczny za wszelkie porady, sugestie i podpowiedzi.

Pozdrawiam
Michał

----------


## qbek17

> W studni mam 3" pompę 3T-32 Omnigeny na 30m  więc chyba na tyle wydajną, że rozważam zainstalowanie zbiornika ze złożem filtracyjnym wewnątrz mojego bufora.


Po pierwsze ta pompa nie jest zbyt wydajna bo daje dość niski przepływ (za to duże ciśnienie).
Po drugie co znaczy "wewnątrz bufora" - czy chcesz wstawić filtr w betonowy zbiornik?
Po trzecie - czym pompujesz wodę ze zbiornika (bufora) do hydroforu?
Po czwarte - co chcesz z wody usuwać (poza iłem)?




> Prawdopodobnie żadne z dostępnych rozwiązań nie przyjdzie mi z pomocą więc chyba pozostaje mi zmontowania czegoś we własnym zakresie i rozwiązania problemu płukania wstecznego. idealnie by było żeby był to automat.


Dlaczego uważasz, że nie ma gotowego rozwiązania? Może nie ma tego na allegro czy w sklepach internetowych bo to nie jest powszechny problem, ale nie jest to też nic szczególnego z technologicznego punktu widzenia. Większość firm od uzdatniania powinna Ci zaproponować jakiś składak.




> Pytanie czy warto robić w ten sposób złoże odżelaźniające czy tylko skupić się na usuwaniu osadu a w budynku zainstalować jakiegoś multi zmiękczaczo-odżelażniacza. Co prawda mam zbiornik hydroforowy 300l ocynkowany bez przepony ale ostatnio pojawiła mi się w nim dziura, którą musiałem zalepić a dodatkowo dopompowywanie powietrza skłania mnie do wymiany na 200l z przeponą co dodatkowo przemawia nad rozwiązaniem multi.


Masz niskie pH, więc odżelazianie będzie trudne. Czy warto je robić to pytanie do Ciebie - do czego Ci ta woda potrzebna i czy może być z żelazem czy ma być bez niego? Zrobić można wszystko, tylko kwestia ceny  :smile: 
Jak już masz hydrofor bezprzeponowy to warto go wykorzystać (po załataniu dziur) lub wymienić na nowy. Czy w buforze woda się kontaktuje z powietrzem? jeśli tak to może napowietrzanie zrobić w momencie pompowania wody do bufora (np. w formie rozdeszczowania strumienia), a dalej już tłoczyć wodę do hydroforu?

Ile wody zużywasz miesięcznie? Ile pobierasz chwilowo? Co chcesz z wody usuwać? Te informacje są potrzebne żeby dobrać jakiś filtr...

----------


## Adam626

Mam  zmiękczacz viesmann Aquahome 20 - woda jest rzeczywiście miękka, nie robi osadów w czajniku etc. 

Jednak mam duży problem - po 8 miesiacach użyywania kran w umywalce (ORAS) chodzi bardzo ciężko - jakby zardzewiałą głowica.
Druga sprawa to bidetka Kludi również ten sam objaw - musiałem rozbierać czyscić i smarowac bo już się zacinała.

Wydaje mi sie ze przyczyną może być zmiękczacz. Czy ktoś z was miał takie problemy?

----------


## qbek17

Nie przychodzi mi do głowy żadne powiązanie pomiędzy zmiękczaczem, a opisaną sytuacją...

----------


## micrus.mb

Wodę użytkujemy. Zużycie na poziomie 8m3/m-c. 4 osoby więc bieżące nie jest jakieś drastyczne. Największe jak woda leci do wanny i spuści się wodę w toalecie  :tongue: . 
Tak chciałbym zainstalować filtr wewnątrz zbiornika bo byłoby to najłatwiejsze do wykonania, a wodę z bufora pompuje pompą SKM-100 ale zamierzam ją zmienić na MHI1300 + ew. druga pompa w zbiorniku w razie potrzeby.
Oczyścić chcę ił obniżyć żelazo i mangan oraz lekko zmiękczyć.
Natknąłem się ostatnio na złoże z zielonego szkła czy może ktoś ma doświadczenie z tym. Podają że ma lepsze zdolności zatrzymania zanieczyszczeń niż piasek. Może nada się na zrobienie z tego filtra wstępnego.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Lisciasty

Witam,
Odgrzebuję trochę wykopaliska, ale sporo tu kumatych ludzi, więc spytam  :wink: 

Mam wodę z wodociągu, parametry ma w porządku poza masakrycznym "kamieniem". Chcemy zamontować
zmiękczacz, powiedzcie proszę czy przy okazji zmiękczacza warto coś jeszcze dorzucić? Napowietrzanie np.?
Na razie mam 2 filtry mechaniczne, potem będzie chyba jeszcze filtr węglowy i zmiękczacz. Hydrofora nie ma, jest
mały baniak (ze 20 litrów) z membraną no i zasobnik 300L na ciepłą wodę.

----------


## qbek17

> Mam wodę z wodociągu, parametry ma w porządku poza masakrycznym "kamieniem". Chcemy zamontować zmiękczacz, powiedzcie proszę czy przy okazji zmiękczacza warto coś jeszcze dorzucić? Napowietrzanie np.? Na razie mam 2 filtry mechaniczne, potem będzie chyba jeszcze filtr węglowy i zmiękczacz. Hydrofora nie ma, jest mały baniak (ze 20 litrów) z membraną no i zasobnik 300L na ciepłą wodę.


Napowietrzanie do takiego układu nie ma sensu ani nie jest potrzebne.
Jak już będziesz miał zmiękczacz (radzę go dobrać do swojego zużycia wody i konkretnej twardości) to daruj sobie tyle filtrów mechanicznych - zostaw jeden (nie za dokładny) na wejściu (tylko regularnie wymieniaj wkłady) i wystarczy. Ewentualnie pod kranem do picia możesz zainstalować drugi (z węglem aktywnym) ale tu musisz bardzo często go wymieniać i uważać na bakterie).

----------


## Lisciasty

Dzięki za poradę! A dlaczego filtr na wejściu nie tak dokładny? U mnie na dwóch zostaje tyle "glinki" że masakra, jak dam jeden to ten szajs poleci
mi na zmiękczacz, nie będzie mu to szkodzić?

----------


## qbek17

A masz dwa z jakiego powodu? Czy są zainstalowane równolegle czy szeregowo? O jakiej dokładności?

Filtr wstępny ma za zadanie ochraniać głowicę przed większymi zanieczyszczeniami, które mogą uszkodzić uszczelki czy tłok. Mniejsze zanieczyszczenia mogą trafiać na zmiękczacz, zostaną tam zatrzymane i usunięte podczas płukania wstecznego. 
Możesz oczywiście zrobić całą kaskadę filtrów przed zmiękczaczem, ale jeśli któryś się zatka to zmiękczacz może się nie zregenerować. Dlatego regularna wymiana wkładów jest tu istotna. A im dokładniejszy filtr tym częściej trzeba go wymieniać.

----------


## Lisciasty

Teściu robił przyłącze wody i zamontował nam 2 pojemniki na filtry szeregowo więc obsadziłem oba. Najpierw miałem sznurkowe
ale "glina" z wody przełaziła bez problemu, w tej chwili mam wsadzone polipropylenowe 5 mikronów i 1 mikron (o ile taka tanizna w ogóle
faktycznie ma takie parametry) i widać, że jest lepiej. Zapychać się nie zapychają póki co, oceniam że ze 2 miesiące powinny pracować bez problemu.
U nas schodzi jakieś 8m3 wody na miesiąc.

----------


## emigrus

Witam

Na wiosnę 2018 będę remontował łazienkę to będzie okazja wstawić jakieś filtry do zaworu głównego, który jest w łazience. W sumie to nie jest zawór główny tylko odcinający cały dom, bo główny jest w studzience w ogrodzie razem z wodomierzem.  
Niestety nasza woda jest ze studni głębinowej, bardzo twarda i mocno chlorowana. Jak straż zruszy wodociąg nabierając wodę do samochodu to w ogóle kilka godzin leci woda żółta. Łazienka jest bardzo mała, więc nie ma szans na jakieś profesjonalne sprzęty zmiękczające. Chciałbym zastosować zestaw 3 filtrów BigBlue 10", filtr wstępny, filtr węglowy  i zmiękczający, takie coś -> https://sklep.osmoza.pl/zestaw-3-x-b...acy-p-664.html Tak, jestem świadomy tego, że trzeba co pół roku a może i wcześniej bawić się w zmianę filtrów. Czy taki zestawik jest w miarę ok, czy kasa w błoto? Albo inaczej, lepsze to niż nic?
Druga kwestia to od studzienki do domu idzie 3/4 cala a nie 1". Nie wiem dlaczego, tak w latach 80 pociągnęli. Już nic z tym nie zrobię. Standardem chyba jest 1" do domu. Ten BigBlue ma przyłącze 1 cal. Będę musiał dać redukcję 3/4 na 1 cal. Ten BigBlue jest przystosowany tylko dla przepływu wody 1 calem czy to nie ma kompletnego znaczenia?

----------


## qbek17

> Witam
> 
> Na wiosnę 2018 będę remontował łazienkę to będzie okazja wstawić jakieś filtry do zaworu głównego, który jest w łazience. W sumie to nie jest zawór główny tylko odcinający cały dom, bo główny jest w studzience w ogrodzie razem z wodomierzem.  
> Niestety nasza woda jest ze studni głębinowej, bardzo twarda i mocno chlorowana. Jak straż zruszy wodociąg nabierając wodę do samochodu to w ogóle kilka godzin leci woda żółta. Łazienka jest bardzo mała, więc nie ma szans na jakieś profesjonalne sprzęty zmiękczające. Chciałbym zastosować zestaw 3 filtrów BigBlue 10", filtr wstępny, filtr węglowy  i zmiękczający, takie coś -> https://sklep.osmoza.pl/zestaw-3-x-b...acy-p-664.html Tak, jestem świadomy tego, że trzeba co pół roku a może i wcześniej bawić się w zmianę filtrów. Czy taki zestawik jest w miarę ok, czy kasa w błoto? Albo inaczej, lepsze to niż nic?
> Druga kwestia to od studzienki do domu idzie 3/4 cala a nie 1". Nie wiem dlaczego, tak w latach 80 pociągnęli. Już nic z tym nie zrobię. Standardem chyba jest 1" do domu. Ten BigBlue ma przyłącze 1 cal. Będę musiał dać redukcję 3/4 na 1 cal. Ten BigBlue jest przystosowany tylko dla przepływu wody 1 calem czy to nie ma kompletnego znaczenia?


Redukcja nie bedzie miala zadnego znaczenia.
Wszystko pieknie z jednym szczegolem - wymiane wkladow co pol roku mozesz wlozyc miedzy bajki.
Wklad zmiekczajacy starczy ci na max kilka dni (oczywiście to zalezy od zużycia i twardości). Wklad weglowy tez dlugo nie pociagnie jesli masz mocno chlorowana wode.
Jedynie pianka moglaby wytrwac te pol roku, ale jak masz takie atrakcje ze straza to obstawiam wymiane po kazdym ich podlaczeniu do sieci.

Jai zrobisz sobie szybką kalkulacje to sam stwierdzisz ze to raczej kiepski pomysl...

----------


## emigrus

Hmm, no rzeczywiście słabo to wygląda z tymi filtrami. Jedyny sens to ograniczyć się do filtrów wstępnych. Bo węglowy i zmiękczający jest bez sensu. No może węglowy ma jakiś sens jeszcze. Twarda woda wszystko mi niszczy w domu. Nawet krany po 3 latach do wyrzucenia, kamień chyba rozsadza głowice. Mam dzbanek z filtrem do bardzo twardej wody Aquaphor B100-6. I to nie wiem, czy to nie pic na wodę. Używam go tylko do irygatora. Po 3 miesiącach był cały zakamieniały. To dobrze, że w ramach gwarancji naprawiali mi go. Adnotacja była, tłoczek cały w kamieniu :/. W sensie to nie kamień kotłowy, tylko wiadomo wapienny czy jak to nazwać. 

Coś jest w miarę kompaktowego do zmiękczania? Głównie mi na tym zależy. Z tego sklepu osmoza polecieli mi ten zmiękczacz z aktywnym węglem https://sklep.osmoza.pl/zmiekczacz-z...st-p-1282.html To coś dobrego czy szmelc chiński? Mam jeszcze czas do wiosny żeby dobrze zapoznać się z tematem. Tylko ja takiego sprzętu jak z tego linku nigdzie w łazience nie postawię. Żeby to jeszcze miało tylko 21cm szerokość a ma 35cm.

----------


## qbek17

> Hmm, no rzeczywiście słabo to wygląda z tymi filtrami. Jedyny sens to ograniczyć się do filtrów wstępnych. Bo węglowy i zmiękczający jest bez sensu. No może węglowy ma jakiś sens jeszcze. Twarda woda wszystko mi niszczy w domu. Nawet krany po 3 latach do wyrzucenia, kamień chyba rozsadza głowice. Mam dzbanek z filtrem do bardzo twardej wody Aquaphor B100-6. I to nie wiem, czy to nie pic na wodę. Używam go tylko do irygatora. Po 3 miesiącach był cały zakamieniały. To dobrze, że w ramach gwarancji naprawiali mi go. Adnotacja była, tłoczek cały w kamieniu :/. W sensie to nie kamień kotłowy, tylko wiadomo wapienny czy jak to nazwać.


To właśnie jest kamień kotłowy - dokładnie to samo co masz w czajniku czy na bateriach  :smile: 
Rozwiązaniem jest zmiękczacz na cały dom - ale musisz znać twardość i przynajmniej orientacyjne zużycie wody.




> Coś jest w miarę kompaktowego do zmiękczania? Głównie mi na tym zależy. Z tego sklepu osmoza polecieli mi ten zmiękczacz z aktywnym węglem ...To coś dobrego czy szmelc chiński? Mam jeszcze czas do wiosny żeby dobrze zapoznać się z tematem. Tylko ja takiego sprzętu jak z tego linku nigdzie w łazience nie postawię. Żeby to jeszcze miało tylko 21cm szerokość a ma 35cm.


Taki sprzęt stawia się na wejściu do domu. To co Ci proponują to nie chińszczyzna, ale pomysł moim zdaniem chybiony. Żywotność złoża zmiękczającego to 15-20 lat. A węgiel trzeba wymieniać co rok. Jak wsypią to wszystko do jednej butli to albo za rok przestanie działać węgiel (a to najbardziej optymistyczny scenariusz - w tym pesymistycznym to w węglu będziesz miał bakterie i będzie oddawał to co zgromadził przez rok), albo niepotrzebnie wymienisz całkiem dobre złoże zmiękczające. A patrząc na cenę to taka wymiana złoża będzie Cię słono kosztować.

----------


## emigrus

Żeby powstał kamień kotłowy potrzebna jest wysoka temperatura. U mnie ten tzw. kamień odkłada się też z zimnej wody i raczej to nie jest kamień kotłowy. Ja wiem, że rozwiązaniem jest zmiękczacz na cały dom. Poznanie twardości wody to nie problem. Problemem też nie jest oszacowanie zużycia wody. 
Problemem jest to, że u mnie to tzw. "wejście do domu" jest w łazience. Bym musiał wywalić pralkę, żeby w jej miejsce wstawić zmiękczacz. Wtedy to wejdzie i 2 takie zmiękczacze. Plan był taki żeby wstawić te filtry, ale skoro zmiękczający zniknie po kilku dniach to bez sensu. 

O co chodzi z tą żywotnością złoża zmiękczającego 15-20 lat? Mówisz o tych granulkach co trzeba co kilka miesięcy wsypywać? Czy tu mówimy o jakieś innej technologii zmiękczania?

----------


## qbek17

> Żeby powstał kamień kotłowy potrzebna jest wysoka temperatura. U mnie ten tzw. kamień odkłada się też z zimnej wody i raczej to nie jest kamień kotłowy.


Wysoka temperatura jest czynnikiem, który przyspiesza wytrącanie się kamienia, ale to co masz w domu jest dokładnie tym samym co kamień kotłowy  :smile:  Z zimnej wody wytrąca się tylko wolniej...




> Ja wiem, że rozwiązaniem jest zmiękczacz na cały dom. Poznanie twardości wody to nie problem. Problemem też nie jest oszacowanie zużycia wody. 
> Problemem jest to, że u mnie to tzw. "wejście do domu" jest w łazience. Bym musiał wywalić pralkę, żeby w jej miejsce wstawić zmiękczacz. Wtedy to wejdzie i 2 takie zmiękczacze. Plan był taki żeby wstawić te filtry, ale skoro zmiękczający zniknie po kilku dniach to bez sensu.


Rozumiem, że możesz tam wcisnąć coś o szerokości ok 21 cm? Jeśli tak to powinno się dać wstawić butlę o średnicy 8". Jeśli wysokość nie jest problemem to może by się dało złożyć zestaw, który by się zmieścił...




> O co chodzi z tą żywotnością złoża zmiękczającego 15-20 lat? Mówisz o tych granulkach co trzeba co kilka miesięcy wsypywać? Czy tu mówimy o jakieś innej technologii zmiękczania?


Mówimy o standardowej technologii, czyli wymianie jonowej na jonitach. Wsypujesz tam tylko sól do regeneracji. To jest w każdym zmiękczaczu...

----------


## emigrus

Tak, około 21 cm, na styk. Mam jeden pomysł, tylko nie wiem czy on się uda. Wywalenie z kuchni suszarki i wstawienie suszarko-pralki, automatycznie z łazienki zniknie pralka i problem ze wstawieniem zmiękczacza. Tylko tam, gdzie stoi suszarka nie ma ani doprowadzonej wody ani odpływu do kanalizacji. Bym musiał od zlewu jakoś doprowadzić. 
BTW, zmiękczacz podczas pracy wydaje jakieś odgłosy, które słychać przez ścianę? Zmiękczanie wody odbywa się tylko poprzez przepływ wody? Zasilanie 230V jest tylko dla automatyki? Pewnie jest jakaś pompka skoro takie zmiękczacze muszą być podłączone do kanalizacji. Domyślam się, że to głośno nie pracuje i tylko cyklicznie, co jakiś czas.

Czy głowica sterująca - 1" SDV to coś dobrego czy mam tego unikać? Chwalony jest wszędzie Clack.

Nie wiem czy to istotne, ale u mnie jest szambo. Duże zużycie wody nie jest problemem, jeżeli o to tylko chodzi. Z tego co udało mi się wyczytać, to mam szukać zmiękczacza z regeneracją przeciwprądową co daje mniejsze zużycie wody. 

Muszę zbadać twardość wody, nawet na razie dla samej ciekawości co tu się dzieje a na pewno nie jest dobrze. Można to w miarę wiarygodnie w warunkach domowych, czy lepiej zawieść wodę do jakieś firmy(nawet nie wiem gdzie)? Może ktoś zna firmę w Białymstoku kto tym zajmuje się profesjonalnie? Ok, coś znalazłem -> http://www.wobi.pl/index.php?pid=Lab...adania-Wody_40

Oprócz twardości wody, chloru wolnego, żelaza, magnezu, wapnia i manganu coś jeszcze powinienem zbadać? -> http://www.wobi.pl/images/files/Zlec...bad_2017_1.pdf

ps. widzę, że na forum @qbek17 jest specjalistą od tego tematu  :smile:  Dopiero zagłębiam się w temat i czytam różne wątki. Dzięki za zainteresowanie się moim tematem.

----------


## qbek17

> TBTW, zmiękczacz podczas pracy wydaje jakieś odgłosy, które słychać przez ścianę? Zmiękczanie wody odbywa się tylko poprzez przepływ wody? Zasilanie 230V jest tylko dla automatyki? Pewnie jest jakaś pompka skoro takie zmiękczacze muszą być podłączone do kanalizacji. Domyślam się, że to głośno nie pracuje i tylko cyklicznie, co jakiś czas.


Podczas pracy jest tylko przepływ wody. Zasilanie 230 ma być w gniazdku, do którego wpinasz zasilacz na 12 V. Pompy nie ma. Odpływ do kanalizacji jest pod ciśnieniem z sieci. Odgłosy regeneracji mogą być słyszalne, ale zazwyczaj ustawia się taką godzinę aby nikomu to nie przeszkadzało... i trwa to krótko.




> Czy głowica sterująca - 1" SDV to coś dobrego czy mam tego unikać? Chwalony jest wszędzie Clack.


Nawet google nie znajduje takiej głowicy poza ecowaterem... nic to nie mówi o jej właściwościach (poza rozmiarem). 




> Nie wiem czy to istotne, ale u mnie jest szambo. Duże zużycie wody nie jest problemem, jeżeli o to tylko chodzi. Z tego co udało mi się wyczytać, to mam szukać zmiękczacza z regeneracją przeciwprądową co daje mniejsze zużycie wody.


Jeśli chodzi tylko o zmiękczacz to zużycie wody na jego regneracje i tak jest bardzo niskie w stosunku do ilości zmiękczonej wody. Standardowy zmiękczacz zużyje 140-150 litrów, a super wypasiony 120 litrów... czasami nie warto się bić o taki szczegół jak nie musisz...




> Muszę zbadać twardość wody, nawet na razie dla samej ciekawości co tu się dzieje a na pewno nie jest dobrze. Można to w miarę wiarygodnie w warunkach domowych, czy lepiej zawieść wodę do jakieś firmy(nawet nie wiem gdzie)? Może ktoś zna firmę w Białymstoku kto tym zajmuje się profesjonalnie?


Twardość możesz dość dokładnie określić nawet testerem akwarystycznym. Ale jeśli masz jeszcze inne badania do zrobienia to nie ma się w co bawić.




> Oprócz twardości wody, chloru wolnego, żelaza, magnezu, wapnia i manganu coś jeszcze powinienem zbadać?


O ile dobrze zrozumiałem to masz wodę dostarczaną przez zakład wodociągowy? Jeśli tak to oni muszą udostępnić Ci informacje o jakości wody. Chyba, że to twoja prywatna studnia (z chlorem i na głębokość 150 m?)??




> ps. widzę, że na forum @qbek17 jest specjalistą od tego tematu  Dopiero zagłębiam się w temat i czytam różne wątki. Dzięki za zainteresowanie się moim tematem.


Nie ma sprawy  :smile:

----------


## emigrus

Nie, to nie jest moja prywatna studnia. Jest potężna hydrofornia, którą zasila studnia głębinowa. Wodociągiem leci na domki. Być może bym jakieś informacje z gminy uzyskał, ale wolę zrobić swoje, prywatne badanie. Chcę wiedzieć jaka sytuacja jest z żelazem. Może jedyny plus tej wody to niska zawartość żelaza. Jakoś nie widzę nigdzie rdzawych zacieków, czy brunatnej wody bo to chyba głównie po tym widać. Kupię też tester akwarystyczny, żeby dla ciekawość sprawdzić jaką ma twardość i porównać z wynikiem już zrobionym metodą profesjonalną w laboratorium.

----------


## KCWG

Czy ktoś mógłby mi poradzić. Mam studnię na działce, z której wodę chce wykorzystać do podlewania. woda ma żelazo 1,57 mg/l i mangan 0,06 mg/l Obawiam się, że woda z żelazem pryskając na budynek zniszczy elewację. Czy są jakieś tanie sposoby wytrącenia części żelaza? Najlepiej aby te "urządzenia" zmieścić w studziecce z kręgów o średnicy 80 cm.

----------


## qbek17

> Czy ktoś mógłby mi poradzić. Mam studnię na działce, z której wodę chce wykorzystać do podlewania. woda ma żelazo 1,57 mg/l i mangan 0,06 mg/l Obawiam się, że woda z żelazem pryskając na budynek zniszczy elewację. Czy są jakieś tanie sposoby wytrącenia części żelaza? Najlepiej aby te "urządzenia" zmieścić w studziecce z kręgów o średnicy 80 cm.


Nie ma takich urządzeń.

----------


## KLARSAN

> Czy ktoś mógłby mi poradzić. Mam studnię na działce, z której wodę chce wykorzystać do podlewania. woda ma żelazo 1,57 mg/l i mangan 0,06 mg/l Obawiam się, że woda z żelazem pryskając na budynek zniszczy elewację. Czy są jakieś tanie sposoby wytrącenia części żelaza? Najlepiej aby te "urządzenia" zmieścić w studziecce z kręgów o średnicy 80 cm.


Przy takiej wartości żelaza jedynie odżelaziacz wody z wstępnym napowietrzaniem. Niestety tanie rozwiązania tj. filtr z wkładem odżelaziającym nie zdają egzaminu.

----------

